# Knitting Tea Party 21 June '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 21 June 13	

Seems I just started last weeks ktp  time is sure flying by. Bentley is a week old already  such a precious little bundle.

I am starting this early  ayden has his last ball game tonight  the team remains undefeated so this will be a stressful game  for the parents that is. Lol next week tournament games start  single elimination  three games  hopefully aydens team will remain victorious. A funny aside note here  at the end of each game ayden always asks if they won  he is so intent he doesnt even look at the score.

The weather continues to get warmer  to be in the 90°+ range next week. Not too much chance of rain which is too bad  we could use some rain. To bad Shirley cant send us some. 

I want to try the following recipe  I dont know if there is a way to cut the calories down or not although the calorie count is not that high  I thought the fat content was a little high though. See what you think. I comfort myself with the fact that it is chock full of good healthy stuff.

Almond Honey Power Bar

8 bars 
Ingredient
1 cup old-fashioned rolled oats
1/4 cup slivered almonds
1/4 cup sunflower seeds
1 tablespoon flaxseeds, preferably golden
1 tablespoon sesame seeds
1 cup unsweetened whole-grain puffed cereal (see Note)
1/3 cup currants
1/3 cup chopped dried apricots
1/3 cup chopped golden raisins
1/4 cup creamy almond butter (see Note)
1/4 cup turbinado sugar (see Note)
1/4 cup honey
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon salt 

Preparation
Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat an 8-inch-square pan with cooking spray. 

Spread oats, almonds, sunflower seeds, flaxseeds and sesame seeds on a large, rimmed baking sheet. Bake until the oats are lightly toasted and the nuts are fragrant, shaking the pan halfway through, about 10 minutes. 

Transfer to a large bowl. Add cereal, currants, apricots and raisins; toss to combine. 

Combine almond butter, sugar, honey, vanilla and salt in a small saucepan. Heat over medium-low, stirring frequently, until the mixture bubbles lightly, 2 to 5 minutes. 

Immediately pour the almond butter mixture over the dry ingredients and mix with a spoon or spatula until no dry spots remain. 

Transfer to the prepared pan. 

Lightly coat your hands with cooking spray and press the mixture down firmly to make an even layer (wait until the mixture cools slightly if necessary). 

Refrigerate until firm, about 30 minutes; cut into 8 bars. 

Tips & Notes
Make Ahead Tip: Store in an airtight container at room temperature or in the refrigerator for up to 1 week or freeze for up to 1 month; thaw at room temperature. 
Ingredient notes: For this recipe, we like unsweetened puffed multi-grain cereal, such as Kashis 7 Whole Grain Puffs. 

Almond butter can be found at natural-foods stores and large supermarkets, near the peanut butter. 

Turbinado sugar is steam-cleaned raw cane sugar. Its coarse-grained and light brown in color, with a slight molasses flavor. Find it in the natural-foods section of large supermarkets or at natural-foods stores

Per serving: 244 calories; 10 g fat 3 g fiber

I am so pleased with the way my computer is working  guess I need to watch how many windows I have open. Guess I was expecting the computer to do more than it is able to. Thinking of buying a new pc  maybe this fall. I have vetoed the idea of a lap top  like my pc too much. I doubt if I would ever take a lap top with me  too much trouble.

The following is a gluten free recipe. If I were making it I would use paper liners which would omit the butter and I would use unsweetened applesauce in place of the oil. Then I think this would be ww friendly  what do you think? I wish I had a way of figuring out the calories, fat and fiber in a recipe since this is what ww looks at to assign their points.

Being that I am not dieting I would take these out of the oven  split one open  smother it in butter and peach preserves and pig out. One needs to do something like that every so often.

Banana Walnut Muffins gluten free

Makes 12 muffins. 
Ingredients:
1 1/2 cups rice flour
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup Clabber Girl cornstarch
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/2 teaspoon Clabber Girl baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
6 tablespoons butter, melted
1/3 cup vegetable oil, such as canola
2 eggs
1 1/2 cup mashed, ripe banana
1 teaspoon vanilla
optional--2 tablespoons rum
1 cup walnuts - divided 

Instructions:

Set a rack in the center of the oven and pre-heat to 350°.

Prepare a muffin tin by brushing with melted butter or line with muffin cups.

Stir together the rice flour, sugar, corn starch, cinnamon, ginger, baking powder, baking soda and salt. In a separate bowl, whisk together the oil, eggs, banana, vanilla and rum, if using.

Make a well in the center of the dry mixture, add the banana mixture and stir together. Stir in 2/3 of the walnuts.

Divide the batter among the prepared muffin tin and sprinkle the remaining walnuts over the top. Bake for about 20 - 22 minutes, or until the muffin springs back when pressed gently with your finger.

Comments:

Adding a moist, ripe banana puree to muffin batter is a great way to overcome the occasional graininess of gluten free flours. I especially like the texture of the muffin when baked in a heavy-duty metal or cast iron pan.

Think I need to knit on my blanket  I goofed on the seed stitch border and frogged the six rows  now to put them back in  bind off and give it to the boy.

A funny  the little boys have become quite fond of cuddling bentley  they would do it all day if they could. Avery wanted to hold him really bad this morning so he woke him up. Fussy baby needs held  right?

Ive been reflecting on the last year or so  remembering all the sickness, hhealth issues, grief and hard times we have gone through and are still going through and how this group has pulled together of offer everything we could to make it better. I think we have proved the power of prayer  of positive healing energy  of keeping one close in thought. What a remarkable group you are  makes me proud to be part of this.

sam


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy tea party to all. I'm back in cool breezy Maine and couldn't be happier to be here. Especially today, midsummer, the longest day of the year. Welcome to summer to those of us in this hemisphere and hope it's not too cold for our friends down under.
Ellie


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Thank you Sam for making Friday's Tea Party special. I get such wonderful recipes and love all the chatter. Am working on a scrap log cabin blanket. It is rather addictive. I can use up all the small left over yarn. It is all knitting. Kinda of mindless when watching t.v. It is very warm here tonight. But am ready for hot weather as I have a pool. Hope every one has a great weekend.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all. I'm happp to join the tea party. It's been a busy week. I've been altering and hemming since last week. My daughter got a new job and new clothes that needed my help. I'm glad it's done and I can get back to normal routine... which includes knitting. 

I'm Northeast of Los Angeles; the sky is blue, it's sunny... the temperature is warm but not hot-80 degrees. It should be lovely at the beach {{{sigh}}}

Sam, I gained 5 pounds just reading the ingredients of your recipes; but they look delicious. Nice with a cuppa, huh? I bought raisins today to make oatmeal/raisin cookies and when I got home, I discovered I didn't have any oatmeal. LOL Plus, I should also get walnuts or pecans. So much for baking today. (I put a bit of flax seeds in my recipe and I substitute one cup of oatmeal with oat brand... this way the cookie has more fiber... still has lots of sugar though... wish sugar wasn't so... so bad for some of us).


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam,
Here I am again. Arthritis acted up today so I had to cancel out on my volunteer shift at our local food pantry. I love going each week. All the clients and staff are great.

2+ weeks ago I cut sugar out of my diet, also sugar substitutes and corn syrup, etc. Didn't loose an ounce! So this week I've also eliminated bread, rice, and potatoes. Basically I eat LOTS of fruit & veg, plus meat, fish (when we can afford it!) and chicken.
Will keep you posted on any weight loss.

I know what you mean about KPers; this is a wonderful group of people!

BTW what about some pix of your wonderful family. You know how we all love to see the kiddies.

Good weekend to all
Toni


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ellie - so glad to see you stopping in for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will be back very soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

with the weather we are having sweet iced tea might be more in season.

sam



aljellie said:


> Happy tea party to all. I'm back in cool breezy Maine and couldn't be happier to be here. Especially today, midsummer, the longest day of the year. Welcome to summer to those of us in this hemisphere and hope it's not too cold for our friends down under.
> Ellie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you fran van - i'm thinking this weekend and next week you will get a lot of use of your pool if the weatherman is anywhere near correct.

sam



FranVan said:


> Thank you Sam for making Friday's Tea Party special. I get such wonderful recipes and love all the chatter. Am working on a scrap log cabin blanket. It is rather addictive. I can use up all the small left over yarn. It is all knitting. Kinda of mindless when watching t.v. It is very warm here tonight. But am ready for hot weather as I have a pool. Hope every one has a great weekend.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

YoMaMi said:


> Sam,
> Here I am again. Arthritis acted up today so I had to cancel out on my volunteer shift at our local food pantry. I love going each week. All the clients and staff are great.
> 
> 2+ weeks ago I cut sugar out of my diet, also sugar substitutes and corn syrup, etc. Didn't loose an ounce! So this week I've also eliminated bread, rice, and potatoes. Basically I eat LOTS of fruit & veg, plus meat, fish (when we can afford it!) and chicken.
> ...


Good for you, Toni. Don't stop what you're doing... eventually, the weight will slip away. Be sure to drink lots of water.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why don't you try half raw sugar and half something like sestiva. that might make the calories a little less - and you can always substitute unsweetened applesauce for any shortening measure.

sam



Palenque1978 said:


> Hi all. I'm happp to join the tea party. It's been a busy week. I've been altering and hemming since last week. My daughter got a new job and new clothes that needed my help. I'm glad it's done and I can get back to normal routine... which includes knitting.
> 
> I'm Northeast of Los Angeles; the sky is blue, it's sunny... the temperature is warm but not hot-80 degrees. It should be lovely at the beach {{{sigh}}}
> 
> Sam, I gained 5 pounds just reading the ingredients of your recipes; but they look delicious. Nice with a cuppa, huh? I bought raisins today to make oatmeal/raisin cookies and when I got home, I discovered I didn't have any oatmeal. LOL Plus, I should also get walnuts or pecans. So much for baking today. (I put a bit of flax seeds in my recipe and I substitute one cup of oatmeal with oat brand... this way the cookie has more fiber... still has lots of sugar though... wish sugar wasn't so... so bad for some of us).


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sam, what an opening reflection! I lurk here quite a bit but don't post very often. When I do post I enjoy the hello's from everyone.

Flockie


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, I would think that unsweetened applesauce to equal the amount of the sugar and honey would work in the bar recipe quite well and at a considerable reduction in calories. I think that the nut butter would be necessary for the flavor it contributes to the whole.

Must agree with your thoughts regarding the fellowship and support available to everyone who moves forward to become an active participant in the sharing here. Our gratitude goes out to you for shouldering the opportunities/responsibilities when Dave stepped out. It's been a very good year--to quote Frank Sinatra's old hit. Thank you so much.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam did you ever get a picture of Bentley posted? I'm not caught up with last week yet so if you posted it I haven't seen it yet. If so what page is it on?

Great looking recipes. Hope Ayden ends the season undefeated. 

Happy Friday!! School ended here yesterday boy am I glad it is over. Bring on summer! Hope all the flooding up north ends soon how devastating for all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, it was June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe 



thewren said:


> Ive been reflecting on the last year or so  remembering all the sickness, health issues, grief and hard times we have gone through and are still going through and how this group has pulled together of offer everything we could to make it better. I think we have proved the power of prayer  of positive healing energy  of keeping one close in thought. What a remarkable group you are  makes me proud to be part of this. Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, it was June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe


Hear, hear and applause!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, we were a chatty bunch last week...150+ pages! So much fun to chat with you all!!!!! Happy summer (or winter, as the case may be)! Glad to see lots of people at the tea party already  

Thanks for the recipes, Sam...all look yummy! It sounds like it has already been a very successful season for Ayden (asking only at the end of the game if his team won - lol)! Can't wait to see a photo of Bentley!!!!

Flockie - good to see you again...or your post - whatever, you know what I mean 

Hope everyone is having a good Friday/Saturday!!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I would think that unsweetened applesauce to equal the amount of the sugar and honey would work in the bar recipe quite well and at a considerable reduction in calories. I think that the nut butter would be necessary for the flavor it contributes to the whole.
> 
> Must agree with your thoughts regarding the fellowship and support available to everyone who moves forward to become an active participant in the sharing here. Our gratitude goes out to you for shouldering the opportunities/responsibilities when Dave stepped out. It's been a very good year--to quote Frank Sinatra's old hit. Thank you so much.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I agree wholeheartedly regarding Sam's comments, very well put. Sam you are the sugar n spice that is mixing us all together and making it into the delightful treat that awaits us each Friday pm


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Sam. I used to join in way back in the days of Fireball Dave. I found I was spending so much time here I wasn't getting anything else done. But I've missed the fellowship and am glad to be back. I'll try to be a little more balanced about it this time. I'm pretty sure the world won't end if I don't read every message, but it's hard not to.

Ellie


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Thanks for the welcome Sam. I used to join in way back in the days of Fireball Dave. I found I was spending so much time here I wasn't getting anything else done. But I've missed the fellowship and am glad to be back. I'll try to be a little more balanced about it this time. I'm pretty sure the world won't end if I don't read every message, but it's hard not to.
> 
> Ellie


I know what you mean, it is the first thing I do in the morning is check in to see what you have all been saying while I was asleep, love to sit in bed catching up with my first coffee of the day. Then at bedtime another catch up before the sandman comes!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, it was June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe


Well said Zoe, hope all is well with you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Sam, what an opening reflection! I lurk here quite a bit but don't post very often. When I do post I enjoy the hello's from everyone.
> 
> Flockie


Oh my goodness nice to see you posting. How are things going with you? 
Jamie and I are having a all in London.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Well said Zoe, hope all is well with you


Things are well with me, or, as well as can be. Lucky seems to be a little more improved today but has no desire to be up and about like she usually is.
I got a letter from the bank today stating that the insurance we took out has paid off the mortgage completely. I signed off on other matters yesterday at the lawyer's office. Things do seem to be a bit brighter looking today especially after the vet gave me such good news about Lucky. Zoe


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Sam for all you do for all of us. 
Checking here is the first thing I do in the morning and the last thing at night.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness nice to see you posting. How are things going with you?
> Jamie and I are having a all in London.


I'm great... but so-o-o-o jealous that you're back in London. Glad to hear you are having a great time and that Jamie got to go with you.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Things are well with me, or, as well as can be. Lucky seems to be a little more improved today but has no desire to be up and about like she usually is.
> I got a letter from the bank today stating that the insurance we took out has paid off the mortgage completely. I signed off on other matters yesterday at the lawyer's office. Things do seem to be a bit brighter looking today especially after the vet gave me such good news about Lucky. Zoe


That is good news, glad Lucky has improved a little. It is a worry when they are not right isn't it. I have Solway staying with me(long haired mini daschund) he goes home on Sunday. He is a bit under the weather, he does have ongoing health problems, he seems to be as if he has caught a cold. His eyes are bit mucky and his nose is a bit runny. I do worry he will succumb while on my watch so to speak, he is elderly and not in the best of health. I spoke with the vet who reminded me that he is allergic to the grass and pollen etc and that it will clear up in a day or so and I did get the grass cut so that will not have helped. I will keep him indoors until he goes home apart from the necessary toilet vists lol He will be pleased at that, he loves to be indoors curled up on your lap which is where he is at the moment. 
Oh well time to get ready for bed, give Solway his medication and his last visit out side. Hopefully his last visit outside as he asked out at 3am this morning!. It was incredibly light at that time but then it is the Summer Solstice today.
Good night/day to you all may you have a good one


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> I'm great... but so-o-o-o jealous that you're back in London. Glad to hear you are having a great time and that Jamie got to go with you.


Glad you are doing well. Do you still get time to cook and bake? I am missing it the past two weeks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Flooding in Calgary Alberta. Here is a photo of downtown Calgary where my cousin used to live. The Calgary Stampede grounds are all under water. Many people have been evacuated. Reports have said four people have died in the floodwaters, things are worse to the south of Calgary in Canmore and High River, Alberta. Zoe 
For more information, http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/up-to-4-dead-in-alberta-flooding-calgary-s-downtown-evacuated-1.1335330


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you are doing well. Do you still get time to cook and bake? I am missing it the past two weeks.


Every so often on the weekend I will make a couple meals that can be easily reheated during the week. My mom and dad are missing my cooking and baking.. but, are happier that I am working. I'm still enjoying the job... but miss the time I used for baking, knitting, cooking.......


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Zoe, those pictures from Calgary are just incredible. I remember when the Olympics were held there quite a few years ago. I remember the beautiful scenery from there.
Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> Zoe, those pictures from Calgary are just incredible. I remember when the Olympics were held there quite a few years ago. I remember the beautiful scenery from there.
> Flockie


I find it hard to take it all in myself. I live way over in Northwestern Ontario, but the prairies is where my heart is. I am a Manitoba born gal and love it there. It is hard when floods hit your area. Last year, it was my area just to the east of where my town is. Pretty scary. (My solution to the floods is to gather all the KTP together and lets brew up a lot of tea but must use the water from Alberta!) The year before it was Manitoba that was under water. Zoe


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam for all you do for the tea party.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures, but it looks so awful . What a mess, hope all stay safe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, those pictures of the flood are heartbreaking...I've never seen one that bad in person and hope none of us ever would. My heart goes out to everyone affected. The worst, I fear, is yet to come in the cleanup. 

I just finished up work...what a day. Now I have to go rummage up some supper. It never ends, does it?! I *will* get to my knitting tonight, though. 

DD finishes her course today, but it will still be a while before she comes home (we have to sort out how to go and get her, heh). My Sis-in-law sent me a note today to say DD has done outstanding work (as I knew she would, says proud mama). She says she'll send me some pictures and I am excited to see them, but I really can't wait to see HER (DD)!

Sam, here's to the baseball boys and a win!

Caren, glad you are having so much fun--love seeing the pictures.

Julie, whenever you get back, know I am thinking of you & sending blessings along--and blessings to all others, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Zoe, and anyone else who has worked in medical: Bub got a cortisone shot in his shoulder on Wednesday and he has had the hiccups off and on (mostly on, poor thing) ever since...do you think there's any connection? Or any ideas to stop them?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening all, 
Waiting until 9 pm to go get a load in Grand Rapids to take to Chicago. Could be some of the same parts I took to GR as I am picking up where I delivered. 

Prayers for the safety of those in the floods path in Calgary. Hoping the rain stops soon.

Worked on the top today. Have it to the part to join together. Need to knit more on the socks. Would like to get them done this weekend.

Thanks for the recipes, Sam. Sounds good, as always. Looks like next week will be your 1 year anniversary of taking over the hosting duties of the Tea Party. Party time!

Off to knit a bit before I get the freight. Have a great night (day) everyone.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, and anyone else who has worked in medical: Bub got a cortisone shot in his shoulder on Wednesday and he has had the hiccups off and on (mostly on, poor thing) ever since...do you think there's any connection? Or any ideas to stop them?


I have just checked on the NHS website and it says that corticosteroids are a possible cause. I suggest you ask the dr. For advice and hope they go away quickly.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, and anyone else who has worked in medical: Bub got a cortisone shot in his shoulder on Wednesday and he has had the hiccups off and on (mostly on, poor thing) ever since...do you think there's any connection? Or any ideas to stop them?


No, there is no connection to the cortisone shot in the shoulder, this would have been given to him to get the inflammation and swelling down in the shoulder. Did he injure it or is it a recurring stress injury? If he is taking corticosteroid inhalers, this may have something to do with the hiccups. But the cortisone injection he had would have been specific to the injury and remain in that local area.

LOL, re the hiccups. They have to run their course on it but here is how you may assist him. (Please laugh and have fun at what you are about to read!)
Get him comfy in his chair. Then sit down on his lap and with your thumb and fingers clamp down on his nose and hold it shut. Now kiss him better. lol, I am naughty, but think of the fun you would have............... Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> No, there is no connection to the cortisone shot in the shoulder, this would have been given to him to get the inflammation and swelling down in the shoulder. Did he injure it or is it a recurring stress injury.
> 
> LOL, re the hiccups. They have to run their course on it but here is how you may assist him. (Please laugh and have fun at what you are about to read!)
> Get him comfy in his chair. Then sit down on his lap and with your thumb and fingers clamp down on his nose and hold it shut. Now kiss him better. lol, I am naughty, but think of the fun you would have............... Zoe


It was diagnosed as "frozen shoulder" (can't remember the long name). Hmm. I am not sure about that treatment...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 21 June 13
> 
> Seems I just started last weeks ktp  time is sure flying by. Bentley is a week old already  such a precious little bundle.
> 
> ...


Sam, great recipes, love both will be cooking the week end.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I agree wholeheartedly regarding Sam's comments, very well put. Sam you are the sugar n spice that is mixing us all together and making it into the delightful treat that awaits us each Friday pm


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cheers for Sam and the KTP!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cheers for Sam and the KTP!


Hip-hip-hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> Ive been reflecting on the last year or so  remembering all the sickness, hhealth issues, grief and hard times we have gone through and are still going through and how this group has pulled together of offer everything we could to make it better. I think we have proved the power of prayer  of positive healing energy  of keeping one close in thought. What a remarkable group you are  makes me proud to be part of this.
> 
> sam


I think a lot of it is because we have such a great and caring host!
Pat yourself on the back, Sam!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was on the news tonight with pictures of some of the neighborhoods. Prayers sent out for all experiencing this disaster.



5mmdpns said:


> Flooding in Calgary Alberta. Here is a photo of downtown Calgary where my cousin used to live. The Calgary Stampede grounds are all under water. Many people have been evacuated. Reports have said four people have died in the floodwaters, things are worse to the south of Calgary in Canmore and High River, Alberta. Zoe
> For more information, http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/up-to-4-dead-in-alberta-flooding-calgary-s-downtown-evacuated-1.1335330


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Hi all. I'm happp to join the tea party. It's been a busy week. I've been altering and hemming since last week. My daughter got a new job and new clothes that needed my help. I'm glad it's done and I can get back to normal routine... which includes knitting.
> 
> I'm Northeast of Los Angeles; the sky is blue, it's sunny... the temperature is warm but not hot-80 degrees. It should be lovely at the beach {{{sigh}}}
> 
> Sam, I gained 5 pounds just reading the ingredients of your recipes; but they look delicious. Nice with a cuppa, huh? I bought raisins today to make oatmeal/raisin cookies and when I got home, I discovered I didn't have any oatmeal. LOL Plus, I should also get walnuts or pecans. So much for baking today. (I put a bit of flax seeds in my recipe and I substitute one cup of oatmeal with oat brand... this way the cookie has more fiber... still has lots of sugar though... wish sugar wasn't so... so bad for some of us).


So glad you decided to join us. Yes, the recipes are always so delicious-sounding and some of them are even Weight Watcher friendly!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It was diagnosed as "frozen shoulder" (can't remember the long name). Hmm. I am not sure about that treatment...


The shoulder is frozen because of overuse which has led to swelling and inflammation. When the swelling has gone down, he should be in a physiotherapy program to bring that shoulder back around....this could take months to get back into shape again. Been there and done that. There should be applications of heat alternated with cold therapy too. Good luck with that and hugs for your DH! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Happy tea party to all. I'm back in cool breezy Maine and couldn't be happier to be here. Especially today, midsummer, the longest day of the year. Welcome to summer to those of us in this hemisphere and hope it's not too cold for our friends down under.
> Ellie


Welcome, Ellie. I don't think I've seen you at the Tea Party before. Hope you decide to come back often.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Question: Do you think peanut butter would work as well in the Almond Power Bar recipe? I know you'd not have the almond flavor of coursed and therefore need to name it differently but down here almond butter is ridiculously expensive. Just curious.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question: Do you think peanut butter would work as well in the Almond Power Bar recipe? I know you'd not have the almond flavor of coursed and therefore need to name it differently but down here almond butter is ridiculously expensive. Just curious.


I'd like to know the answer too as I've never seen almond butter for sale here. The bars sound delicious but then that can be said of all of our dear Sam's recipes. Three cheers for our Sam!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Things are well with me, or, as well as can be. Lucky seems to be a little more improved today but has no desire to be up and about like she usually is.
> I got a letter from the bank today stating that the insurance we took out has paid off the mortgage completely. I signed off on other matters yesterday at the lawyer's office. Things do seem to be a bit brighter looking today especially after the vet gave me such good news about Lucky. Zoe


That's good news to add to the good report about Lucky. I'm sure it will take a little while for Lucky to be back to normal...just like us when we mess up our bodies!
I was so glad that the insurance paid my mortgage years ago when my husband passed away.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Flooding in Calgary Alberta. Here is a photo of downtown Calgary where my cousin used to live. The Calgary Stampede grounds are all under water. Many people have been evacuated. Reports have said four people have died in the floodwaters, things are worse to the south of Calgary in Canmore and High River, Alberta. Zoe
> For more information, http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/up-to-4-dead-in-alberta-flooding-calgary-s-downtown-evacuated-1.1335330


What devastation!! So very sad to see and sorry to hear about some deaths!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa Palenque - hope you had a good time and will join us again as often as possible. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Palenque1978 said:


> Hi all. I'm happp to join the tea party. It's been a busy week. I've been altering and hemming since last week. My daughter got a new job and new clothes that needed my help. I'm glad it's done and I can get back to normal routine... which includes knitting.
> 
> I'm Northeast of Los Angeles; the sky is blue, it's sunny... the temperature is warm but not hot-80 degrees. It should be lovely at the beach {{{sigh}}}
> 
> Sam, I gained 5 pounds just reading the ingredients of your recipes; but they look delicious. Nice with a cuppa, huh? I bought raisins today to make oatmeal/raisin cookies and when I got home, I discovered I didn't have any oatmeal. LOL Plus, I should also get walnuts or pecans. So much for baking today. (I put a bit of flax seeds in my recipe and I substitute one cup of oatmeal with oat brand... this way the cookie has more fiber... still has lots of sugar though... wish sugar wasn't so... so bad for some of us).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you toni - it has been a while. hopefully with the summer you will have more time to join us for a cuppa - we'll be looking for you.

sam



YoMaMi said:


> Sam,
> Here I am again. Arthritis acted up today so I had to cancel out on my volunteer shift at our local food pantry. I love going each week. All the clients and staff are great.
> 
> 2+ weeks ago I cut sugar out of my diet, also sugar substitutes and corn syrup, etc. Didn't loose an ounce! So this week I've also eliminated bread, rice, and potatoes. Basically I eat LOTS of fruit & veg, plus meat, fish (when we can afford it!) and chicken.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

These pictures were taken by my son today. None were of the rivers. they were all of streets, roads or yards or a narrow stream under a bridge over it. He took about 40 pictures. All this was the area I grew up in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am going to capture lexi tomorrow and get some pictures posted.

next month I am going to buy me a camera - I am tired of waiting on lexi - she find helping grandpa sam to interfere with her social life. teenagers!

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam did you ever get a picture of Bentley posted? I'm not caught up with last week yet so if you posted it I haven't seen it yet. If so what page is it on?
> 
> Great looking recipes. Hope Ayden ends the season undefeated.
> 
> Happy Friday!! School ended here yesterday boy am I glad it is over. Bring on summer! Hope all the flooding up north ends soon how devastating for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> These pictures were taken by my son today.


What type of animal is in the top photo?? So sad. Hope the weather changes for you. Please stay safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flockie - always good to hear from you - we don't see near enough of you. hope life if treating you good.

sam



flockie said:


> Sam, what an opening reflection! I lurk here quite a bit but don't post very often. When I do post I enjoy the hello's from everyone.
> 
> Flockie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you are right joy - I substitute with applesauce almost all the time - taste no difference. and it does cut the calories.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, I would think that unsweetened applesauce to equal the amount of the sugar and honey would work in the bar recipe quite well and at a considerable reduction in calories. I think that the nut butter would be necessary for the flavor it contributes to the whole.
> 
> Must agree with your thoughts regarding the fellowship and support available to everyone who moves forward to become an active participant in the sharing here. Our gratitude goes out to you for shouldering the opportunities/responsibilities when Dave stepped out. It's been a very good year--to quote Frank Sinatra's old hit. Thank you so much.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ellie - we will be glad to see you whenever you can join us -life gets in our way sometimes and keeps us from doing things we would like to - hopefully with summer we will see more of you. and yes - it does take a lot of time to keep up.

sam



aljellie said:


> Thanks for the welcome Sam. I used to join in way back in the days of Fireball Dave. I found I was spending so much time here I wasn't getting anything else done. But I've missed the fellowship and am glad to be back. I'll try to be a little more balanced about it this time. I'm pretty sure the world won't end if I don't read every message, but it's hard not to.
> 
> Ellie


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen and Val--the peanut butter would/should be an acceptable substitute for the almond butter. Or just about any other nut butter you might have on hand or prefer to use.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What type of animal is in the top photo?? So sad. Hope the weather changes for you. Please stay safe.


It is nt an animal it is one of the drains in the middle of a wide road that was flooded. I thought it was an animal too and phoned him. He took it from a high point looking down on Memorial Drive. What a mess we are in.

The Calgary zoo is in an island and luckily there was a high area where they were able to keep the animals. At 5 am when I got up they were trying to decide whether to move the tigers into the cells in the jail as they didn't think they would be able to stay in the Zoo, but it sounds as if they moved other less dangerous animals in to less secure places and moved the tigers -- Pat said he heard that is what they were deciding finally too do. Can you imagine a drunk in the city cells waking up to see a tiger in the cell next door? It would have been a huge undertaking and very dangerous. It sounds as if all the animals came through it okay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when I copied the recipe I was wondering the same thing gwen - I really don't see why not. I have never priced almond butter.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Question: Do you think peanut butter would work as well in the Almond Power Bar recipe? I know you'd not have the almond flavor of coursed and therefore need to name it differently but down here almond butter is ridiculously expensive. Just curious.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, I enlarged the photo about 4 or 5 time and could see the water roiling upwards; but it certainly gives the impression that there is a large, hairy steer fighting against the current or one which is struggling in the water.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

water is so damaging - it ruins everything in its path.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> These pictures were taken by my son today. None were of the rivers. they were all of streets, roads or yards or a narrow stream under a bridge over it. He took about 40 pictures. All this was the area I grew up in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Okay, I enlarged the photo about 4 or 5 time and could see the water roiling upwards; but it certainly gives the impression that there is a large, hairy steer fighting against the current or one which is struggling in the water.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are correct - it was a drain backing up on the street which was under water. Good job!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought it looked like a car top.

sam

I should also add the Ayden won his game - an undefeated year. now on to the tournament games which I think are going to be a bit tougher. all the same I think we are going to pull it off and win all three of them.



Angora1 said:


> What type of animal is in the top photo?? So sad. Hope the weather changes for you. Please stay safe.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to capture lexi tomorrow and get some pictures posted.
> 
> next month I am going to buy me a camera - I am tired of waiting on lexi - she find helping grandpa sam to interfere with her social life. teenagers!
> 
> sam


I love my new little digital camera. It focuses everything for you! Only cost a few dollars.
hahahah, guess that means you will have lots of time to train Bentley in the ways you wish to have him go! lol, should have at least 12 years before he is a teenager! lol, Sam, it will be nice to see pics of you and all the grands and you and Bentley too! Zoe


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

From time to time, I find a current notice of a new post to KTP in my junk box that I didn't send there. Have no idea how or why they end up there. Just found another.Weird.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning everyone. Wow i have actually arrived at the new TP on page 5!! Thats the earliest i have ever been i reckon! I havent read the first pages yet but i hope everyone is doing better thatn yesterday and those in pain arent so bad. Thanks again Sam for the new TP and recipes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

congratulations to Ayden! Let him know we root for him!



thewren said:


> I thought it looked like a car top.
> 
> sam
> 
> I should also add the Ayden won his game - an undefeated year. now on to the tournament games which I think are going to be a bit tougher. all the same I think we are going to pull it off and win all three of them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Re: applesauce. I was just talking to my neighbour and anytime she makes homemade bread in her bread machine or kneading the old fashioned way, she substitutes the applesauce for any oil or lard or shortening. Her father makes homemade bread the same way.
I have a fully loaded crabapple tree out in the front yard and I intend on making lots of applesauce with it. Gonna use it in my bread machine when I make bread! Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

FranVan said:


> Thank you Sam for making Friday's Tea Party special. I get such wonderful recipes and love all the chatter. Am working on a scrap log cabin blanket. It is rather addictive. I can use up all the small left over yarn. It is all knitting. Kinda of mindless when watching t.v. It is very warm here tonight. But am ready for hot weather as I have a pool. Hope every one has a great weekend.


Oh i wish i had a pool. Enjoy your summer. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Hi all. I'm happp to join the tea party. It's been a busy week. I've been altering and hemming since last week. My daughter got a new job and new clothes that needed my help. I'm glad it's done and I can get back to normal routine... which includes knitting.
> 
> I'm Northeast of Los Angeles; the sky is blue, it's sunny... the temperature is warm but not hot-80 degrees. It should be lovely at the beach {{{sigh}}}
> 
> Sam, I gained 5 pounds just reading the ingredients of your recipes; but they look delicious. Nice with a cuppa, huh? I bought raisins today to make oatmeal/raisin cookies and when I got home, I discovered I didn't have any oatmeal. LOL Plus, I should also get walnuts or pecans. So much for baking today. (I put a bit of flax seeds in my recipe and I substitute one cup of oatmeal with oat brand... this way the cookie has more fiber... still has lots of sugar though... wish sugar wasn't so... so bad for some of us).


Hi and welcome from down under. You will have a great time here at the tea party.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, it was June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe


Absolutely! Cheers everyone and ((((((hugs)))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Things are well with me, or, as well as can be. Lucky seems to be a little more improved today but has no desire to be up and about like she usually is.
> I got a letter from the bank today stating that the insurance we took out has paid off the mortgage completely. I signed off on other matters yesterday at the lawyer's office. Things do seem to be a bit brighter looking today especially after the vet gave me such good news about Lucky. Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thank you for the pictures, but it looks so awful . What a mess, hope all stay safe.


Ditto from me too. Just terrible. Its looking like Queensland here a few months ago.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, and anyone else who has worked in medical: Bub got a cortisone shot in his shoulder on Wednesday and he has had the hiccups off and on (mostly on, poor thing) ever since...do you think there's any connection? Or any ideas to stop them?


Wow, thats strange. I have had cortisone shots but sorry no hiccups. But here is a remedy that seems to usually work......
place your left thumb into to middle of your right palm. Take a deep breath and hold it as you press hard for about 10 secs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> These pictures were taken by my son today. None were of the rivers. they were all of streets, roads or yards or a narrow stream under a bridge over it. He took about 40 pictures. All this was the area I grew up in.


Devastating for everyone living there. Stay safe Shirley.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I am going to capture lexi tomorrow and get some pictures posted.
> 
> next month I am going to buy me a camera - I am tired of waiting on lexi - she find helping grandpa sam to interfere with her social life. teenagers!
> 
> sam


Hurray! Photos coming! Do you have a mobile phone with a camera.? My mobile is only a cheapy but it takes quite a good photo... thats what i use for pictures on here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Question: Do you think peanut butter would work as well in the Almond Power Bar recipe? I know you'd not have the almond flavor of coursed and therefore need to name it differently but down here almond butter is ridiculously expensive. Just curious.


Google how to make almond butter. My wifi in the hotel is very slow or I would find it. I know you roast the almonds and grind them but not sure of the temp or if you have to add oil or not. It's been a while since I made it.
Found one

http://myfrugaladventures.com/2013/04/easy-homemade-almond-butter-healthy-delicious/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have never tasted crabapple sauce - my thought is that it will be sour.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Re: applesauce. I was just talking to my neighbour and anytime she makes homemade bread in her bread machine or kneading the old fashioned way, she substitutes the applesauce for any oil or lard or shortening. Her father makes homemade bread the same way.
> I have a fully loaded crabapple tree out in the front yard and I intend on making lots of applesauce with it. Gonna use it in my bread machine when I make bread! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have a cell phone - never saw the need for one. I realize most people think they are necessary and I suppose if I traveled a lot I might have one. it was just one expense I thought I didn't need.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hurray! Photos coming! Do you have a mobile phone with a camera.? My mobile is only a cheapy but it takes quite a good photo... thats what i use for pictures on here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I thought it looked like a car top.
> 
> sam
> 
> I should also add the Ayden won his game - an undefeated year. now on to the tournament games which I think are going to be a bit tougher. all the same I think we are going to pull it off and win all three of them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just now checking and we are already on 6 pages! Guess I'll try to get caught up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> When the swelling has gone down, he should be in a physiotherapy program to bring that shoulder back around....this could take months to get back into shape again. Been there and done that. There should be applications of heat alternated with cold therapy too. Good luck with that and hugs for your DH! Zoe


So we have been told. We'll see if the therapy exercises work. I'll see if he'll try that, sugarsugar.

Yay for Ayden's team!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have never tasted crabapple sauce - my thought is that it will be sour.
> 
> sam


It does have a bit of a different dimension in taste, but it is still pleasant. You can sweeten it with sugar/sweetener to taste. It is good too when you give it a shot of cinnamon and nutmeg with a squirt of lemon juice. There are some crabapples that are really sour, but the crabapple tree I have produces eating apples also used in baking pies. Sam, you are just going to have to come try them out! and bring Bentley with you and Hickory and Survivor Kitty, and the ........... ahahha, Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening everyone, was trying to finish up the last 10 pages of last weeks TP when we suddenly got hit with a massive down pour of giant hail, had to put the car into a very full garage really quickly. lol, DH was creatively moving things around. Got some really good pictures of it. lol, it's raining now. So I'll go back and finish up the other tp and be back here in a few.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, and anyone else who has worked in medical: Bub got a cortisone shot in his shoulder on Wednesday and he has had the hiccups off and on (mostly on, poor thing) ever since...do you think there's any connection? Or any ideas to stop them?


What works for me is to hold your breath and at the same time drink some water. Try to take at least 10 sips, swallowing each one, and by the time you run out of breath the hiccups should be gone. I've also heard of taking a spoonful of sugar, but I've never tried that. Good luck!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, it was June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good evening all! 
This is my first knitting tea party! Is it too late to join? I'm not too sure what to do or say!
But Boy do those almond honey power bars sound yummy and nutritious! The fat content actually is not that high, and it is good fat, which your body absorbs for energy, not causing you to get fat! Anyways, what a great snack to have anywhere! Thank you for sharing these two recipes, thewren
It is quite crazy that June is almost over, oh, and today is the first day of summer...happy summer everyone! 
Ayden's team is undefeated and so is my little brother's baseball team. They went into the tournaments. They had a game last night and won. Our team will now go to the final Championships. Unfortunately, we will be out of town for the championship game on Monday in Florida beach. My brother is the star pitcher on the team...he is very good...but we planned this vacation months ago. I our team can carry on without my brother and win the game! I hope Ayden and his team did well on their game, please let us know how the team did!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know the history of the Tea Party, but Sam I am glad you are at the helm. I still find it a bit overwhelming, but I do try to read all of the posts. Love the feeling of 'sisterhood' here. I do not have a sister either. I thought I would be catching this week's start early, but I see we are already up to page six.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Brianna - thank you for stopping by - we enjoyed having you in for a cuppa - there is really nothing special to do - just join in whenever you have the time. there is always lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



Brianna9301 said:


> Good evening all!
> This is my first knitting tea party! Is it too late to join? I'm not too sure what to do or say!
> But Boy do those almond honey power bars sound yummy and nutritious! The fat content actually is not that high, and it is good fat, which your body absorbs for energy, not causing you to get fat! Anyways, what a great snack to have anywhere! Thank you for sharing these two recipes, thewren
> It is quite crazy that June is almost over, oh, and today is the first day of summer...happy summer everyone!
> Ayden's team is undefeated and so is my little brother's baseball team. They went into the tournaments. They had a game last night and won. Our team will now go to the final Championships. Unfortunately, we will be out of town for the championship game on Monday in Florida beach. My brother is the star pitcher on the team...he is very good...but we planned this vacation months ago. I our team can carry on without my brother and win the game! I hope Ayden and his team did well on their game, please let us know how the team did!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I don't know the history of the Tea Party, but Sam I am glad you are at the helm. I still find it a bit overwhelming, but I do try to read all of the posts. Love the feeling of 'sisterhood' here. I do not have a sister either. I thought I would be catching this week's start early, but I see we are already up to page six.


We are all sisters here so now you have lots of us- we have adopted each other and sam is our brother. this is the greatest thread! such support here no matter what.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Things are well with me, or, as well as can be. Lucky seems to be a little more improved today but has no desire to be up and about like she usually is.
> I got a letter from the bank today stating that the insurance we took out has paid off the mortgage completely. I signed off on other matters yesterday at the lawyer's office. Things do seem to be a bit brighter looking today especially after the vet gave me such good news about Lucky. Zoe


Blessing are coming your way, enjoy them, and be thankful. You deserve it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you joined in grannypeg - we don't hear from you nearly often enough - hope life is treating you good.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I don't know the history of the Tea Party, but Sam I am glad you are at the helm. I still find it a bit overwhelming, but I do try to read all of the posts. Love the feeling of 'sisterhood' here. I do not have a sister either. I thought I would be catching this week's start early, but I see we are already up to page six.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Blessing are coming your way, enjoy them, and be thankful. You deserve it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you! Blessing right back at you and yes, the whole Knitting Tea Party family deserves blessings and more abundantly! double and triple blessings on all of you! this includes any of the ones who have also recently joined! Let me echo Sam and say there is always tea on and a place at the tea parlour for you all! 
Sam, love how you bring Bentley and the grands right along with you to the KTP! perhaps one of the grands will be able to post a picture of their coloring or playing ball! Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> No, there is no connection to the cortisone shot in the shoulder, this would have been given to him to get the inflammation and swelling down in the shoulder. Did he injure it or is it a recurring stress injury? If he is taking corticosteroid inhalers, this may have something to do with the hiccups. But the cortisone injection he had would have been specific to the injury and remain in that local area.
> 
> LOL, re the hiccups. They have to run their course on it but here is how you may assist him. (Please laugh and have fun at what you are about to read!)
> Get him comfy in his chair. Then sit down on his lap and with your thumb and fingers clamp down on his nose and hold it shut. Now kiss him better. lol, I am naughty, but think of the fun you would have............... Zoe


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hip-hip-hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaa :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> These pictures were taken by my son today. None were of the rivers. they were all of streets, roads or yards or a narrow stream under a bridge over it. He took about 40 pictures. All this was the area I grew up in.


My heart hurts, just looking at the pictures, a sad day, sending prayers for all .


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I thought it looked like a car top.
> 
> sam
> 
> I should also add the Ayden won his game - an undefeated year. now on to the tournament games which I think are going to be a bit tougher. all the same I think we are going to pull it off and win all three of them.


Yaaaaaaaaaa, from your lips to GODS ears. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you! Blessing right back at you and yes, the whole Knitting Tea Party family deserves blessings and more abundantly! double and triple blessings on all of you! this includes any of the ones who have also recently joined! Let me echo Sam and say there is always tea on and a place at the tea parlour for you all!
> Sam, love how you bring Bentley and the grands right along with you to the KTP! perhaps one of the grands will be able to post a picture of their coloring or playing ball! Zoe


Now that would be so nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

flockie said:


> Sam, what an opening reflection! I lurk here quite a bit but don't post very often. When I do post I enjoy the hello's from everyone.
> 
> Flockie


Flockie!!!!!!!!!!! Good to see your avatar once again!!! Do so miss you!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, it was June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe


And I'll add my AMEN to this!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, this day needs to end. Tired and sad, but tomorrow is another day. Praying that the rain stops, and no more lives are lost. I know that with all of us praying things will get better.  so like a child, I look forward to tomorrow. :-D remember We are all loved and receive the best blessings, for tomorrow. Love you all so much. Night


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, so sorry your area is so devastated by flooding.

Sam, thank you for hosting this year. Hope you find time for lots of rocking and snuggling with Bentley.

Does anyone know if other airports besides Atlanta, GA have rocking chairs for travelers?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the newcomers and welcome back to those that have been away for a while. So glad that you have joined us. This is a special place to be. You can chat as much or as little as you want! Everyone is always supportive and caring. We are friends even though most of us have never met, and probably will never meet. Please join us as often as you can.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Happy tea party to all. I'm back in cool breezy Maine and couldn't be happier to be here. Especially today, midsummer, the longest day of the year. Welcome to summer to those of us in this hemisphere and hope it's not too cold for our friends down under.
> Ellie


We are very cold and wet (nowhere near as wet as Alberta though ao I won't say too much. The right amount of rain for the time of year). But I am heading out soon to the football- on the coldest day we have yet had this year. So need to well rugged up and wet weather gear as well. Want to take the train rather than drive, but not sure what the weather might do before I even get to the football. I would rather arrive dry even if I finish wet. Mind you if I finish wet having a car to get home in might be good- half the travel time. Maybe I will drive. Does mean I don't need to go as early but get no walk in and no knitting and reading on the way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, it was June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe


A year already! where did time go? It has been a great year on the TP- not always good things happening but unfortunately that is a part of life. Biu tthese difficulties have helped draw us together. Well done Sam:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> when I copied the recipe I was wondering the same thing gwen - I really don't see why not. I have never priced almond butter.
> 
> sam


It is not difficult to make in a food processor, from blanched almonds- which I am sure would make it more accessible--at least I can buy almonds whole at a fairly good price!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Thanks for the welcome Sam. I used to join in way back in the days of Fireball Dave. I found I was spending so much time here I wasn't getting anything else done. But I've missed the fellowship and am glad to be back. I'll try to be a little more balanced about it this time. I'm pretty sure the world won't end if I don't read every message, but it's hard not to.
> 
> Ellie


If it took up too much time then you'd better get out now!!! lol. We are chattier than ever. :-D :-D :-D 
But it is great so don't take me seriously.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Such devastation! As much as I love the water, it can be very dangerous and destructive. Thinking of my Canadian friends and pray that this will end soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Flooding in Calgary Alberta. Here is a photo of downtown Calgary where my cousin used to live. The Calgary Stampede grounds are all under water. Many people have been evacuated. Reports have said four people have died in the floodwaters, things are worse to the south of Calgary in Canmore and High River, Alberta.  Zoe
> For more information, http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/up-to-4-dead-in-alberta-flooding-calgary-s-downtown-evacuated-1.1335330


Those photos really show what it is like. Reading doesn't tell the story. As they say a picture is worth a 1,000 words

And now I have seen Shirleys as well. Got a alugh at the idea of the drunk waking up and thinking he saw a tiger in the next cell- who would believe him later if he told the story? Does sound safer moving the other animlas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Things are well with me, or, as well as can be. Lucky seems to be a little more improved today but has no desire to be up and about like she usually is.
> I got a letter from the bank today stating that the insurance we took out has paid off the mortgage completely. I signed off on other matters yesterday at the lawyer's office. Things do seem to be a bit brighter looking today especially after the vet gave me such good news about Lucky. Zoe


How great to hav ethe mortage paid off and Lucky slowly picking up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I thought it looked like a car top.
> 
> sam
> 
> I should also add the Ayden won his game - an undefeated year. now on to the tournament games which I think are going to be a bit tougher. all the same I think we are going to pull it off and win all three of them.


Congrats to Ayden and his team- did he know they were winning or did he need to ask again?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello again...just got back online after a two hour power outage. Really intense bolts of lightening and heavy rain with lots of wind...luckily, the trees are still holding their ground...but trees are down across the Twin Cities. I wanted to listen to the weather on the battery radio but the neighbors were here visiting so the Twins baseball game won out - geees. They were behind, last I heard - ugh! The power is back on now and I have reset all the clocks. There are more storms heading our way but it sounds like they aren't as severe as what has already gone through...such a soggy mess but still not as bad as Canada so I consider us lucky!!! Good thing too that we live on the old gravel pit and at the top of the street so no fears of water in the basement    Think I will watch a bit of the news and then go to bed...it was an early morning today with the thunder boomers that came through at little after 3:00 a.m. this morning.

Marianne - hope you are in bed by now to catch up on your lost sleep 

I got out more sock yarn to start another pair but couldn't get Judy's Magic Loop to work with everyone talking around me so I will wait until I have some quiet time...tomorrow 

Hooray for Ayden's team!!!

Goodnight and welcome to one and all newcomers!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hurray! Photos coming! Do you have a mobile phone with a camera.? My mobile is only a cheapy but it takes quite a good photo... thats what i use for pictures on here.


But once I have them on the phone (if I can remember how to do it) I then don't know how to get them off! Off the camera no worries- I can do that in my sleep now withthe help of KP! but not the phone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Zoe while your cure for hiccups might work it is a little limiting with who use it on! As Maryanne is the one who gets hiccups around here I think I might give it a miss. Don't know that DH ever gets them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well time for lunch and then rug up to drive to the football- decision made. Had hoped to be almost finsihed some fingerless mittens in my teams colours but they won't be done for today. Wonder if I could qucikly attach the dropped sttich in Sorlennas pair and wear them.? COuldn't find either th eyarn I used or a yellow so had put it on hold while I decided what ot do. But could do with some today.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam - I understand it is a year today since you took over the Tea Party. You are a wonderful host and I congratulate you on your kindness and your honesty. We all are thankful you are leading us.

*Happy Anniversary from us all*.,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah myfanwy - what words of progress do you have for us.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is not difficult to make in a food processor, from blanched almonds- which I am sure would make it more accessible--at least I can buy almonds whole at a fairly good price!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he asked.

sam



darowil said:


> Congrats to Ayden and his team- did he know they were winning or did he need to ask again?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

decisions - decisions - decisions

sam



darowil said:


> We are very cold and wet (nowhere near as wet as Alberta though ao I won't say too much. The right amount of rain for the time of year). But I am heading out soon to the football- on the coldest day we have yet had this year. So need to well rugged up and wet weather gear as well. Want to take the train rather than drive, but not sure what the weather might do before I even get to the football. I would rather arrive dry even if I finish wet. Mind you if I finish wet having a car to get home in might be good- half the travel time. Maybe I will drive. Does mean I don't need to go as early but get no walk in and no knitting and reading on the way.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> he asked.
> 
> sam


Congratulations to the boys and I love that he had to ask!! What an intense player.good luck during tournaments.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you all are making me blush - all I do is put my two cents every so often - the rest of you carry the ball. it's all good - I am having a blast. it doesn't seem like it has been a year. how time flies when you are having fun.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for the beautiful picture - what a place for a picnic.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam - I understand it is a year today since you took over the Tea Party. You are a wonderful host and I congratulate you on your kindness and your honesty. We all are thankful you are leading us.
> 
> *Happy Anniversary from us all*.,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sea is pretty rough on burhou this morning

sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, and anyone else who has worked in medical: Bub got a cortisone shot in his shoulder on Wednesday and he has had the hiccups off and on (mostly on, poor thing) ever since...do you think there's any connection? Or any ideas to stop them?


When i get them and they wont stay away i eat a teaspoon full of sugar.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't believe it has been a year that Sam took over! I guess we are having so much fun that we didn't realize how long it had been! Let's keep it going!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam congrats you do a wonderful job of managing all of us weekly!

So sorry to see n hear about the flooding in Canada.

Zoe happy Lucky is doing better, ear rubs for her.

Julie, hope your trip is going well and safe travels home.

NanaCaren love seeing your pics reminds me of my trip over there. Safe travels for you also.

Marianne, you are such a strong woman to deal with all that you do. Next timw though wake C up and have her help you get mom back in bed. Dont strain yourself.

Rookie i hope you are enjoyung your reunion, safe travels.

Im sure im forgetting someone, thank you all for sharing and your support. Safe travels for everyone traveling. Prayers n hugs for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

before I quit for the night - has anyone seen any baby puffins yet? and do the gulls actually threaten the puffins?

time for bed.

sam


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Gwen and Val--the peanut butter would/should be an acceptable substitute for the almond butter. Or just about any other nut butter you might have on hand or prefer to use.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy. I have little choice other than peanut if I want to buy the butter but I'm going to trawl the internet to find the method for making nut butters. I have easy access to various other nuts and hazel nuts grow wild here. Yesterday morning, my kitchen reeked of gin and elderflowers! No!! I wasn't adding the gin to my porridge. I'd made raspberry, cucumber and star anise flavoured gins and was bottling the cucumber flavour (chop two cucumbers into small dice, place on a screw-top jar, add a bottle of inexpensive gin, stir daily, bottle liquid after a week and drink well diluted with tonic water). I also bottled the elderflower cordial and that is now in the fridge. Had anyone come into the kitchen at that early hour, they would have wondered what I'd been doing. I've been invited out to lunch today and the restaurant is called The Parson's Nose. Great name. I'll enjoy the food and moreover, the company (beekeepers!!!) and conversation.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Google how to make almond butter. My wifi in the hotel is very slow or I would find it. I know you roast the almonds and grind them but not sure of the temp or if you have to add oil or not. It's been a while since I made it.
> Found one
> 
> http://myfrugaladventures.com/2013/04/easy-homemade-almond-butter-healthy-delicious/


Thank you Sweetheart. I will try this one. I have a small blender called The Amazing Bullet and it is a great kitchen tool that may work better with small quantities than my big Kenwood. Hope you are continuing to enjoy the London experience. Love to you both.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I thought it looked like a car top.
> 
> sam
> 
> I should also add the Ayden won his game - an undefeated year. now on to the tournament games which I think are going to be a bit tougher. all the same I think we are going to pull it off and win all three of them.


Well done Ayden and the team, quite an achievement, you must be so proud!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

val do you have a holand and barret health food shop near you, apparently they sell it. I am going to check in mine when I next go to town. I think they sell online as well, it was just over £2 a jar when I found it online this morning. lyn x


ptofValerie said:


> Thank you Joy. I have little choice other than peanut if I want to buy the butter but I'm going to trawl the internet to find the method for making nut butters. I have easy access to various other nuts and hazel nuts grow wild here. Yesterday morning, my kitchen reeked of gin and elderflowers! No!! I wasn't adding the gin to my porridge. I'd made raspberry, cucumber and star anise flavoured gins and was bottling the cucumber flavour (chop two cucumbers into small dice, place on a screw-top jar, add a bottle of inexpensive gin, stir daily, bottle liquid after a week and drink well diluted with tonic water). I also bottled the elderflower cordial and that is now in the fridge. Had anyone come into the kitchen at that early hour, they would have wondered what I'd been doing. I've been invited out to lunch today and the restaurant is called The Parson's Nose. Great name. I'll enjoy the food and moreover, the company (beekeepers!!!) and conversation.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Caren, have you travelled outside London yet? theres lots to see, like Leeds Casle and Dover Castle. Watching the countryside in Kent from the train is lovely too with Brighton Pavillion to see if you fancy a fairly long day out. lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> Google how to make almond butter. My wifi in the hotel is very slow or I would find it. I know you roast the almonds and grind them but not sure of the temp or if you have to add oil or not. It's been a while since I made it.
> Found one
> 
> http://myfrugaladventures.com/2013/04/easy-homemade-almond-butter-healthy-delicious/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not difficult to make in a food processor, from blanched almonds- which I am sure would make it more accessible--at least I can buy almonds whole at a fairly good price!


I often buy pre roasted nuts, no peanuts though. Put them in the food processor and grind them skins and all to use instead of peanut butter. If they are salted I dump them onto a kitchen towel rib the salt off first. Both Chrissy and I have allergies to peanuts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank you Sweetheart. I will try this one. I have a small blender called The Amazing Bullet and it is a great kitchen tool that may work better with small quantities than my big Kenwood. Hope you are continuing to enjoy the London experience. Love to you both.


I love the bullet I have had to replace mine several times the amount of use it gets by the teens. Yes we are enjoying London very much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hey Caren, have you travelled outside London yet? theres lots to see, like Leeds Casle and Dover Castle. Watching the countryside in Kent from the train is lovely too with Brighton Pavillion to see if you fancy a fairly long day out. lyn x


I don't mind the long day out at all. It is getting Jamie out of bed in the mornings. She was looking at the different things outside we could do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am back- no rain very cold and my team lost a very clsoe game that we probably shouldn't have lost. After winning a game last week well that we probably shouldn't have won. Last week I thought maybe we were heading back to being a threat again this week not so sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't mind the long day out at all. It is getting Jamie out of bed in the mornings. She was looking at the different things outside we could do.


When I was in London I left Maryanne some days to do nothing or to do her own thing. Or neither of us would have seen much-at least I got to see plenty. But she did know her way round London.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am back- no rain very cold and my team lost a very clsoe game that we probably shouldn't have lost. After winning a game last week well that we probably shouldn't have won. Last week I thought maybe we were heading back to being a threat again this week not so sure.


 :thumbup: Yep its cold. Its 7pm and 7c here. We had 13c today but it was sunny.  I dont know if i am coming down with a cold or some sort of hayfever. Just came on suddenly about 4pm. :roll:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

'Good Morning My Sisters &Brother
I am so behind, so please bear with me.
Gottastch (Kathy)..prayers continue for DHs aunts husband; gorgeous sunset pictures; Your patio is so invitingcall me when the coffee is ready; I love your purple sockscant wait until I succeed at getting me a pair together; how talented you are to make such wonderful homemade soap
Budasha.Liz, so good to see you back; pray health issues for you and DH are better or resolved
Pontuftoo bad about increased prices at Home Depot. Seems as if they are everywhere; hobby supplies, clothes, food, etc
Sorlennalove the Avatar of your little grandson. He is so cute; what is peapod sport yarn and where do you get it;congratulations on your daughter finishing her coarse and the promise of a job
PuploverI, too, am dancing the happy dance for the final Chemo Treatment. You have been a real trouper
SamSo happy to hear of Andrews good progress and certainly will continue to remember him in our prayers. You tell Ayden we are a proud bunch of mother hens for his team and their winning the game. Do rest Sam. I worry about you overdoing. You have been the glue here to our forum. You are such a kind, loving man.truly a man of integrity.keeping us all grounded and we all love you dearly, brother; I have a teenage granddaughter too, and I can tell you she has many wonderful qualities but unfortanely me, me, me is all that is on her schedule
Patches39.congrats on your wonderful socks. Im working on it!
Marianne, love, do get C to help you with Mom, when she needs picking up. You are not it the best of health and do rest more, I know the night with Mom was stressful. Mom hallucianated a lot the last eight mos. Of her life, so I have walked in your moccasins and my heart goes out to youprayers always going up for you
Kehinkle (Kathy) Your granddaughter is precious. You are doing an awesome job of turning out socks. Do you prefer a certain size needle or yarn or pattern or method?
Zoeso very thankful prayers answered for your babyLucky and the all the final paperwork is being done following Johns demise. It is time for things to look up for you. Thank you for the Mandola pattern. Have saved it to file
Nana.loving all the pictures from your trip.glad you and Jamie are having a good time. Be safe
Poledrapray the H/As will get better
Southern Gal.man maters sound good. My Jim has never been able to get a mater to grow. Dont know what he does wrong, God love him, but we always end up at the Farmers Market LOL
Shirleyprayers are going up for Alberta and British Columbia
Rookiehope you have a wonderful family reunionBe Safe in your travels
Julie.praying things are going well with you and Fale and Lupe; be safe in your travels
GigiI am so thrilled you joined us. Even in the face of so many ordeals, you sense of humor is like a good dose of medicine to us all Take care of yourself and let others help you; Continue to pray for your BIL
Carolpraying you are having a good family reunion. Be safe in your travels
Purl2Divathanks for the tips on theRichard Jury series. Love a good mystery
Carol.I would have walked out on such a callous, rude Dr. No one has to pay someone to treat them badly. He, obviously, did not take his oath seriously
Dolly Claire..I laughed so hard at the review on Veet was afraid I would pee my pants! LOL
DarowilI would be interested in a pattern for high arches as my Jim has them and socks hurt his diabetic feet.main reason I am learning how to make socks
MarianneI pray your hands are better.God love your heart.the hip, the knee, the hands and you are still out in the yard working and picking your Mom up on your own. When I was in elementary school, sister and I were sharing and umbrella and she was a big senior at the elementary school. I had panties on with stretched out elastic. Just as we got to the school.there stood the cute boys in her classand my panties fell. She quickly dropped the umbrella in front of me. We still laugh at that.
PF deserves a special reward for watching over Mom
DonmaurWe will be remembering you and the procedure you are to have followed by- 4-6 mos. Isolation. I pray you will be able to get online
Elle. Welcom back to Maine. Always thought I would like to live there.
Polenique`978Welcome to the sister/brotherhood
FlockieWhere have you been? So glad you are back
YoMaMI (Tony) Welcome to the sister/brotherhood
Brianna 9301.Welcome to the family


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> These pictures were taken by my son today. None were of the rivers. they were all of streets, roads or yards or a narrow stream under a bridge over it. He took about 40 pictures. All this was the area I grew up in.


It's almost unbelieveable...so much water and so many people evacuated and not knowing if they'll have a home to come back to!
I'll keep everyone in my prayers. I'm glad that your family members are all safe.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Please keep my cousin, Janet, in your prayers. She had to have part of a cancerous lung removed yesterday. The dr's prognosis is very good. He's pretty sure he got all the cancer but we don't know yet if she'll have to have follow-up treatment.
Her older sister died of cancer a little over a month ago. Another situation where the bad news seems to cluster!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't have a cell phone - never saw the need for one. I realize most people think they are necessary and I suppose if I traveled a lot I might have one. it was just one expense I thought I didn't need.
> 
> sam


And I got rid of my land line for the same reason. I only use my cell phone for all calls!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Brianna9301 said:


> Good evening all!
> This is my first knitting tea party! Is it too late to join? I'm not too sure what to do or say!
> But Boy do those almond honey power bars sound yummy and nutritious! The fat content actually is not that high, and it is good fat, which your body absorbs for energy, not causing you to get fat! Anyways, what a great snack to have anywhere! Thank you for sharing these two recipes, thewren
> It is quite crazy that June is almost over, oh, and today is the first day of summer...happy summer everyone!
> Ayden's team is undefeated and so is my little brother's baseball team. They went into the tournaments. They had a game last night and won. Our team will now go to the final Championships. Unfortunately, we will be out of town for the championship game on Monday in Florida beach. My brother is the star pitcher on the team...he is very good...but we planned this vacation months ago. I our team can carry on without my brother and win the game! I hope Ayden and his team did well on their game, please let us know how the team did!


Welcome from a fellow Virginian...all you have to do is post something and you're officially a Tea Partier. Sam, thewren, is our gracious host and I'm sure he'll welcome you officially. Hope you will continue ...the Tea Party is a week-long affair and Sam starts a new one late on Fri. afternoons.
Good luck to your brother's ball team and hope you enjoy your vacation!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> you all are making me blush - all I do is put my two cents every so often - the rest of you carry the ball. it's all good - I am having a blast. it doesn't seem like it has been a year. how time flies when you are having fun.
> 
> sam


that is so true...but you set the tone for the Party and it's a very caring one!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> the sea is pretty rough on burhou this morning
> 
> sam


And I noticed a sea gull hanging around right in front of the camera. There were 2 sea gulls on the island almost all day yesterday. Seems like every time I checked they were there and the Puffins stayed hidden.
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep its cold. Its 7pm and 7c here. We had 13c today but it was sunny.  I dont know if i am coming down with a cold or some sort of hayfever. Just came on suddenly about 4pm. :roll:


Mild evening, 11.8 still. Didn't reach 13 all th etime I was at the football but it didn't rain and I was well rugged up (including yellow fingerless mittens made form SOrlennas pattern. Next time I do them I will do some stst before the top frill so it covers more of hand. But othersise really good- and I was still able to work on my football gingerless mittens- hopefully I will have them finsihed by the next match I go to. 
More decisions- go to something Sayurday I should probalby go to for DH as he is away or to the football! But if we didn't win today not much liklihood next week, This is a team we often lose to. Todays team hadn't won out at Elizabeth for 10 years!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam! I have not been home for a while because my DH and I have been traveling and each day we end up quite tired. We are on a driving vacation and first went to beautiful Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival got to see 4 plays in 3 days...loved it! Then off to Jackson Hole, Wyoming where the scenery is heaven on earth and I couldn't get enough of the beauty of the Tetons. We are presently in Colorado and we will be going through Rocky Mountain National Park and staying in Beaver Creek for another long stay where we plan to do river rafting etc., I could have used your wonderful bars....Thanks again for hosting the Tea Party... :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you could pop in even if just quickly patocenzio. Good to hear that you seem to be having such a good time. Nothing like being too tired on holiday to do anything like KP. Are you getting any knitting done?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, it was June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe


I agree, we are a special bunch and I have been on the receiving end of the prayers and thoughts and without them I don't know how I would have made it though. nice to have like minded folks come together. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> the sea is pretty rough on burhou this morning
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, haven't checked yet as am in England, but am flying home this evening, weather permitting. The wind will be getting up during the afternoon and evening, but the 'usual' problem is fog, as the sea mists often develop into thicker clouds at airport level ( only just over 300ft). I can't get the Puffincam on hubby's iPad which I have borrowed for the trip. I came over on Wednesday for the funeral of my very last surviving Uncle, who was a great character, full of fun and active to the end. He was from farming stock, and had run a haulage business and contract farm work most of his life, and so was taken on his final journey to Church on the back of his first brand new lorry, a Foden built in the 50s and now restored by a friend. One of his younger nieces who farms the family farm drove behind on one of his restored tractors, and we all followed in a funeral procession for the mile to the church.
The church is small and there were as many outside as in, so the service was relayed on loudspeakers. No organ, another close friend of his played the piano accordion in its place, making it sound a much happier occasion. Overall it was a good celebration of his life, with many tales about his antics from his brothers, the aforesaid niece, and the surgeon who reattached his severed arm 25 years ago...thats another story! This was my very favourite uncle; I remember him from when I was little as my Aunt (dads younger sister) and he lived with my parents and grandmother on the farm for my first 5 years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

With all this interest in socks I thought I would post the details of a book I use as reference. It provides a few patterns. But gives a wide variety of heels and toes, with the sttiches lengths etc needed for shoe sizes 5/51/2 in childrens/womens up to 13/14 mens. And for two different yarn weights. But where I hav ebeen usin git tonight is that it tells you which heels are best for which foot type (and indeed for toes as well). 
I have found a few errors in this edition but I'm told that the 2nd edition has addressed these erroes.
The SOck Knitters Workshop. Everything knitters need to knit socks beutifully. Ewa Jostes and Stephanie van der Linden.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> before I quit for the night - has anyone seen any baby puffins yet? and do the gulls actually threaten the puffins?
> 
> time for bed.
> 
> sam


I don't think they emerge from the burrows until they are almost ready to fly, and I haven't seen any pufflings yet. When they start migration, which will be quite soon, the adults all leave first, and this years puffins leave later. It amazes me that they know where to go. I'm not certain how much is known about their migration patterns, but they are out at sea most of the time, a bit like Gannets.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! I am off to go see my mother. Just a day trip, so I will be back later today. I can only imagine how many pages I will have to catch up on! Have a great day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Isn't it amazing the things birds can do. So the pufflings have no one leading them, they just go where they are meant to?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam - I understand it is a year today since you took over the Tea Party. You are a wonderful host and I congratulate you on your kindness and your honesty. We all are thankful you are leading us.
> 
> *Happy Anniversary from us all*.,


Beautiful picture. Nice eye candy, makes me feel so relaxed. Thanks goes well with my coffee. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> you all are making me blush - all I do is put my two cents every so often - the rest of you carry the ball. it's all good - I am having a blast. it doesn't seem like it has been a year. how time flies when you are having fun.
> 
> sam


Two cents, better a dime!!!!! :-D


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Flooding in Calgary Alberta. Here is a photo of downtown Calgary where my cousin used to live. The Calgary Stampede grounds are all under water. Many people have been evacuated. Reports have said four people have died in the floodwaters, things are worse to the south of Calgary in Canmore and High River, Alberta. Zoe
> For more information, http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/up-to-4-dead-in-alberta-flooding-calgary-s-downtown-evacuated-1.1335330


Please stay safe..hope the floods are not affecting you and your family. Pray that there are no more deaths and the waters will soon go down. take care.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

A great big "Thank you" to you Sam for your posts. I look forward to seeing you family. When you talk about the little guy playing baseball brings back fond memories of my own son playing.

Have started to knit socks due to your encouragement! So I have not had any problems. Thanks for the input.

Have a great day! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> you all are making me blush - all I do is put my two cents every so often - the rest of you carry the ball. it's all good - I am having a blast. it doesn't seem like it has been a year. how time flies when you are having fun.
> 
> sam


Sam this has been a wonderful year, full of memories for all of us. We have shared so many sad time, losses of loved ones and diseases that have rocked our lives. But so many happy times also, new babies, weddings, wonderful pictures of our travels and our home areas. So many great recipes that I'm sure I am just one of many that have put on a few pounds thanks to trying them out :thumbup: 
The love and friendships, the family type atmosphere that this group has for each other, we can always rely on someone being close by to listen or read what is going on in our lives. Prayers, healing light, call whatever you want it really means the same when we ask for help and guidance from our higher powers. On that this group totally rocks!! I personally have felt the love and powerful uplifting this group can give to each other. I feel blessed beyond words to be part of this family of friends. And to think that I was never going to return at one point. Sam, you are the reason I came back, so I say thank you, from the bottom of my heart. I cannot wait to give you a hug and share a laugh or two (or twenty) to hold Bentley and rock him for a few minutes (at least). To meet the rest of your wonderful family, what a joy!! And on top of all that the KTP friends, sisters and brothers that are going to converge on Defiance, it's going to be an awesome weekend for sure!!! 
So, to my dear host, temporary hostess I thank you for keeping the seats at our table comfy and always finding an empty chair for another to join. For keeping the kettle warm and the iced drinks nice and chilled. It has been a wonderful year and I personally am looking forward to another just as grand, just as loving and caring, but hopefully free of losses and injuries, no more diseases and full recoveries for those undergoing treatments. You all keep me sane, give me hopes, thrill my family with new recipes, share wonderful patterns and helps on problems with my knitting. (and my life.. :shock: ) I love you all so very much, thank you all for a wonderfully fantastic year..this new year is going to totally rock!!! 
Loves, Hugs and always in my thoughts and prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Please keep my cousin, Janet, in your prayers. She had to have part of a cancerous lung removed yesterday. The dr's prognosis is very good. He's pretty sure he got all the cancer but we don't know yet if she'll have to have follow-up treatment.
> Her older sister died of cancer a little over a month ago. Another situation where the bad news seems to cluster!
> JuneK


Prayers going up now.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Please keep my cousin, Janet, in your prayers. She had to have part of a cancerous lung removed yesterday. The dr's prognosis is very good. He's pretty sure he got all the cancer but we don't know yet if she'll have to have follow-up treatment.
> Her older sister died of cancer a little over a month ago. Another situation where the bad news seems to cluster!
> JuneK


Have her on my list Sis :!: :!:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And I got rid of my land line for the same reason. I only use my cell phone for all calls!
> JuneK


Living in the rural area cell service is not always great, so we have a land line. My main reason for the cell is so that Mom or whoever is with her can contact me if I am away from the house. Mom has even used the house phone to call my cell when I was on my tractor.. ROFL.. was really smart of her!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I have not been home for a while because my DH and I have been traveling and each day we end up quite tired. We are on a driving vacation and first went to beautiful Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival got to see 4 plays in 3 days...loved it! Then off to Jackson Hole, Wyoming where the scenery is heaven on earth and I couldn't get enough of the beauty of the Tetons. We are presently in Colorado and we will be going through Rocky Mountain National Park and staying in Beaver Creek for another long stay where we plan to do river rafting etc., I could have used your wonderful bars....Thanks again for hosting the Tea Party... :-D


I am green with envy (in a good way of course) of your trip.. would love to be along for such wonderful views. River rafting is fun, I loved kyacking (sp? no brain this morning :roll: ) in Durango, CO, had some awesome rapids!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam this has been a wonderful year, full of memories for all of us. We have shared so many sad time, losses of loved ones and diseases that have rocked our lives. But so many happy times also, new babies, weddings, wonderful pictures of our travels and our home areas. So many great recipes that I'm sure I am just one of many that have put on a few pounds thanks to trying them out :thumbup:
> The love and friendships, the family type atmosphere that this group has for each other, we can always rely on someone being close by to listen or read what is going on in our lives. Prayers, healing light, call whatever you want it really means the same when we ask for help and guidance from our higher powers. On that this group totally rocks!! I personally have felt the love and powerful uplifting this group can give to each other. I feel blessed beyond words to be part of this family of friends. And to think that I was never going to return at one point. Sam, you are the reason I came back, so I say thank you, from the bottom of my heart. I cannot wait to give you a hug and share a laugh or two (or twenty) to hold Bentley and rock him for a few minutes (at least). To meet the rest of your wonderful family, what a joy!! And on top of all that the KTP friends, sisters and brothers that are going to converge on Defiance, it's going to be an awesome weekend for sure!!!
> So, to my dear host, temporary hostess I thank you for keeping the seats at our table comfy and always finding an empty chair for another to join. For keeping the kettle warm and the iced drinks nice and chilled. It has been a wonderful year and I personally am looking forward to another just as grand, just as loving and caring, but hopefully free of losses and injuries, no more diseases and full recoveries for those undergoing treatments. You all keep me sane, give me hopes, thrill my family with new recipes, share wonderful patterns and helps on problems with my knitting. (and my life.. :shock: ) I love you all so very much, thank you all for a wonderfully fantastic year..this new year is going to totally rock!!!
> Loves, Hugs and always in my thoughts and prayers..
> Marianne


Ditto :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, haven't checked yet as am in England, but am flying home this evening, weather permitting. The wind will be getting up during the afternoon and evening, but the 'usual' problem is fog, as the sea mists often develop into thicker clouds at airport level ( only just over 300ft). I can't get the Puffincam on hubby's iPad which I have borrowed for the trip. I came over on Wednesday for the funeral of my very last surviving Uncle, who was a great character, full of fun and active to the end. He was from farming stock, and had run a haulage business and contract farm work most of his life, and so was taken on his final journey to Church on the back of his first brand new lorry, a Foden built in the 50s and now restored by a friend. One of his younger nieces who farms the family farm drove behind on one of his restored tractors, and we all followed in a funeral procession for the mile to the church.
> The church is small and there were as many outside as in, so the service was relayed on loudspeakers. No organ, another close friend of his played the piano accordion in its place, making it sound a much happier occasion. Overall it was a good celebration of his life, with many tales about his antics from his brothers, the aforesaid niece, and the surgeon who reattached his severed arm 25 years ago...thats another story! This was my very favourite uncle; I remember him from when I was little as my Aunt (dads younger sister) and he lived with my parents and grandmother on the farm for my first 5 years.


Uncles are the best!! My condolences to you and your family, I must have missed the post about your travel and loss. Sounds like you have many wonderful memories to hold in your heart. Blessings my dear friend, keeping you in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> When i get them and they wont stay away i eat a teaspoon full of sugar.


They seem to be spacing out a bit (no sugar...he isn't allowed), and I guess he's going to do it his own way! At least by last night it seemed the episodes were farther apart.



Bulldog said:


> Sorlennalove the Avatar of your little grandson. He is so cute; what is peapod sport yarn and where do you get it;congratulations on your daughter finishing her coarse and the promise of a job


Peapod is the color name--it's Stroll sock yarn from Knit Picks. I had gotten a sock sampler of greens. It's pretty bright!

TNS, sorry to hear of your uncle's passing, but it sounds a lovely tribute to him in his final journey.

Welcome to all the new voices!

I'm diving into the back room for a bit...must clean and do some other work. I've got some mitts to sew up and put buttons on and who knows what else--there's a pile of "little details to do" back there and I've put it off long enough. 

Hope to catch up periodically through the day, and was thinking maybe I would run down to Michaels to see if they have the new Patons Metallic yarn (as their email says); I've been waiting for it, as I have a particular project in mind. I won't hold my breath, though, as their yarn selection at our store often disappoints. I'm not sure why Joanns doesn't have it yet, but as it's new, I suppose it takes time to sort out their marketing.

A good day/night & blessings to all!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> I agree, we are a special bunch and I have been on the receiving end of the prayers and thoughts and without them I don't know how I would have made it though. nice to have like minded folks come together. :thumbup:


I've missed you, Southern Gal, so glad to hear from you again.
Please keep in touch when you can.

Ohio Joy


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi, Sam! Thank you for these 2 recipes. I copied and saved them on one of my documents. They really sound delicious and I am definitely going to make them. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Seems like ages since I've posted, although I try to read every day.

Sam, WOW! Congratulations to Ayden and his team and best of luck during the tournament.

I have a small prayer request of my TP family. My son-in-law Rob interviewed for a job at one of our local colleges yesterday. He would really like to get this job, because it would mean a significant raise in pay and a chance for advancement. He is at the top of the job he has now (which he really dislikes) and his only chance for advancement is to work nights and weekends -UGH. This new job would be great for him and he and my DD would be able to car pool to work most days,too.

Well need to run - DH wants me to run errands with him/ I'd rather stay home and knit on the "baby blanket from hell", but when he gives me those puppy dog eyes, I can't say no. 

Keeping all of you in my prayers daily, Love, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I have not been home for a while because my DH and I have been traveling and each day we end up quite tired. We are on a driving vacation and first went to beautiful Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival got to see 4 plays in 3 days...loved it! Then off to Jackson Hole, Wyoming where the scenery is heaven on earth and I couldn't get enough of the beauty of the Tetons. We are presently in Colorado and we will be going through Rocky Mountain National Park and staying in Beaver Creek for another long stay where we plan to do river rafting etc., I could have used your wonderful bars....Thanks again for hosting the Tea Party... :-D


Sounds like you're having a wonderful vacation!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, haven't checked yet as am in England, but am flying home this evening, weather permitting. The wind will be getting up during the afternoon and evening, but the 'usual' problem is fog, as the sea mists often develop into thicker clouds at airport level ( only just over 300ft). I can't get the Puffincam on hubby's iPad which I have borrowed for the trip. I came over on Wednesday for the funeral of my very last surviving Uncle, who was a great character, full of fun and active to the end. He was from farming stock, and had run a haulage business and contract farm work most of his life, and so was taken on his final journey to Church on the back of his first brand new lorry, a Foden built in the 50s and now restored by a friend. One of his younger nieces who farms the family farm drove behind on one of his restored tractors, and we all followed in a funeral procession for the mile to the church.
> The church is small and there were as many outside as in, so the service was relayed on loudspeakers. No organ, another close friend of his played the piano accordion in its place, making it sound a much happier occasion. Overall it was a good celebration of his life, with many tales about his antics from his brothers, the aforesaid niece, and the surgeon who reattached his severed arm 25 years ago...thats another story! This was my very favourite uncle; I remember him from when I was little as my Aunt (dads younger sister) and he lived with my parents and grandmother on the farm for my first 5 years.


Sounds like a wonderful celebration of his life. It's so sad to lose the last remaining aunts/uncles. My mother was one of 12 and it was always a very close family. It was so sad when the last of her sisters died a few years ago. The last 2 died within 10 days of each other.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delightful name for the pub. Your cucumber gin and other flavored gin sound delicious. Never heard of making it yourself. Does it have a pretty long shelf life (that is if you don't drink it all up....LOL) 


ptofValerie said:


> Thank you Joy. I have little choice other than peanut if I want to buy the butter but I'm going to trawl the internet to find the method for making nut butters. I have easy access to various other nuts and hazel nuts grow wild here. Yesterday morning, my kitchen reeked of gin and elderflowers! No!! I wasn't adding the gin to my porridge. I'd made raspberry, cucumber and star anise flavoured gins and was bottling the cucumber flavour (chop two cucumbers into small dice, place on a screw-top jar, add a bottle of inexpensive gin, stir daily, bottle liquid after a week and drink well diluted with tonic water). I also bottled the elderflower cordial and that is now in the fridge. Had anyone come into the kitchen at that early hour, they would have wondered what I'd been doing. I've been invited out to lunch today and the restaurant is called The Parson's Nose. Great name. I'll enjoy the food and moreover, the company (beekeepers!!!) and conversation.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> I don't think they emerge from the burrows until they are almost ready to fly, and I haven't seen any pufflings yet. When they start migration, which will be quite soon, the adults all leave first, and this years puffins leave later. It amazes me that they know where to go. I'm not certain how much is known about their migration patterns, but they are out at sea most of the time, a bit like Gannets.


There are a lot of gulls hanging around the island today and the puffins are staying hidden. I noticed the gulls on the island about the middle of yesterday afternoon about the time the Puffins usually come out and they seem to be making a nuisance of themselves again today. Hope they haven't discovered the eggs or young Puffins.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam this has been a wonderful year, full of memories for all of us. We have shared so many sad time, losses of loved ones and diseases that have rocked our lives. But so many happy times also, new babies, weddings, wonderful pictures of our travels and our home areas. So many great recipes that I'm sure I am just one of many that have put on a few pounds thanks to trying them out :thumbup:
> The love and friendships, the family type atmosphere that this group has for each other, we can always rely on someone being close by to listen or read what is going on in our lives. Prayers, healing light, call whatever you want it really means the same when we ask for help and guidance from our higher powers. On that this group totally rocks!! I personally have felt the love and powerful uplifting this group can give to each other. I feel blessed beyond words to be part of this family of friends. And to think that I was never going to return at one point. Sam, you are the reason I came back, so I say thank you, from the bottom of my heart. I cannot wait to give you a hug and share a laugh or two (or twenty) to hold Bentley and rock him for a few minutes (at least). To meet the rest of your wonderful family, what a joy!! And on top of all that the KTP friends, sisters and brothers that are going to converge on Defiance, it's going to be an awesome weekend for sure!!!
> So, to my dear host, temporary hostess I thank you for keeping the seats at our table comfy and always finding an empty chair for another to join. For keeping the kettle warm and the iced drinks nice and chilled. It has been a wonderful year and I personally am looking forward to another just as grand, just as loving and caring, but hopefully free of losses and injuries, no more diseases and full recoveries for those undergoing treatments. You all keep me sane, give me hopes, thrill my family with new recipes, share wonderful patterns and helps on problems with my knitting. (and my life.. :shock: ) I love you all so very much, thank you all for a wonderfully fantastic year..this new year is going to totally rock!!!
> Loves, Hugs and always in my thoughts and prayers..
> Marianne


And the Tea Party would suffer without your presence....please don't overdo and scare us with bad health again!! 
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Done as I write.


jknappva said:


> Please keep my cousin, Janet, in your prayers. She had to have part of a cancerous lung removed yesterday. The dr's prognosis is very good. He's pretty sure he got all the cancer but we don't know yet if she'll have to have follow-up treatment.
> Her older sister died of cancer a little over a month ago. Another situation where the bad news seems to cluster!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for all prayers and good thoughts!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Living in the rural area cell service is not always great, so we have a land line. My main reason for the cell is so that Mom or whoever is with her can contact me if I am away from the house. Mom has even used the house phone to call my cell when I was on my tractor.. ROFL.. was really smart of her!!


I know how the rural areas suffer with cell phone reception. My son had to change carriers because with the company they had, he couldn't get reception at his house. And with 2 teens at the time, he could never get on his land line. And my sister was working in a small town and the rural road she traveled to and from work had several 'dead' spots where cells wouldn't work.
I live in the city...well, most of our city is suburbs rather than a downtown...we're spread out so we have no problems with the cell.
And my son has to have satellite tv and internet and HATES it but the population is so scattered in that rural area that it wouldn't pay for the cable companies to offer service over there.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will keep him along with Spider's DH in my prayers. 


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Seems like ages since I've posted, although I try to read every day.
> 
> Sam, WOW! Congratulations to Ayden and his team and best of luck during the tournament.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Seems like ages since I've posted, although I try to read every day.
> 
> Sam, WOW! Congratulations to Ayden and his team and best of luck during the tournament.
> 
> ...


Will definitely pray for your SIL to get the job of his dreams. I was very fortunate that the job I had for 20 yrs never seemed like work. It's hard to go to work when you don't like what you do!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also think it was a wonderful celebration of life. Like Jknappva, I have lost all aunts and uncles on both sides of my family. Was just thinking how I am now the aunt and great aunt in the family as well as my DB and DS. And life keeps on keeping on...I just pray that my nieces and nephews know how much they mean to me. I dearly love my aunts and uncles especially on my mom's side of the family. Mom's side was a very close group more so than dad's side of the family. Miss them.



jknappva said:


> Sounds like a wonderful celebration of his life. It's so sad to lose the last remaining aunts/uncles. My mother was one of 12 and it was always a very close family. It was so sad when the last of her sisters died a few years ago. The last 2 died within 10 days of each other.
> JuneK


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.

Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

done...sending healing prayers as we speak.


Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, haven't checked yet as am in England, but am flying home this evening, weather permitting. The wind will be getting up during the afternoon and evening, but the 'usual' problem is fog, as the sea mists often develop into thicker clouds at airport level ( only just over 300ft). I can't get the Puffincam on hubby's iPad which I have borrowed for the trip. I came over on Wednesday for the funeral of my very last surviving Uncle, who was a great character, full of fun and active to the end. He was from farming stock, and had run a haulage business and contract farm work most of his life, and so was taken on his final journey to Church on the back of his first brand new lorry, a Foden built in the 50s and now restored by a friend. One of his younger nieces who farms the family farm drove behind on one of his restored tractors, and we all followed in a funeral procession for the mile to the church.
> The church is small and there were as many outside as in, so the service was relayed on loudspeakers. No organ, another close friend of his played the piano accordion in its place, making it sound a much happier occasion. Overall it was a good celebration of his life, with many tales about his antics from his brothers, the aforesaid niece, and the surgeon who reattached his severed arm 25 years ago...thats another story! This was my very favourite uncle; I remember him from when I was little as my Aunt (dads younger sister) and he lived with my parents and grandmother on the farm for my first 5 years.


What wonderful memories to have- TNS it is great when it is a celebration of life well lived!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've missed you, Southern Gal, so glad to hear from you again.
> Please keep in touch when you can.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I fully agree with what Joy has said- do keep in touch- we miss hearing how things are in Arkansas for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here you go folks - sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know how the rural areas suffer with cell phone reception. My son had to change carriers because with the company they had, he couldn't get reception at his house. And with 2 teens at the time, he could never get on his land line. And my sister was working in a small town and the rural road she traveled to and from work had several 'dead' spots where cells wouldn't work.
> I live in the city...well, most of our city is suburbs rather than a downtown...we're spread out so we have no problems with the cell.
> And my son has to have satellite tv and internet and HATES it but the population is so scattered in that rural area that it wouldn't pay for the cable companies to offer service over there.
> JuneK


I maintain a landline here (well at least when in NZ) because of our experience in the severe earthquakes in Christchurch over the last three years- when cell phones went out- and emergency calls only were allowed- not much more nerve-wracking than knowing there has been major earthquake- and the lines are out- I got the first news report on my mobile- but knew it was unwise to call because of the inevitable overloading.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This picture of a firefighter here in Calgary, carrying a senior lady to safety - is an example of the way our EMs people are helping us all. The picture is being shown all over the world.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Please keep my cousin, Janet, in your prayers. She had to have part of a cancerous lung removed yesterday. The dr's prognosis is very good. He's pretty sure he got all the cancer but we don't know yet if she'll have to have follow-up treatment.
> Her older sister died of cancer a little over a month ago. Another situation where the bad news seems to cluster!
> JuneK


I will absolutely keep her in prayer June. Hugs.

Gigi


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Prayers for all of you, my "family"  The sky is "funny" here again today...more storms to come - more trees down...straight-line winds of up to 70 mph come through first and then the torrential rains each day - craziness! Hoping everyone in Alberta will see the end to all the water and this "front" or whatever we are stuck in here moves away and weakens!!!!!

DH is paying bills this morning and is mumbling things - lol! I just stay away when that is happening as it usually means he lost the envelope or can't find the statement that was attached to the tear-off part of the bill 

No plans for today, except to watch the weather and hopefully get socks pair #2 on my needles and going  

For anyone else that wants it, here is the link to the socks: 
http://knitfreedom.com/free-patterns/toe-up-sock-patterns

If for some reason this link doesn't work, type in www.knitfreedom.com into your browser. Pass your cursor over "Free Patterns" (black ribbon under the header) and then click on "Socks." The first one is the Fingering-Weight Magic Loop Sock Pattern - Toe-Up or Top-Down. I think there are other free patterns out there but this is the one I stumbled across and was able to knit.

Good old You Tube has Judy's Magic Cast-On and Magic Loop for viewing. The only deviation I made was I did a K2,P2 rib for my anklet so didn't use the bind-off suggested in the pattern (also available to view on You Tube). I used what is called a stretchy knit BO (yes, also on You Tube)...we all have our favorite cast-ons and bind-offs so if you are going to make these, use what you like   

Love the photos of Bentley (and you, of course)  Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The pictures are wonderful Sam. What a proud Grandpa and beautiful baby. The sunsets are gorgeous. what a great set of pictures. Shirley


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Sam, the pictures are gorgeous. Bentley is soooo cute.

Gigi


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


Prayers are winging their way over the water for your BIL, hope the operation is successful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy winging its way to janet - hoping for a good report ie: further treatment.

sam



jknappva said:


> Please keep my cousin, Janet, in your prayers. She had to have part of a cancerous lung removed yesterday. The dr's prognosis is very good. He's pretty sure he got all the cancer but we don't know yet if she'll have to have follow-up treatment.
> Her older sister died of cancer a little over a month ago. Another situation where the bad news seems to cluster!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here at the house we have very poor coverage - plus with the aluminum siding it doesn't want to work very well inside.

sam



jknappva said:


> And I got rid of my land line for the same reason. I only use my cell phone for all calls!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

glad the computer took me back to these- or I could well have missed them- noticed this happening when one posts photos- it can take a while before they come through!
lovely shots Sam- did Lexi help you? or do you now have a camera?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> glad the computer took me back to these- or I could well have missed them- noticed this happening when one posts photos- it can take a while before they come through!
> lovely shots Sam- did Lexi help you? or do you now have a camera?


JULIE!!!!!!    How are things going, my dear? I've been thinking of you and hope things are going well.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Sam, Bentley is beautiful! Love the sunsets and the rocking chair. Loving the photos of you and Bentley best!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Brianna - I remember ready your post but can't remember if I welcomed you but we are so glad you joined us for a cuppa - we are here 24/7 so you can drop in most anytime and someone will be here. we always have plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - feel free to drop by anytime - we'll be looking for you.

sam



jknappva said:


> Welcome from a fellow Virginian...all you have to do is post something and you're officially a Tea Partier. Sam, thewren, is our gracious host and I'm sure he'll welcome you officially. Hope you will continue ...the Tea Party is a week-long affair and Sam starts a new one late on Fri. afternoons.
> Good luck to your brother's ball team and hope you enjoy your vacation!
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

What lovely pictures, Sam. 
All who request prayers have been included in mine. 
It is wet cold and windy here today, such a contrast to Wednesday. Hope all those with severe weather problems stay safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh pat - what a wonderful trip you are having. please check in when you have time - we love hearing what you are doing - and if you could post a picture we would love it. save travels to you and you dh.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I have not been home for a while because my DH and I have been traveling and each day we end up quite tired. We are on a driving vacation and first went to beautiful Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival got to see 4 plays in 3 days...loved it! Then off to Jackson Hole, Wyoming where the scenery is heaven on earth and I couldn't get enough of the beauty of the Tetons. We are presently in Colorado and we will be going through Rocky Mountain National Park and staying in Beaver Creek for another long stay where we plan to do river rafting etc., I could have used your wonderful bars....Thanks again for hosting the Tea Party... :-D


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


oh he is absolutely gorgeous, the lovely smile he has when asleep is just so beautiful. Wishing Bentley a happy healthy and fruitful life and 'lang may his lum reek' an old scottish saying which literally means long may your chimney always smoke because in the old days if your chimney had smoke coming out of it you had the fuel for the fire, which meant you would keep warm and also would be able to cook food on the fire! In other words wishing prosperity to keep you happy I suppose and have a long life


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful you have such good memories of your uncle and the the funeral was a celebration of his life. from what you have said I think I would have liked him. soothing healing energy to you and yours.

sam



TNS said:


> Hi Sam, haven't checked yet as am in England, but am flying home this evening, weather permitting. The wind will be getting up during the afternoon and evening, but the 'usual' problem is fog, as the sea mists often develop into thicker clouds at airport level ( only just over 300ft). I can't get the Puffincam on hubby's iPad which I have borrowed for the trip. I came over on Wednesday for the funeral of my very last surviving Uncle, who was a great character, full of fun and active to the end. He was from farming stock, and had run a haulage business and contract farm work most of his life, and so was taken on his final journey to Church on the back of his first brand new lorry, a Foden built in the 50s and now restored by a friend. One of his younger nieces who farms the family farm drove behind on one of his restored tractors, and we all followed in a funeral procession for the mile to the church.
> The church is small and there were as many outside as in, so the service was relayed on loudspeakers. No organ, another close friend of his played the piano accordion in its place, making it sound a much happier occasion. Overall it was a good celebration of his life, with many tales about his antics from his brothers, the aforesaid niece, and the surgeon who reattached his severed arm 25 years ago...thats another story! This was my very favourite uncle; I remember him from when I was little as my Aunt (dads younger sister) and he lived with my parents and grandmother on the farm for my first 5 years.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy winging its way to janet - hoping for a good report ie: further treatment.
> 
> sam


Sending healing thoughts as well with wishes for good treatment and recovery


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is mating and having baby puffins the only time they are on dry ground?

sam



TNS said:


> I don't think they emerge from the burrows until they are almost ready to fly, and I haven't seen any pufflings yet. When they start migration, which will be quite soon, the adults all leave first, and this years puffins leave later. It amazes me that they know where to go. I'm not certain how much is known about their migration patterns, but they are out at sea most of the time, a bit like Gannets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you uncrn65 -- you will have to post a picture of your socks when you are finished. in case you haven't noticed - we love pictures.

sam



uncrn65 said:


> A great big "Thank you" to you Sam for your posts. I look forward to seeing you family. When you talk about the little guy playing baseball brings back fond memories of my own son playing.
> 
> Have started to knit socks due to your encouragement! So I have not had any problems. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Have a great day! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are really making me blush Marianne - I really haven't done anything that the rest of you haven't done.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Sam this has been a wonderful year, full of memories for all of us. We have shared so many sad time, losses of loved ones and diseases that have rocked our lives. But so many happy times also, new babies, weddings, wonderful pictures of our travels and our home areas. So many great recipes that I'm sure I am just one of many that have put on a few pounds thanks to trying them out :thumbup:
> The love and friendships, the family type atmosphere that this group has for each other, we can always rely on someone being close by to listen or read what is going on in our lives. Prayers, healing light, call whatever you want it really means the same when we ask for help and guidance from our higher powers. On that this group totally rocks!! I personally have felt the love and powerful uplifting this group can give to each other. I feel blessed beyond words to be part of this family of friends. And to think that I was never going to return at one point. Sam, you are the reason I came back, so I say thank you, from the bottom of my heart. I cannot wait to give you a hug and share a laugh or two (or twenty) to hold Bentley and rock him for a few minutes (at least). To meet the rest of your wonderful family, what a joy!! And on top of all that the KTP friends, sisters and brothers that are going to converge on Defiance, it's going to be an awesome weekend for sure!!!
> So, to my dear host, temporary hostess I thank you for keeping the seats at our table comfy and always finding an empty chair for another to join. For keeping the kettle warm and the iced drinks nice and chilled. It has been a wonderful year and I personally am looking forward to another just as grand, just as loving and caring, but hopefully free of losses and injuries, no more diseases and full recoveries for those undergoing treatments. You all keep me sane, give me hopes, thrill my family with new recipes, share wonderful patterns and helps on problems with my knitting. (and my life.. :shock: ) I love you all so very much, thank you all for a wonderfully fantastic year..this new year is going to totally rock!!!
> Loves, Hugs and always in my thoughts and prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Sam, what a precious thing Bentley is! Love all the photos but the one of you and him best. 

{{{JULIE}}} I hope these decisions will be to everyone's satisfaction & bring joy.

For all who need healing and who are waiting for news, I send good thoughts. 

I got pineapple...we'll see if this sugar free carrot cake turns out. Wish me luck. LOL

Back to cleaning...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Sam, haven't checked yet as am in England, but am flying home this evening, weather permitting. The wind will be getting up during the afternoon and evening, but the 'usual' problem is fog, as the sea mists often develop into thicker clouds at airport level ( only just over 300ft). I can't get the Puffincam on hubby's iPad which I have borrowed for the trip. I came over on Wednesday for the funeral of my very last surviving Uncle, who was a great character, full of fun and active to the end. He was from farming stock, and had run a haulage business and contract farm work most of his life, and so was taken on his final journey to Church on the back of his first brand new lorry, a Foden built in the 50s and now restored by a friend. One of his younger nieces who farms the family farm drove behind on one of his restored tractors, and we all followed in a funeral procession for the mile to the church.
> The church is small and there were as many outside as in, so the service was relayed on loudspeakers. No organ, another close friend of his played the piano accordion in its place, making it sound a much happier occasion. Overall it was a good celebration of his life, with many tales about his antics from his brothers, the aforesaid niece, and the surgeon who reattached his severed arm 25 years ago...thats another story! This was my very favourite uncle; I remember him from when I was little as my Aunt (dads younger sister) and he lived with my parents and grandmother on the farm for my first 5 years.


Hope you have a smooth journey home, it is good to know that his last journey was celebrated that way, a very fitting tribute. So many wonderful memories for you to treasure. It is quite a sobering thought when the last of the aunts and uncles have gone, it now means that we are the older generation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party jean - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we are here 24/7 so stop in anytime - there is usually someone around. there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table so do come back very soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



JeanWilkins said:


> Hi, Sam! Thank you for these 2 recipes. I copied and saved them on one of my documents. They really sound delicious and I am definitely going to make them. :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Julie sending positive thoughts your way, take care of yourself as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of positive energy winging their way to your son-in-law - hopefully we will soon here that he has the job.

please post a picture of your baby blanket when you are finished - we love pictures.

yeah for dh -

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Seems like ages since I've posted, although I try to read every day.
> 
> Sam, WOW! Congratulations to Ayden and his team and best of luck during the tournament.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


So sorry to hear this...was hoping he was on the mend. Will definitely keep him and your family in prayers. Have you recovered or are you still confined to sitting so your hubby can wait on you?
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of positive healing evergy to your brother-in-law - we have seen the power of this group's prayers so let them fly.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lexi did these. camera maybe next month.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> glad the computer took me back to these- or I could well have missed them- noticed this happening when one posts photos- it can take a while before they come through!
> lovely shots Sam- did Lexi help you? or do you now have a camera?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Always thinking of my friends here... just would like to visit more often.

Prayers to all who are in need, and also to those who are not

Beautiful photo of the Rockies, Shirley. 

Julie, you and Fale are always in my thoughts and prayers. 

Safe travels to those on vacation, also hope those in Canada near flood waters are safe and well. 

Gottastch, we had some storms move just north of us here. Nothing as bad as by you though.

Marianne, glad you're well. Prayers for you, your mom and son. 

Sam, blessings on your family. Bentley is beautiful.

Flockie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you all for your comments about Bentley - he is precious isn't he - i'm not prejudiced or anything. lol

sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Thanks Grandpa Sam. What a darling he is...a heart breaker already! The rocker looks as if it's calling you!!
JuneK


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


Thinking of you Julie.

Gigi


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This picture of a firefighter here in Calgary, carrying a senior lady to safety - is an example of the way our EMs people are helping us all. The picture is being shown all over the world.


Wonderful...and the expression on his face is absolutely fantastic. It reminds me of a picture I saw of Harry Connick, Jr. (the singer) carrying an older man during the flooding in New Orleans after Katrina. Hope the wonderful rescue people stay safe...they have such a dangerous job! And so many depend on them!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I will absolutely keep her in prayer June. Hugs.
> 
> Gigi


Thanks, Gigi!! I hope your BIL can pull through the surgery and has a full recovery!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy winging its way to janet - hoping for a good report ie: further treatment.
> 
> sam


Thank you,Sam. This is such a wonderful, caring group of sisters and brothers.....have you heard from DoodleDaddy? I haven't seen a post from him in quite a while.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


Oh, Julie...I pray that the outcome of the big decision making is satisfying to you....I would hate to see you unhappy!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are really making me blush Marianne - I really haven't done anything that the rest of you haven't done.
> 
> sam


Oh, Sam, you're so modest! As I said before, you definitely set the tone of the Tea Party...you keep us straight and are so caring that it rubs off on all of us!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone remember a member...I don't think they were in the Tea Party group but posted on the regular forum that her husband make wooden yarn bowls? I think he was starting to sell them because so many responded to her picture.
I've used search but didn't really find anything. It's been a while ago....probably a year.
JuneK


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear this...was hoping he was on the mend. Will definitely keep him and your family in prayers. Have you recovered or are you still confined to sitting so your hubby can wait on you?
> JuneK


Still confined. Unfortunately, a few pre-existing issues with my back and hip complicate things so I am not doing any marathon crutching.

I am getting back and forth to the kitchen and bath using only one crutch now. I tried a few steps without it and DH said that he has seen drunks do a better job on field sobriety tests than I did LOL. So, for now, only truly necessary crutch travel.

Gigi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


I can see where Bentley would take after his Grandpa! Look at those hands -- perfect for gripping the knitting needles! hahahah, the photos are perfect. And the one of you holding Bentley -- well, who is the proudest Grandpa around these days???? lol, beautiful, Zoe


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam he is adorable, I just want to squeeze him lol, congrats to you all. lyn xx



thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of positive healing evergy to your brother-in-law - we have seen the power of this group's prayers so let them fly.
> 
> sam


Totally agree with this! Prayers do get answered! Hugs for all who are in need of them, prayers for all who are in ill health and job seeking, prayers for Julie & Fale, prayers for safety everywhere, cuddles for all the furbabies, rockers for all the lil tikers, and good yarns for all the needles/hooks, Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Omigosh Sam, Bentley is absolutely gorgeous and he is quite comfortable with his grandpa.

Peggy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Still confined. Unfortunately, a few pre-existing issues with my back and hip complicate things so I am not doing any marathon crutching.
> 
> I am getting back and forth to the kitchen and bath using only one crutch now. I tried a few steps without it and DH said that he has seen drunks do a better job on field sobriety tests than I did LOL. So, for now, only truly necessary crutch travel.
> 
> Gigi


I'm so glad this is temporary...take care, rest, use BOTH crutches so you won't fall and hurt yourself worse!!
JuneK


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Shirley, I heard that they moved the big cats into the city jail cells too. What a difficult time. We have other friends in the area as well, but fortunately they are up higher and so are safe. I'm glad all levels of government are working together to help in this situation, but it's going to take a long time before things get back to normal .Many prayers are going out to everyone in the area. 
Sam, I'm sure that peanut butter, or cashew butter would be lovely in the power Bar recipe. We get all 33 at the Bulk Barn, so prices are cheaper. Jinny


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the photos are fabulous, wonderful, exciting, etc......love them all but especially of Bentley. The precious smile and the "I can make a fist" are priceless but them he is priceless!


thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Does anyone remember a member...I don't think they were in the Tea Party group but posted on the regular forum that her husband make wooden yarn bowls? I think he was starting to sell them because so many responded to her picture.
> I've used search but didn't really find anything. It's been a while ago....probably a year.
> JuneK


June I sent you a PM with the information.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam,
Sounds like you days are getting more organized, big long recipes. Love them and if I had a group to feed would bake, but I eat all of it myself. 
Careful about the new PC. I was running low on storage on my old, old one, but it was reliable, never had an issue in 10-12 or more years. So now I have a new HP and nothing but trouble. I could have accidently opened something, got a virus, who knows. Never was careless before. It has been months of headaches. Be very careful installing. Frustrating when you correstpond with so many, has become a way of life. 
Good luck. Karen


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Lovely sentiments, Sam. I feel the same. Thanks for all the wonderful recipes for many goodies. I so appreciate your efforts and look forward to our weekly visits.
Be well and God Bless.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam, 
The baby is beautiful. You are blessed.

We have had a day and a half of very heavy rain. There was water in the church basement today where we are having a rummage sale. Had to get it mopped before we opened the doors. But, feel very fortunate that we are not in the same situation as Calgary. It will take time to get back to normal but we have seen from the other natural disasters of the past year that people are very resilient and eager to help one another.

Prayers to all who need them.

WI Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh loved the pictures of Bentley, so good to see him "in person" esp. with his grandpa holding him. Best wishes to him and his family. May you all have a long and blessed life.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

It was Larsan bowls. Check it with a search. I have several and they are so much fun..truly works of art.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Those are wonderful pix! He is soooo cute. Can't wait to hold him. Nice sunsets. Did you take them or Alexi?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I know how the rural areas suffer with cell phone reception. My son had to change carriers because with the company they had, he couldn't get reception at his house. And with 2 teens at the time, he could never get on his land line. And my sister was working in a small town and the rural road she traveled to and from work had several 'dead' spots where cells wouldn't work.
> I live in the city...well, most of our city is suburbs rather than a downtown...we're spread out so we have no problems with the cell.
> And my son has to have satellite tv and internet and HATES it but the population is so scattered in that rural area that it wouldn't pay for the cable companies to offer service over there.
> JuneK


We have satellite tv also.. but have phone type internet, (DSL) it works great, no cable out here at all, can't even get natural gas, I think it just got brought into the town where we live. Everything is propane here.. I'd settle for propane stove, but this is all electric :thumbdown:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam, Bentley is gorgeous!!! You'd better get one of those take-a-number machines for the Knitapalooza or there might be a small riot over who gets to hold him. LOL!!!

Prayers for Gigi and her BIL, for cousin Janet, for Julie and Fale, and of course the flood victims. There was quite a lenghthy story on Fox News this morning about the flooding.

Well, back to the blanket -you'll all probably see it in July because I'll still be knitting - I frog almost as much as I knit. Think I bit off more than I can chew, but I'm not going to let this get the better of me - I'm smarter than yarn, so eventually I'll win (I hope).Good thing this baby isn't due until August 31.

Love and prayers. Paula


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


done and done!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


OH Sam he is so precious!!!! Oh and the sunsets are awesome also.. LOL. Good-lookin Grandpa also :wink: C said immediately awwwwww Angel Baby, so precious! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I maintain a landline here (well at least when in NZ) because of our experience in the severe earthquakes in Christchurch over the last three years- when cell phones went out- and emergency calls only were allowed- not much more nerve-wracking than knowing there has been major earthquake- and the lines are out- I got the first news report on my mobile- but knew it was unwise to call because of the inevitable overloading.


And with you DD and the Grands you want to be in touch I'm sure.. wish you were closer to them, I know how much you miss seeing them.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


I hope and pray that these decisions are truly what you want. Please do not let anyone pressure you into making a decision that down the road you might regret. Life is too short to be unhappy my dear, we both know how that goes! Before you commit to anything, pray, pray and pray some more, no matter what the decision is we all want your happiness and comfort above all.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Saturday afternoon already and even though I woke early and took a nap, I am still tired. Think it's the heat and humidity. Seems like it wants to rain but isn't. 

Prayers were sent for all who need them. Hope everyone in inclement weather is safe. 

I'm at the place to put the heels in my socks. Just need to pull them out and get working on them. Want to finish them this weekend.

Hope everyone is having a grand old weekend. Hello to the newbies and to all. 

Julie, you and Fale are still in my thoughts. Fingers crossed for a good outcome to your situation. 

Socks or bed? What a choice! 

See you all later,

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gramto2 - good to see you again - you do know that we are here all week - it would be good to see you again as you have time this week.

sam

what do you have on the needles now?



Gramto2 said:


> Lovely sentiments, Sam. I feel the same. Thanks for all the wonderful recipes for many goodies. I so appreciate your efforts and look forward to our weekly visits.
> Be well and God Bless.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Well apparently I'm not reformed. I had to read each and every message. Healing thoughts and love to all who need them. 

Sam, not only is Bentley adorable, but as one who has been away from the TP for a while, I can see how it has changed since you took it over a year ago. It truly does feel like a loving caring family, a place one can turn for friendship and sustenance. What a lovely thing that is. You can blush all you want, but it's clear from reading all the posts that you have set the tone.

Shirley, I'm glad you and your family are safe and hope those flood waters recede quickly. The crazy weather extremes all around the world are really frightening and I do believe at least some of it is our doing. I wish I knew how to make it better. I drive less, but you know I'm going to fly across the country because that's the only way I get to see my son, DIL and twin grandsons who live in Seattle. Those of you whose families are near at hand are blessed.

I think I'm hooked now on the TP and you'll be hearing from me on a regular basis. I hope I still find time to knit.

Love to all,
Ellie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Oh Sam, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This picture of a firefighter here in Calgary, carrying a senior lady to safety - is an example of the way our EMs people are helping us all. The picture is being shown all over the world.


She doesn't look too impressed - and he's real eye candy!! :lol: (Not meaning to make light of the terrible situation.  )


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Sam, dear. Bentley is a beautiful little boy and the picture of perfect care. I celebrate with you the love and serenity that shows in the photograph of you both enjoying the rocking chair.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


Keeping you both in my thoughts, Julie.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Keeping you both in my thoughts, Julie.


Me too, Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ellie - thank you for the kind words -

it will be good to see you more often - we are addictive but it is a good addictive. we will have the tea and an empty chair with your name on it waiting for you - we'll be looking for you soon.

sam



aljellie said:


> Well apparently I'm not reformed. I had to read each and every message. Healing thoughts and love to all who need them.
> 
> Sam, not only is Bentley adorable, but as one who has been away from the TP for a while, I can see how it has changed since you took it over a year ago. It truly does feel like a loving caring family, a place one can turn for friendship and sustenance. What a lovely thing that is. You can blush all you want, but it's clear from reading all the posts that you have set the tone.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> June I sent you a PM with the information.


Thank you....I replied....
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It was Larsan bowls. Check it with a search. I have several and they are so much fun..truly works of art.


Thanks.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We have satellite tv also.. but have phone type internet, (DSL) it works great, no cable out here at all, can't even get natural gas, I think it just got brought into the town where we live. Everything is propane here.. I'd settle for propane stove, but this is all electric :thumbdown:


When I lived in the country, we also had propane. Rural living is a whole different 'animal'!!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I just had a PM from Donmaur who taught a class for Shirley a while back and she's posted a time or two here on the TP, if I remember correctly.
She had posted on the KP that she would be entering a period of 4-6 months of medically-required isolation because of stem-cell treatment (I hope I've got that right). She told me that the treatment(s) will begin on Monday of next week.

I told her that we would be remembering her in our prayers and thoughts.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 20 pages of last week and 18 of this week to catch up on - I hope that happens sooner than later!!! I wanted to say Thank You to all for your positive energy - prayers and good wishes for my Dad - His pet scan results came back very good and he doesn't need to see the dr for 3 months!! Also thanks for the interest in Rocky the Raven- we are sure that he is with his family or buddies - otherwise he would have come back here by now - but as Pontuf suggested - we'll keep the light on for him!! I have just been real busy the last couple of weeks and I don't want anyone to think that you haven't been in my thoughts - hope all is well with everyone - I will work on getting up to speed! luv-AZ


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Seems like ages since I've posted, although I try to read every day.
> 
> Sam, WOW! Congratulations to Ayden and his team and best of luck during the tournament.
> 
> ...


Prayers going up.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will keep him along with Spider's DH in my prayers.


Thanks Gwen and do have a request, he has an interview coming this Tuesday. Thanks all for your prayers and concern. This had gone on now for a long time he seems to us. Last year at this time was the start and we though that by this time this year we would be back to normal. 
Need to catch up on what has been posted here today. Been sewing and doing laundry. Been cutting up lots of fabric I to rectangles so then I can just sit and sew strips.
We missed the storms last night and have power and the seven inches of rain are starting to sink in. But Minneapolis got hit hard last night, friends and son and his wife have been without power since eight last night and have been told they probably won't have back on until Tuesday or Wed. But they say there are more storms coming into night. We went from winter blizzards to rain and winds. Oh well can complain about the weather but can't do much about it.
Going to go make a simple cheesecake for my B-day dinner. Has been a quiet day. Only wish is for my husband to get a job. Hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 20 pages of last week and 18 of this week to catch up on - I hope that happens sooner than later!!! I wanted to say Thank You to all for your positive energy - prayers and good wishes for my Dad - His pet scan results came back very good and he doesn't need to see the dr for 3 months!! Also thanks for the interest in Rocky the Raven- we are sure that he is with his family or buddies - otherwise he would have come back here by now - but as Pontuf suggested - we'll keep the light on for him!! I have just been real busy the last couple of weeks and I don't want anyone to think that you haven't been in my thoughts - hope all is well with everyone - I will work on getting up to speed! luv-AZ


Such good news about your dad. I need to catch up on all also.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And the Tea Party would suffer without your presence....please don't overdo and scare us with bad health again!!
> JuneK


Plus one, please can't do without a sister :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


Praying now,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, AZ! Awesome news!

Spider, I am holding you in my thoughts and hope that very soon this situation will be resolved for you and DH. I know how tough it can be--hang in there!

I didn't get the cake made yet (we need it tomorrow afternoon). It got hot by the time I was done cleaning my workroom so I will do it either tonight or tomorrow. Meanwhile, I'm going to sit and knit for a bit. 

Oh, I forgot to tell y'all! I found some of that metallic Patons yarn...ooh, is it shiny! I will find out how it knits up and report back. LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sam, who I love the sunsets, but I love the family even more.so handsome the baby, what a blessing. So much love you can feel it through the picture of you and baby Bentley. Thanks so much for sharing. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This picture of a firefighter here in Calgary, carrying a senior lady to safety - is an example of the way our EMs people are helping us all. The picture is being shown all over the world.


LOL feel the love. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 20 pages of last week and 18 of this week to catch up on - I hope that happens sooner than later!!! I wanted to say Thank You to all for your positive energy - prayers and good wishes for my Dad - His pet scan results came back very good and he doesn't need to see the dr for 3 months!! Also thanks for the interest in Rocky the Raven- we are sure that he is with his family or buddies - otherwise he would have come back here by now - but as Pontuf suggested - we'll keep the light on for him!! I have just been real busy the last couple of weeks and I don't want anyone to think that you haven't been in my thoughts - hope all is well with everyone - I will work on getting up to speed! luv-AZ


Whew.. I was hoping and praying that your Dad was okay!! Awesome report on him, doing the happy dance :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Okay, not in real time.. leg is too sore to dance.. ROFL.. 
Keeping you and yours always close in thoughts and prayers


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks Gwen and do have a request, he has an interview coming this Tuesday. Thanks all for your prayers and concern. This had gone on now for a long time he seems to us. Last year at this time was the start and we though that by this time this year we would be back to normal.
> Need to catch up on what has been posted here today. Been sewing and doing laundry. Been cutting up lots of fabric I to rectangles so then I can just sit and sew strips.
> We missed the storms last night and have power and the seven inches of rain are starting to sink in. But Minneapolis got hit hard last night, friends and son and his wife have been without power since eight last night and have been told they probably won't have back on until Tuesday or Wed. But they say there are more storms coming into night. We went from winter blizzards to rain and winds. Oh well can complain about the weather but can't do much about it.
> Going to go make a simple cheesecake for my B-day dinner. Has been a quiet day. Only wish is for my husband to get a job. Hugs and prayers to all.


Hmmmmm I didn't see your birthday on the main page, or on your profile.. LOL.. sneaky sneaky.. LOL..   :-D 
Wishing you a very, very Happy Birthday!!! May all your wishes and dreams come true!! Cheesecake sounds wonderful.. sigh, I remember the taste, LOL.. one of my no can haves now.. :-( :wink:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Prayers for all of you, my "family"  The sky is "funny" here again today...more storms to come - more trees down...straight-line winds of up to 70 mph come through first and then the torrential rains each day - craziness! Hoping everyone in Alberta will see the end to all the water and this "front" or whatever we are stuck in here moves away and weakens!!!!!
> 
> DH is paying bills this morning and is mumbling things - lol! I just stay away when that is happening as it usually means he lost the envelope or can't find the statement that was attached to the tear-off part of the bill
> 
> ...


Thanks for info.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Plus one, please can't do with a sister :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


No worries, I won't over do things, I have to stay healthy or Gwen is gonna skin me alive :shock: :roll: Will admit my right leg and hip are a bit sore today.. probably from lifting Mom though, she slipped out of her chair again this morning and C was out, no choice but to lift and carry.. oh well.. this too shall pass. Rest of the to do before Tuesday list is fairly easy, shampoo carpets and we take turns at that, mop and do the regular cleaning.. YAHOOOO!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


And prayers going up, for the right decisions. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


What a little sweetie. The sunsets are lovely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


Sending lots of healing energy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> JULIE!!!!!!    How are things going, my dear? I've been thinking of you and hope things are going well.


It has been really great to have time with Fale- even though his memory does not get better- Have not managed to do what I hoped- but decisions have needed to be made. I go home in just over a couple of days time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


Nice to see you online if even for a short check in.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> thank you all for your comments about Bentley - he is precious isn't he - i'm not prejudiced or anything. lol
> 
> sam


 :roll: nooooooooo, not you LOL LOL LOL


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Not a reverse Gwenie! I for some reason got 'post' instead of 'update' so have edited the first to explain it.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Uncles are the best!! My condolences to you and your family, I must have missed the post about your travel and loss. Sounds like you have many wonderful memories to hold in your heart. Blessings my dear friend, keeping you in thoughts and prayers.


Back home now and just catching up. Thank you Marianne and Sorlena for your kind comments and wishes. Uncle was 90, but I don't think any of us could imagine life without him. We will all have lots of good memories to keep, though.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I just had a PM from Donmaur who taught a class for Shirley a while back and she's posted a time or two here on the TP, if I remember correctly.
> She had posted on the KP that she would be entering a period of 4-6 months of medically-required isolation because of stem-cell treatment (I hope I've got that right). She told me that the treatment(s) will begin on Monday of next week.
> 
> I told her that we would be remembering her in our prayers and thoughts.
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

My BIL survived the surgery. This was a huge setback and he has a very rough road ahead. We are going to need all the prayers we can get.

I need to find a better way of dealing with stress. I started out to have a small bowl of warm chocolate pudding ......

What accompanied me back to my chair was a small bowl of pudding, topped with a larger than necessary spoonful of peanut butter, microwaved until the pudding was warm and peanut butter melty..... That wouldn't have been sooo bad. After all pudding is calcium and peanut butter is protein right?

But did I quit while I was kinda sorta maybe ahead? Nooooo, I had to add a healthy spritz of canned chocolate frosting!

Hence the one crutch when home alone..........

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:



> Oh, Sam, what a precious thing Bentley is! Love all the photos but the one of you and him best.
> 
> {{{JULIE}}} I hope these decisions will be to everyone's satisfaction & bring joy.
> 
> ...


At times it feels I have to look for the least bad of several bad options- I really am going into unknowns- whatever happens it won't be instantaneous. I have a lot of packing up and sorting out to do. Sadly it seems the only thing I can logically do is re-home the dogs- this is bringing me to tears- which Fale is refusing to understand- not a lot I can do.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks Gwen and do have a request, he has an interview coming this Tuesday. Thanks all for your prayers and concern. This had gone on now for a long time he seems to us. Last year at this time was the start and we though that by this time this year we would be back to normal.
> Need to catch up on what has been posted here today. Been sewing and doing laundry. Been cutting up lots of fabric I to rectangles so then I can just sit and sew strips.
> We missed the storms last night and have power and the seven inches of rain are starting to sink in. But Minneapolis got hit hard last night, friends and son and his wife have been without power since eight last night and have been told they probably won't have back on until Tuesday or Wed. But they say there are more storms coming into night. We went from winter blizzards to rain and winds. Oh well can complain about the weather but can't do much about it.
> Going to go make a simple cheesecake for my B-day dinner. Has been a quiet day. Only wish is for my husband to get a job. Hugs and prayers to all.


Make a BDay wish, from your lips to Gods ears. And I join you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Ooh, how lovely to see your photos, including Grandad and grandads rocking chair, but my fave is the 'happy dream'. 
And can I also add my thanks for you generous hosting of KPtp for all the time I have been at it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> No worries, I won't over do things, I have to stay healthy or Gwen is gonna skin me alive :shock: :roll: Will admit my right leg and hip are a bit sore today.. probably from lifting Mom though, she slipped out of her chair again this morning and C was out, no choice but to lift and carry.. oh well.. this too shall pass. Rest of the to do before Tuesday list is fairly easy, shampoo carpets and we take turns at that, mop and do the regular cleaning.. YAHOOOO!!!


YOU GO GIRL! !!!. Wish I could have that strength shampoo carpets, WOW. 
Love your spirit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Julie sending positive thoughts your way, take care of yourself as well.


Thanks dollyclaire- it feels as big a move as would have been to Britain- and just as many uncertainties- only thing I know for sure summers will be even hotter- but airconditioning units work better nowadays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lexi did these. camera maybe next month.
> 
> sam


It will be great to see Bentley grow up- what a lovely baby he is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Always thinking of my friends here... just would like to visit more often.
> 
> Prayers to all who are in need, and also to those who are not
> 
> ...


Thanks Flockie- it is always good to hear from you- miss your culinary contributions!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Thinking of you Julie.
> 
> Gigi


Thanks Gigi!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, that baby boy is so cute. And I loved the sunsets. Your rocker and Gwen's chairs are both cool.
Julie, positive strength coming your way. You sounded so sad.
Glad to hear the BIL made it thought the surgery will keep him in my prayers.
Finally got caught up with all of you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Hope you have a smooth journey home, it is good to know that his last journey was celebrated that way, a very fitting tribute. So many wonderful memories for you to treasure. It is quite a sobering thought when the last of the aunts and uncles have gone, it now means that we are the older generation.


Thanks Dollyclaire, I'm now safe at home, tired and a little sad but still glad to have been able to 'see him off'. I will miss being able to visit him and listen to his latest escapades, but am left with lots of wonderful memories of him, and many friends who also share these memories.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's been a year already since Sam took over, time flies. I hope Fireball Dave and the boys are doing well.

Good luck to Ayden next week, I'm sure they will do great.
We have had so much rain up here, 3 days of it .. it's not that I don't like the rain just not so much. Supposed to be nice tomorrow then back to rain and thunder showers. My girls love it cause they get out of doing yard work.

My 2nd daughter graduated High School a few weeks ago, heads down to University of Idaho in Moscow in August. She is really excited, I am too in a way but she is close enough to go visit, only a 90 min drive. Andi is an amazing young lady, I am one proud mama

2 weeks ago I was told I have rheumatoid arthritis, but luckily the x-rays and blood test came back normal. The doc says the pains are because we 'overuse' our bodies and we need to be more careful. I tell that to my knees when I bend down and they hurt like crazy and have a warm sensation in both knees, and my back, hips, neck and shoulders ... 

My girls are heading to Texas again this summer to visit my oldest, that's their excitement for the year. I will have 9 days of peace and quiet, just me and the dog. 

Have a good weekend


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie...I pray that the outcome of the big decision making is satisfying to you....I would hate to see you unhappy!
> JuneK


The hardest thing is going to be saying goodbye to the dogs- unfortunately little Ringo is not certain enough of temperament to bring over- he would be too much of a liability- despite being good with people- Fale is not good with dog hair- and Corgis do shed a lot. But it has been very lonely without Fale, this last six months.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Awwwww So adorable Sam. Must have been a good dream for him to smile like that LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I hope and pray that these decisions are truly what you want. Please do not let anyone pressure you into making a decision that down the road you might regret. Life is too short to be unhappy my dear, we both know how that goes! Before you commit to anything, pray, pray and pray some more, no matter what the decision is we all want your happiness and comfort above all.


No it is not what I had wanted at all- Marianne- but sometimes one is less than the force of the stream- worst will be life after Ringo-...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Saturday afternoon already and even though I woke early and took a nap, I am still tired. Think it's the heat and humidity. Seems like it wants to rain but isn't.
> 
> Prayers were sent for all who need them. Hope everyone in inclement weather is safe.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathy! need a few toes crossed too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks, Kate B and Valerie- we need all the positive vibes we can have!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> And prayers going up, for the right decisions. :thumbup: :thumbup:


thanks Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nice to see you online if even for a short check in.


How are the travelers? Been anywhere exciting in the last day or two?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sam, that baby boy is so cute. And I loved the sunsets. Your rocker and Gwen's chairs are both cool.
> Julie, positive strength coming your way. You sounded so sad.
> Glad to hear the BIL made it thought the surgery will keep him in my prayers.
> Finally got caught up with all of you.


57 years is a lot of history to put behind one- so yes I am feeling sad. I pray that it will be the wise and the right decision.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Marianne 818 we just got settled into our place in Beaver Creek, the drive was awesome!!!


Marianne818 said:


> I am green with envy (in a good way of course) of your trip.. would love to be along for such wonderful views. River rafting is fun, I loved kyacking (sp? no brain this morning :roll: ) in Durango, CO, had some awesome rapids!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At times it feels I have to look for the least bad of several bad options- I really am going into unknowns- whatever happens it won't be instantaneous. I have a lot of packing up and sorting out to do. Sadly it seems the only thing I can logically do is re-home the dogs- this is bringing me to tears- which Fale is refusing to understand- not a lot I can do.


Oh, I am so sad to hear this, but I know that any decision you make is hard. Know that you all--you, Fale, and the dogs--are in my heart.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow Sam!!!! How adorable is that new baby and so secure in your arms. Congrats!!!


thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I am so sad to hear this, but I know that any decision you make is hard. Know that you all--you, Fale, and the dogs--are in my heart.


Thanks Sorlenna- thanks for keeping us in your heart!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just put all the cloths away and my DH went to get our very dirty car washed. I'll send some pic's after getting home.Around the 4th!!


thewren said:


> oooh pat - what a wonderful trip you are having. please check in when you have time - we love hearing what you are doing - and if you could post a picture we would love it. save travels to you and you dh.
> 
> sam


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've missed you, Southern Gal, so glad to hear from you again.
> Please keep in touch when you can.
> 
> Ohio Joy


thanks nice to be missed. I am always reading, just not taking time to answer but I see all :shock: I did have a long post this morn, when it was just 10 pgs, and whamo, the new computer just ate it. I just can't figure out what happens. and why, ihave heard others have the same experience. sooooo do't know. 
I am currently cooking bacon in microwave and we are having BLT's tonight. got some tomatoes at a farmers stand. also got several squash, I got it at a stand where the honor system was how you paid, had the bags under a rock on table. so I put my money in a plastic coffee can. :lol:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sam, that baby boy is so cute. And I loved the sunsets. Your rocker and Gwen's chairs are both cool.
> Julie, positive strength coming your way. You sounded so sad.
> Glad to hear the BIL made it thought the surgery will keep him in my prayers.
> Finally got caught up with all of you.


Happy birthday to you, hope the coming year is a prosperous healthy one for you. Still thinking of you and your DH sending positive thoughts for a good outcome with the job search.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At times it feels I have to look for the least bad of several bad options- I really am going into unknowns- whatever happens it won't be instantaneous. I have a lot of packing up and sorting out to do. Sadly it seems the only thing I can logically do is re-home the dogs- this is bringing me to tears- which Fale is refusing to understand- not a lot I can do.


(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))) for you.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Sam Bentley is so handsome! Like his Grand papa! Sunsets are beautiful..God's promise of a bright tomorrow.Good luck to Ayden..keep us posted on how his team does. To me, the little boys are what makes baseball the sport it is. They play for the love of the game. Take care and have a wonderful week.

:thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider I hope you have a wonderful birthday dinner and most of all that all of your wishes and hopes come to fruition.

quote=Spider]Thanks Gwen and do have a request, he has an interview coming this Tuesday. Thanks all for your prayers and concern. This had gone on now for a long time he seems to us. Last year at this time was the start and we though that by this time this year we would be back to normal. 
We missed the storms last night and have power and the seven inches of rain are starting to sink in. But Minneapolis got hit hard last night, friends and son and his wife have been without power since eight last night and have been told they probably won't have back on until Tuesday or Wed. But they say there are more storms coming into night. We went from winter blizzards to rain and winds. Oh well can complain about the weather but can't do much about it.
Going to go make a simple cheesecake for my B-day dinner. Has been a quiet day. Only wish is for my husband to get a job. Hugs and prayers to all.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How are the travelers? Been anywhere exciting in the last day or two?


Getting inlets of sights and walking. Walked all around by the Water today. Stopped at the Anchor Bar for drinks. It rained while we were sitting there, wasn't too bad until the wind started. I am downloading some pictures to post.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hardest thing is going to be saying goodbye to the dogs- unfortunately little Ringo is not certain enough of temperament to bring over- he would be too much of a liability- despite being good with people- Fale is not good with dog hair- and Corgis do shed a lot. But it has been very lonely without Fale, this last six months.


Hugs and love and prayers for you Julie. God will give you the strength and wisdom for knowing what to do. If you are moving to where Fale is and can be with him, that will be a big comfort to you. Perhaps Fale is not able to understand about your pets but maybe that is just where Fale is at for now. A home will be found for Ringo and will come about when the time is right for that. Blessings, Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey...I'll eat Marianne's piece of cheese cake.....YUMMY one of my FAVORITES.....ROFL



Marianne818 said:


> Hmmmmm I didn't see your birthday on the main page, or on your profile.. LOL.. sneaky sneaky.. LOL..   :-D
> Wishing you a very, very Happy Birthday!!! May all your wishes and dreams come true!! Cheesecake sounds wonderful.. sigh, I remember the taste, LOL.. one of my no can haves now.. :-( :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy birthday to a KTP sister! Cheers Spider! Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Sam, your opening was wonderful and you are right - this is a great group - I love that the "big brothers" are enjoying their baby Bentley!!! One of my favorite pictures of my son is when he was 3 and we brought home his little sister from the hospital - The look on his face as he sat on the couch with her in his arms still brings me to tears. I managed to make it through last weeks KTP by skimming the posts - it sounds like we all made it through another week no worse for wear.... including Lucky I was glad to see. I need to check on the flooding in Shirley's area - I hope they are still high and dry. I will be on and off this evening and I'm looking forward to checking up on all of my friends here. luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Would love to see a picture of your work in progress and a link to where we can take a look at the pattern when you get a chance!!!!!!!! It's nice to see you here!!!!! AZ


FranVan said:


> Thank you Sam for making Friday's Tea Party special. I get such wonderful recipes and love all the chatter. Am working on a scrap log cabin blanket. It is rather addictive. I can use up all the small left over yarn. It is all knitting. Kinda of mindless when watching t.v. It is very warm here tonight. But am ready for hot weather as I have a pool. Hope every one has a great weekend.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Must agree with your thoughts regarding the fellowship and support available to everyone who moves forward to become an active participant in the sharing here. Our gratitude goes out to you for shouldering the opportunities/responsibilities when Dave stepped out. It's been a very good year--to quote Frank Sinatra's old hit. Thank you so much.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love this Zoe!!!!!!!!!!!


5mmdpns said:


> Sam, it was June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These pictures are just so sad - what a mess this is and for everyone that has been displaced my heart just breaks.


5mmdpns said:


> Flooding in Calgary Alberta. Here is a photo of downtown Calgary where my cousin used to live. The Calgary Stampede grounds are all under water. Many people have been evacuated. Reports have said four people have died in the floodwaters, things are worse to the south of Calgary in Canmore and High River, Alberta. Zoe
> For more information, http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/up-to-4-dead-in-alberta-flooding-calgary-s-downtown-evacuated-1.1335330


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I hope and pray that these decisions are truly what you want. Please do not let anyone pressure you into making a decision that down the road you might regret. Life is too short to be unhappy my dear, we both know how that goes! Before you commit to anything, pray, pray and pray some more, no matter what the decision is we all want your happiness and comfort above all.


Julie, I couldn't put it any better than Marianne, please give yourself time to decide on things after you get home, we will all be thinking of you & you will be in many prayers for a happy future.

Tessa


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Does anyone remember a member...I don't think they were in the Tea Party group but posted on the regular forum that her husband make wooden yarn bowls? I think he was starting to sell them because so many responded to her picture.
> I've used search but didn't really find anything. It's been a while ago....probably a year.
> JuneK


Hi June! I did a search for wooden yarn bowls and in the list of sites that came up was a post on KP! This is the link...don't know if it is the one you are looking for but it might be a start 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-84291-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also totally agree. You never know if Fale will also change once back helping you "take care of things" so be open to prayer and more prayer. You know we all love and pray for the best for you.



Tessadele said:


> Julie, I couldn't put it any better than Marianne, please give yourself time to decide on things after you get home, we will all be thinking of you & you will be in many prayers for a happy future.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> June I sent you a PM with the information.


Ooops, just saw your post, after I sent one, Sandy - lol...I should read ahead to the end before I post


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Spider!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had propane until I got my mr. slim - Heidi and gary have propane forced air.

sam

it's the well I worry about most - the lack of rain always has me conserving as much as I can. my next big purchase will be a tankless water heater.



jknappva said:


> When I lived in the country, we also had propane. Rural living is a whole different 'animal'!!
> JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheese Caaaaaaaaaaaakke for you all! 

NO BAKE - Cream Cheese, Coconut, Snowball's Recipe

1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened.
1 can (8 ounces) crushed pineapple, well drained.
1 cup chopped pecans (or whatever nut/peanut you wish)
3 cups flaked coconut.

In a small bowl, beat cream cheese and pineapple until combined then fold in the pecans/nuts. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.

Take out of refrigerator and roll into 1-inch balls; then roll the balls in the coconut. Refrigerate for 4 hours or overnight.

Yield: about 2 dozen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

positive healing energy winging its way to donmaur notstop - hoping for a good outcome.

sam



jheiens said:


> I just had a PM from Donmaur who taught a class for Shirley a while back and she's posted a time or two here on the TP, if I remember correctly.
> She had posted on the KP that she would be entering a period of 4-6 months of medically-required isolation because of stem-cell treatment (I hope I've got that right). She told me that the treatment(s) will begin on Monday of next week.
> 
> I told her that we would be remembering her in our prayers and thoughts.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

birthday? did we miss a birthday - i'll have to look.

sam



Spider said:


> Thanks Gwen and do have a request, he has an interview coming this Tuesday. Thanks all for your prayers and concern. This had gone on now for a long time he seems to us. Last year at this time was the start and we though that by this time this year we would be back to normal.
> Need to catch up on what has been posted here today. Been sewing and doing laundry. Been cutting up lots of fabric I to rectangles so then I can just sit and sew strips.
> We missed the storms last night and have power and the seven inches of rain are starting to sink in. But Minneapolis got hit hard last night, friends and son and his wife have been without power since eight last night and have been told they probably won't have back on until Tuesday or Wed. But they say there are more storms coming into night. We went from winter blizzards to rain and winds. Oh well can complain about the weather but can't do much about it.
> Going to go make a simple cheesecake for my B-day dinner. Has been a quiet day. Only wish is for my husband to get a job. Hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe it is tomorrow Marianne - I didn't see it either.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Hmmmmm I didn't see your birthday on the main page, or on your profile.. LOL.. sneaky sneaky.. LOL..   :-D
> Wishing you a very, very Happy Birthday!!! May all your wishes and dreams come true!! Cheesecake sounds wonderful.. sigh, I remember the taste, LOL.. one of my no can haves now.. :-( :wink:


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Cheese Caaaaaaaaaaaakke for you all!
> 
> NO BAKE - Cream Cheese, Coconut, Snowball's Recipe
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, they sound wonderful. I think I will make these for my BF's next poker game


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam what a sweetie Bentley is so precious. Love the sunset pictures also


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

girl after my own heart gigi - chocolate always makes things better.

hurrah for your bil - tons of healing energy speeding his way.

sam



Bobglory said:


> My BIL survived the surgery. This was a huge setback and he has a very rough road ahead. We are going to need all the prayers we can get.
> 
> I need to find a better way of dealing with stress. I started out to have a small bowl of warm chocolate pudding ......
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, Bentley is just precious! I can tell he is a very good baby! I am so happy for you and your family.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe it is tomorrow Marianne - I didn't see it either.
> 
> sam


Spider posted that it is her birthday today, but she does not have her birthday in her profile. oh well, we will eat cake anyways! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing painfree energy coming your way scotslass - enjoy your time "off".

sam



scotslass said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a year already since Sam took over, time flies. I hope Fireball Dave and the boys are doing well.
> 
> Good luck to Ayden next week, I'm sure they will do great.
> We have had so much rain up here, 3 days of it .. it's not that I don't like the rain just not so much. Supposed to be nice tomorrow then back to rain and thunder showers. My girls love it cause they get out of doing yard work.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what has the weather been caren - I notice people in shirtsleeves and others with coats on.

sam



NanaCaren said:
 

> Getting inlets of sights and walking. Walked all around by the Water today. Stopped at the Anchor Bar for drinks. It rained while we were sitting there, wasn't too bad until the wind started. I am downloading some pictures to post.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what has the weather been caren - I notice people in shirtsleeves and others with coats on.
> 
> sam


It has been warm for the most part. Today was chilly withut he wind and drizzly rain off and on. So far so good luck weather wise. Thee were a lot if people with heavier jackets on today though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Spider!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing painfree energy coming your way scotslass - enjoy your time "off".
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love coconut - this sound wonderful.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Cheese Caaaaaaaaaaaakke for you all!
> 
> NO BAKE - Cream Cheese, Coconut, Snowball's Recipe
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join five in wishing you a joyous day. happy birthday spider.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Spider posted that it is her birthday today, but she does not have her birthday in her profile. oh well, we will eat cake anyways! Zoe


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Spider .. Hope it was a fun one


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Last nights hail storm, took out some peoples windshields, we have roof damage around the fireplace, not bad, but some, and it pummled the poor plants. 

Now back to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Spider!!!!!!! Hope it's GREEEAAAAAAT!~!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting inlets of sights and walking. Walked all around by the Water today. Stopped at the Anchor Bar for drinks. It rained while we were sitting there, wasn't too bad until the wind started. I am downloading some pictures to post.


Nice pictures, looks like fun :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> She doesn't look too impressed - and he's real eye candy!! :lol: (Not meaning to make light of the terrible situation.  )


I know, I thought the same thing. LOL Looks like he might have a good sense of humor, too. Bet he was trying to make her feel comfortable as he got her to safety. God bless all of the rescue people up there and anywhere there is trouble. Are the fires still burning out west?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

scotslass said:


> Happy Birthday Spider .. Hope it was a fun one


Ditto


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks Gwen and do have a request, he has an interview coming this Tuesday. Thanks all for your prayers and concern. This had gone on now for a long time he seems to us. Last year at this time was the start and we though that by this time this year we would be back to normal.
> Need to catch up on what has been posted here today. Been sewing and doing laundry. Been cutting up lots of fabric I to rectangles so then I can just sit and sew strips.
> We missed the storms last night and have power and the seven inches of rain are starting to sink in. But Minneapolis got hit hard last night, friends and son and his wife have been without power since eight last night and have been told they probably won't have back on until Tuesday or Wed. But they say there are more storms coming into night. We went from winter blizzards to rain and winds. Oh well can complain about the weather but can't do much about it.
> Going to go make a simple cheesecake for my B-day dinner. Has been a quiet day. Only wish is for my husband to get a job. Hugs and prayers to all.


Okay, continued finger crossing for DH job hunt. But what is this about you bday? Since you didn't list it, happy birthday to you and I hope your wish comes true.

Hope everyone stays safe with the storms. Are your family doing okay without electricity? My son bought a generator after the storm they had there that knocked power out for several days. Hasn't had to use it but once since.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Last nights hail storm, took out some peoples windshields, we have roof damage around the fireplace, not bad, but some, and it pummled the poor plants.
> 
> Now back to get caught up.


Good grief, sister!! What a surprise for you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love coconut - this sound wonderful.
> 
> sam


*chuckles* Sam, you could even poke in some chocolate chips! or add peanut butter to the cream cheese and have a peanut butter cream cheese ball rolled in coconut! hmmmm, now I am hungry for these! I love the sweet shredded coconut and it even comes in colored ones! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - looks like winter poledra. I bet your temperature droped mighty fast.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Last nights hail storm, took out some peoples windshields, we have roof damage around the fireplace, not bad, but some, and it pummled the poor plants.
> 
> Now back to get caught up.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> I had propane until I got my mr. slim - Heidi and gary have propane forced air.
> 
> sam
> 
> it's the well I worry about most - the lack of rain always has me conserving as much as I can. my next big purchase will be a tankless water heater.


What is a Mr. Slim? My son has baseboard heat that needs to be updated. Is this a heating thing?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe it is tomorrow Marianne - I didn't see it either.
> 
> sam


She didn't post it on her profile.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Last nights hail storm, took out some peoples windshields, we have roof damage around the fireplace, not bad, but some, and it pummled the poor plants.
> 
> Now back to get caught up.


Oh, my. Hope your car was in the garage. Looks like some major size stones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Flockie, so good to see you, glad you are enjoying your job, it does cut into the baking and knitting time though doesn't it. 

Shirley, so glad you and yours are safe, was worried. Great pictures though. I know when it flooded in San Antonio in 1998, it was very unreal to watch the water literally rise up over railroad tracks that are at least a couple stories over the main road, to see huge dumpsters floating down the streets, and just the general damage, chaos, and terror it creates. I never would have believed it could happen that fast if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes. 

Zoe, good news and one less thing to have to worry about in the future.  How's Lucky today?

Almond butter here is not much more than peanut butter, a few cents for the most part thankfully, since I really like it. 

Okay, back to getting caught up. 

Oh, it certainly has been a year hasn't it? So glad we all have the TP to enjoy, share joys and sorrows and just vent when necessary. 
Hugs and love to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Oh, my. Hope your car was in the garage. Looks like some major size stones.


lol, DH came running in, he was bbq'ing when it hit, and said it's going to hail, get the car into the garage. We were at Dstepmothers, and her garage, (her car was under the carport) is extremely full as we've been moving things out there to get rid of, we did get it in, but it was a comedy for sure. lol... The ribs came out all right too, he brought them in just before we moved the car. lol


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally got some energy and worked both heels and have them back on the two circs. 

Julie, I am so sorry that things are working out with you having to give up your furbabies. But, I know how lonely you must have been away from Fale. We will continue to pray for you and Fale. You can only hope that the decisions made are the right ones at the time. Toes and fingers crossed always for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations to Ayden and his team!!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Those are some pretty big hail stones!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Just as Sam has mentioned, another week gone by already. My computer is having issues now! Maybe it's too hot! We've had a very warm, humid day today and right now the temps have cooled off but the humidity is still very high. Sticky! As I've mentioned before I'm very fond of fiber and spinning and today I went to a wool show called Woolfest and bought 2 small fleeces so I should be busy for a while! It si so fun to go to those shows I just love them. Last year my husband and I went to the Maryland Sheep and Wool show. It was huge! eveything you could think of as far as fiber and knitting and weaving. 
Sam I'm sure going to save your recipe for almond power bars I have been looking for something like that. I'm glad Bently is doing well and I'm sure he gets cuter every day! 
I'm going to catch up with everyone as soon as I can. I hope everyone is having a god day. nittergma


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

As I am trying to catch up with the 25 pages, my body is begging for sleep and seems to winning the battle. Shirley, I pray for your community that things can get back to normal. I loved the picture of the Rockies. Glad to hear that Lucky is on the mend. Thanks Sam for hosting this wonderful party. Can't wait for the get together next month. To everyone, may your week be wonderful. I am excited to begin our Vacation Bible School on Monday. Current registration is at 351 children and that number will go up Sunday and Monday. Good thing we start working on this in January.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, I just came on and started on page 13. Made it to 25 so will have to go back and get the first 12 to see what I have missed.
Sending hugs your way Julie as you work through these decisions. Big change is always hard.
Sam, Bentley is adorable. But of course I am not telling you anything you don't know huh? Grand kids are the best!
So much crazy weather everywhere. Flooding scares me as much as fire does. 
Good thoughts going out to everyone. 
EJ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Isn't he lovely? Good to see both of you- wonderful shots of both of you. I bet you don't look as cute as Bentley when you are napping!
Do like seeing sunsets, something about the colourings of them is so appealing. Can't imagine putting them all together in a yarn and getting it to work but somehow God does it so well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


How terrible that he has got so bad- I guess 12 hours after you posted this you have had updates. Praying as I type.
Hows your knee- puts it in perspective doesn't it? BUt doesn't make it any easier for you to deal with it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The hail looks awful, it can do alot of damage. Glad the ribs turned out good and you got the cars in.
Thanks for the b-day wishes. Have had a nice day. 
Hope Lucky is feeling better.
Always think of the animals when these storms hit.
Some just don't do well with thunder and lightning. Our cat would hide and our poor Lab would shake and get so sick. Even if we sat and held him and talked to him.
Good night everyone!! Will check in tomorrow morning with my coffee.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gigi you and your family are in our prayers.



Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> No, there is no connection to the cortisone shot in the shoulder, this would have been given to him to get the inflammation and swelling down in the shoulder. Did he injure it or is it a recurring stress injury? If he is taking corticosteroid inhalers, this may have something to do with the hiccups. But the cortisone injection he had would have been specific to the injury and remain in that local area.
> 
> LOL, re the hiccups. They have to run their course on it but here is how you may assist him. (Please laugh and have fun at what you are about to read!)
> Get him comfy in his chair. Then sit down on his lap and with your thumb and fingers clamp down on his nose and hold it shut. Now kiss him better. lol, I am naughty, but think of the fun you would have............... Zoe


http://www.healthcaremagic.com/premiumquestions/Have-severe-hiccups-after-receiving-two-cortisone-shots-What-can-I-do/46097


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Dear Sam
Beautiful sunsets
Precious baby pictures
Bentley is beautiful, just perfect
Did you knit his hat?
Love the rocker
The picture of you and Bentley tells it all. The beginning of wonderful memories

Thanks for posting these anxiously awaited pictures.

Pontuf

go folks - sam[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Flockie
So great to see you!

We miss you!

Pontuf

uote=flockie]Sam, what an opening reflection! I lurk here quite a bit but don't post very often. When I do post I enjoy the hello's from everyone.

Flockie[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I know, I thought the same thing. LOL Looks like he might have a good sense of humor, too. Bet he was trying to make her feel comfortable as he got her to safety. God bless all of the rescue people up there and anywhere there is trouble. Are the fires still burning out west?


Yes...they still are, and some are more contained than others, but all the ones here are still burning. 

Happy birthday, Spider--I overlooked this first time around. I don't have my birthday posted, either. I'd rather it just come and go without a lot of hoopla.

I finished another pair of mitts but didn't get any of the ends woven in yet.  I'm going to start on something else now, and I'll get some pictures when I have a couple more.

Sugar free carrot case phase I is complete--waiting for it to cool to frost it (phase 2). Phase 3, of course, will be the eating, which won't happen until tomorrow. If it works, I'll post the recipe. If it doesn't, we shall never speak of this again. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://www.healthcaremagic.com/premiumquestions/Have-severe-hiccups-after-receiving-two-cortisone-shots-What-can-I-do/46097


Thanks...pretty much what he's tried. Of course try reaching a doc on the weekend, and I'm sure he won't take a pill for it, either. It does seem to be less frequent, thank goodness. Leave it to him to have a "rare side effect." Heh.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

End of my day, will be stoping now and getting some knitting done. Was a good day, so good night/ day all, until tomorrow. Praying all is better tomorrow than today. Lots of love to all. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Wow, ktp really fired off over last few days. Today is first day in about 3 that I have been able to dedicate any time to reading it. 

Last 2 days, went to Bingo with Mum Friday morning, then in the afternoon, went up to Woodford Show as niece's school had cattle entered. Not sure I like how that show runs the junior judging event for the kids. At the other shows, the younger age group judges separately from older age group and is awarded 1st, 2nd, 3rd and encouragment. Best junior does tend to come from elder group. Not so at Woodford, even though younger were registered separately, all were in one group and there was no encouragement for yonger. In fact, my impression was that the younger kids were wasting their time participating in the junior judging at this show. Brought niece home for the night and took her back up next morning. Not sure the beef stud cattle organisers were ready. Judging started on time, but went further and further behind from there. Junior handler was supposed to be at 9.30 but hadn't been held when I left at 10.30. Niece achieved an encouragement achievement for her efforts. Lessons learnt though, oilskins and gumboots necessary for this show, apparently it is normally quite wet every year. 

If anyone is wondering, this particular niece has disabilities and attends the Special Education Unit at her high school. The teacher who runs the cattle section is marvellous at matching the kids to animals at their level of capability. We enjoy encouraging this niece to go for it as she knows she has limits and is aware that she can't do as much as others. This school has allowed her to work at her pace, and while she is working at lower levels on some things, other things she is right there with the others in her age group. Thankfully, she has finally outgrown the desire to only watch Sponge Bob all the time and is beginning to like programs designed more for her age group. Mind you, this niece and her younger 2 sisters thought auntie's reaction to spongebob to be funny. 

Well. back to last week's ktp to finish the last 40 or so pages then back to this weeks ktp.

Healing energy to those who need it (can never remember who all needs it) hugs for those who need support for any reason.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Last nights hail storm, took out some peoples windshields, we have roof damage around the fireplace, not bad, but some, and it pummled the poor plants.
> 
> Now back to get caught up.


As so often nature can look so beautiful while being so destructive. Bushfires look so beautiful as they burn out of control (in photos and videos) but at the same time they are so devastating.
Hailstones are not quite in the same catagory- but they do look lovely and yet can cause so much damage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm off for a walk now, then will come back and see I can get hold og Julie to talk to her. And then I am going to knit- and not return to this demanding computer until later this evening!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam such wonderful thoughts of reflection!

Thank you for keeping us all together this past year.
So many new friendships
So many friendships have deepened
Many smiles
many tears
much laughter
great conversations
lots of great food
sharing ideas
giving support
shoulders to cry on, 
Encouraging ideas
Honesty
Faith in friendship

When we lost Dave this group could have fallen away

But, you, Sam, stepped up, took control and led us into a new and exciting Knitting Tea Party!

Thank you dear friend. We all know and treasure all the time and efforts you have extended this past year. It is because of your friendship, your caring, your healing thoughts and hugs, your sharing, your delicious recipes, your wonderful memories, sharing your family with us, extending your friendship to every corner of the world, remembering our spouses, our furry friends, our kids and our DGC, our Mothers and Fathers, remembering anniversaries and birthdays, special occasions, and so much more, because of all you do and the incredible person you are , because of these things we all have this wonderful incredible haven of friendship, a safe place to go, loving friends, happy memories.

We know all the hours and time that you devote to the KNP. We love you for it and we thank you for keeping us all together, helping us to play nice, keeping us focused on the importance of friendships and being there for each other during good and difficult times.

One year ago this could have been a memory, but you have kept it a reality.

Thank you , you wonderful dear dear friend. We all love you, your friendship, your soul, your spirit, and so much more

Pontuf

June 29, 2012 that you started the new Knitting Tea Party, taking over for Fireball Dave who had to leave us. You have done an amazingly remarkable job being the host of the KTP. The KTP has grown in number and in closeness to one another. I agree, we have seen so much happen in this past year, things that made us stronger, things that made us appreciate life and living more. Cheers to everyone who makes up the Knitting Tea Party! may we have another year of greatness as a family! Zoe [/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here - I love it - it is out of the way - quiet - economical - I think it is the best ever.

even in the coldest ohio weather we have had in the last six years I have been warm. I originally wanted a pellet stove but Heidi talked me into a propane ductless heater - what we didn't realize was the it sucked out the oxygen since there was no outside air intake. one night I barely made it to the door gasping. it was the last I used it.

this mr. slim also filters the air - has a setting to just remove moisture which at the same time cools the air - it has an a/c setting besides the heat setting. it is run with a remote which I keep in a kitchen cupboard so I don't lose it. have him check into it - there are a lot of possibilities with it. we also got a tax write off with it.

sam

and then I forgot -

http://www.mitsubishicomfort.com/en/consumer/product-solutions/product-showcase



kehinkle said:


> What is a Mr. Slim? My son has baseboard heat that needs to be updated. Is this a heating thing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

learning how to spin is top of my bucket list - next to sock knitting and crocheting. lol

sam



nittergma said:


> Just as Sam has mentioned, another week gone by already. My computer is having issues now! Maybe it's too hot! We've had a very warm, humid day today and right now the temps have cooled off but the humidity is still very high. Sticky! As I've mentioned before I'm very fond of fiber and spinning and today I went to a wool show called Woolfest and bought 2 small fleeces so I should be busy for a while! It si so fun to go to those shows I just love them. Last year my husband and I went to the Maryland Sheep and Wool show. It was huge! eveything you could think of as far as fiber and knitting and weaving.
> Sam I'm sure going to save your recipe for almond power bars I have been looking for something like that. I'm glad Bently is doing well and I'm sure he gets cuter every day!
> I'm going to catch up with everyone as soon as I can. I hope everyone is having a god day. nittergma


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Julie, I'm sorry that it looks as if you will have to give up your beloved dogs and move to be with Fale, Is there any way that they could go with you or are there quarantine laws that prevent it? Will pray for the best outcome possible.

Sam, DD#2 called a while ago - both my GD's softball team and the 2 GS's baseball team were undefeated this season! My GD hit her first home run in the last game this afternoon! So many games were rained out earlier this spring that they finished the games after school was over for the summer.Not sure about any tournaments yet - the boys may have one, but I think Abby is done. I'll have to ask her if she is going to play on the middle school team next year.

I think I'm all caught up, so I'm going to go to bed. I seem to be getting the hang of this baby blanket -actually did 5 row without frogging! I may get this thing done before the kid is 3 years old. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - you have to tell us when your birthday is - we have ours listed - and if I can show you mine you can show me yours - that didn't quite come out the way I intended.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes...they still are, and some are more contained than others, but all the ones here are still burning.
> 
> Happy birthday, Spider--I overlooked this first time around. I don't have my birthday posted, either. I'd rather it just come and go without a lot of hoopla.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for the lovely words pontuf - I am really blushing now - really though - I am touched by your words as well as the words that have been written by others. this past year has been a blast - I am having so much fun and hope all of you are too. things can only get better in the coming year.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam such wonderful thoughts of reflection!
> 
> Thank you for keeping us all together this past year.
> So many new friendships
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for the grandchildren - do you get to go to any of their games. great fun.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, I'm sorry that it looks as if you will have to give up your beloved dogs and move to be with Fale, Is there any way that they could go with you or are there quarantine laws that prevent it? Will pray for the best outcome possible.
> 
> Sam, DD#2 called a while ago - both my GD's softball team and the 2 GS's baseball team were undefeated this season! My GD hit her first home run in the last game this afternoon! So many games were rained out earlier this spring that they finished the games after school was over for the summer.Not sure about any tournaments yet - the boys may have one, but I think Abby is done. I'll have to ask her if she is going to play on the middle school team next year.
> 
> I think I'm all caught up, so I'm going to go to bed. I seem to be getting the hang of this baby blanket -actually did 5 row without frogging! I may get this thing done before the kid is 3 years old. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will see you all tomorrow - I just finished my bowl of sliced raw turnip - think I will knit a bit and then go to bed. see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL. LOL. LOL



thewren said:


> yes - you have to tell us when your birthday is - we have ours listed - and if I can show you mine you can show me yours - that didn't quite come out the way I intended.
> 
> sam


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

I am winding down tonight, my nephew Keagan is spending the nite with us. his little bro. kolby was having a buddy spend the night and he didn't want any part of them. sooo, off to aunt lala he came. he is in the back bedroom I can hear him laughing at something he is watching. 
sam, those are good pic's of you and bently, he is a pretty baby. 
Jules I worry about you being really happy with this decision, I know your the one who has to make the decision, just please really give it all thought, what happens to you if fale isn't around, will you be happy there? just want you to look at the big picture. I know you have missed fale, I have you in my thoughts and prayers, your a dear lady.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Oh Sam! What great pictures! I'm playing "catch up" on my IPad and hate to try and type on it - but I have to tell you that is one cute kiddo! And I think the picture of Bentley and Grandpa is wall worthy! Thanks for sharing- luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Prayers GiGi - luv-AZ


Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are in our thoughts J - be strong - and we are here if you need us. Luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back! Knit a little - KTP a little- luv - AZ


aljellie said:


> Well apparently I'm not reformed. I had to read each and every message. Healing thoughts and love to all who need them.
> 
> Sam, not only is Bentley adorable, but as one who has been away from the TP for a while, I can see how it has changed since you took it over a year ago. It truly does feel like a loving caring family, a place one can turn for friendship and sustenance. What a lovely thing that is. You can blush all you want, but it's clear from reading all the posts that you have set the tone.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought the same thing Kate!


KateB said:


> She doesn't look too impressed - and he's real eye candy!! :lol: (Not meaning to make light of the terrible situation.  )


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Spider said:


> Such good news about your dad. I need to catch up on all also.
> 
> thanks Spider special extra prayers for Tuesday and a Happy birthday to you my dear. Luv- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna!


Sorlenna said:


> Yeah, AZ! Awesome news!
> 
> Spider, I am holding you in my thoughts and hope that very soon this situation will be resolved for you and DH. I know how tough it can be--hang in there!
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm going to say good night as well. I want to do some knitting and try to get to bed at a more reasonable hour!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love u!


Marianne818 said:


> Whew.. I was hoping and praying that your Dad was okay!! Awesome report on him, doing the happy dance :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Okay, not in real time.. leg is too sore to dance.. ROFL..
> Keeping you and yours always close in thoughts and prayers


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like he had a lovely life - and how wonderful for you to have him for so long. You're in my thoughts - luv-AZ


TNS said:


> Back home now and just catching up. Thank you Marianne and Sorlena for your kind comments and wishes. Uncle was 90, but I don't think any of us could imagine life without him. We will all have lots of good memories to keep, though.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

One step at a time - making it through surgery is the first step. You sound like me with the comfort food... Knit instead! Luv- AZ


Bobglory said:


> My BIL survived the surgery. This was a huge setback and he has a very rough road ahead. We are going to need all the prayers we can get.
> 
> I need to find a better way of dealing with stress. I started out to have a small bowl of warm chocolate pudding ......
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are in my heart Julie -


Lurker 2 said:


> At times it feels I have to look for the least bad of several bad options- I really am going into unknowns- whatever happens it won't be instantaneous. I have a lot of packing up and sorting out to do. Sadly it seems the only thing I can logically do is re-home the dogs- this is bringing me to tears- which Fale is refusing to understand- not a lot I can do.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh you did good Pontuf! This made me cry! Luv-AZ



Pontuf said:


> Sam such wonderful thoughts of reflection!
> 
> Thank you for keeping us all together this past year.
> So many new friendships
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is getting late and I will say goodnight to all -I hope tomorrow brings good things to you- luv-AZ


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

June, condolences on the loss of Janets sister, and prayers for Janet to recover completely and quickly. 

TNS, condolences on the loss of your Uncle, sounds like you all gave him a proper send off that he would have enjoyed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, I couldn't put it any better than Marianne, please give yourself time to decide on things after you get home, we will all be thinking of you & you will be in many prayers for a happy future.
> 
> Tessa


The decision has been lurking in the background for about 5 months, I just have not wanted to confront it- my little house will be a big wrench too, but it was becoming rather a lot of work to try and keep it up on my own- it makes a difference when there is no one about to help with cutting the grass. The basic thing is that I really don't want to spend the remaining years apart from Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also totally agree. You never know if Fale will also change once back helping you "take care of things" so be open to prayer and more prayer. You know we all love and pray for the best for you.


I will start some preliminary phone calls tomorrow to find out where I stand- I know roughly what things are for NZ citizens, but not too sure for UK citizens- I don't expect things will resolve terribly quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Sam, those are great pictures, Bentley sure is a cutie, what an armful. 

Grandmapaula, positive energies going out in hopes your SIL gets the job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, so glad to see you on. I am sure they are amongst the hardest decisions you could have to make, unfortunatley there is no advice or help that we can give other than holding you in our hugs, and hopes and prayers for a better or rather happier tomorrow and that things follow the path that is best for both you and Fale. We love you and want you to be happy. 
Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Finally got some energy and worked both heels and have them back on the two circs.
> 
> Julie, I am so sorry that things are working out with you having to give up your furbabies. But, I know how lonely you must have been away from Fale. We will continue to pray for you and Fale. You can only hope that the decisions made are the right ones at the time. Toes and fingers crossed always for you.


I will get on to Ringo's breeder- she may have someone she knows of who is looking for a corgi-I felt unable to make the decision to move 'sight unseen' but now I have seen around a bit I am sure we will be able to work things out- just I have lived in NZ for 57 years- and never really thought much more than possibly visiting Aussie. thanks for the fingers and toes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think as it's roughly midnight here, I'm going to head to bed, just trying to finish up the second sleeve on a baby dress and then I want to do a hat to go with it, but I think that that will just have to wait until tomorrow. I did get a pattern worked out though to sew myself a cover for my 7 inch tablet, and got the first prototype put together and in use today, needs a few adjustments but it does do the job. 
Well goodnight everyone, love and hugs and prayers and positive thoughts to all.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I just came on and started on page 13. Made it to 25 so will have to go back and get the first 12 to see what I have missed.
> Sending hugs your way Julie as you work through these decisions. Big change is always hard.
> Sam, Bentley is adorable. But of course I am not telling you anything you don't know huh? Grand kids are the best!
> So much crazy weather everywhere. Flooding scares me as much as fire does.
> ...


Thanks EJ.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


Welcome to the party, make yourself comfortable and there is a cup of your choice in the pot on Sams table, both tea and coffee, there's always room for one more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are no corner chairs chickkie - you sit right up to the table while I pour you a cup of tea - we are so glad to stopped in to share a cuppa. we love new people - it always adds to our enjoyment - so come in -- sit a spell - tell us what you are knitting - maybe show a picture or two - just make yourself at home.

sam



chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, I'm sorry that it looks as if you will have to give up your beloved dogs and move to be with Fale, Is there any way that they could go with you or are there quarantine laws that prevent it? Will pray for the best outcome possible.
> 
> Sam, DD#2 called a while ago - both my GD's softball team and the 2 GS's baseball team were undefeated this season! My GD hit her first home run in the last game this afternoon! So many games were rained out earlier this spring that they finished the games after school was over for the summer.Not sure about any tournaments yet - the boys may have one, but I think Abby is done. I'll have to ask her if she is going to play on the middle school team next year.
> 
> I think I'm all caught up, so I'm going to go to bed. I seem to be getting the hang of this baby blanket -actually did 5 row without frogging! I may get this thing done before the kid is 3 years old. Love and prayers, Paula


It is more to do with Rufus size- he is a big old fellow although not stout- weighs about 33kg. Ringo unfortunately is not good with other dogs, except has learned to like Rufus. it is a disadvantage of renting, over house ownership- plus I have the problem of Fale so seriously not tolerating Ringo's shedding of his coat. Quarantine is actually not a problem- cost is. Tomorrow should prove interesting.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> I am winding down tonight, my nephew Keagan is spending the nite with us. his little bro. kolby was having a buddy spend the night and he didn't want any part of them. sooo, off to aunt lala he came. he is in the back bedroom I can hear him laughing at something he is watching.
> sam, those are good pic's of you and bently, he is a pretty baby.
> Jules I worry about you being really happy with this decision, I know your the one who has to make the decision, just please really give it all thought, what happens to you if fale isn't around, will you be happy there? just want you to look at the big picture. I know you have missed fale, I have you in my thoughts and prayers, your a dear lady.


I am assuming that if Fale 'goes' first I may re-locate back to NZ- hopefully something would work out then with Bronwen. One thing that is bothering me is the size of Sydney- it is very spread out and many places demand owning a vehicle. However it is a matter of keeping a positive attitude. We were at a very noisy church service this morning- not the style I prefer- but Fale was in his element- and it was good to see him happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are in our thoughts J - be strong - and we are here if you need us. Luv-AZ


Thanks AZ, it is a really good aspect of the internet- it does not matter with many things where you connect from! I appreciate having you all there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are in my heart Julie -


Thanks again, AZ!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, so glad to see you on. I am sure they are amongst the hardest decisions you could have to make, unfortunatley there is no advice or help that we can give other than holding you in our hugs, and hopes and prayers for a better or rather happier tomorrow and that things follow the path that is best for both you and Fale. We love you and want you to be happy.
> Hugs.


That is one thing at least when you moved to Wyoming, you were able to travel over land, and the animals were all able to re-locate- thank goodness I don't have a cat to worry about- or Rabbits and guinea pigs as I have had in the past. Finances are a big unknown, but hopefully the phonecalls I will make tomorrow- will start to make my options clearer.

I really got caught out thinking Sydney would be warmer- wish I had brought some wool- I have lived in my jacket since getting here. Have not had a chance to pick up any knitting supplies- but already have more commissions- Lupe loves Kaye/Poledra's cable shrug.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


Welcome to the knitting tea party,no need to sit in a corner pull up a chair and join in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is one thing at least when you moved to Wyoming, you were able to travel over land, and the animals were all able to re-locate- thank goodness I don't have a cat to worry about- or Rabbits and guinea pigs as I have had in the past. Finances are a big unknown, but hopefully the phonecalls I will make tomorrow- will start to make my options clearer.
> 
> I really got caught out thinking Sydney would be warmer- wish I had brought some wool- I have lived in my jacket since getting here. Have not had a chance to pick up any knitting supplies- but already have more commissions- Lupe loves Kaye/Poledra's cable shrug.


I hope you can get the finances worked out quickly, it will be one less worry for you. 
It has been warmer here than I had thought it would be. Until yesterday the the sweaters came out. I hope you can get some knitting supplies soon.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.

I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out! 

Did I mention that I had taken my Ambien about 15 minutes earlier? He is trying to tell me that he saw smoke pouring out of the house next door, he called the fire department and we need to get out NOW! 

I grabbed my crutches (both of them June, honest) and made my way out of the house, down the porch steps and halfway down the block. I wanted to just sit on the porch. Smokey the bear had other ideas lol, so off down the block I go. 

By this time flames are shooting out of the upstairs of the house next door and the trees have caught fire and every engine from our town and two others has come to the party. Once they got it under control and thoroughly wet down, we were allowed back into our house.

There are easier things than crutches on soft ground, in the dark, and then trying to navigate an obstacle course of fire hoses strewn across my front walk and porch. Now the fun begins....

Two big, strong, slightly smokey smelling, adorable young firemen came rushing over to help. They half carried me up the steps and safely saw me into the house.

Oh I forgot to mention, that since I had been in bed, I was in my nightie lol.

Since I am going to be using these crutches for a bit, I'm wondering, do I get to keep the firemen?

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope you can get the finances worked out quickly, it will be one less worry for you.
> It has been warmer here than I had thought it would be. Until yesterday the the sweaters came out. I hope you can get some knitting supplies soon.


Thanks Caren- I suspect the knitting will happen when I get home again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


Life seems seldom to be dull!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hardest thing is going to be saying goodbye to the dogs- unfortunately little Ringo is not certain enough of temperament to bring over- he would be too much of a liability- despite being good with people- Fale is not good with dog hair- and Corgis do shed a lot. But it has been very lonely without Fale, this last six months.


Dear Julie, it will be hard on you whatever you do. Please be gentle on yourself. We are all here for you to lean on when needed, and everyone is sending prayers and positive vibes for the best outcome and your future happiness. Can you re home Ringo with someone so you can at least hear how he is?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday, Spider!!!


And Happy Birthday from me too. May you have (had?) a wonderful day and look forward to a good year ahead.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Last nights hail storm, took out some peoples windshields, we have roof damage around the fireplace, not bad, but some, and it pummled the poor plants.
> 
> Now back to get caught up.


Big enough hailstones to cause bruises! And isn't this midsummer s day???


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Just as Sam has mentioned, another week gone by already. My computer is having issues now! Maybe it's too hot! We've had a very warm, humid day today and right now the temps have cooled off but the humidity is still very high. Sticky! As I've mentioned before I'm very fond of fiber and spinning and today I went to a wool show called Woolfest and bought 2 small fleeces so I should be busy for a while! It si so fun to go to those shows I just love them. Last year my husband and I went to the Maryland Sheep and Wool show. It was huge! eveything you could think of as far as fiber and knitting
> Sam I'm sure going to save your recipe for almond power bars I have been looking for something like that. I'm glad Bently is doing well and I'm sure he gets cuter every day!
> I'm going to catch up with everyone as soon as I can. I hope everyone is having a god day. nittergma[/quote
> 
> The reputation of those shows extends to Ireland, nittergma. We have nothing like them here but I get fibres from the Estes Park wool market every year as friends who live in Boulder shop for me and send me unusual fibres. I love getting my annual packet. Enjoy the fleeces. Plenty of carding to keep you occupied.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> It sounds like he had a lovely life - and how wonderful for you to have him for so long. You're in my thoughts - luv-AZ


Thanks, he was very special, and an inspiring example of how to live.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> June, condolences on the loss of Janets sister, and prayers for Janet to recover completely and quickly.
> 
> TNS, condolences on the loss of your Uncle, sounds like you all gave him a proper send off that he would have enjoyed.


May I add my condolences, June.
My uncle had suggested the use of his lorry, and the accordion player at his funeral, so I think he must have been pleased with how it went! Latterly he regarded every day as a gift, and therefore lived it well. I only hope I could do the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dear Julie, it will be hard on you whatever you do. Please be gentle on yourself. We are all here for you to lean on when needed, and everyone is sending prayers and positive vibes for the best outcome and your future happiness. Can you re home Ringo with someone so you can at least hear how he is?


I would hope at the very least to be able to keep some sort of contact- He has been a large part of my support system in the 19 months I have had him- with me he is so loving and protective- at night he usually snuggles up at my back or feet. It looks at the moment as if I am going to have to save up $3000 for the visa- not sure if I have found the right website- I am old fashioned in many ways- trust the phone more! Thanks for all positive vibes!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


Well, what an eventful life you lead! Glad you were all safe and could return to your home, but I suspect the firemen may have only been on temporary loan.
:thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren- I suspect the knitting will happen when I get home again!


I have not done much knitting since we have been here. I have picked up a couple balls of yarn though, just in case.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


What fabulous photos. Oh Sam he is adorable. Gorgeous baby and i do like your rocking chair. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh Julie, really sorry that things are not working out too well and as you hoped. We are all here for you. I am praying that whatever you decide it gives both of you happiness and comfort knowing you did your best for each other. ((((((((((((Julie)))))))))))))



Lurker 2 said:


> It has been really great to have time with Fale- even though his memory does not get better- Have not managed to do what I hoped- but decisions have needed to be made. I go home in just over a couple of days time.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning Sisters & Brothers
I have slept the day away, since I could not sleep the night before. I have read all the posts and everyone is listed in my book for each need
Spider (Happy Birthday) & Julie, you two have really been in my heart. This past six mos. As I have driven to Angies I have listened to some wonderful CDs and I am sending excerts from two of the many songs that touched my heart:
Youve done well at hiding the pain in your life
Youve hidden the sorrow that haunts you each night
But if there is something that you need to share
I want you to know someone cares
You dont have to bear your burdens alone
Youve got a friend. Youe not on your own
Just take my hand . Well find help at the throne
You dont have to bear your burdens alone
At times life seems unfair
And its so hard to stand
You reach out to someone just to hold to your hand
Remember the words of our savior are true
His promise, I will never leave you
Life can be so fragile, life can be unkind
Sometimes it seems theres no good at all
Theres a secret inside that only you can find
Where youll feel the breathe of heaven when the Angels call
Where angels are there is no fear, and when we cry they always hear
Their healing wings mend wounds and scars.
Were not so far from where angels are
Theres a light thats shining in the darkest night
Like a thread of hope, its weaving through despair
And their love illuminates the sky, and hopes and dreams take flight
When you feel the brush of Angel Wings, you will know youre there
Angels come to where you are so you are not alone
Where angels are there is no fear, and when we fly, they always cheer
Their healing wings mend wounds and scars. Were not so far from where angels are
I hope I have not offended anyone by sending these words. No matter what anyones beliefs are, the words take on a special meaning. They have been so dear to me and I know Spider and Julie are hurting and in a state of uncertainty right now. I just want these special ladies to know they are loved. There are many hands around our table for them to hold onto and they are never alone. When Marianne and I say we are wrapping you in Angel Wings, this is the reason why. I have so much love in my heart for each and every one of you and I truly do care about what it going on in your lives.
To give you an update.I do need some bubble wrap. I went to my Angies Thursday and proceeded to go around the back of her house and through the screened in pool area to her back door as my dear SIL forgot and put the garage door down and I could not get in. I somehow tripped and fell on brick.on the same knee and arm I hit on the wood floor! That is not the worst part! I was lying there sobbing (I had forgotten my cell phone, so couldnt call Angie) and praying God would help me get up. Here I am in all my glory at 5 1 ½ in a big ole size 16 and her FIL gently said, Betty? I grabbed hold of table next to me and pulled big moma up as quick as I could then! Angie had heard noise and called her MIL next door to send him to see who was in the back!
AnywhooI am just sore. Saw my Dr Fri and he gave me a steroid shot for the shoulder. I told him of all the fatigue, weight gain, etc I had had since he had been out and that I had asked for my thyroid to be checked and found it has quite working and that I had told nurse practitioner the dosage of Synthroid was not enough. He agreed and was concerned that all my blood levels were off so badly.I am not.I am sure the stress has factored in. He has made changes to lot of meds and am to see him back in two weeks.
I do have some good news. I can see some improvements in Angie. Her spirits have been much better and she is able to pull that right leg up to her chest lying down. It is still numb and she cannot move it to the side. They took her heavy cast off and replaced it with a boot, so she is able to take it off in bed. They still do not want her walking on it. She is trying so hard to do most of the work when we go to the ladies room.she worries about me! The new little kittens have been a perfect addition as they have taken everyones minds off this situation and have truly brightened our days. 
I will send notes to you all laterI am going to be band from KTP for taking up too much space so will send you all ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) I Love You All.Betty


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 20 pages of last week and 18 of this week to catch up on - I hope that happens sooner than later!!! I wanted to say Thank You to all for your positive energy - prayers and good wishes for my Dad - His pet scan results came back very good and he doesn't need to see the dr for 3 months!! Also thanks for the interest in Rocky the Raven- we are sure that he is with his family or buddies - otherwise he would have come back here by now - but as Pontuf suggested - we'll keep the light on for him!! I have just been real busy the last couple of weeks and I don't want anyone to think that you haven't been in my thoughts - hope all is well with everyone - I will work on getting up to speed! luv-AZ


Great news about your dad!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks Gwen and do have a request, he has an interview coming this Tuesday. Thanks all for your prayers and concern. This had gone on now for a long time he seems to us. Last year at this time was the start and we though that by this time this year we would be back to normal.
> Need to catch up on what has been posted here today. Been sewing and doing laundry. Been cutting up lots of fabric I to rectangles so then I can just sit and sew strips.
> We missed the storms last night and have power and the seven inches of rain are starting to sink in. But Minneapolis got hit hard last night, friends and son and his wife have been without power since eight last night and have been told they probably won't have back on until Tuesday or Wed. But they say there are more storms coming into night. We went from winter blizzards to rain and winds. Oh well can complain about the weather but can't do much about it.
> Going to go make a simple cheesecake for my B-day dinner. Has been a quiet day. Only wish is for my husband to get a job. Hugs and prayers to all.


Goodluck for you DHs interview! Did i miss something, is it your birthday? If so Happy Birthday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> My BIL survived the surgery. This was a huge setback and he has a very rough road ahead. We are going to need all the prayers we can get.
> 
> I need to find a better way of dealing with stress. I started out to have a small bowl of warm chocolate pudding ......
> 
> ...


Good news about BIL , love your sense of humour about the pudding etc. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZOE ! ! !


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hardest thing is going to be saying goodbye to the dogs- unfortunately little Ringo is not certain enough of temperament to bring over- he would be too much of a liability- despite being good with people- Fale is not good with dog hair- and Corgis do shed a lot. But it has been very lonely without Fale, this last six months.


Thinking of you Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will get on to Ringo's breeder- she may have someone she knows of who is looking for a corgi-I felt unable to make the decision to move 'sight unseen' but now I have seen around a bit I am sure we will be able to work things out- just I have lived in NZ for 57 years- and never really thought much more than possibly visiting Aussie. thanks for the fingers and toes!


Sometimes i think there are NZers here than in NZ! And lots of us born in the UK as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


Of course you can join us for a cuppa whenever you are able. We don't bite (well only our food).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting inlets of sights and walking. Walked all around by the Water today. Stopped at the Anchor Bar for drinks. It rained while we were sitting there, wasn't too bad until the wind started. I am downloading some pictures to post.


I know that area well. My son worked at the Globe and now at the National Theatre. Which is just up the road from your photos! Seemed strange seeing it on here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


Sounds like the photo of the fireman that Shirly posted. There have to be some advantages in what you are going through.
But did you really need yet more excitement in your life right now?
How are the neighbours and their house?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


Good heavens!! You really do deserve a quiet uneventful day!! What a story... yeah i think you should get to keep the firemen for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Zoe- have a lovely day. Anything planned? Or do you have to make your own cheesecake too?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> May I add my condolences, June.
> My uncle had suggested the use of his lorry, and the accordion player at his funeral, so I think he must have been pleased with how it went! Latterly he regarded every day as a gift, and therefore lived it well. I only hope I could do the same.


My condolonces to you. It sounds like your uncle was a wonderful man who had a good life.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I think that firemen are only ever on loan!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At times it feels I have to look for the least bad of several bad options- I really am going into unknowns- whatever happens it won't be instantaneous. I have a lot of packing up and sorting out to do. Sadly it seems the only thing I can logically do is re-home the dogs- this is bringing me to tears- which Fale is refusing to understand- not a lot I can do.


So hard for you just now, Julie. Wishing you the strength and wisdom to make and carry out all the decisions you need to. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Sisters & Brothers
> I have slept the day away, since I could not sleep the night before. I have read all the posts and everyone is listed in my book for each need
> Spider (Happy Birthday) & Julie, you two have really been in my heart. This past six mos. As I have driven to Angies I have listened to some wonderful CDs and I am sending excerts from two of the many songs that touched my heart:
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Zoe, a Very Happy Birthday to you! Have a lovely day, and may the fun continue all year! Big birthday hug.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks Gwen and do have a request, he has an interview coming this Tuesday. Thanks all for your prayers and concern. This had gone on now for a long time he seems to us. Last year at this time was the start and we though that by this time this year we would be back to normal.
> Need to catch up on what has been posted here today. Been sewing and doing laundry. Been cutting up lots of fabric I to rectangles so then I can just sit and sew strips.
> We missed the storms last night and have power and the seven inches of rain are starting to sink in. But Minneapolis got hit hard last night, friends and son and his wife have been without power since eight last night and have been told they probably won't have back on until Tuesday or Wed. But they say there are more storms coming into night. We went from winter blizzards to rain and winds. Oh well can complain about the weather but can't do much about it.
> Going to go make a simple cheesecake for my B-day dinner. Has been a quiet day. Only wish is for my husband to get a job. Hugs and prayers to all.


Happy Birthday!! And my birthday wish for you is for hubby to find that dream job!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will start some preliminary phone calls tomorrow to find out where I stand- I know roughly what things are for NZ citizens, but not too sure for UK citizens- I don't expect things will resolve terribly quickly.


Do what you must, only you can make the choices for your life, but know that your KTP FAMILY WILL always, (as Sam say, " we got your back"). Blessing following you in all things.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been really great to have time with Fale- even though his memory does not get better- Have not managed to do what I hoped- but decisions have needed to be made. I go home in just over a couple of days time.


I know you've loved having time with FAle. But if I understood from your past notes, his memory probably won't improve. I do hope the decisions were what you hoped for or at least will cause you the least heartbreak. I was wondering when you were going back to NZ. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


What an experience, Gigi! Fingers crossed you get to keep the firemen! :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> My BIL survived the surgery. This was a huge setback and he has a very rough road ahead. We are going to need all the prayers we can get.
> 
> I need to find a better way of dealing with stress. I started out to have a small bowl of warm chocolate pudding ......
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear the BIL survived the surgery...will keep him in prayers for a quick recovery. I understand how hard it is to carry anything when you're on two crutches...don't know of ANYONE with a third hand!! LOL!
Please do be careful.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At times it feels I have to look for the least bad of several bad options- I really am going into unknowns- whatever happens it won't be instantaneous. I have a lot of packing up and sorting out to do. Sadly it seems the only thing I can logically do is re-home the dogs- this is bringing me to tears- which Fale is refusing to understand- not a lot I can do.


I am so sorry that you will no longer have your precious fur-babies. I hope you will find a wonderful home for them. From what you've said, none of his family understand the love we have for our pets.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, Spider!

Happy birthday Zoe!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, I couldn't put it any better than Marianne, please give yourself time to decide on things after you get home, we will all be thinking of you & you will be in many prayers for a happy future.
> 
> Tessa


My prayers are with you, Julie. I pray you haven't been pressured into doing something you will regret later.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi June! I did a search for wooden yarn bowls and in the list of sites that came up was a post on KP! This is the link...don't know if it is the one you are looking for but it might be a start
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-84291-1.html


Thanks...I've bookmarked the page so I can go back to it.
And, thank you to everyone who was kind enough to answer my question.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ooops, just saw your post, after I sent one, Sandy - lol...I should read ahead to the end before I post


But the more information, the better! Thank you again.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Last nights hail storm, took out some peoples windshields, we have roof damage around the fireplace, not bad, but some, and it pummled the poor plants.
> 
> Now back to get caught up.


WOW! We've sure had extreme weather all over the world this year!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I know, I thought the same thing. LOL Looks like he might have a good sense of humor, too. Bet he was trying to make her feel comfortable as he got her to safety. God bless all of the rescue people up there and anywhere there is trouble. Are the fires still burning out west?


Saw on the news this morning that a tourist town in Colorado, South Fork, was in danger so, yes, the fires are still raging. And poor Calgary, the pictures of that area are so sad!
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


Sorry about the fire, but sounds like you had quite a time of it. LOL LOL 
:roll: it's something about a fireman, :shock: .


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Sisters & Brothers
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Flockie, so good to see you, glad you are enjoying your job, it does cut into the baking and knitting time though doesn't it.
> 
> Shirley, so glad you and yours are safe, was worried. Great pictures though. I know when it flooded in San Antonio in 1998, it was very unreal to watch the water literally rise up over railroad tracks that are at least a couple stories over the main road, to see huge dumpsters floating down the streets, and just the general damage, chaos, and terror it creates. I never would have believed it could happen that fast if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes.
> 
> ...


I was with my daughter in Texas City the summer ( can NOT remember what year!) the tropical storm hit Houston...was it Allison?) CRAFT lives with me, obviously. It was terrible. Tractor trailer trucks were floating down the street. Thank goodness, it didn't hit us that hard even though we were fairly close. But my daughter's house and yard is fairly high compared to other areas in the subdivision. Well, as high as anything is in the flatlands of East Texas!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Zoe, my you day be filled with joy, love, peace, strength, comfort, and most of all FOOD!!!!
Enjoy your day much love and big hugs just for you!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day.
> Did I mention that I had taken my Ambien about 15 minutes earlier? He is trying to tell me that he saw smoke pouring out of the house next door, he called the fire department and we need to get out NOW!
> 
> I grabbed my crutches (both of them June, honest) and made my way out of the house, down the porch steps and halfway down the block. I wanted to just sit on the porch. Smokey the bear had other ideas lol, so off down the block I go.
> ...


Gigi, of course you get to keep the firemen! Here are some that are keepers and two you can eat! hahaha, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Zoe- have a lovely day. Anything planned? Or do you have to make your own cheesecake too?


Thanks for the happy birthdays folks. I am going to go over to my parents' place for a bit today. Mom is making me a spice cake. I may stop by the grocery store and pick up some ingredients for the cr. cheese balls. I need some shredded coconut!
Lucky is doing much better. She ate all her supper yesterday and was hungry. She even asked to go outside and it was pouring rain! Seems like she is on the mend and I am thankful for that.
Zoe


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

All caught up on last week's ktp and starting on this one. today was a nice relaxing day with dinner and a little fun at the local sports club. Should be fully caught up by Tuesday, then will catchup on digests. Next weekend is a single day show so shouldn't be needed to play driver. :thumbup: 

Also managed to finish ugly square for blanket. (Call it ugly because it is made double knit from scraps that has been pulled out and wound up) Still looks pretty. Haven't decided what next square for this blanket will be yet. When finished it will be given to Knitting for Brisbane's Needy to go to someone in need.

 Upsetting news here, hoping I do not need to go to hospital in near future, as Queensland hospitals are having problems with Legionaires in their water systems, they have the hot water at 43 degrees to prevent scalds which is not hot enough to kill the bacteria which causes things like Legionaires.

Other big news was the unfortunate death in Afghanistan of another Australian soldier. this is no. 40 for us with two other Aussies injured in the incident. 

I also have had brief glimpses of the news about Calgary and surrounding country. Please stay safe Shirley and family.

Healing energy to those needing it, Lifting energy to those who are down and scared about what is happening around them. For the accdident prone, hugs for the boo boos and please take a little more care. For the furbabies, please give a big hug and belly rub.

I was so happy to hear that improvements over the last couple of weeks on some of our beloved family members and friends. :thumbup: 

Now going to bed, nighty night


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> June, condolences on the loss of Janets sister, and prayers for Janet to recover completely and quickly.
> 
> TNS, condolences on the loss of your Uncle, sounds like you all gave him a proper send off that he would have enjoyed.


Thank you, Kaye. Just praying the outcome of Janet's surgery will be a good one. I was thinking a few days ago, that I'm one of the older ones of the many cousins in my mother's family...guess I'm well on the way to being the 'matriarch'...and, my goodness, I'll sure have to get used to that idea!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will start some preliminary phone calls tomorrow to find out where I stand- I know roughly what things are for NZ citizens, but not too sure for UK citizens- I don't expect things will resolve terribly quickly.


Julie, I pray things work out to your satisfaction.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm catching up and I see you have alot of big decisions ahead of you. My prayers are with you.


Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Patches!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


Oh, we will NOT let you sit in the corner....we want you right at the table with the rest of us sisters and our bro and host, Sam. Your choice of beverage will always be available and a good chair. Come and share your joys, your pain, your crafts and your life.
Be assured you'll always be welcome.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there Chickkie, I sort of wondered when you were going to get around to joining the Knitting Tea Party! hahaah, you are so busy with your traveling and knitting and all that stuff, you need a tea break! Do give us a recipe to go with the hot tea or iced tea! hello to your DH! Zoe


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, beautiful pictures of sun sets! Bentley is adorable! He looks so peaceful is he a good baby? The picture of you holding him is priceless! Very handsome I'd say especially with the wonderful shirt! I'm sure you will enjoy many happy times with him! I know you'll keep us posted on his progress! So happy for you and your family, and that you share some of your life with us!


thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gigi, of course you get to keep the firemen! Here are some that are keepers and two you can eat! hahaha, Zoe


 :shock: WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


WOW! Gigi, your life is definitely not dull. I was thinking that your son had probably been mistaken about the smoke...but good that he saw it when he did.
Don't know how your hubby feels about those firemen, but I can't blame you for wanting to keep them. AFter all , you need some consolation for fighting with those crutches...and aren't you glad you didn't try to negotiate that obstacle course with only one crutch...proud of you for using both!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> May I add my condolences, June.
> My uncle had suggested the use of his lorry, and the accordion player at his funeral, so I think he must have been pleased with how it went! Latterly he regarded every day as a gift, and therefore lived it well. I only hope I could do the same.


Thanks!! Your uncle sounds like a wonderful man! I had a couple of uncles that I felt the same way about...it was really hard to lose them. But they both lived a long life...not as long as your uncle but close!!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> My BIL survived the surgery. This was a huge setback and he has a very rough road ahead. We are going to need all the prayers we can get.
> 
> I need to find a better way of dealing with stress. I started out to have a small bowl of warm chocolate pudding ......
> 
> ...


ROFL... this is totally comfort time.. I turn to salty items, chips, crackers.. and grapes, I totally crave grapes, goes back to my childhood, my dad and I would sit and have grapes while we put together jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I will send notes to you all laterI am going to be band from KTP for taking up too much space so will send you all ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) I Love You All.Betty[/quote]

Oh, Betty....I'm so sorry to hear about your fall!! But glad you have no lasting damage to your body.
The words you sent are wonderful and very comforting...thank you.
I'm delighted to hear Angie is doing better. Now you take care of you, too, while you're taking care of her.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> At times it feels I have to look for the least bad of several bad options- I really am going into unknowns- whatever happens it won't be instantaneous. I have a lot of packing up and sorting out to do. Sadly it seems the only thing I can logically do is re-home the dogs- this is bringing me to tears- which Fale is refusing to understand- not a lot I can do.


Oh Julie.. is what I feared.. please take time to deep think without his family showing you what can be.. step back and look at what this will cause you to sacrifice.. my heart is breaking for you about Ringo and Rufus.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Happy Birthday Zoe, my you day be filled with joy, love, peace, strength, comfort, and most of all FOOD!!!!
> Enjoy your day much love and big hugs just for you!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And birthday wishes and hugs from me, too, Zoe. 
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gigi, of course you get to keep the firemen! Here are some that are keepers and two you can eat! hahaha, Zoe


Oh, Wow!! Love those muscles...if they had to lift me, it would probably take all of them and those muscles!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks for the happy birthdays folks. I am going to go over to my parents' place for a bit today. Mom is making me a spice cake. I may stop by the grocery store and pick up some ingredients for the cr. cheese balls. I need some shredded coconut!
> Lucky is doing much better. She ate all her supper yesterday and was hungry. She even asked to go outside and it was pouring rain! Seems like she is on the mend and I am thankful for that.
> Zoe


So glad to hear that Lucky is getting back to herself...when our fur-babies start eating again...that's a good sign.
Many birthday wishes to you!!!
Birthday hugs,
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Wow!! Love those muscles...if they had to lift me, it would probably take all of them and those muscles!!
> JuneK


I love it that there are some options -- one brings the tea, another soothes the worries, two to lean on, one to direct and organize the activities. And of course the comfort food goes right along with the munchies at such a stressful time! hmmmm, some might even push my lawnmower around, afterall, everyone wants to be needed, right? hahaah, Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks for the happy birthdays folks. I am going to go over to my parents' place for a bit today. Mom is making me a spice cake. I may stop by the grocery store and pick up some ingredients for the cr. cheese balls. I need some shredded coconut!
> Lucky is doing much better. She ate all her supper yesterday and was hungry. She even asked to go outside and it was pouring rain! Seems like she is on the mend and I am thankful for that.
> Zoe


Glad Lucky is picking up- that would be a huge relief fr you. Those balls did sound good din't they? Sound good for a birthday treat


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Zoe* !

I hope lucky is better and that you have a great year. Shirley

Your weather is getting pretty warm. Our sun is shining so life looks a bit better.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I love it that there are some options -- one brings the tea, another soothes the worries, two to lean on, one to direct and organize the activities. And of course the comfort food goes right along with the munchies at such a stressful time! hmmmm, some might even push my lawnmower around, afterall, everyone wants to be needed, right? hahaah, Zoe


You're so right...and I think a lot of us would NEED those firemen!!
But I'd probably get one who's on the verge of retirement because his belly would get in the way of the ladders and he wouldn't have a tooth in his head.
Although I'll have to admit, the two public libraries I worked at were both beside fire stations and they were all 'eye candy'. We'd have at least one picnic every summer with the fire men...they love to cook on the grill! We had so much fun with them. Guess why I stayed in that job for 20 yrs and then 5 yrs part time after retirement???
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :
> 
> Upsetting news here, hoping I do not need to go to hospital in near future, as Queensland hospitals are having problems with Legionaires in their water systems, they have the hot water at 43 degrees to prevent scalds which is not hot enough to kill the bacteria which causes things like Legionaires.


Over here all storage hot water systems have to reach whatever temperature is needed to kill most bugs (not boiling but failry hot) and then be fitted with a valve that mixes it with cold water once it leaves the tank so that it is delivered at a cooler telerature to prevent sclads. (Which David has worked out to adjust so I get water hot enough for a decent shower!). Though this would only apply to hot water services in recent years.

But it is an example of how preventing one thing causes other problems. They can't win.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Zoe !
> 
> I hope lucky is better and that you have a great year. Shirley


Thank you Shirley, this picture is one of stunning beauty with all its colors!
Hope you are able to stay high and dry among all the water rushing around you. Here is hoping that your water supply is safe and that your electricity does not go out. Have you enough food/supplies to last until you can get out to do shopping? How is Pat taking everything? Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You're so right...and I think a lot of us would NEED those firemen!!
> But I'd probably get one who's on the verge of retirement because his belly would get in the way of the ladders and he wouldn't have a tooth in his head.
> Although I'll have to admit, the two public libraries I worked at were both beside fire stations and they were all 'eye candy'. We'd have at least one picnic every summer with the fire men...they love to cook on the grill! We had so much fun with them. Guess why I stayed in that job for 20 yrs and then 5 yrs part time after retirement???
> JuneK


June, that fireman who is about to retire would be suitable for you because he would love to sit and have you teach him how to knit! haahhaha, and knit up some socks for those tired feet of his! Zoe


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Zoe and I am so pleased that Lucky is getting better.
Sending you lots hugs and healing energy for Lucky.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Shirley, this picture is one of stunning beauty with all its colors!
> Hope you are able to stay high and dry among all the water rushing around you. Here is hoping that your water supply is safe and that your electricity does not go out. Have you enough food/supplies to last until you can get out to do shopping? How is Pat taking everything? Zoe


We went to Co op for some extra groceries yesterday. The only thing unusual was that the water had been sold out but they were bringin in large quantities as we were leaving. We are on very high ground , and so are our kids, but what a mess the city center is in. There is no electricity in the whole downtown section. parking lots are under water, streets in a lot of cases are impassable, basements flooded. They feel that it could be up to a week before people are allowed back into the city center.

The rivers have crested but are still dangerously high. 7 communities have lifted the evacuation in higher portions of each area - but many are still closed.

Medicine hat is waiting for a very high crest in Southern Alberta - The river is coming from Sask. Manitoba is expecting floods, and even Edmonton is under watch.

What a mess.

Here there is no point in pumping because there is no place to pump the water to so we have to wait for it to go down. Many 
streets are full of big articles that were carried by the rivers through the city, so the clean up will be time consuming and expensive.

I haven't heard what is happening with the TransCanada as I just got up and am waiting for the news. Check out the Calgary Herald Newspaper yesterday and today to get an idea of the flooding.

The Stampede grounds are completely under water so I am doubtful the Stampede will occur in July, I personally think they will postpone it --if they don't cancel.

The city has pulled together, our Emergency services, army and other volunteers are outstanding .

YOur prayers are still needed and will be for some time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Julie! I am so concerned for you and the decisions you have to make . I hope that you are happy with any decision you make. Justdo take time - maybe even wait until you are home to finally decide what you feel is best for you. You are surrounded by Fale and his family who want you there. That is a wonderful thing, but make sure you are sure about what you want. We are all Praying for you and thinking about you. 

I am sure you will do what is best for you.

Our thoughts have been with you constantly since you left and we all want what is best for you.
I hope you are managing to see some of Beautiful Sydney. It sounds as if you are having some quality time with Fale -- I hope he is well and that things are going well with his family. 

Take care my dear julie, Shirley


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is one thing at least when you moved to Wyoming, you were able to travel over land, and the animals were all able to re-locate- thank goodness I don't have a cat to worry about- or Rabbits and guinea pigs as I have had in the past. Finances are a big unknown, but hopefully the phonecalls I will make tomorrow- will start to make my options clearer.
> 
> I really got caught out thinking Sydney would be warmer- wish I had brought some wool- I have lived in my jacket since getting here. Have not had a chance to pick up any knitting supplies- but already have more commissions- Lupe loves Kaye/Poledra's cable shrug.


And it really helped that my Stepmother bought us a house so that we had a place to come to as soon as we got here with the dogs, we just make all the payments and she has a tax right off so it works for both of us, eventually we will buy it from her for what she put down on it, but that is down the road a ways, right now we are all very happy with the arrangements though. (roof sprung a leak last night though as a result of all that hail, not a bad one, but thank goodness for insurance.)
I certainly hope your phone calls are productive and you get some good answers quickly so that that will relieve some of your stress of all this, and that you can get some knitting things. It's aweful to be chilly or cold constantly and unable to put on warmer things for sure, probably makes things a bit more achy too. 
Hugs Julie and have a good day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


OH MY!!!! That was a bit of excitement, I'm glad your DS came home and was observant of what was going on around, otherwise it may have been discovered much later and after much more damage to surrounding structures and things. After all that, I'd say you'd earned your firemen, now your DH may think differently about the matter, but I say, you caught them, they are yours. lololol...
Glad your BIL made it through his procedures yesterday and hopes and prayers that todays go as well or better.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


Oh, please, no corners for anyone. Pull up a chair right next to Sam. Welcome and please show us what you are knitting or crocheting, if able.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Sisters & Brothers
> I have slept the day away, since I could not sleep the night before. I have read all the posts and everyone is listed in my book for each need
> Spider (Happy Birthday) & Julie, you two have really been in my heart. This past six mos. As I have driven to Angies I have listened to some wonderful CDs and I am sending excerts from two of the many songs that touched my heart:
> Youve done well at hiding the pain in your life
> ...


Oh goodness Betty, I hope you heal from that quickly and so glad you didn't do more damage, and that the changes your doctor made in your meds make a good difference. 
Such good news on Angie, knees to the chest is really good, and kittens help everything, don't they.  Hugs.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


Oh, Gigi, you make even the worst things sound funny. I hope everyone in the other house got out okay. I can just picture you hobbling down the street. And to have two firemen carry you to bed. Yoohoo! Take care and rest.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Welcome to the knitting tea party,no need to sit in a corner pull up a chair and join in.


What a nice surprise to see you here - This is the nicest place on Knitting Paradise Chickkie - There are a few of us Canucks here on the TP and we have been welcomed and included --

I love this thread -- the people are wonderful and kind and supportive.

I hope your weather in BC is good, it usually is on the island. things are not good here in Calgary but we will be okay.

So nice to see you chickkie -- Everyone, Chickkie helped out with the felting class and is going to teach for us felted slippers in September. So keep it in mind.

nice to see you here and a welcome from me. Shirley


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like the photo of the fireman that Shirly posted. There have to be some advantages in what you are going through.
> But did you really need yet more excitement in your life right now?
> How are the neighbours and their house?


The house was storm damaged and had been vacant since shortly after Hurricane Sandy.

The current thinking is arson. We got a call from the Fire Investigators this morning asking a few questions. Apparently the back door had been broken in. There was no utility services going to the house and they wanted to know if we had seen any squatters or anyone else around the property. We hadn't.

Thank God the fire started on the far side of the house and our son got home when he did. Our bedroom is the closest room and there is only about 16 feet between houses. At 1 am, with our cars in the driveway, it could have been a disaster. That is the part that makes me really angry.

Gigi


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Zoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So glad the Lucky's on the mend and getting back to your own self. 

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Zoe! Do something specially for yourself today. Hugs!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

BIL update, no surgery today, blood pressure is unstable. I talked to my sister this morning and she is holding it together on a wing and a prayer.

Thank you everyone for your prayers and your support. I have always felt that one can't have too many prayers.

This is such a wonderful group. It truly is an oasis. When I read some of the topics on KP it truly makes me appreciate what we have here.

Thank you Sam for keeping the tea flowing and thanks to all my brothers and sisters of the KTP. You make my world a better place.

Gigi


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Spider! 

Julie, hugs for you its very hard to contemplate rehoming your fur babbies and moving on without them.

AZ glad your dads tests came back ok!

Gigi so glad you are all safe, dont think they will let you even temporarily keep the firemen. (Though if you find out differently let me know! ;-) )

Betty glad that you have seen your regular doctor and that he is working on getting your levels where they should be. Stress is sooo hard on our bodies. Glad that Angie is improving also.

June prayers for you Janet and family.

TNS my thoughts are with you on the loss of your uncle

Happy birthday Zoe!!! Hope you and Lucky have a fabulous day!!

Shirley your work is beautiful as always, prayers still coming Canadas way for the floods.

Prayers to Colorado and Arizona for the fires.

Hugs and prayers too all who need them.

We are to get some extreme temps this week, at least 3 days where actual temp will be 99°f with the heat index at 108°f or higher. We had a hard rain a couple days ago got 1 1/2 inches in an hour.

DS and DGS took me with them to see Monsters University at the theatre. First theatre experience for DGS (he is 3) and we were very proud he did a great job. Movie was enjoyable very cute.

Have been working on the Airy Summer Infinity Scarf which is a long cowl in a beautiful cantaloupe color. Still have the readers wrap and eiffel tower shawl on also needed something with a quick satisfaction of completion. I got the pattern from lys when I got the yarn, it was free, something she designed herself.

Everyone have a wonderful day dayneed another cuppa some breakfast and to get busy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

June, my condolences to you as well and I hope things look up for you soon.

Gigi! Lordy, girl, do things ever slow down at your house? :shock: I hope all is settling this morning. I think you've earned a couple firemen!



thewren said:


> yes - you have to tell us when your birthday is - we have ours listed - and if I can show you mine you can show me yours - that didn't quite come out the way I intended.
> 
> sam


Maybe next year...it's already passed this year. 

Your raw turnips sound so good--I will eat them that way, too. Have you ever had kohlrabi? I just love that, too.



chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


Welcome! Good to see you here (we "met" on the hat felting workshop).


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Last nights hail storm, took out some peoples windshields, we have roof damage around the fireplace, not bad, but some, and it pummled the poor plants.
> 
> Now back to get caught up.


OUCH!! hope it was only minor damage to the roof.. the plants usually recover, hope they will!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Zoe- have a lovely day. Anything planned? Or do you have to make your own cheesecake too?


*Happy birthday!!!* And what a great present for you with Lucky getting better!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Sam such wonderful thoughts of reflection!
> 
> Thank you for keeping us all together this past year.
> So many new friendships
> ...


[/quote]

Well said.. and go ahead and blush away Sam, we all love you so very much!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks, he was very special, and an inspiring example of how to live.


My condolences on the loss of your Uncle. He sounds like someone I would have loved to know. Sending hugs.

Gigi


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> OUCH!! hope it was only minor damage to the roof.. the plants usually recover, hope they will!!


Thank you, I think it is, the only place we had issues is the garage and at the top of the fireplace not other signs so far. Yes, the plants should recoup fairly quickly, on the plus side, we needed the water than came when it melted and also the goodly amount of rain that accompanied it, we got hail again last night, but not very big ones, but boy did it rain, the plants should be hopping up and down in joy from it all. lol... :shock: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well said.. and go ahead and blush away Sam, we all love you so very much!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes we do!!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> One step at a time - making it through surgery is the first step. You sound like me with the comfort food... Knit instead! Luv- AZ


Knitting would certainly have been kinder to my hips lol.

Such good news about your Dad! I will be keeping up with the prayers and the hugs.

Gigi


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


Welcome chickkie :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: But be warned this group is full of love, good food, lots of friendship and always someone around the table with a cuppa. We come together from all walks of life, all parts of this beautiful world, to enjoy our craft, share stories of our lives, pictures of our travels and our homes and families. We are a family in and of itself that welcomes new friends to become part of this fantastic group. Sam is our rock, our host at this party, he keeps the kettles full and always has plenty of comfy chairs that he will put your name on so that you always have a seat ready when you come to sit and visit. Hope you enjoy, show us your projects, we love to learn and ooh and ahh at the works others show us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my word....thank God you weren't hurt or your house damaged. I do think you should get to keep the young firemen....LOL Your life lately has been one big drama after another. Do hope it settles down soon. But I must admit I love your sense of humor and outlook; even in the midst of all this you put such a spin on things that I have to chuckle. Good for you...got lemons, make lemonade.



Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


Sister, you can always find a way to leave us smiling and laughing! Keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers, please try to have an uneventful day today.. LOL.. if not.. call the firemen to come and check for possible embers leftover. ROFL.. I keep my robe on the door so I can grab and run if necessary.. have lived in too many fire areas always have my next day clothes on the table next to the door, put them there every night along with shoes and my bag, paranoid I guess but was good training for emergency situations.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's difficult to jump blindly into a situation. Now that you've been there and seen the possibilities it may be an easier decision. To be able to spend the remaining time with Fale and have the help and support or his family could be what you need to do to have peace and joy in your heart. We are keeping you close- luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> The decision has been lurking in the background for about 5 months, I just have not wanted to confront it- my little house will be a big wrench too, but it was becoming rather a lot of work to try and keep it up on my own- it makes a difference when there is no one about to help with cutting the grass. The basic thing is that I really don't want to spend the remaining years apart from Fale.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Drop in anytime - there is always someone here!! What are you working on?? 


chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Silverowl, it's good to see you. How are things? 

Betty, I keep you and Angie in my thoughts as well.

Shirley, we had more on the news this morning. Such devastation but I am glad to know that it should start to get better (well, that the water is going down, at any rate). 

Julie...{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} I know this decision is turning you every which way right now. I can't really offer advice except to say follow your heart. Know that I think of you all the time and wish you peace.

We're going over to older son's today for bday doings. I am taking the carrot cake and his sister is bringing one with sugar--comparison will be interesting. Bub's hiccups seem to be going away. Then when we get back I hope to start on a new project with the metallic yarn. It's really soft but also slippery so it may be hard to work with--we shall see.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will start some preliminary phone calls tomorrow to find out where I stand- I know roughly what things are for NZ citizens, but not too sure for UK citizens- I don't expect things will resolve terribly quickly.


Julie; I am always here but I don't often comment. I have been following your situation and it breaks my heart. Do think and pray and give time for the answers to come. 
I often say "don't let others should on you". Do what you feel in your heart is best for you and your half of your family in the long run. Don't be talked into doing what you think others expect. Often we try too hard to please others and only listen to our own heart when it is too late and all done. Many of these decisions can not be undone.

Take care. I think of you often.

Trisha


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Sisters & Brothers
> 
> I will send notes to you all laterI am going to be band from KTP for taking up too much space so will send you all ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) I Love You All.Betty


Oh my goodness Betty, guess more bubble wrap is called for!!! What are we going to do with you???? I know just love you through it is my motto.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You can't be band for too long a post, I write novels sometimes as do others also, just more for us to read and get to know you better!! Just please, please, PLEASE watch where you walk!! You and I need to just find nice rocker recliners and stay seated for a few days.. ROFL Angel Wings surround you and Angie.. know you are always right here in my heart and prayers..


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a special person. I am so sorry for your loss.

What lovely memories you have. Treasure them.

Pontuf

.


TNS said:


> Thanks, he was very special, and an inspiring example of how to live.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you deserve to keep the firemen!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you get a break today- 


Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Sorry about the fire, but sounds like you had quite a time of it. LOL LOL
> :roll: it's something about a fireman, :shock: .


My sense of humor was the most precious gift my Mother gave me. Of the four of us, three of us got her sense of humor, the fourth I am convinced was left on the doorstep by someone with a true gift for being miserable lol.

When Mom got sick three of us banded together and got her and my father through 18 months of hell, while the fourth did everything in her power to hinder, hurt and make a truly awful situation as bad as possible for all concerned.

We joke that were it not for our sense of humor we would have knocked her out and then waited for her to come to so we could hit her again.

Gigi


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning all,

Nice to have the computer back after 31 hours without power. We've had enough days of rain and storms here to counteract last year's drought. 

It's amazing all the stuff you can't do when the power goes out. 

Thanks for your leadership. Sam, you do an amazing job. And a special thanks for the gluten-free muffin recipe. One of my daughters eats gluten-free, and I'm thinking this will be perfect for family brunches and a good possibility to bring to the knitting group we both enjoy.

I'm always awed by the worldwide friendships that grow on KP, but mostly at the Tea Party. It's quite wonderful


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ STICKS

Such great news about your Dad!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Saw on the news this morning that a tourist town in Colorado, South Fork, was in danger so, yes, the fires are still raging. And poor Calgary, the pictures of that area are so sad!
> Junek


South Fork is just East of Pagosa Springs, I do so worry about my friends there.. also my horses, well not mine anymore but they live up in the mountains in a beautiful valley.. the fires a year or so ago reached the edge of the homestead itself, but they had gotten the animals out of the danger area.. he has over a hundred horses, plus all the cows and other animals on the ranch..


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gigi, of course you get to keep the firemen! Here are some that are keepers and two you can eat! hahaha, Zoe


Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Gigi


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie; I am always here but I don't often comment. I have been following your situation and it breaks my heart. Do think and pray and give time for the answers to come.
> I often say "don't let others should on you". Do what you feel in your heart is best for you and your half of your family in the long run. Don't be talked into doing what you think others expect. Often we try too hard to please others and only listen to our own heart when it is too late and all done. Many of these decisions can not be undone.
> 
> Take care. I think of you often.
> ...


I agree -- as long as it is your own decision it will be the right one.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's always so good to hear from you - glad Angie is improving and that you have seen the dr for yourself. I hope that the med changes do the trick - luv-AZ


Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Sisters & Brothers
> I have slept the day away, since I could not sleep the night before. I have read all the posts and everyone is listed in my book for each need
> Spider (Happy Birthday) & Julie, you two have really been in my heart. This past six mos. As I have driven to Angies I have listened to some wonderful CDs and I am sending excerts from two of the many songs that touched my heart:
> Youve done well at hiding the pain in your life
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sugarsugar!


sugarsugar said:


> Great news about your dad!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks for the happy birthdays folks. I am going to go over to my parents' place for a bit today. Mom is making me a spice cake. I may stop by the grocery store and pick up some ingredients for the cr. cheese balls. I need some shredded coconut!
> Lucky is doing much better. She ate all her supper yesterday and was hungry. She even asked to go outside and it was pouring rain! Seems like she is on the mend and I am thankful for that.
> Zoe


Happy, Happy, HAPPY Birthday Zoe :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wishing you peace, love and happiness in this coming year.. know how much I love you.. always right here in my heart!! Cuddles and ear rubs for Lucky! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto....you put this so well; just what has been in my own heart for Julie.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Julie; I am always here but I don't often comment. I have been following your situation and it breaks my heart. Do think and pray and give time for the answers to come.
> I often say "don't let others should on you". Do what you feel in your heart is best for you and your half of your family in the long run. Don't be talked into doing what you think others expect. Often we try too hard to please others and only listen to our own heart when it is too late and all done. Many of these decisions can not be undone.
> 
> Take care. I think of you often.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Zoe!!!!!!!!!!!! Good news about Lucky - enjoy your day with your Mom and Dad. luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Thanks for the happy birthdays folks. I am going to go over to my parents' place for a bit today. Mom is making me a spice cake. I may stop by the grocery store and pick up some ingredients for the cr. cheese balls. I need some shredded coconut!
> Lucky is doing much better. She ate all her supper yesterday and was hungry. She even asked to go outside and it was pouring rain! Seems like she is on the mend and I am thankful for that.
> Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto....you put this so well; just what has been in my own heart for Julie.


Double Ditto!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I agree. This is also what is in my heart for Julie but I have had trouble putting into words..

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto....you put this so well; just what has been in my own heart for Julie.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jknappva said:


> WOW! Gigi, your life is definitely not dull. I was thinking that your son had probably been mistaken about the smoke...but good that he saw it when he did.
> Don't know how your hubby feels about those firemen, but I can't blame you for wanting to keep them. AFter all , you need some consolation for fighting with those crutches...and aren't you glad you didn't try to negotiate that obstacle course with only one crutch...proud of you for using both!
> JuneK


Yes, especially especially after I saw what was left of the front garden this morning lol. As wonderful as having big strapping firemen running around with hoses was from an eye candy standpoint, not so wonderful for the landscaping. DH will be in his element fixing it up again and given they saved our house, it's a small price to pay.

Ironically, the annual envelope seeking donations for the fire/rescue arrived in the mail yesterday. I guess the fates thought I needed a not so subtle hint to write the check lol.

Gigi


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've heard of Estes Park market. It sounds wonderful! I love seeing the sheep "in person" and learning about them. Yes lots of carding!


ptofValerie said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Just as Sam has mentioned, another week gone by already. My computer is having issues now! Maybe it's too hot! We've had a very warm, humid day today and right now the temps have cooled off but the humidity is still very high. Sticky! As I've mentioned before I'm very fond of fiber and spinning and today I went to a wool show called Woolfest and bought 2 small fleeces so I should be busy for a while! It si so fun to go to those shows I just love them. Last year my husband and I went to the Maryland Sheep and Wool show. It was huge! eveything you could think of as far as fiber and knitting
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pup! Sounds like a great day with "the boys" Your work is beautiful and I love the color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Happy birthday Spider!
> 
> Julie, hugs for you its very hard to contemplate rehoming your fur babbies and moving on without them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Zoe* !
> 
> I hope lucky is better and that you have a great year. Shirley
> 
> Your weather is getting pretty warm. Our sun is shining so life looks a bit better.


I have a cottage over by Lake Kennebec in Arden up past Tweed on the way to Perth & Ottawa.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Gigi!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bobglory said:


> Knitting would certainly have been kinder to my hips lol.
> 
> Such good news about your Dad! I will be keeping up with the prayers and the hugs.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello everyone! A BIG happy birthday to Zoe; may you have the best year yet and many more! Wandered out around 10 this a.m. to find DH had already been to his morning romp at the flea market; bought a bag of 4 skeins of white red heart for $1 for me. Way to go DH! He also had been out and about sharing the squash and zucchini from our garden and picked the first of our Roma tomatoes. Guess what I'm having for lunch! 

Julie my prayers are with you dear one. There will be positives and negatives to whatever if finally decided upon. As you know so well it will be up to you to find the positives and try and turn any negatives into what works for you. As others have said, do what is best for you and what you can feel best in your heart. 

Bobglory you just make me smile; even with drama/disaster etc you find the humor and way to make life bearable. Cheers for you!

Betty I think bubble wrap is indeed needed. Please take care; no more bumps and falls!

Keeping all in need in prayer for speedy healing and jobs. 
Shirley so glad you are on high ground; such devastation for the area. 

Chickkie welcome to our tea party and do pull in closer to the table...glad to see a new face and voice!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Yes, especially especially after I saw what was left of the front garden this morning lol. As wonderful as having big strapping firemen running around with hoses was from an eye candy standpoint, not so wonderful for the landscaping. DH will be in his element fixing it up again and given they saved our house, it's a small price to pay.
> 
> Ironically, the annual envelope seeking donations for the fire/rescue arrived in the mail yesterday. I guess the fates thought I needed a not so subtle hint to write the check lol.
> 
> Gigi


............well now, seeing as they paid you a personal visit and escorted you back into your home............. Zoe


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Zoe* !
> 
> I hope lucky is better and that you have a great year. Shirley
> 
> Your weather is getting pretty warm. Our sun is shining so life looks a bit better.


That is gorgeous Shirley! I love seeing your work.

Gigi


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Good morning! ..holding my cup for coffee |_|? Thanks for the warm welcome and HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZOE. I only checked this out because of ZOE, and knew that if she was here it was a great place to be. 

I don't have anything wonderful to show as far as knitting is concerned, since the last project is now a work in progress. I'm making a color block sweater for a child with limited yarn, and have the body done up to the armholes and the back to the shoulders. When I started the fronts from the armholes up I realized I have the back in a different size than the fronts, so I have to do something creative to make the fronts wider IF I have enough yarn. 

I am making baked beans in the slow cooker today to take to a windup party for the Old Time Fiddler group that I belong to. No, I don't play a fiddle, I'm just backup with my accordion and do vocals. Next weekend the plan is to take the RV and go to a Blue Grass Festival about an hour down Island from me. My husband doesn't like that type of music so I will be on my own.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pontuf said:


> AZ STICKS
> 
> Such great news about your Dad!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This just breaks my heart. We were just near Pagosa Springs when we were traveling to Durango and Telluride. I was hoping that area of Colorado would be spared.

On a happier note Kat's family ranch in Colorado Springs was not a total loss. Last weekend it was moved to the saved list. Kat's Mom moved back into one of the homes. But there is rampant looting and for some reason the governor never called in the national guard for the looting.

Pontuf

.


Marianne818 said:


> South Fork is just East of Pagosa Springs, I do so worry about my friends there.. also my horses, well not mine anymore but they live up in the mountains in a beautiful valley.. the fires a year or so ago reached the edge of the homestead itself, but they had gotten the animals out of the danger area.. he has over a hundred horses, plus all the cows and other animals on the ranch..


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is just beautiful. The colors are exquisite!

Shirley, your quilts really need to be displayed in a gallery so others can see and enjoy your amazing talent.

XO

Pontuf

Birthday Zoe[/b] !

I hope lucky is better and that you have a great year. Shirley

Your weather is getting pretty warm. Our sun is shining so life looks a bit better.[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Zoe* !
> 
> I hope lucky is better and that you have a great year. Shirley
> 
> Your weather is getting pretty warm. Our sun is shining so life looks a bit better.


Lovely as always, Shirley!!! Hope things are beginning to look better in Calgary. The pictures on our news this morning were hard to comprehend.....so much water and devastation!
thanks for sharing with all of us!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> June, that fireman who is about to retire would be suitable for you because he would love to sit and have you teach him how to knit! haahhaha, and knit up some socks for those tired feet of his! Zoe


ONLY if he saw a dentist and got himself some teeth!! Gotta have teeth!! But at least, he wouldn't expect me to do more than I can. And that's a plus when you're no longer a 'spring chicken'. LOL!
JuneK


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Could someone point me in the direction of the no bake cheese cake please, I thought I has saved it but can't find it. thanks lyn xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> June, my condolences to you as well and I hope things look up for you soon.
> Thank you...my cousin got good news after her surgery...will have to wait and see if she needs treatment...Things are looking better
> JUneK
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Silverowl, it's good to see you. How are things?
> 
> Betty, I keep you and Angie in my thoughts as well.
> 
> ...


Hope your birthday celebration is wonderful!!! I'll bet that yarn is eye-popping....would love to see a picture!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> My sense of humor was the most precious gift my Mother gave me. Of the four of us, three of us got her sense of humor, the fourth I am convinced was left on the doorstep by someone with a true gift for being miserable lol.
> 
> When Mom got sick three of us banded together and got her and my father through 18 months of hell, while the fourth did everything in her power to hinder, hurt and make a truly awful situation as bad as possible for all concerned.
> 
> ...


Oh, Gigi...you have me laughing again...Isn't amazing that there always seems to be one family member that is the odd man/woman out!!!? Having such a wonderful sense of humor can get us through really hard times.
Please be careful...you always put a funny spin on everything...but we want you to put a funny spin on happy things in the future!!
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Spider and Zoe. Hope you have or had a really special day. Prayers Julie that you will make the right decision. Prayers for all who have requested them.

Shirley - I am going to watch the news on Medicine Hat.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> South Fork is just East of Pagosa Springs, I do so worry about my friends there.. also my horses, well not mine anymore but they live up in the mountains in a beautiful valley.. the fires a year or so ago reached the edge of the homestead itself, but they had gotten the animals out of the danger area.. he has over a hundred horses, plus all the cows and other animals on the ranch..


It seems there are so many areas that need our prayers with wildfires and flooding. It's been a tough year and it's not over yet!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This just breaks my heart. We were just near Pagosa Springs when we were traveling to Durango and Telluride. I was hoping that area of Colorado would be spared.
> 
> On a happier note Kat's family ranch in Colorado Springs was not a total loss. Last weekend it was moved to the saved list. Kat's Mom moved back into one of the homes. But there is rampant looting and for some reason the governor never called in the national guard for the looting.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

More rain! Glad you got your power back machriste...we've been very lucky here on the way southwest side. 

Beautiful quilt, Designer; as always 

Happy Birthday, Zoe!!!! "Scratchies" for Lucky  

Julie, I'm wondering if Bronwen would be a "democratic ear" to objectively listen to your plans and weigh-in with care and concern for possible things that maybe you haven't thought of with this move? I know things are getting better in your relationship with her and having you consult with her might do two things...have another ear to listen and help you think things through...and to strengthen the relationship further because you are asking her what she thinks. Even if you don't like her answer, you can thank her for her opinion (which you will take under advisement - and then not, if you don't like it...tee hee) plus I think she just might appreciate being consulted...just a thought. Just my humble opinion here and if I'm way off-base, please disregard the above...just trying to send you positive thoughts, energy, prayers, whatever I can to try to maybe make things easier for you   

Gigi, I know I posted this photo at the end of last week's TP but here it is again...never can have too much bubble wrap  Prayers for your BIL!

melyn, here is Zoe's recipe that you were asking about:

ZOE'S NO-BAKE, CREAM CHEESE, COCONUT, SNOWBALLS

1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened.
1 can (8 ounces) crushed pineapple, well drained.
1 cup chopped pecans (or whatever nut/peanut you wish)
3 cups flaked coconut.

In a small bowl, beat cream cheese and pineapple until combined then fold in the pecans/nuts. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.

Take out of refrigerator and roll into 1-inch balls; then roll the balls in the coconut. Refrigerate for 4 hours or overnight.

Yield: about 2 dozen.

Lots of alterations could be made to this...peanut butter and chocolate chips have been discussed 

chickkie - welcome in!

AZ - great news about your dad!!

TNS - my sympathies!

Poledra - glad you are safe!!!

Spider - positive energies being sent for DH's upcoming interview!!!

Love to all!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hope your birthday celebration is wonderful!!! I'll bet that yarn is eye-popping....would love to see a picture!
> JuneK


I'll be sure and take pictures of the latest projects when I get them "polished up." I haven't started on the metallic yet, but shiny is my favorite color, so it should be fun. :mrgreen:

We're off in a little bit, so I will get caught up again later.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy birthday spider! sorry I m late. I hope you have a good day and that you have a very good, better year coming up. Shirley


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL this just cracks me up! The bubble wrap!

Thanks Gottastch!

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> More rain! Glad you got your power back machriste...we've been very lucky here on the way southwest side.
> 
> Beautiful quilt, Designer; as always
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Happy Birthday Spider! Have a great birthday weekend.

XO

Pontuf

quote=Designer1234]Happy birthday spider! sorry I m late. I hope you have a good day and that you have a very good, better year coming up. Shirley[/quote]


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday,Zoe and Spider.

Gigi-happy that you,loved ones and house are safe. Prayers for your BIL.

Julie-prayers for you as you work through these important decisions that only you can make but you know that we are all supporting you and sending positive thoughts your way.

Puplover-love the cowl-such a cheerful color.

So many postings while I was at church that I know some are forgotten but all TPers are in my thoughts and I wish for you whatever you need right now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have a cottage over by Lake Kennebec in Arden up past Tweed on the way to Perth & Ottawa.


Small world - do you know Marj and Ed Swain. they have lived on lake Kennebec for many years. It is sad as she is now suffering from aszheimers in Ottawa and he passed away with a heart attack over a year ago. She is my dear sister. 
They went to Church and did many things in Arden. Their postal address was Arden. She had to sell her cottage - broke her heart. Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Pontuf- glad to hear that Kat's ranch was not damaged as bad as thought. Looters better be careful - they may end up in big trouble with the ranchers out there.
Hey Chickkie - that sounds like a fun outing - take pictures and share!!!!!!!!!!
DH and I will go out to lunch and to run some errands today. Dinner will be "clean out the fridge" Unfortunately there are no leftovers from last nights dinner---- yum yum 
Here is the link to the Smothered Chicken - I served it with rice and it was really good. I used a whole bag of fresh spinach (no Marianne you can have any) and there was nothing left with just the two of us!!!!!!!
http://baconbuttercheesegarlic.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-special-meal-for-my-valentine.html


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

And I do have some pictures to share------


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Such a pretty sweater!

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> And I do have some pictures to share------


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Pup
Your cowl is wonderful!
I LOVE the color and the yarn weight!
Can't wait to see it finished.

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Happy birthday Spider!
> 
> Julie, hugs for you its very hard to contemplate rehoming your fur babbies and moving on without them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone know anything about the new show tonight on Lfetime. 
Deadly Maids?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll be sure and take pictures of the latest projects when I get them "polished up." I haven't started on the metallic yet, but shiny is my favorite color, so it should be fun. :mrgreen:
> 
> We're off in a little bit, so I will get caught up again later.


Shiny is my favorite color, too...it's a toss-up between that and purple!!! Just call me the 'queen of sleaze'! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie I think Kathy has a great idea about consulting Bronwen. 

Pontuf


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy birthday spider! sorry I m late. I hope you have a good day and that you have a very good, better year coming up. Shirley


Another beauty...where do you find all the time with all you do?
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OOOPPPS!

Gwen?

Pontuf


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Zoe!

Happy Belated Birthday Spider! If I missed anyone else's birthday or anniversary I hope it was happy!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone know anything about the new show tonight on Lfetime.
> Deadly Maids?


No dont know much other than trailers ive seen on tv. Im going to check it out see if i can gang with it ornot. I like Mistresses on Monday nights onABC wasnt sure about it but I do like Alyssa Milano


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> And I do have some pictures to share------


That's going to be a lovely baby sweater...can't wait to see it. I have a couple I've made for my great-niece's baby arriving in the autumn. Will take a picture when they're blocked!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Mistresses on Monday nights? Is it good? I need something to watch on Monday. I too like Alyssa Milano.

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> No dont know much other than trailers ive seen on tv. Im going to check it out see if i can gang with it ornot. I like Mistresses on Monday nights onABC wasnt sure about it but I do like Alyssa Milano


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sam, I have only just logged in for the first time after more than two weeks away and the first thing I read is that Bentley is one week old already. I am so glad for you. I hope everything went well and continues in the same way. I will catch up with the full story, and with everyone else's news in due course, but I couldn't proceed without offering you my congratulations and very best wishes.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So chemo has put me into menopause and needless to say my moods arent stable or great. I put a frozen pizza in oven for my lunch, with extra sauce n cheese, went to get it out hit my wrist on rack jerked cardboard bent pizza ended up upside down on door of oven. Cleaned as much as i could while hot, waiting for it to cool so i can finish and no lunch. Maybe its just not my day sewing on a project this morning all done just need to put edging on open it, I bought the wrong kind! DH and i plan to go to Bloomington this week so will take itback n exchange it. Thinking im not gonna do much else today but read maybe knit a dishcloth, no biggie if i screw it up!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it might be when I finally sew it up!!


Pontuf said:


> Such a pretty sweater!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my - I don't think I've ever done this before!!!!!!!!!!!
Well it might be when I finally sew it up!!


Pontuf said:


> Such a pretty sweater!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks June - I'd love to see pictures -


jknappva said:


> That's going to be a lovely baby sweater...can't wait to see it. I have a couple I've made for my great-niece's baby arriving in the autumn. Will take a picture when they're blocked!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

First pictures of Bentley on page 13 ---


Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, I have only just logged in for the first time after more than two weeks away and the first thing I read is that Bentley is one week old already. I am so glad for you. I hope everything went well and continues in the same way. I will catch up with the full story, and with everyone else's news in due course, but I couldn't proceed without offering you my congratulations and very best wishes.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry Pup - I have days like that and I don't have any excuses--- no chemo and the change is long over. Maybe you just need to take it easy for the rest of the day. luv to u - AZ


Pup lover said:


> So chemo has put me into menopause and needless to say my moods arent stable or great. I put a frozen pizza in oven for my lunch, with extra sauce n cheese, went to get it out hit my wrist on rack jerked cardboard bent pizza ended up upside down on door of oven. Cleaned as much as i could while hot, waiting for it to cool so i can finish and no lunch. Maybe its just not my day sewing on a project this morning all done just need to put edging on open it, I bought the wrong kind! DH and i plan to go to Bloomington this week so will take itback n exchange it. Thinking im not gonna do much else today but read maybe knit a dishcloth, no biggie if i screw it up!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ - yummy chicken - thanks for sharing!! Can't wait to see the sweater put together...whenever that is  Better hide that small yarn, just in case I visit and you can't find it  

Kathleendoris - welcome back!

Pup - sorry about the menopause. I didn't have an easy transition either - hence the LARGE amount of bubble wrap...Gigi and I will share  Take care my dear!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Zoe! I hope you have an amazing day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am about 15 pages behind- but noticed it is Zoe's birthday- Happy Happy day to a staunch friend- so glad things are working out for you- especially that it was not too serious for little Lucky- Hope you have a wonderful day with all who are dearest to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Oh Julie, really sorry that things are not working out too well and as you hoped. We are all here for you. I am praying that whatever you decide it gives both of you happiness and comfort knowing you did your best for each other. ((((((((((((Julie)))))))))))))


Poor Fale is at the point of absolutely scared how he will cope without me again- especially at night- he gets in such muddles finding the loo. All hugs gratefully accepted!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am about 15 pages behind- but noticed it is Zoe's birthday- Happy Happy day to a staunch friend- so glad things are working out for you- especially that it was not too serious for little Lucky- Hope you have a wonderful day with all who are dearest to you!


Hi Julie, hugs and loves and prayers being sent and wishes for all good things to come about for your situation! When do you go back to NZ? I know you have lots of things to consider and think about. Thank you for your birthday wishes. Little Lucky is doing better again today. Each day I see her getting a little more back to herself. Lucky is sending you some cuddles! I am going over to my Mom and Dad's for a birthday supper and some spice cake.

It is rainy and overcast here so naturally the fibromyalgia is acting up! Hope everyone else's day is going well. hmmmm, I could come and pop those bubbles in the bubble wrap and wrap up everyone in a soft blanket of marshmellows! hahahaha, with whipped cream and cherries on top! Zoe


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Since coming back from AZ, I have concentrated on knitting hats, mittens and scarves for the children's charities our group supports. BUT, I need a break so I just ordered yarn (which I certainly don't need more of!)to make a sweater for me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Fale is at the point of absolutely scared how he will cope without me again- especially at night- he gets in such muddles finding the loo. All hugs gratefully accepted!


I am very sorry to hear Fale is distressed about you leaving. I hope you are able to reassure him. I pray for his peace of mind over things. I know that some things are difficult for him to process and understand. God is able to help him with this too. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So many great hats, mittens and scarves and so pretty!

Pontuf



purl2diva said:


> Since coming back from AZ, I have concentrated on knitting hats, mittens and scarves for the children's charities our group supports. BUT, I need a break so I just ordered yarn (which I certainly don't need more of!)to make a sweater for me.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie we miss you so much and wish we were there with you to help and support you. But we are here, just an iPad or laptop away...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just love your images Zoe! You make me smile! Thanks

So glad that Lucky is better.

You are having a great day I can tell. Many birthday wishes to you. Happy Birthday dear friend.
You will have to describe your mom's spice cake. It sounds delicious!

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, hugs and loves and prayers being sent and wishes for all good things to come about for your situation! When do you go back to NZ? I know you have lots of things to consider and think about. Thank you for your birthday wishes. Little Lucky is doing better again today. Each day I see her getting a little more back to herself. Lucky is sending you some cuddles! I am going over to my Mom and Dad's for a birthday supper and some spice cake.
> 
> It is rainy and overcast here so naturally the fibromyalgia is acting up! Hope everyone else's day is going well. hmmmm, I could come and pop those bubbles in the bubble wrap and wrap up everyone in a soft blanket of marshmellows! hahahaha, with whipped cream and cherries on top! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So chemo has put me into menopause and needless to say my moods arent stable or great. I put a frozen pizza in oven for my lunch, with extra sauce n cheese, went to get it out hit my wrist on rack jerked cardboard bent pizza ended up upside down on door of oven. Cleaned as much as i could while hot, waiting for it to cool so i can finish and no lunch. Maybe its just not my day sewing on a project this morning all done just need to put edging on open it, I bought the wrong kind! DH and i plan to go to Bloomington this week so will take itback n exchange it. Thinking im not gonna do much else today but read maybe knit a dishcloth, no biggie if i screw it up!


Don't you hate days like that when it seems that everything you try to do goes wrong!!! Unfortunately some weeks I have a lot of them!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Since coming back from AZ, I have concentrated on knitting hats, mittens and scarves for the children's charities our group supports. BUT, I need a break so I just ordered yarn (which I certainly don't need more of!)to make a sweater for me.


You sure have been busy...some child will really appreciate one of those hat sets when winter comes!
JUneK


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good afternoon all, still not caught up but if anyone is interested here is the no-bake cheesecake I make when I need a quick fix. Have made it for family dinners, showers and it is an old recipe so many probably have it. 
9inch Lemon Cheesecake
1large cream cheese(8oz) 
1 can eagle brand condensed milk
Beat together and then add:
1/3 cup lemon juice(bottled kind not fresh)
1 tsp. vanilla
Pout in a graham cracker crust and I but the ones already made.
Put in refrigerator . Serve with any fresh fruits. My friend who gave me the recipe topped it with apricot or rasp. Jam.
Good luck making it and it tastes great and so quick.
Happy b-day Zoe!!!!!!!!!!! We will have to get together someday and celebrate. Now have to catch up, I am for keeping the fireman. What a story!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy birthday spider! sorry I m late. I hope you have a good day and that you have a very good, better year coming up. Shirley


If only I could quilt like you do. I agree they should be hanging in an art gallery so many could see them. I have been to so,e quilt shows but have never seen anything as stunning as your quilts. Your interests and subjects are so beautiful. And we happen to live where there are birch trees in our yard. Thank you! Stay dry and pray the flooding ends.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Just finished last weeks TP and did a quick look over of Saturdays KP before starting this weeks TP. Next have to read today's KP and do some knitting on gift dishcloths. Will come back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}} AND {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Fale is at the point of absolutely scared how he will cope without me again- especially at night- he gets in such muddles finding the loo. All hugs gratefully accepted!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW you have been very busy! Nice collection done up!



purl2diva said:


> Since coming back from AZ, I have concentrated on knitting hats, mittens and scarves for the children's charities our group supports. BUT, I need a break so I just ordered yarn (which I certainly don't need more of!)to make a sweater for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup Lover...meant to comment before on the cowl you are working on....it is beautiful. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Zoe, Happy Birthday and many, many, many more wonderful birthdays with lots of yarn, lots of projects, surrounded by people who love you.

Big Birthday Hugs


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

School is done for the semester and I got both President's honor roll and Dean's list for the semester. 4.0 across the board.

Anyhow with that out of the way I have a week of knitting and freelance photography to get started on.

Glad to be back, and yes, i will be checking in every single day! LOL

My in between Semester Recipe contribution to the tea party shall be a delightful one. Hugs to everyone!!!!!!!!!! Glad to be on break and back in the yarn!!!!!!!!!!! 

-HUGS-

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover, so sorry you are going into early menopause. I never did anything half-way, so mine was major, but it is all done now. Big Hugs to you dear. I know when your hormones are all over the place and you are not as calm feeling as normal, the last thing you need is your lunch plastered all over the hot oven. I was almost expecting you to say your got burned too. At that point you either laugh or cry. Thinking of you and we are here for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back Doogie, Congrats on the honors list and deans list!!!! Wonderful!!
Enjoy your week, can't wait to see more of your photography work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So many have posted about the situation here- (I am still in Sydney) I don't intend answering each post- because there will be an overdose of my posting- and inevitably things will get a bit repetitive. I am truly grateful for all the concern shown for us both. The big thing that has come out of my visit- even though I was almost at the point of burn-out when Fale left for Aussie, having the greater support of the family who are living here now, will make things much more workable, and there is the real advantage that they can help with doctors appointments and such- (translating- there is a limit to how much one can use a dictionary in such situations) . 6 o'clock in Aussie- 8 at home so I am feeling wide awake (morning), Monday morning. I spoke with darowil last night which is good- nice to know there are so many Tea Party goers this side of the Tasman. So much to sort out- But I am so lucky with my friends and support that I have from church members. I will arrive home mid-afternoon Wednesday- I was being independent and said I would travel by bus- but I may check with my friend Lili, whether she is working- I just have to be careful packing- some things will have to stay here.
So please forgive me for not responding individually! I have read and take on board everyone's concerns- but please don't feel that I have been pressured- it is more that I love my husband and want to be there for the good times he still has. Hopefully I will be able to be in contact with the families we will find, with luck for my two boys- it would be nice to get progress reports.
God Bless to all, whether coping with extreme weather, as Shirley, fire as Gigi, falling- Betty, grief- TNS, stages of life- Pup lover ( and chemo- did I gather that you have had your last chemo-? that is so much better than having to struggle through to November). Zoe with her birthday! so much has been happening- not the least Sam and his new grandson! I reckon Bentley has Grandpa's nose!!!!!! Love to Heidi, and to everyone else! I will be back home by evening Wednesday/Tuesday (26th/25th).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Company is gone and we had such a good time but I just basically got going as after they left I went to bed. Woke up and took a long bath and now want to get to so busy. Now today I am making up for it by accomplishing nothing. LOL Found a cherry tomato beginning on the one plant and 3 itty bitty peppers. We are behind but if we had started earlier we would have gotten that frost so better late than never.

I'm not being caught up on here any more for the last few months and forget email. So far behind. I miss all of you. You are the BEST!!!!

Lurker, sorry Fale is confused and already worried about you leaving. A mixed bag of emotions for you for sure. It must be so difficult sorting things out and what is best. Stay well dear and hope the trip has helped you by seeing Fale.
Big Hugs.

Spider, you had a birthday too.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Spider!!!!
Hope it was a wonderful, fabulous, and Great Day.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> No, I don't play a fiddle, I'm just backup with my accordion and do vocals.


So you JUST play accordion and do vocals!!! This sounds mighty impressive to me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Lovely to see you joining in at the Tea Party. I hope you can work out who is who (took me a little while but now most feel like old friends). It's just such a friendly and supportive group, and we are glad to welcome you in.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations Doogie. 
Lurker, take care of yourself, get some rest when you get back and accept that you can only do what you think is best. Lots of posters care about you.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> School is done for the semester and I got both President's honor roll and Dean's list for the semester. 4.0 across the board.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Doogie! Congrats on the President's honor roll and Dean's list, Job well done!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS...So sorry to hear about your uncle passing, but what a celebration you had. I could picture the funeral parade and the wonderful memories that this great man left behind. I have the feeling that he was listening in and rather thrilled to hear all of you celebrating his life. A sad time to lose someone that special in your life and I send my sympathy, but such a great thing to have had him as your very own uncle. He sounds like the kind of person that to know him is to love him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker....Wow, have I ever been missing out. I am sending you big hugs with the difficult decisions you have been making but I am so glad that you feel the family support there is creating the kind of situation that you want Fale in and wish to be part of in sharing Fale's life. We are never too old for adventures and this will be a very special one. You know you had our support with whatever decision you made as long as it is the right one for you!!!!
Big Hugs and it sounds like it has been a good trip with lots of thinking and hard decisions. Perhaps this family support will be good for you too. This is what I pray for.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is only natural that he would depend on you and I know that you want to be supportive of him. This is really a tough deal Julie - my heart just aches that you are going through such a trial. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Fale is at the point of absolutely scared how he will cope without me again- especially at night- he gets in such muddles finding the loo. All hugs gratefully accepted!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh purl those are wonderful - I so want to try mittens - on my bucket list even before socks!!!!!!!


purl2diva said:


> Since coming back from AZ, I have concentrated on knitting hats, mittens and scarves for the children's charities our group supports. BUT, I need a break so I just ordered yarn (which I certainly don't need more of!)to make a sweater for me.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats on the 4.0 - we are so proud of you!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your break and visit as often as possible!!!



doogie said:


> Hello one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> School is done for the semester and I got both President's honor roll and Dean's list for the semester. 4.0 across the board.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Julie I think that with his family to support you both that you will be able to make the most of the time you have left with him. On your own with Fale in NZ was wearing you to a frazzle. New adventures await - you can tell us all about them - we'll be here no matter where you are - luv-AZ


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words of support on the passing of my uncle. Much appreciated.
Good to see you back, Doogie, and congratulations.
Lurker, sorry to hear that Fale is anxious about your leaving. I'm sending you lots of hugs to share.
Gigi, hope you are using that bubble wrap! And hope the FM leaves you in peace. I hope the Canadian floods recede without further damage, and that the fires further south can be contained. It's all so frightening, but also brings out a lot of good in people, so I guess that's a 'silver lining'
I'm off to sleep now, so wish you all a good night, or good morning , as appropriate. Love to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank you Joy. I have little choice other than peanut if I want to buy the butter but I'm going to trawl the internet to find the method for making nut butters. I have easy access to various other nuts and hazel nuts grow wild here. Yesterday morning, my kitchen reeked of gin and elderflowers! No!! I wasn't adding the gin to my porridge. I'd made raspberry, cucumber and star anise flavoured gins and was bottling the cucumber flavour (chop two cucumbers into small dice, place on a screw-top jar, add a bottle of inexpensive gin, stir daily, bottle liquid after a week and drink well diluted with tonic water). I also bottled the elderflower cordial and that is now in the fridge. Had anyone come into the kitchen at that early hour, they would have wondered what I'd been doing. I've been invited out to lunch today and the restaurant is called The Parson's Nose. Great name. I'll enjoy the food and moreover, the company (beekeepers!!!) and conversation.


Oooh, how I would like to visit your kitchen on one of those days. Sounds so lovely and then lunch at the Parson's Nose. What fun and beekeepers for company. What could be better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am back- no rain very cold and my team lost a very clsoe game that we probably shouldn't have lost. After winning a game last week well that we probably shouldn't have won. Last week I thought maybe we were heading back to being a threat again this week not so sure.


The ups and downs of sports. Living not far from Buffalo and having followed their football team for years and years it has been a roller coaster ride for sure. Too bad they lost this one darowil after winning last week's. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Please keep my cousin, Janet, in your prayers. She had to have part of a cancerous lung removed yesterday. The dr's prognosis is very good. He's pretty sure he got all the cancer but we don't know yet if she'll have to have follow-up treatment.
> Her older sister died of cancer a little over a month ago. Another situation where the bad news seems to cluster!
> JuneK


So sorry to hear this and after just losing her older sister. Will remember her in prayer and glad the prognosis, at least, is good!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! I have not been home for a while because my DH and I have been traveling and each day we end up quite tired. We are on a driving vacation and first went to beautiful Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival got to see 4 plays in 3 days...loved it! Then off to Jackson Hole, Wyoming where the scenery is heaven on earth and I couldn't get enough of the beauty of the Tetons. We are presently in Colorado and we will be going through Rocky Mountain National Park and staying in Beaver Creek for another long stay where we plan to do river rafting etc., I could have used your wonderful bars....Thanks again for hosting the Tea Party... :-D


What a fabulous trip. Safe travels on the rest of it and you are certainly making the memories of a lifetime. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Seems like ages since I've posted, although I try to read every day.
> 
> Sam, WOW! Congratulations to Ayden and his team and best of luck during the tournament.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Keep us posted. Will pray that he gets the job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a delightful name for the pub. Your cucumber gin and other flavored gin sound delicious. Never heard of making it yourself. Does it have a pretty long shelf life (that is if you don't drink it all up....LOL)


Gwenie, you can make the best vanilla that way too. Buy cheap vodka, or good if you want to spend, and split a vanilla bean the entire length and put in a bottle you can close with some of the vodka.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from my sister. My BIL has to go into surgery. They are giving him a 50/50 chance of surviving the surgery. If they don't operate they are 100% certain they will lose him. Please pray.
> 
> Gigi


So sorry to hear this. Of course will pray. I hope there is good news already posted that I haven't seen yet as I am so far behind on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Same, Bentley is so adorable. What lovely photos you posted of him and it looks like God blessed you with some fabulous sunsets in celebration. Thank you for those photos and is the hat one you knit?? :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This picture of a firefighter here in Calgary, carrying a senior lady to safety - is an example of the way our EMs people are helping us all. The picture is being shown all over the world.


I just love this photo. It shows love in action. Isn't it wonderful to see people caring for others and they risk their own lives with only the thought of saving others. True heroes. Thank you for that. In the midst of this tragic flooding, it does show the hope of humanity.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have not been on today - heather was here all day s you know where I was until they left a small while ago. it was good to see them. heather is hoping to come to the knitapooloza along with her daughter Rebecca. that way you will get to meet my other daughter. I also invited Phyllis - we will see. I have my doubts if she will come.


very hot today - I should have had my a/c on before but since I wasn't here I didn't see an advantage of running it. it is on now and will soon cool off. mr. slim does a great job. I should explain - mr. slip is on the order of a heat pump but the hole into the house is only about silver dollar size. you can sit right next to the outdoor unit and talk in a normal voice it is so quiet.

must get busy - have a few pages to catch up.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing to your bil - hope this surgery turns out well.

thank goodness your son came home and got you out. I would certainly check on keeping the firemen around - one never knows when they will need help over an obstacle.

I so love your sense of humor - with that kind of a mind set you will be up and around in not time - but don't tell the firemen.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I really could use a quiet, uneventful day. Right now the plan is for more surgery for BIL in the morning to finish up what they started today.
> 
> I had a nice chat with my sister and had just got into bed when my DS came home from work. Mind you, it's 1 am ... He comes flying in like the house is on fire, screaming for me and his dad to get out!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

first of all betty - no one ever get banned from the ktp for writing too much - so please never hesitate to write what your heart tells you to.

I am so sorry about your fall - but there was a silver lining in that you went to the doctor and got help with your shoulder and your meds - all good things.

stress can certainly wear and tear on the body - just remember to breathe through your nose and breathe out threw pursed lips eight or ten times as often as you can - it does wonders for me - plus it makes you stop and res while you do it.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Sisters & Brothers
> I have slept the day away, since I could not sleep the night before. I have read all the posts and everyone is listed in my book for each need
> Spider (Happy Birthday) & Julie, you two have really been in my heart. This past six mos. As I have driven to Angies I have listened to some wonderful CDs and I am sending excerts from two of the many songs that touched my heart:
> Youve done well at hiding the pain in your life
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Well, just had the experience of typing a long post and losing it.
Let me try again...
Wanted to echo the thanks to Sam for hosting each week with such warmth and humor, and to thank him for the lovely pictures. There is just nothing like a new baby.
I wish strength and discernment and peace for all those facing challenges and difficult decisions. 
Puplover, your cowl is beautiful. Just love the color. 
I am sure that it will take a long time to recover from the flooding in Calgary. Our news programs have had some coverage of it, including one clip of a whole house floating down a river of water and then going under a bridge. Just heartbreaking. Think I heard that there were severe floods in India as well.
JuneK--Enjoyed hearing about your library work. I spent my career working in various kinds of libraries in various places--really enjoyed it--but was never lucky enough to have a fire station next door to where I worked


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I am going to join in in wishing you a grand birthday - hope it was a special day. how was the cheese cake?

sam



darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Zoe- have a lovely day. Anything planned? Or do you have to make your own cheesecake too?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Forgot to include this:
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Global-Issues/2013/0618/How-about-this-Canada-quiz-eh/Provinces
a quiz about Canada which I came across in one of the news sites I check. I had fun working through it and learned some things. There are some trick questions--at least to me. This newspaper has a whole series of these quizzes on different topics--you can see the list at the end of the quiz.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So chemo has put me into menopause and needless to say my moods arent stable or great. I put a frozen pizza in oven for my lunch, with extra sauce n cheese, went to get it out hit my wrist on rack jerked cardboard bent pizza ended up upside down on door of oven. Cleaned as much as i could while hot, waiting for it to cool so i can finish and no lunch. Maybe its just not my day sewing on a project this morning all done just need to put edging on open it, I bought the wrong kind! DH and i plan to go to Bloomington this week so will take itback n exchange it. Thinking im not gonna do much else today but read maybe knit a dishcloth, no biggie if i screw it up!


Menopause is not so bad after it is completely through. Hope things go better the rest of the week. Sorry that you had the mishap with the pizza. Hope you didn't burn yourself too bad. Take care and refresh your mind with some mindless knitting.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Since coming back from AZ, I have concentrated on knitting hats, mittens and scarves for the children's charities our group supports. BUT, I need a break so I just ordered yarn (which I certainly don't need more of!)to make a sweater for me.


Nice hats and scarves. Time to make something for yourself. Enjoy.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good afternoon all, still not caught up but if anyone is interested here is the no-bake cheesecake I make when I need a quick fix. Have made it for family dinners, showers and it is an old recipe so many probably have it.
> 9inch Lemon Cheesecake
> 1large cream cheese(8oz)
> 1 can eagle brand condensed milk
> ...


I made the cheesecake for dessert this evening as I was having dinner with my sister. The cheesecake is outstanding. Easy to make and full of flavour. A proper winner, Spider. You did all of us a kindness when posting this recipe. In reading the latest posts, it is clear that many of the KTP family are experiencing health difficulties, taxing decisions and anxious anticipations. I will hold all of you high in prayer. Most affectionately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the shirt was my gift from Hawaii when Heidi and gary went for their tenth anniversary.

sam



nittergma said:


> Sam, beautiful pictures of sun sets! Bentley is adorable! He looks so peaceful is he a good baby? The picture of you holding him is priceless! Very handsome I'd say especially with the wonderful shirt! I'm sure you will enjoy many happy times with him! I know you'll keep us posted on his progress! So happy for you and your family, and that you share some of your life with us!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another beautiful creation Shirley - thank you for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Zoe* !
> 
> I hope lucky is better and that you have a great year. Shirley
> 
> Your weather is getting pretty warm. Our sun is shining so life looks a bit better.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> School is done for the semester and I got both President's honor roll and Dean's list for the semester. 4.0 across the board.
> 
> ...


Welcome back and kudos for the grades!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZOE!!!!!!

JULIE. I know everyone here is supportive of the decision you have made. We know you are a strong woman and cannot be manipulated, but weighed all the issues very carefully and came to the best decision you could possibly make. How wonderful to be back with Fale again! Will you have a home of your own, or will you be staying with his family?

DOOGIE: WOOT, WOOT!!!!! glad to see you back!

Went to the Midwest Fiber Festival today (which was lovely). Unfortunately, they had no animals today, except rabbits, and the promised farmer's market didn't materialized. It wasn't too crowded, and all the vendors were very friendly and helpful. My kidneys are still a bit sore, so I had to sit and rest several times while walking around, but a good time was had by all. I purchased a drop spindle and some alpaca-blend roving. I'm very excited about learning to spin (long time bucket list item), but probably won't start right away.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Went to the Midwest Fiber Festival today (which was lovely). Unfortunately, they had no animals today, except rabbits, and the promised farmer's market didn't materialized. It wasn't too crowded, and all the vendors were very friendly and helpful. My kidneys are still a bit sore, so I had to sit and rest several times while walking around, but a good time was had by all. I purchased a drop spindle and some alpaca-blend roving. I'm very excited about learning to spin (long time bucket list item), but probably won't start right away.[/quote]

It is nice to have a special project to look forward to. Your post reminded me of my confusion a couple of years ago when one of DD's friends mentioned that he was taking a spinning class. I was puzzled because I had never heard him express any interest in crafts or fibers, but didn't say anything. Eventually I discovered that spinning can also refer to an exercise class...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunday afternoon and it is hot and humid so I'm sitting in the truckstop, knitting and people watching. This is a nice, fairly new ts with two tv rooms, a Taco Bell/Pizza Hut and a full restaurant. Have just a little over a week for work and then vacation for the 4th. My DS and family should be in Ohio around the 3rd. 

Happy birthday, Zoe and Spider. Hope it was a good one.

Julie, continued good wishes for you and Fale. The family support you are receiving will help you through the times to come. Remember we have your back and best wishes. 

Well, CRAFT has struck me. Read all the posts, got a chuckle from a few, and sent up prayers for those who need them. 

Have the socks almost ready to bind off and the top close to being finished. Hope this one fits her. Will know by the 4th. Luckily it is a very fast knit. 

Take care all. I will probably stop in before bedtime.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I know that area well. My son worked at the Globe and now at the National Theatre. Which is just up the road from your photos! Seemed strange seeing it on here.


I had to take Jamie down there so she could see it. I have photos of this area at night from last time I was here thought I'd try daytime ones for a change.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Shiny is my favorite color, too...it's a toss-up between that and purple!!! Just call me the 'queen of sleaze'! LOL!
> JuneK


No, no, not sleaze...flair! 

Bday dinner was good. My cake was pronounced tasty but a bit dry...must tweak the recipe a bit.

Now to try and get caught up!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Belated birthday wishes to Spider and Zoe. Zoe, if you made the coconut treats, did you toast the coconut?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Julie I think that with his family to support you both that you will be able to make the most of the time you have left with him. On your own with Fale in NZ was wearing you to a frazzle. New adventures await - you can tell us all about them - we'll be here no matter where you are - luv-AZ


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

what a wonderful idea! Thanks Daralene!



Angora1 said:


> Gwenie, you can make the best vanilla that way too. Buy cheap vodka, or good if you want to spend, and split a vanilla bean the entire length and put in a bottle you can close with some of the vodka.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

doogie said:


> Hello one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> School is done for the semester and I got both President's honor roll and Dean's list for the semester. 4.0 across the board.
> 
> ...


Wooooohooooooo! Excellent! I am so proud of you!

Gigi


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Zoe* !
> 
> I hope lucky is better and that you have a great year. Shirley
> 
> Your weather is getting pretty warm. Our sun is shining so life looks a bit better.


Shirley, as always, beautiful picture, your work says so much, you are truly an artist. So glad the sun is shinning, another answered prayer.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover, I have days like that as well...and no excuses at all...hang in there. 

Doogie, WELCOME BACK and congrats on your accomplishments!

{{{{JULIE}}}} (and to share with Fale) 

I need to sit & knit & digest all the food I ate...grilled steaks, pasta salad, fresh fruit, and of course cake. All yummy!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We went to Co op for some extra groceries yesterday. The only thing unusual was that the water had been sold out but they were bringin in large quantities as we were leaving. We are on very high ground , and so are our kids, but what a mess the city center is in. There is no electricity in the whole downtown section. parking lots are under water, streets in a lot of cases are impassable, basements flooded. They feel that it could be up to a week before people are allowed back into the city center.
> 
> The rivers have crested but are still dangerously high. 7 communities have lifted the evacuation in higher portions of each area - but many are still closed.
> 
> ...


With the sun comes new blessing, still praying, won't stop until all is well there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> and I am going to join in in wishing you a grand birthday - hope it was a special day. how was the cheese cake?
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam. Well the birthday was great but a bit sad today. Now the cheesecake --- well no shredded coconut to be had so I did something just as great. I chopped some maraschino sherries up and mixed them into the cheesecake, rolled the cheesecake balls into a coating of brown sugar and cinnamon. You take one cheese ball and spread it out on the rye crisps! ummmmmmm, even Lucky thought she should get in on the action! but I only let her have a lil bit! Saving the rest for the rest of the week when I want a snack! goes great with a cuppa!!! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> School is done for the semester and I got both President's honor roll and Dean's list for the semester. 4.0 across the board.
> 
> ...


DOOGIE!!! So good to hear from you again! And congrats on such wonderful grades....now you can relax and enjoy being with friends (US!!) once again. Can't wait to see what you'll be knitting up.
Welcome home! I'm sure Sam saved your place at the Tea table!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy birthday spider! sorry I m late. I hope you have a good day and that you have a very good, better year coming up. Shirley


Just beautiful !!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many have posted about the situation here- (I am still in Sydney) I don't intend answering each post- because there will be an overdose of my posting- and inevitably things will get a bit repetitive. I am truly grateful for all the concern shown for us both. The big thing that has come out of my visit- even though I was almost at the point of burn-out when Fale left for Aussie, having the greater support of the family who are living here now, will make things much more workable, and there is the real advantage that they can help with doctors appointments and such- (translating- there is a limit to how much one can use a dictionary in such situations) . 6 o'clock in Aussie- 8 at home so I am feeling wide awake (morning), Monday morning. I spoke with darowil last night which is good- nice to know there are so many Tea Party goers this side of the Tasman. So much to sort out- But I am so lucky with my friends and support that I have from church members. I will arrive home mid-afternoon Wednesday- I was being independent and said I would travel by bus- but I may check with my friend Lili, whether she is working- I just have to be careful packing- some things will have to stay here.
> So please forgive me for not responding individually! I have read and take on board everyone's concerns- but please don't feel that I have been pressured- it is more that I love my husband and want to be there for the good times he still has. Hopefully I will be able to be in contact with the families we will find, with luck for my two boys- it would be nice to get progress reports.
> God Bless to all, whether coping with extreme weather, as Shirley, fire as Gigi, falling- Betty, grief- TNS, stages of life- Pup lover ( and chemo- did I gather that you have had your last chemo-? that is so much better than having to struggle through to November). Zoe with her birthday! so much has been happening- not the least Sam and his new grandson! I reckon Bentley has Grandpa's nose!!!!!! Love to Heidi, and to everyone else! I will be back home by evening Wednesday/Tuesday (26th/25th).


It's good to hear that you're looking forward to the move, Julie. You know we only want the best for you....and you sound as if you'll be happy with the move!
Hugs and prayers will continue coming your way!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> So you JUST play accordion and do vocals!!! This sounds mighty impressive to me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely to see you joining in at the Tea Party. I hope you can work out who is who (took me a little while but now most feel like old friends). It's just such a friendly and supportive group, and we are glad to welcome you in.


I admire anyone who can play ANY musical instrument. And someone who can sing...well, let's just say you come close to 'god-hood'. I can not carry a tune in a bucket, as we say. And I always said, my sister plays the piano and I play the radio!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So sorry to hear this and after just losing her older sister. Will remember her in prayer and glad the prognosis, at least, is good!


Thank you! So glad you have time to visit with us again!! Missed you.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Since coming back from AZ, I have concentrated on knitting hats, mittens and scarves for the children's charities our group supports. BUT, I need a break so I just ordered yarn (which I certainly don't need more of!)to make a sweater for me.


Nice, lovely work. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have not been on today - heather was here all day s you know where I was until they left a small while ago. it was good to see them. heather is hoping to come to the knitapooloza along with her daughter Rebecca. that way you will get to meet my other daughter. I also invited Phyllis - we will see. I have my doubts if she will come.
> 
> very hot today - I should have had my a/c on before but since I wasn't here I didn't see an advantage of running it. it is on now and will soon cool off. mr. slim does a great job. I should explain - mr. slip is on the order of a heat pump but the hole into the house is only about silver dollar size. you can sit right next to the outdoor unit and talk in a normal voice it is so quiet.
> 
> ...


I'm getting more jealous all the time of everyone who is fortunate enough to be coming to your home in July, Sam. I'll be with all of you in spirit...afraid my health isn't good enough to make the trip!! I'm a real hermit these days!!
Perhaps Phyllis will make a special effort to be there.
It's been hot and muggy here for the last couple of days with another whole week of the same. They're predicting a 30% chance of rain every day...but when they show the weekly forecast, they have rain showing all day. Guess the weather people forget that means there's a 70% chance of sun. My daughter says they're just covering their butts because they're wrong so often these days!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Well, just had the experience of typing a long post and losing it.
> Let me try again...
> Wanted to echo the thanks to Sam for hosting each week with such warmth and humor, and to thank him for the lovely pictures. There is just nothing like a new baby.
> I wish strength and discernment and peace for all those facing challenges and difficult decisions.
> ...


I really enjoyed the work and the people I worked with...I never would have stayed for 20+ years if it had seemed like work! And the firemen were a real plus...we always had a good relations with them. If one of us had car problems, they were ready to help if possible. I went out one afternoon at 6 pm and had a flat tire. Of course, 3 of them came over to change it!! Guess it does get boring when there's no danger! They spend a lot of time waiting for that alarm to go off.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ceili said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZOE!!!!!!
> 
> JULIE. I know everyone here is supportive of the decision you have made. We know you are a strong woman and cannot be manipulated, but weighed all the issues very carefully and came to the best decision you could possibly make. How wonderful to be back with Fale again! Will you have a home of your own, or will you be staying with his family?
> 
> ...


So glad to hear the kidney problem is solved even if it is sore. There's an alpaca farm not too far from me...I may just have to pay them a visit. My sister has been...she's not a knitter but I'll have to ask her if they have a store with their wool? for sale. I guess it's called wool?
No fiber festival near me, unfortunately. I'm not spinner and don't have the room to even try it but would love to have some special yarn!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear the kidney problem is solved even if it is sore. There's an alpaca farm not too far from me...I may just have to pay them a visit. My sister has been...she's not a knitter but I'll have to ask her if they have a store with their wool? for sale. I guess it's called wool?
> No fiber festival near me, unfortunately. I'm not spinner and don't have the room to even try it but would love to have some special yarn!
> JuneK


It is called alpaca yarn as wool belongs to sheep. Good luck with it and let us know what you bought or your DS found out! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

in response to Ceili's post earlier, the chances are we will be with family- but in a more suitable house. must go!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> No, no, not sleaze...flair!
> 
> Bday dinner was good. My cake was pronounced tasty but a bit dry...must tweak the recipe a bit.
> 
> Now to try and get caught up!


I like your description much better than mine! My daughter told me one day that I got together with my friends because I was NOSY...to find out what was going on in our building...when I mentioned that to a friend, she said NOT nosy, INTERESTED!! I've corrected my daughter!
Now you've corrected me!! LOL!

Glad to hear the cake was tasty even though you want to tweak the recipe!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Sam. Well the birthday was great but a bit sad today. Now the cheesecake --- well no shredded coconut to be had so I did something just as great. I chopped some maraschino sherries up and mixed them into the cheesecake, rolled the cheesecake balls into a coating of brown sugar and cinnamon. You take one cheese ball and spread it out on the rye crisps! ummmmmmm, even Lucky thought she should get in on the action! but I only let her have a lil bit! Saving the rest for the rest of the week when I want a snack! goes great with a cuppa!!! Zoe


Glad the b'day celebration was great...but sorry for the sadness!
I mean, after all, you know Lucky is a PERSON and deserves a taste of the goodies!! LOL!
JUneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad to see you back again, Doogie. We've missed you and wondered how classes were going. 

Congratulations on the honors and achieving the 4.0 GPA.

Well done!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is called alpaca yarn as wool belongs to sheep. Good luck with it and let us know what you bought or your DS found out! Zoe


Thanks, Zoe! Guess I should have known that. Have you or anyone knitted with it? Seems like I remember some have mentioned it in the past!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Belated birthday wishes to Spider and Zoe. Zoe, if you made the coconut treats, did you toast the coconut?


Oh, Chris, that sounds even better than the original post of the recipe. I never thought of that idea. Thanks for bringing it up.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL this just cracks me up! The bubble wrap! (Pontuf)

gottastch (Charlotte) Thanks for the bubble wrap; I will share with Marianne and Gigi! LOL


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor Pup...I am so sorry your are having such a bad day. Sit down and put your feet up and read your book.

Zoe and Spider...forgive me for being late, but happy birthday.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad the b'day celebration was great...but sorry for the sadness!
> I mean, after all, you know Lucky is a PERSON and deserves a taste of the goodies!! LOL!
> JUneK


Lucky deserves all the loving she can get and she absolutely knows it too!
Just feeling a little blue over John. I know he isn't going to phone me and wish me a happy birthday or talk to me again. Just feeling a bit of sadness.
Mom gave me a sock knitting book from Lion Brand Yarn called Just Socks. There are crochet sock patterns in there too. I am going to find a pair of socks from in it to knit up. Zoe


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Spider...thanks for the cheesecake recipe. Sounds simple and yummy. Kind of recipe I like 

Purl2Diva...love all your hats,scarves and mittens. Will make some little child warm

Oh Julie...my heart just breaks for you. You are under so much stress and have some really big decisions to make. Poor Fale. I know this is terribly hard on him too as he doesn't understand what is going on. I am wrapping you in Angel wings.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Zoe! Guess I should have known that. Have you or anyone knitted with it? Seems like I remember some have mentioned it in the past!
> JuneK


I have and it is beautiful to knit up! You must be very careful about putting it through the wash though. It is all handwash in cold water as the alpaca yarn never stops felting and shrinking. Zoe


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Doogie wrote:
School is done for the semester and I got both President's honor roll and Dean's list for the semester. 4.0 across the board.

Good for you, Doogie. We are so proud of you and so glad to have you back...Betty


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks again Ifor the b-day wishes.
Needed a easy project today so started knitting a scarf to put in my donate box. I was hoping to make it for a child but I thin it is more adult size, which is ok be ause I am sure the mothers could use a scarf when winter comes.. I coasted on 33 with a size 7 needle, but I think the problem was the yarn was to thick, but it is coming out nice. Purling a row then knitting two then purling a row .
Just opened the windows and should be able to sleep with them open tonight. The humidity isn't as bad and it is suppose to cool down this evening and I don't think there is any storms in the area. 
Julie, you have hugs coming your way.
Zoe, I am sure the b-day was alittle hard with what you have been through.
Will check in latter, am going to knit some more.
Just had a piece of cheesecake.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Well done, Doogie. Bravo! Enjoy your hiatus.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I like your description much better than mine! My daughter told me one day that I got together with my friends because I was NOSY...to find out what was going on in our building...when I mentioned that to a friend, she said NOT nosy, INTERESTED!! I've corrected my daughter!
> Now you've corrected me!! LOL!
> 
> Glad to hear the cake was tasty even though you want to tweak the recipe!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: We gotta set these young'uns straight. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Zoe! Guess I should have known that. Have you or anyone knitted with it? Seems like I remember some have mentioned it in the past!
> JuneK


I love alpaca fiber. It's super soft and light but oh so warm. It does felt quite easily as well, so yes, gentle washing is in order. It's also good for people who have wool sensitivity.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love alpaca fiber. It's super soft and light but oh so warm. It does felt quite easily as well, so yes, gentle washing is in order. It's also good for people who have wool sensitivity.


Yes, as I have a huge allergy to wool and other animal fibers, I was surprised that I could knit with the alpaca and not have reactions to it! Zoe


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, thats strange. I have had cortisone shots but sorry no hiccups. But here is a remedy that seems to usually work......
> place your left thumb into to middle of your right palm. Take a deep breath and hold it as you press hard for about 10 secs.


it seems that this is a very rare circumstance, but is know. There was a sort of remedy in the link I posted but I did not pay much attention to it once I determined that this is a real occurrence.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many have posted about the situation here- (I am still in Sydney) I don't intend answering each post- because there will be an overdose of my posting- and inevitably things will get a bit repetitive. I am truly grateful for all the concern shown for us both. The big thing that has come out of my visit- even though I was almost at the point of burn-out when Fale left for Aussie, having the greater support of the family who are living here now, will make things much more workable, and there is the real advantage that they can help with doctors appointments and such- (translating- there is a limit to how much one can use a dictionary in such situations) . 6 o'clock in Aussie- 8 at home so I am feeling wide awake (morning), Monday morning. I spoke with darowil last night which is good- nice to know there are so many Tea Party goers this side of the Tasman. So much to sort out- But I am so lucky with my friends and support that I have from church members. I will arrive home mid-afternoon Wednesday- I was being independent and said I would travel by bus- but I may check with my friend Lili, whether she is working- I just have to be careful packing- some things will have to stay here.
> So please forgive me for not responding individually! I have read and take on board everyone's concerns- but please don't feel that I have been pressured- it is more that I love my husband and want to be there for the good times he still has. Hopefully I will be able to be in contact with the families we will find, with luck for my two boys- it would be nice to get progress reports.
> God Bless to all, whether coping with extreme weather, as Shirley, fire as Gigi, falling- Betty, grief- TNS, stages of life- Pup lover ( and chemo- did I gather that you have had your last chemo-? that is so much better than having to struggle through to November). Zoe with her birthday! so much has been happening- not the least Sam and his new grandson! I reckon Bentley has Grandpa's nose!!!!!! Love to Heidi, and to everyone else! I will be back home by evening Wednesday/Tuesday (26th/25th).


Sounds like you are in a good place generally with your decisions and that is the best that we can ask. Don't bother yourself over answering us all individually, you'd be typing for hours and you would be telling us each, basically the same information. 
Have a good time with Fale until time to return to NZ to make preparations. Hoping that all will go smoothly for you so less stress through it all. 
Hugs and love to you Julie.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't have a cell phone - never saw the need for one. I realize most people think they are necessary and I suppose if I traveled a lot I might have one. it was just one expense I thought I didn't need.
> 
> sam


I got a tracfone for $20 and $100/yr for use in car emergencies when I was driving a fair amount and always alone. Now I carry it in my pocket in case I should fall and need to call for help.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Long day, hot and breathing not to good. So will say night to all. Praying all are better tomorrow than today, filled with joy, comfort, peace, love and laced with strength. Big blessing coming your way.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Juliie, it sounds as if you have thought about what you want and you are the one who has to decide. We wish you well and I am sure it will be the right thing. We are all behind you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZOE!!!!!!
> 
> JULIE. I know everyone here is supportive of the decision you have made. We know you are a strong woman and cannot be manipulated, but weighed all the issues very carefully and came to the best decision you could possibly make. How wonderful to be back with Fale again! Will you have a home of your own, or will you be staying with his family?
> 
> ...


So glad you are starting to get well enough to get out and around but it sounds like you still need some more healing to take place. Hope you soon feel back to normal with no permanent damage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog...My oh my but you have had a bad fall and you are already dealing with enough. Perhaps we are more vulnerable for things like this to happen when we are under stress. Hope you will soon feel better, but know it takes time. Glad the doctor was able to help by changing the medications...A N D wonderful to hear that your Angie is making some progress. Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> No, no, not sleaze...flair!
> 
> Bday dinner was good. My cake was pronounced tasty but a bit dry...must tweak the recipe a bit.
> 
> Now to try and get caught up!


Sorlenna, am I reading this right. Was this your birthday?? Will have to try and check your posts.
OK, not your birthday. Thought I'd missed it and I wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually sorlenna - gary and I were talking about that today - I told him I had really enjoy the turnip last night - cut in strips and sprinkled with kosher salt - and he mentioned kalirabi - love it the same way I fixed the turnip..

sam



Sorlenna said:


> June, my condolences to you as well and I hope things look up for you soon.
> 
> Gigi! Lordy, girl, do things ever slow down at your house? :shock: I hope all is settling this morning. I think you've earned a couple firemen!
> 
> Welcome! Good to see you here (we "met" on the hat felting workshop).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> what a wonderful idea! Thanks Daralene!


re: making your own vanilla.

My sister did this and made it for gifts. She gave me one and when she came here taught me how to do it. Well, it was pretty easy, just put the split vanilla bean in a bottle with vodka. You could even use two vanilla beans if you wanted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Sam. Well the birthday was great but a bit sad today. Now the cheesecake --- well no shredded coconut to be had so I did something just as great. I chopped some maraschino sherries up and mixed them into the cheesecake, rolled the cheesecake balls into a coating of brown sugar and cinnamon. You take one cheese ball and spread it out on the rye crisps! ummmmmmm, even Lucky thought she should get in on the action! but I only let her have a lil bit! Saving the rest for the rest of the week when I want a snack! goes great with a cuppa!!! Zoe


Sorry it was a bit sad for you Zoe, but understandable. Now we all want to cheer you up with Big Hugs and cheers for a special birthday girl...YOU!!! Your cheesecake balls sound fabulous!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm getting more jealous all the time of everyone who is fortunate enough to be coming to your home in July, Sam. I'll be with all of you in spirit...afraid my health isn't good enough to make the trip!! I'm a real hermit these days!!
> Perhaps Phyllis will make a special effort to be there.
> It's been hot and muggy here for the last couple of days with another whole week of the same. They're predicting a 30% chance of rain every day...but when they show the weekly forecast, they have rain showing all day. Guess the weather people forget that means there's a 70% chance of sun. My daughter says they're just covering their butts because they're wrong so often these days!
> JuneK


Sure wish you felt well enough to come. You will be missed but we do understand. Feel better and so sorry your health is suffering.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> in response to Ceili's post earlier, the chances are we will be with family- but in a more suitable house. must go!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna wrote:
No, no, not sleaze...flair!

Bday dinner was good. My cake was pronounced tasty but a bit dry...must tweak the recipe a bit.

Now to try and get caught up!

_____________________________________

Sorlenna, just tell them it was a cake with European flair. When I lived in Germany at first I didn't like the cakes because they were more dry and a little thicker, but by the time I came back if I was served cake here it seemed so light and like nothing and I had developed a taste for the drier heavier ones. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the wind up party sounds like a blast - I love bluegrass music. have a great time.

will be anxious to see a picture of your sweater when it is finished.

sam



chickkie said:


> Good morning! ..holding my cup for coffee |_|? Thanks for the warm welcome and HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZOE. I only checked this out because of ZOE, and knew that if she was here it was a great place to be.
> 
> I don't have anything wonderful to show as far as knitting is concerned, since the last project is now a work in progress. I'm making a color block sweater for a child with limited yarn, and have the body done up to the armholes and the back to the shoulders. When I started the fronts from the armholes up I realized I have the back in a different size than the fronts, so I have to do something creative to make the fronts wider IF I have enough yarn.
> 
> I am making baked beans in the slow cooker today to take to a windup party for the Old Time Fiddler group that I belong to. No, I don't play a fiddle, I'm just backup with my accordion and do vocals. Next weekend the plan is to take the RV and go to a Blue Grass Festival about an hour down Island from me. My husband doesn't like that type of music so I will be on my own.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Zoe! Guess I should have known that. Have you or anyone knitted with it? Seems like I remember some have mentioned it in the past!
> JuneK


I knit with alpaca and it was quite lovely to knit. They say it breathes and yet is so warm. There apparently is different quality depending on if certain fibers are removed or not. Some is harsher and the ones with the harsher fibers removed is so soft.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So chemo has put me into menopause and needless to say my moods arent stable or great. I put a frozen pizza in oven for my lunch, with extra sauce n cheese, went to get it out hit my wrist on rack jerked cardboard bent pizza ended up upside down on door of oven. Cleaned as much as i could while hot, waiting for it to cool so i can finish and no lunch. Maybe its just not my day sewing on a project this morning all done just need to put edging on open it, I bought the wrong kind! DH and i plan to go to Bloomington this week so will take itback n exchange it. Thinking im not gonna do much else today but read maybe knit a dishcloth, no biggie if i screw it up!


Maybe curl up in bed with a book- not too much can wrong there! At least its nothing major- but often the little things are the things that we get upset over- the big things just take too effort to deal with to get upset about. And this of course makes them seem bigger


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Doogie wrote:
School is done for the semester and I got both President's honor roll and Dean's list for the semester. 4.0 across the board.
___________________________________ 
How wonderful. Your dedication and talent has paid off. You make us proud! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: We gotta set these young'uns straight. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to make an air freshener spray using distilled water, cheap vodka, and essential oils or fragrance oils for soap. My sister loved it and for the longest time would only use wht I made.



Angora1 said:


> re: making your own vanilla.
> 
> My sister did this and made it for gifts. She gave me one and when she came here taught me how to do it. Well, it was pretty easy, just put the split vanilla bean in a bottle with vodka. You could even use two vanilla beans if you wanted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good afternoon all, still not caught up but if anyone is interested here is the no-bake cheesecake I make when I need a quick fix. Have made it for family dinners, showers and it is an old recipe so many probably have it.
> 9inch Lemon Cheesecake
> 1large cream cheese(8oz)
> 1 can eagle brand condensed milk
> ...


That looks delcious and nice and simple.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorry it was a bit sad for you Zoe, but understandable. Now we all want to cheer you up with Big Hugs and cheers for a special birthday girl...YOU!!! Your cheesecake balls sound fabulous!!!!


All hugs and cheers are wonderfully accepted! Thank you! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to make an air freshener spray using distilled water, cheap vodka, and essential oils or fragrance oils for soap. My sister loved it and for the longest time would only use wht I made.


Wow, that is a great idea and I am ready for something like that. Have been putting essential oils on something in the vacuum cleaner and that works nice but that is a great idea for the bathroom, etc. No harmful chemicals and I'm all for simple with little processing!!! Thanks for that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, all caught up again, it's been a nice quiet Sunday. I think I'll watch Bringing up Baby and finish the sleeve to my little dress. Have a wonderful evening everyone, I'll check in before bed probably, can't help myself. lol
Hopes, prayers, and positive energies flowing out for all. 
Hugs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to make an air freshener spray using distilled water, cheap vodka, and essential oils or fragrance oils for soap. My sister loved it and for the longest time would only use wht I made.


And if you drink enough of that vodka, you may not ever need that air freshener! lol, Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> All hugs and cheers are wonderfully accepted! Thank you! Zoe


You are so welcome dear. Are you as hot as we are? The thermostat on the car read 105f but of course it couldn't have been that hot. Just because it was sitting in the sun. It says the high was expected to be 90f and that is more reasonable, although we are usually a few degrees higher. It actually felt like a sauna when I went outside as it was so humid. All I could think of was dog days of summer and don't even know where I learned that phrase. :lol: :lol: :lol:

How nice of your mother to get you that book.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> And if you drink enough of that vodka, you may not ever need that air freshener! lol, Zoe


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And would really be rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You are so welcome dear. Are you as hot as we are. The thermostat on the car read 105f but of course it couldn't have been that hot. Just because it was sitting in the sun. It says the high was expected to be 90f and that is more reasonable, although we are usually a few degrees higher. It actually felt like a sauna when I went outside as it was so humid. All I could think of was dog days of summer and don't even know where I learned that phrase. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How nice of your mother to get you that book.


No I am not in the heat of things here, temps are just under 20 celcius. But the humidity is quite high and more rainy days still to come for the next several days. You can grab a handful of air and squeeze the water out of it! hahaha, but inside I am dry. Will get the humidifier running tomorrow..... meantime, I guess I will "glow" hahaha, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are definitely going to need a picture of the mystery kal - the yarn is quite lovely.

great looking sweater - need a picture of that when it is finished too.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> And I do have some pictures to share------


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talking of purple - we have not heard from purplefi for quite a while - was she going on vacation or what>

sam



jknappva said:


> Shiny is my favorite color, too...it's a toss-up between that and purple!!! Just call me the 'queen of sleaze'! LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have not been on today - heather was here all day s you know where I was until they left a small while ago. it was good to see them. heather is hoping to come to the knitapooloza along with her daughter Rebecca. that way you will get to meet my other daughter. I also invited Phyllis - we will see. I have my doubts if she will come.
> 
> very hot today - I should have had my a/c on before but since I wasn't here I didn't see an advantage of running it. it is on now and will soon cool off. mr. slim does a great job. I should explain - mr. slip is on the order of a heat pump but the hole into the house is only about silver dollar size. you can sit right next to the outdoor unit and talk in a normal voice it is so quiet.
> 
> ...


How great that Heather is interested enough to come to meet your friends. And it was Heidi who encouraged you to go ahead with it orginally wasn't it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you kathleendoris - he certainly snagged his grandpa's heart.

it's good to see you again - do drop in anytime - the more the merrier.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, I have only just logged in for the first time after more than two weeks away and the first thing I read is that Bentley is one week old already. I am so glad for you. I hope everything went well and continues in the same way. I will catch up with the full story, and with everyone else's news in due course, but I couldn't proceed without offering you my congratulations and very best wishes.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, all caught up again, it's been a nice quiet Sunday. I think I'll watch Bringing up Baby and finish the sleeve to my little dress. Have a wonderful evening everyone, I'll check in before bed probably, can't help myself. lol
> Hopes, prayers, and positive energies flowing out for all.
> Hugs.


Bringing Up Baby is one of my all time favorites. Anxious to see the dress.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Dog Days of Summer!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the shirt was my gift from Hawaii when Heidi and gary went for their tenth anniversary.
> 
> sam


So a very appropriate shirt to wear to meet your youngest grandson and their youngest son for the first time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all have days like that when nothing seems to go right - I usually just go back to bed. lol

sam



Pup lover said:


> So chemo has put me into menopause and needless to say my moods arent stable or great. I put a frozen pizza in oven for my lunch, with extra sauce n cheese, went to get it out hit my wrist on rack jerked cardboard bent pizza ended up upside down on door of oven. Cleaned as much as i could while hot, waiting for it to cool so i can finish and no lunch. Maybe its just not my day sewing on a project this morning all done just need to put edging on open it, I bought the wrong kind! DH and i plan to go to Bloomington this week so will take itback n exchange it. Thinking im not gonna do much else today but read maybe knit a dishcloth, no biggie if i screw it up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great scarves and hats - love the couch.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Since coming back from AZ, I have concentrated on knitting hats, mittens and scarves for the children's charities our group supports. BUT, I need a break so I just ordered yarn (which I certainly don't need more of!)to make a sweater for me.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Doogie - congrats on a very successful semester at school...you are entitled to some well-deserved "you" time  Looking forward to your future posts 

Julie - There is definitely no need to reply individually. We know you are quite capable of making decisions and that you are strong, even when some days you maybe don't feel that way. With that being said, sisters always want to jump in and try to help so I hope you aren't frustrated with all our "help." We know you are sensible and are making the best decisions, under the circumstances presented. All our comments are just out of concern for your well-being. There will be some upset now but I'm confident there will be peace for you once you are there and settled. We are always with you, no matter what you decide to do in any matter. XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Bringing Up Baby and The Philadelphia Story are my all time favorite movies!

Think I will watch both tonight!

Pontuf

]Well, all caught up again, it's been a nice quiet Sunday. I think I'll watch Bringing up Baby and finish the sleeve to my little dress. Have a wonderful evening everyone, I'll check in before bed probably, can't help myself. lol
Hopes, prayers, and positive energies flowing out for all. 
Hugs.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - another man - even if it is on a limited basis. lol

sam



doogie said:


> Hello one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> School is done for the semester and I got both President's honor roll and Dean's list for the semester. 4.0 across the board.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> No I am not in the heat of things here, temps are just under 20 celcius. But the humidity is quite high and more rainy days still to come for the next several days. You can grab a handful of air and squeeze the water out of it! hahaha, but inside I am dry. Will get the humidifier running tomorrow..... meantime, I guess I will "glow" hahaha, Zoe


Enjoy your book. Feeling a bit down over John is not at all surprising but doesn't make it any easier to deal with.
Is your rain related to all the rain they have been having in Alberta?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The Dog Days of Summer!!!!!


That's what I was talking about. Tooo cute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the hat was given to him in the hospital to help keep him warm.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Same, Bentley is so adorable. What lovely photos you posted of him and it looks like God blessed you with some fabulous sunsets in celebration. Thank you for those photos and is the hat one you knit?? :wink:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well off for an afternoon of knitting again- to work on some stuff I just have to get doen. After a walk and coffee.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> the hat was given to him in the hospital to help keep him warm.
> 
> sam


Ooops, sorry I misspelled your name in that last post. I do know how to spell your name just got a little finger happy. Nice to see that knitters are out there doing good things for the wee ones in the hospitals. Knitters are such giving people.

I'll bet it is nice for you to have Doogie visit here. Hope it will be more often if he is taking the summer off.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well off for an afternoon of knitting again- to work on some stuff I just have to get doen. After a walk and coffee.


That's what I hope to do tomorrow darowil. Just couldn't get in gear today to get anything done, but I would like exactly that, a walk, coffee, and a day of knitting. Sounds like my kind of day.

How great that you got to talk with Julie. Something to think that you may be living on the same continent since it looks like she is moving there. Of course, it is a big one and not sure how far apart you will be?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That's what I hope to do tomorrow darowil. Just couldn't get in gear today to get anything done, but I would like exactly that, a walk, coffee, and a day of knitting. Sounds like my kind of day.
> 
> How great that you got to talk with Julie. Something to think that you may be living on the same continent since it looks like she is moving there. Of course, it is a big one and not sure how far apart you will be?


1 1/2 hours by plane, a couple of days driving. Seem to go to Sydney most years so will probably be able to catch up with her at some time. Though they are a long way out of the centre of Sydney.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I'm signing off for the night. DH has 2 more concerts tonight that I skipped. That busy day yesterday just took it right out of me.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy dance! The socks are off the needles and waiting to be tried on and ends woven in. Will post a picture tomorrow. Now, to get the top finished. And cast on more socks!!! Have a bag designated as the sock knitting bag. 

Haven't touched the Wingspan. Have 7 wings on and am contemplating frogging it and making Designers Waterfall Jacket. Am I crazy or what!? Not really happy with the shawl and it has several booboos in it. Decisions, decisions. 

Hope everyone has a good night (day). See you all in the morning.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> 1 1/2 hours by plane, a couple of days driving. Seem to go to Sydney most years so will probably be able to catch up with her at some time. Though they are a long way out of the centre of Sydney.


Oh, that is far. How wonderful if you do get to meet up at some point. Too bad it is so far but then that makes it very special if you do get to meet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Happy dance! The socks are off the needles and waiting to be tried on and ends woven in. Will post a picture tomorrow. Now, to get the top finished. And cast on more socks!!! Have a bag designated as the sock knitting bag.
> 
> Haven't touched the Wingspan. Have 7 wings on and am contemplating frogging it and making Designers Waterfall Jacket. Am I crazy or what!? Not really happy with the shawl and it has several booboos in it. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> ...


Bravo on the socks and :-( for the wingspan. Must be frustrating. See you in the morning too. Hmmmmm, I was signing off wasn't I....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 1 1/2 hours by plane, a couple of days driving. Seem to go to Sydney most years so will probably be able to catch up with her at some time. Though they are a long way out of the centre of Sydney.


But I gather it is relatively easy to get to the centre of the city by train, and not too expensive once one has the pension! And I will be wanting to do things like going to the Art Gallery.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Something to ponder...I started my next pair of two-at-a-time, toe-up, magic loop socks and may have had a little epiphany. I cast-on using "Judy's Magic Cast-On" and left a really long tail. When I started knitting the toe stitches, I held the knitting yarn AND the tail together and knit the tail in (amounted to about 4 rounds). It seems to me that this might give extra strength to those beginning toe rounds but doesn't seem to add a lot of extra bulk (fingering weight yarn). 

Do you all think this is a smart practice or not worth the effort???

This time I did a K1, P1 rib around the whole foot to snug-up the arch. I'm also using smaller needles this time too...such fun to experiment!!!! Just starting what this pattern calls the gusset


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Sam. Well the birthday was great but a bit sad today. Now the cheesecake --- well no shredded coconut to be had so I did something just as great. I chopped some maraschino sherries up and mixed them into the cheesecake, rolled the cheesecake balls into a coating of brown sugar and cinnamon. You take one cheese ball and spread it out on the rye crisps! ummmmmmm, even Lucky thought she should get in on the action! but I only let her have a lil bit! Saving the rest for the rest of the week when I want a snack! goes great with a cuppa!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely miss you june - hopefully next year your health will have improved so you could make the trip.

sam



jknappva said:


> I'm getting more jealous all the time of everyone who is fortunate enough to be coming to your home in July, Sam. I'll be with all of you in spirit...afraid my health isn't good enough to make the trip!! I'm a real hermit these days!!
> Perhaps Phyllis will make a special effort to be there.
> It's been hot and muggy here for the last couple of days with another whole week of the same. They're predicting a 30% chance of rain every day...but when they show the weekly forecast, they have rain showing all day. Guess the weather people forget that means there's a 70% chance of sun. My daughter says they're just covering their butts because they're wrong so often these days!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patches - do you have a/c? the hot humid weather makes it difficult for me also - it makes the air feel so heavy. I have been opening up at night - it seems to cool down enough and with my ceiling fan I am fine.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Long day, hot and breathing not to good. So will say night to all. Praying all are better tomorrow than today, filled with joy, comfort, peace, love and laced with strength. Big blessing coming your way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, am I reading this right. Was this your birthday?? Will have to try and check your posts.
> OK, not your birthday. Thought I'd missed it and I wouldn't want to do that.


Older son's bday--mine was a way back.

The hiccups seem to be gone now...thank goodness!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have the proporations gwen?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I used to make an air freshener spray using distilled water, cheap vodka, and essential oils or fragrance oils for soap. My sister loved it and for the longest time would only use wht I made.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> re: making your own vanilla.
> 
> My sister did this and made it for gifts. She gave me one and when she came here taught me how to do it. Well, it was pretty easy, just put the split vanilla bean in a bottle with vodka. You could even use two vanilla beans if you wanted.


Hmm...it would likely be a lot less expensive. I may have to try it (though I have an aversion to vodka, that part cooks out, doesn't it?).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did your husband get back safely from his five day trip?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, all caught up again, it's been a nice quiet Sunday. I think I'll watch Bringing up Baby and finish the sleeve to my little dress. Have a wonderful evening everyone, I'll check in before bed probably, can't help myself. lol
> Hopes, prayers, and positive energies flowing out for all.
> Hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna wrote:
> No, no, not sleaze...flair!
> 
> Bday dinner was good. My cake was pronounced tasty but a bit dry...must tweak the recipe a bit.
> ...


Carrot cake should be moist, in my opinion...and it was more crumbly than dense. I think a little more pineapple and about five minutes cut off the baking time will do it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi thinks it is a great idea - is looking forward to it as much as I am.

sam



darowil said:


> How great that Heather is interested enough to come to meet your friends. And it was Heidi who encouraged you to go ahead with it orginally wasn't it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - did you get any storms tonight - it blew and thundered - a few flashes of lightening - a little rain - not much - but it looked like people east and north were getting the brunt of it - didn't know if it travel to you or not.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Enjoy your book. Feeling a bit down over John is not at all surprising but doesn't make it any easier to deal with.
> Is your rain related to all the rain they have been having in Alberta?


It is the far east of the same system that is sweeping over Southern Alberta. There is another system pushing up into southern Alberta from the southwestern states. The river running through Calgary will join up with the Saskatchewan River which runs through Saskatoon. It is expected to crest in Saskatoon by Tuesday. Saskatoon, Saskatchewan is already preparing for the flood waters to reach them. From there the water system makes it way into Manitoba and by the end of the week the waters will crest in a town called The Pas, Manitoba before it empties into Lake Winnipeg. 
I used to live on the river bank in Saskatoon with my sister. We had an apartment there. My sister still lives in Saskatoon but I don't think she is too close to the river. My father used to work in The Pas.
Lots of water is falling from the skies!! hmmmm, a big umbrella wont help! Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am sad that I am not able to come to the knit-a-palooza this year. I have a teachers conference that week, and wouldn't be able to get there in time. It's about a 19 hour drive. I can't do that without spending the night somewhere. I know it will be wonderful, and I can't wait to see pictures!

Julie, just know that you have our support! I just wish you were able to bring your fur babies with you. I know you will find good homes for them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> The Dog Days of Summer!!!!!


sooooooo cute, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> patches - do you have a/c? the hot humid weather makes it difficult for me also - it makes the air feel so heavy. I have been opening up at night - it seems to cool down enough and with my ceiling fan I am fine.
> 
> sam


yes, the A/C is good but I like to open the windows don like the house closed up. :-D I am using the A/C now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is the far east of the same system that is sweeping over Southern Alberta. There is another system pushing up into southern Alberta from the southwestern states. The river running through Calgary will join up with the Saskatchewan River which runs through Saskatoon. It is expected to crest in Saskatoon by Tuesday. Saskatoon, Saskatchewan is already preparing for the flood waters to reach them. From there the water system makes it way into Manitoba and by the end of the week the waters will crest in a town called The Pas, Manitoba before it empties into Lake Winnipeg.
> I used to live on the river bank in Saskatoon with my sister. We had an apartment there. My sister still lives in Saskatoon but I don't think she is too close to the river. My father used to work in The Pas.
> Lots of water is falling from the skies!! hmmmm, a big umbrella wont help! Zoe


So there is quite a while before the floods settle- and with so much rain still falling I guess levels will just keep climbing. So I gather you aren't at risk and your sister should be safe but places that you know well could well be inundated.
Never having been invovled in a flood of any description it is hard to comprehend. Have seen the terrible pictures of the Queenslands flood in Northern Australia whihc is the closest I've ever been. And Queensland is even further away than Sydney is.

(When I said 2 days to Sydney it is not 48 hours driving, I have assumed a stop on the way. It could be done in one hit by 2 drivers but it is a very long trip and I wouldn't try it now. Maybe when I was younger -in one go I mean. I am trying to convince David that we should drive over for one of our trips there. Lots to see on the way.) Just looked it up 15 hours drive to Sydney and almost 22 to Brisbane (Queenslands capital) which was flooded in recent floods


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Carrot cake should be moist, in my opinion...and it was more crumbly than dense. I think a little more pineapple and about five minutes cut off the baking time will do it.


I agree- in fact I like all my cakes moist and light. Not keen on chocolate cake because often it is dry- love the icing though! But your adjustments could well be enough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Didn't get far with staying off did I? Actually came on to see if I could work out how to Skype David but he wasn't coming as online - as he was on skype the issue is this end and I have no idea what to do about it. so just used the phone instead. He's now in Switzerland for a few days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Puplover
Have been working on the Airy Summer Infinity Scarf which is a long cowl in a beautiful cantaloupe color. Still have the readers wrap and eiffel tower shawl on also needed something with a quick satisfaction of completion. I got the pattern from lys when I got the yarn, it was free, something she designed herself.

Everyone have a wonderful day dayneed another cuppa some breakfast and to get busy.[/quote]

The colour is lovely very bright.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> So chemo has put me into menopause and needless to say my moods arent stable or great. I put a frozen pizza in oven for my lunch, with extra sauce n cheese, went to get it out hit my wrist on rack jerked cardboard bent pizza ended up upside down on door of oven. Cleaned as much as i could while hot, waiting for it to cool so i can finish and no lunch. Maybe its just not my day sewing on a project this morning all done just need to put edging on open it, I bought the wrong kind! DH and i plan to go to Bloomington this week so will take itback n exchange it. Thinking im not gonna do much else today but read maybe knit a dishcloth, no biggie if i screw it up!


I hope you have a much better day today. Sending happy thoughts and energy your way. (((HUGS)))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> in response to Ceili's post earlier, the chances are we will be with family- but in a more suitable house. must go!


Glad to see you on if even for a short while. Hugs my dear friend, remember to take deep breaths. Wish I was there so I could give you a hug in person.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - another man - even if it is on a limited basis. lol
> 
> sam


And one more brother to add to the family!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Sam. Well the birthday was great but a bit sad today. Now the cheesecake --- well no shredded coconut to be had so I did something just as great. I chopped some maraschino sherries up and mixed them into the cheesecake, rolled the cheesecake balls into a coating of brown sugar and cinnamon. You take one cheese ball and spread it out on the rye crisps! ummmmmmm, even Lucky thought she should get in on the action! but I only let her have a lil bit! Saving the rest for the rest of the week when I want a snack! goes great with a cuppa!!! Zoe


Now that sounds delicious! I do not have any coconut but do have brown sugar and cinnamon, no prizes for guessing what I will be snacking on today lol thanks Zoe for your inspirational idea


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Zoe! Guess I should have known that. Have you or anyone knitted with it? Seems like I remember some have mentioned it in the past!
> JuneK


It is lovely to knit with, I did a cowl for a friend and she just loves it as it is so soft and cosy even with our westerly gales blowing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gigi, of course you get to keep the firemen! Here are some that are keepers and two you can eat! hahaha, Zoe


Mmmmm Yummy to both types!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks for the happy birthdays folks. I am going to go over to my parents' place for a bit today. Mom is making me a spice cake. I may stop by the grocery store and pick up some ingredients for the cr. cheese balls. I need some shredded coconut!
> Lucky is doing much better. She ate all her supper yesterday and was hungry. She even asked to go outside and it was pouring rain! Seems like she is on the mend and I am thankful for that.
> Zoe


Happy (late) Birthday!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have finally caught up with this tea party. At some point, I will have to visit the ones I missed, as not everything makes sense without knowing what went before!

Sam, Bentley is just gorgeous and seems to have a real little personality already. He is going to be such a joy to you all!

Happy belated Birthdays, Zoe and Spider: may the coming year be a really good one for you both.

My best wishes to all who are suffering from flooding or other natural events. We have just returned from France and even though, where we were in Provence, the weather was perfect, other parts of France were suffering from floods and storms, as were parts of Germany, Austria and other countries to the east of where we were. The town where we stayed, Vaison la Romaine, was actually devasted by appalling floods in 1992, with considerable loss of life and property, but has now fortunately recovered from those dreadful events.

Julie, I am glad you have reached a position where you are able to work things through. Hard as it is to give up your home and the dogs, I think it would be even harder to contemplate giving up Fale. It is just such a shame that as well as all that, you also have to find a considerable sum of money in order to settle in Australia. Best wishes as always.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Good morning! ..holding my cup for coffee |_|? Thanks for the warm welcome and HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZOE. I only checked this out because of ZOE, and knew that if she was here it was a great place to be.
> 
> I don't have anything wonderful to show as far as knitting is concerned, since the last project is now a work in progress. I'm making a color block sweater for a child with limited yarn, and have the body done up to the armholes and the back to the shoulders. When I started the fronts from the armholes up I realized I have the back in a different size than the fronts, so I have to do something creative to make the fronts wider IF I have enough yarn.
> 
> I am making baked beans in the slow cooker today to take to a windup party for the Old Time Fiddler group that I belong to. No, I don't play a fiddle, I'm just backup with my accordion and do vocals. Next weekend the plan is to take the RV and go to a Blue Grass Festival about an hour down Island from me. My husband doesn't like that type of music so I will be on my own.


Welcome! The festival sounds like fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor Fale is at the point of absolutely scared how he will cope without me again- especially at night- he gets in such muddles finding the loo. All hugs gratefully accepted!


((((hugs))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. What a lot to catch up on here! I think i still am 8 pages behind. Had a busy couple of days. Yesterday i went to a line dance social afternoon. Had a great time... well i always do at socials but havent been to one for a couple of months. I told myself i would just stay for about 2 hours then come home and get stuff done here.... but i just couldnt leave when i was having such a good time, could I?? So today after i had been to mums and done for her, then some groceries, the plan was catch up here.... but... I ended up having three separate friends call in.. at different times. The last one left at nearly 6pm. Anyway It was a good couple of days. 
Thinking of you all and i am catching up on all your news even though i havent commented on most. Too many. Keep smiling Sam and sisters!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto from me too. Just terrible. Its looking like Queensland here a few months ago.


Not just a few months ago, try about 2 years before that as well. South East Queensland has had 2 one in a century floods within the last few years. Some people has still not made it back into homes before being badly flooded out again.

Here's prayers that it receedes and is able to be cleaned up without any serious disease issues, which are always a concern after any major flooding event, usually because sewage has be washed out into the streets.

I am happy to hear that our Calgary based members are clear so far and hope that they stay so.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> I don't have a cell phone - never saw the need for one. I realize most people think they are necessary and I suppose if I traveled a lot I might have one. it was just one expense I thought I didn't need.
> 
> sam


Depending on your circumstances. We have finally convinced my mother to carry one, not so we can ring her but so she can ring us if there are any problems. She learnt the value after a minor accident that she was involved in. There are pros and cons for them. I do use mine for more than phone calls, I use the camera on a regular basis, the internet facility and navigation apps for geocaching (means I rarely need a separate gps) It also has my diary in it. Great value, 1 item instead of 4 or 5.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have and it is beautiful to knit up! You must be very careful about putting it through the wash though. It is all handwash in cold water as the alpaca yarn never stops felting and shrinking. Zoe


I've found that my 'washable' wool socks tend to want to felt even when the water is only warm and the dryer is on a lower setting. So from now on, I'm washing them by hand and laying flat to dry. If I'm going to pay the price for alpaca or wool, I'm definitely going to be careful laundering it! It's just really hard to find a flat spot in a not very large apartment that my cat won't walk across!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love alpaca fiber. It's super soft and light but oh so warm. It does felt quite easily as well, so yes, gentle washing is in order. It's also good for people who have wool sensitivity.


I'm not sure I have a wool allergy or even sensitivity. My wool socks don't bother me but if I try to wear a wool sweater or wool fabric, it itches me to death! Perhaps I can only tolerate it in small 'doses'!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sure wish you felt well enough to come. You will be missed but we do understand. Feel better and so sorry your health is suffering.


Thanks for those very kind words. My problem is ongoing....5 failed back surgeries and arthritis (so many of us are familiar with Sir Arthur!!) and am confined to a wheelchair except for very brief times. But after 8 years I'm used to it. Just no more long trips or airplanes. I'm so glad I traveled before my health interfered! But that's life...and as I say....I'm still here to complain!! LOL! I feel my problems are very minor compared to our other friends here.
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - did you get any storms tonight - it blew and thundered - a few flashes of lightening - a little rain - not much - but it looked like people east and north were getting the brunt of it - didn't know if it travel to you or not.
> 
> sam


Apparently we missed it altogether, Sam. It finally got just barely dry enough for Don to get a chance at the ''unintentional'' plants growing profusely in his garden. lol We'd had so much rain that the weeds were getting so tall. Earlier, we'd had several nights of frost long after the usual date and since we are out in the country, we got much cooler temps than had been predicted for those nights. Most of the plants are surviving.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And I got rid of my land line for the same reason. I only use my cell phone for all calls!
> JuneK


I got rid of my landline in Aidelaide because it was getting too expensive for the amount of use it got. I found the mobile cheaper, and used the library for the free internet, or the office computers. I would save what I wanted on those computers and read it at home on mine. Now I live with my mother and stepfather, and they have landline, but our internet is currently a mobile modem, due to way phonelines were laid. We are physically less that a km from exchange, but over 5 kms the way the line was laid. Waiting to see when NBN is put through and if it will work out better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Heading to Portsmouth for a couple days, meeting up with Tessa.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Heading to Portsmouth for a couple days, meeting up with Tessa.


How exciting for you and Jamie. Have a fabulous time and how nice to see your beautiful daughter. Great smile. Can tell it will be a lovely day for all of you. Hugs to both of you and Tessa.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> we will definitely miss you june - hopefully next year your health will have improved so you could make the trip.
> 
> sam


Thanks for thinking of me,Sam. But this is an ongoing problem that there's really no help for. When you go to the orthopedic surgeon and he looks at the MRI and says, I'm sorry there's nothing more we can do....why waste my time and the insurance money going back!! and more than one has said that. So I live with it and am so thankful for the things I can still do. 
I have a motorized wheel chair, my daughter lives with me and does the things, I can no longer do. She does the shopping and prepares meals, does laundry... and if I want to go anywhere, she's always willing to drive. I have a carrier for the chair on my SUV so that's not a problem....I can drive but would just rather not. She likes to drive so she drives!! All in all, I feel very fortunate. And I'll be with all of you in July in spirit and my heart will be with you!!!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Older son's bday--mine was a way back.
> 
> The hiccups seem to be gone now...thank goodness!


Those hiccups sure lasted a long time. Yes, thank goodness they seem to be gone now. What a siege that was. Did something work or just ran down on their own.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm...it would likely be a lot less expensive. I may have to try it (though I have an aversion to vodka, that part cooks out, doesn't it?).


No you don't cook it. It just takes time to let the vanilla seep out into the brew. However, now that you mention it, why couldn't you cook it. That would speed up the whole process. However, I do think it is like some European cures and tinctures and needs the alcohol to keep it from spoiling?? Real vanilla has alcohol in it also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> So there is quite a while before the floods settle- and with so much rain still falling I guess levels will just keep climbing. So I gather you aren't at risk and your sister should be safe but places that you know well could well be inundated.
> Never having been invovled in a flood of any description it is hard to comprehend. Have seen the terrible pictures of the Queenslands flood in Northern Australia whihc is the closest I've ever been. And Queensland is even further away than Sydney is.
> 
> (When I said 2 days to Sydney it is not 48 hours driving, I have assumed a stop on the way. It could be done in one hit by 2 drivers but it is a very long trip and I wouldn't try it now. Maybe when I was younger -in one go I mean. I am trying to convince David that we should drive over for one of our trips there. Lots to see on the way.) Just looked it up 15 hours drive to Sydney and almost 22 to Brisbane (Queenslands capital) which was flooded in recent floods


I've never been in a flood either, thank goodness. My city is beside a very large river that flows from the mountains of Virginia to the Chesapeake Bay. When I was younger (I grew up about 10 miles from the river) I asked my mother about the danger of flooding. She told me that the river was so wide in this area that there was no danger of flooding. The only flooding we would get would be from a storm surge from a hurricane. and that has been known to happen further upstream. We're still in the tidal area here so we get higher tides if the wind is the right way. The river here is about 4 1/2 miles wide.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Carrot cake should be moist, in my opinion...and it was more crumbly than dense. I think a little more pineapple and about five minutes cut off the baking time will do it.


Yes, agreed. One of my favorites if I do have cake is carrot cake. Well, I tried with my European cake to help you but I know carrot cake is nice moist and it is a little thicker to begin with.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It is the far east of the same system that is sweeping over Southern Alberta. There is another system pushing up into southern Alberta from the southwestern states. The river running through Calgary will join up with the Saskatchewan River which runs through Saskatoon. It is expected to crest in Saskatoon by Tuesday. Saskatoon, Saskatchewan is already preparing for the flood waters to reach them. From there the water system makes it way into Manitoba and by the end of the week the waters will crest in a town called The Pas, Manitoba before it empties into Lake Winnipeg.
> I used to live on the river bank in Saskatoon with my sister. We had an apartment there. My sister still lives in Saskatoon but I don't think she is too close to the river. My father used to work in The Pas.
> Lots of water is falling from the skies!! hmmmm, a big umbrella wont help! Zoe


My heart sure goes out to Shirley and all those suffering from this flooding. Said they expect to be out of power for months. Sure hope that is wrong. I imagine workers will come from all over to help get things going.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> So there is quite a while before the floods settle- and with so much rain still falling I guess levels will just keep climbing. So I gather you aren't at risk and your sister should be safe but places that you know well could well be inundated.
> Never having been invovled in a flood of any description it is hard to comprehend. Have seen the terrible pictures of the Queenslands flood in Northern Australia whihc is the closest I've ever been. And Queensland is even further away than Sydney is.
> 
> (When I said 2 days to Sydney it is not 48 hours driving, I have assumed a stop on the way. It could be done in one hit by 2 drivers but it is a very long trip and I wouldn't try it now. Maybe when I was younger -in one go I mean. I am trying to convince David that we should drive over for one of our trips there. Lots to see on the way.) Just looked it up 15 hours drive to Sydney and almost 22 to Brisbane (Queenslands capital) which was flooded in recent floods


Yes, that deserves an overnight. Too hard to sit in the car that long and so nice to get the legs up for the night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Didn't get far with staying off did I? Actually came on to see if I could work out how to Skype David but he wasn't coming as online - as he was on skype the issue is this end and I have no idea what to do about it. so just used the phone instead. He's now in Switzerland for a few days.


Hope you can get the issue settled so you can feel closer with seeing one another. Switzerland is wonderful.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Heading to Portsmouth for a couple days, meeting up with Tessa.


Your trip sounds like so much fun!!! ANd besides the pictures and memories, you have some lovely yarn to remind you of your wonderful time in England.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Here is a photo of my cousin and his wife. He had a heart transplant ten days ago. He looks amazingly well but then he has always been very fit and active (well, as much as his bad heart would allow over the past 12 years)! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, agreed. One of my favorites if I do have cake is carrot cake. Well, I tried with my European cake to help you but I know carrot cake is nice moist and it is a little thicker to begin with.


And 'fruit cocktail' cake is also very moist. Haven't had one of those in years!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have finally caught up with this tea party. At some point, I will have to visit the ones I missed, as not everything makes sense without knowing what went before!
> 
> Sam, Bentley is just gorgeous and seems to have a real little personality already. He is going to be such a joy to you all!
> 
> ...


Welcome back. So glad you weren't affected by all the bad weather and had a wonderful time in Provence. Fond memories of the book "A Year in Provence," but never got there myself. Always wanted to visit there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! Here is a photo of my cousin and his wife. He had a heart transplant ten days ago. He looks amazingly well but then he has always been very fit and active (well, as much as his bad heart would allow over the past 12 years)! Zoe


He looks great after going through such an ordeal. Continued healing for him and a wonderful, long life. They make a gorgeous couple. What a miracle this is to be able to save lives this way. Know each day is certainly precious to them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok everyone, signing off for a while to get some more knitting done. Didn't fall asleep till 2:30am so I will need a nap at some time soon too. DH's concerts went well and he got to visit with former students who were back in town to play at the Jazz Festival. So rewarding for him to see them and learn of their successes and their lives. It was a special night for him.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> He looks great after going through such an ordeal. Continued healing for him and a wonderful, long life. They make a gorgeous couple. What a miracle this is to be able to save lives this way. Know each day is certainly precious to them.


Doesn't he look great? He never did loose the sparkle in his eyes -- comes from enjoying life and living it to the fullest! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> This just breaks my heart. We were just near Pagosa Springs when we were traveling to Durango and Telluride. I was hoping that area of Colorado would be spared.
> 
> On a happier note Kat's family ranch in Colorado Springs was not a total loss. Last weekend it was moved to the saved list. Kat's Mom moved back into one of the homes. But there is rampant looting and for some reason the governor never called in the national guard for the looting.
> 
> ...


Oh that is wonderful news about the ranch for sure!! In Colorado it is legal to carry a gun openly on your hip.. western style holster type of course.. I'm sure many of the ranchers and home owners will be out and about with their pistols at the ready.. they don't take well to looters for sure!! 
So far the fire has not spread across the Divide so hopefully they will get it contained!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! Here is a photo of my cousin and his wife. He had a heart transplant ten days ago. He looks amazingly well but then he has always been very fit and active (well, as much as his bad heart would allow over the past 12 years)! Zoe


He looks fantastic!

Gigi


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> So chemo has put me into menopause and needless to say my moods arent stable or great. I put a frozen pizza in oven for my lunch, with extra sauce n cheese, went to get it out hit my wrist on rack jerked cardboard bent pizza ended up upside down on door of oven. Cleaned as much as i could while hot, waiting for it to cool so i can finish and no lunch. Maybe its just not my day sewing on a project this morning all done just need to put edging on open it, I bought the wrong kind! DH and i plan to go to Bloomington this week so will take itback n exchange it. Thinking im not gonna do much else today but read maybe knit a dishcloth, no biggie if i screw it up!


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Pup lover}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} hope today is 100% better for you Sis!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

For summer travelers and armchair travelers, I thought I'd share this free ebook. It is a state-by-state guide to 25 lesser-known national parks and sites in the U.S. One that they mention is the Black Canyon of the Gunnison in Colorado, which is just breathtaking. The "big-name" parks are wonderful, but crowded, so it is nice to know about some of these.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/dispatches/2013/06/24/lesser-known-national-parks/2441873/


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good morning KTP family, I am far behind in the posts, but won't be able to catch up this morning. Hopefully calmer days are ahead after today! Little things happening that add up to a domino affect but nothing really major to report. 
Do have a question about Gardenia bushes if anyone has them growing in their gardens, I have 3 on North East side of the house, have done beautifully in the past, but this year 2 of them are falling over.. I went out yesterday and staked them but am wondering why they would all of a sudden fall over? the roots are firmly in the ground and this red clay doesn't give in that easily.. LOL. I'll admit I'm too tired to look this up, plus I'm not able to sit very long these days.. Okay, I admit I have overdone a bit, but today is an easy day (as long as mom behaves that is) it's just life with a bad hip and knee.. no biggie just not comfortable as I know many are in worse condition than I am today. 
Anyway, have to sign out and sit with mom.. (she is jealous at times that I "chat" with the tea family) I don't take the lap top in with me and she talks to much for me to concentrate on knitting.. LOL.. 
Love you all so very much.. keeping you in my prayers today and everyday.. 
M.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for those very kind words. My problem is ongoing....5 failed back surgeries and arthritis (so many of us are familiar with Sir Arthur!!) and am confined to a wheelchair except for very brief times. But after 8 years I'm used to it. Just no more long trips or airplanes. I'm so glad I traveled before my health interfered! But that's life...and as I say....I'm still here to complain!! LOL! I feel my problems are very minor compared to our other friends here.
> JuneK


I know Sir Arthur, very well, he loves my place. Won't leave LOL :roll: my hands and knees. But as hard as he try's, I won't give in. :x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did your husband get back safely from his five day trip?
> 
> sam


He was gone 4 days last week, and I just sent him out the door with a cooler full of sandwiches, tea/water, and snacks to get him throught this 5-6 day stint, he may be home Friday, but could be Sat sometime depending on if he has to pick up a load to bring back. They try not to have him have to run empty, which make sense, just hope he doesn't have to go tooooo far out of the way to pick it up. It will definitely be a quiet week here, but then Dstepmother was given this week off, how's that for fates working together, I won't have as much time at home to do things here, but on the plus side I won't get too terribly lonely. lol Wonder what trouble we can get up to while David is gone. lololol :twisted:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Heading to Portsmouth for a couple days, meeting up with Tessa.


She is just beautiful, love her smile. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Doesn't he look great? He never did loose the sparkle in his eyes -- comes from enjoying life and living it to the fullest! Zoe


YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all, such a pretty morning here. Sun is out and cooler temperatures. 
Your cousin looks wonderful and they look so happy, hope he keeps recovering.
All who are traveling, have lots of fun.
Hope we all have a good week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren, looks like you and Jamie are having a great time, hug Tessa for us. Love Jamie's smile, looks like she's really enjoying the time with you. 

Zoe, your cousin looks wonderful for having had his surgery not very long ago, so glad he's doing so well, hope he can get back to his normal activities soon now that the heart is working properly. :thumbup:

Well, I'm caught up and I reeeaalllly need my first cup of coffee, got sidetracked getting DH off to work and sitting down here with you all. See you in a bit.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Have my coffee, first cup, hot already today, love the heat but not humidity.
Will be in most of the day, because of it,  smile it's a new day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have finally caught up with this tea party. At some point, I will have to visit the ones I missed, as not everything makes sense without knowing what went before!
> 
> Sam, Bentley is just gorgeous and seems to have a real little personality already. He is going to be such a joy to you all!
> 
> ...


It is pretty gut wrenching, Kathleendoris- 57 years is a lot of personal history to leave behind- but as you have realised I am prepared to do it for Fale- fares between the two countries are relatively cheap- and I contemplate being back in Christchurch for my dotage years. The worst at the moment is contemplating life without little Ringo- but the decision has come at a time when I must rely on my own resources. My family has a history of making life changes in later age- I hope this proves to be part of that pattern- not sinking into a mindless old age. I had to do it when nearly 10 years old at my father's insistence- this time at least it is my decision! I think it is my fate always to be a displaced person- I have requested that my ashes at least return to Edinbane on Skye, where my Nicholson ancestors lived. You can't take the Scot out of the girl, even if she has had to leave her homeland.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm not sure I have a wool allergy or even sensitivity. My wool socks don't bother me but if I try to wear a wool sweater or wool fabric, it itches me to death! Perhaps I can only tolerate it in small 'doses'!
> JuneK


There are certain kinds that I can't work with or wear--not sure what the difference is, but when I first started knitting, someone gave me some wool--my hands broke out, like a prickly rash. :shock: I avoided wool for a long time and then found the washable, which I can use. There are other kinds now that I can use--I have to give it the "test" (wear a strand or few around my neck or wrist for a while), but alpaca was a true dream and I just adore it (and the critters!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Those hiccups sure lasted a long time. Yes, thank goodness they seem to be gone now. What a siege that was. Did something work or just ran down on their own.


They just went away on their own, but yes, off and on from Wed. to Saturday was a bit much!



Angora1 said:


> No you don't cook it. It just takes time to let the vanilla seep out into the brew. However, now that you mention it, why couldn't you cook it. That would speed up the whole process. However, I do think it is like some European cures and tinctures and needs the alcohol to keep it from spoiling?? Real vanilla has alcohol in it also.


I was thinking when one cooks whatever the vanilla is in rather than cooking the vodka. Something about vodka makes me very ill if I try to drink it, but I suppose no more than I'd put in a cake or something, it would be okay.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've never been in a flood either, thank goodness. My city is beside a very large river that flows from the mountains of Virginia to the Chesapeake Bay. When I was younger (I grew up about 10 miles from the river) I asked my mother about the danger of flooding. She told me that the river was so wide in this area that there was no danger of flooding. The only flooding we would get would be from a storm surge from a hurricane. and that has been known to happen further upstream. We're still in the tidal area here so we get higher tides if the wind is the right way. The river here is about 4 1/2 miles wide.
> JuneK


My hometown has a saying, "Always on the river but never in it!" We have a rather large levee there, but the town was built to compensate for the backwater (overflow) and anyone who lives down there in the "bottoms" will have a house on stilts or live in a houseboat tied to a tree.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Chris! What a great resource

Pontuf



ChrisEl said:


> For summer travelers and armchair travelers, I thought I'd share this free ebook. It is a state-by-state guide to 25 lesser-known national parks and sites in the U.S. One that they mention is the Black Canyon of the Gunnison in Colorado, which is just breathtaking. The "big-name" parks are wonderful, but crowded, so it is nice to know about some of these.
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/dispatches/2013/06/24/lesser-known-national-parks/2441873/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Doesn't he look great? He never did loose the sparkle in his eyes -- comes from enjoying life and living it to the fullest! Zoe


He DOES look great. Woot for him & family!

Caren, I hope you, Jamie, and Tessa have a great time!

I'm off to work in a few, as usual. LOL Hope to see y'all soon and be blessed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Real easy Sam. Equal proporations distilled water and vodka, scent with essential oil to desired strength of fragrance (usually just a few drops). Also, you can always add more essential oil if not scented enough for you.

You will have to shake it up before each use. I put it in plastic spray bottles that I got from Lowes.


thewren said:


> do you have the proporations gwen?
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning all (or afternoon/evening). Not much going on today. Do need to make a run up to the bank but that is about it. Plan on knitting the day away. 

NanaCaren hope you and Jamie have a wonderful day with Tessa. 

Julie enjoy your day with Fale. Peace be with you as you move forward with your plans.

JuneK...wish you could make it to OH but understand. Hopefully you can make the next one if there is another.  

Doogie so glad you classes went well; enjoy your break.. 

Daralene what size bottles do you use when making the vanilla...just regular canning jars? Wonder where one could get smaller decorative bottles; this would be such a cool gift to make for Christmas...or whenever.

Ohio Kathy...can't imagine frogging your wingspan when you are sooooo close to being finished! I haven't worked on mine in what seems like forever but WILL get it finished. Perhaps bring it to knit-a-palooza...who knows

Poledra wishing you a wonderful week; hope your DH has a safe trip. Enjoy your time with the Dstepmom.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've found that my 'washable' wool socks tend to want to felt even when the water is only warm and the dryer is on a lower setting. So from now on, I'm washing them by hand and laying flat to dry. If I'm going to pay the price for alpaca or wool, I'm definitely going to be careful laundering it! It's just really hard to find a flat spot in a not very large apartment that my cat won't walk across!!
> JuneK


I wash mine by hand even if the yarn says machine washable. I have the first pair I knitted which have been worn often over two years. I find it is not that difficult - I just put them in the bathroom sink and wash them by hand, hang them to dry and fold them carefully.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> How exciting for you and Jamie. Have a fabulous time and how nice to see your beautiful daughter. Great smile. Can tell it will be a lovely day for all of you. Hugs to both of you and Tessa.


I will be sure to give her a hug for you


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

These are the two baby jackets I made for my great-great-niece to be, Gracie. I haven't decided whether I'll make anymore. But they were so much fun...I'll probably make more...she's the first baby in the family for YEARS!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! Here is a photo of my cousin and his wife. He had a heart transplant ten days ago. He looks amazingly well but then he has always been very fit and active (well, as much as his bad heart would allow over the past 12 years)! Zoe


How wonderful!! Our minister's wife had a heart transplant 5 yrs ago and she's doing so very well...she's in her mid-50's and I wish I had her energy!! The only time she has problems is when she overdoes and it's mighty hard to get her to slow down.
Congratulations and prayers for your cousin!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The baby jackets are absolutely gorgeous! I hope to do such beautiful works eventually. What a treasure those are.



jknappva said:


> These are the two baby jackets I made for my great-great-niece to be, Gracie. I haven't decided whether I'll make anymore. But they were so much fun...I'll probably make more...she's the first baby in the family for YEARS!
> JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> No you don't cook it. It just takes time to let the vanilla seep out into the brew. However, now that you mention it, why couldn't you cook it. That would speed up the whole process. However, I do think it is like some European cures and tinctures and needs the alcohol to keep it from spoiling?? Real vanilla has alcohol in it also.


You just just leave the bean in the vodka when youput it in your baking the alcohol will evaporate.you are right the alcohol is what keeps it from spoiling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off for awhile while I knit some. Will check back later.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wash mine by hand even if the yarn says machine washable. I have the first pair I knitted which have been worn often over two years. I find it is not that difficult - I just put them in the bathroom sink and wash them by hand, hang them to dry and fold them carefully.


Good to know that they do well if hung/hanged??? to dry. As I said before it's hard to find a flat spot that won't have a cat on it eventually!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your trip sounds like so much fun!!! ANd besides the pictures and memories, you have some lovely yarn to remind you of your wonderful time in England.
> JuneK


We are having a great time so much that we are staying an extra week.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The baby jackets are absolutely gorgeous! I hope to do such beautiful works eventually. What a treasure those are.


Thank you, Gwenie!! The white one was crocheted and looked very difficult but was quite easy. I bought the book without looking through it and found this pattern on the back....and it looks very much like the 'wedding' afghan I posted a picture of a couple of weeks ago. The lavender one was knitted and, another case, of wondering if it would be hard...it wasn't!
JuneK


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Gwenie!! The white one was crocheted and looked very difficult but was quite easy. I bought the book without looking through it and found this pattern on the back....and it looks very much like the 'wedding' afghan I posted a picture of a couple of weeks ago. The lavender one was knitted and, another case, of wondering if it would be hard...it wasn't!
> JuneK


They are so cuter would love to be able to knit like that and crochet. Good work, now to start unpacking boxes. We have been living like hoarders since my husband lost his job and it is time to make some sense out of this house. We have been living like maybe he will get this job, or the next one and it isn't happening so I need to have some space and live again. Will take awhile, did alot of sorting before we left where he was working but I know I will need to do more now.
Julie, oh I wish I could help. The sadness and yet some joy is coming through. Will you and Fale be able to live alone and really enjoy the time together? Really is none of my business but have come to care for all my family here on this site,even if I don't know all the history.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are the two baby jackets I made for my great-great-niece to be, Gracie. I haven't decided whether I'll make anymore. But they were so much fun...I'll probably make more...she's the first baby in the family for YEARS!
> JuneK


Those are so sweet! I'm sure the baby will be wrapped in love.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Good morning everyone. 

Update: BIL was just wheeled into surgery to finish the operation that was started Saturday.

If praying my butt off was a legitimate form of weight loss, I'd be giving twiggy a run for her money.

Thank you all for your prayers. It means so much.

Gigi


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wash mine by hand even if the yarn says machine washable. I have the first pair I knitted which have been worn often over two years. I find it is not that difficult - I just put them in the bathroom sink and wash them by hand, hang them to dry and fold them carefully.


Good morning! Adding my 2 cents to this. I wash all my socks in the washing machine and then hang them to dry most of the time. If we are travelling and using a laundramat I just throw them in the dryer with everything else. They never shrink if they are made from sock yarn with at least 25% nylon. I also have a number of socks that I have been wearing for many years, but I do replace the heels if they wear out. Then if the foot is worn out I will cut the sock off just above the heel and use those cuffs and put new feet in them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Update: BIL was just wheeled into surgery to finish the operation that was started Saturday.
> 
> ...


And still going up. :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Something to ponder...I started my next pair of two-at-a-time, toe-up, magic loop socks and may have had a little epiphany. I cast-on using "Judy's Magic Cast-On" and left a really long tail. When I started knitting the toe stitches, I held the knitting yarn AND the tail together and knit the tail in (amounted to about 4 rounds). It seems to me that this might give extra strength to those beginning toe rounds but doesn't seem to add a lot of extra bulk (fingering weight yarn).
> 
> Do you all think this is a smart practice or not worth the effort???
> 
> This time I did a K1, P1 rib around the whole foot to snug-up the arch lO. I'm also using smaller needles this time too...such fun to experiment!!!! Just starting what this pattern calls the gusset


That sounds like a good idea to me. Then you don't have an end to weave in. I will have to try that on my next pair. Already have an inch on this pair. I did 2x2 ribbing from the toe up (ss for heel). Like the snug fit. Will wear them tomorrow and see if it bothers me, but it seemed to stretch out when I put it on. Pair on needles is the Paton baby yarn I got a bit ago, acrylic/nylon blend. Size 2 needles. Meant to add that these are beong done 2 at a time, magic loop. Last ones were 2 at a time, 2 circs. Heels wrre done separately then put back on the 2 circs. Post pix of yours.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jknappva said:


> These are the two baby jackets I made for my great-great-niece to be, Gracie. I haven't decided whether I'll make anymore. But they were so much fun...I'll probably make more...she's the first baby in the family for YEARS!
> JuneK


 Oh June they are beautiful!

Gigi


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good morning my precious sisters and brothers,
Quiet here. Angie is asleep with both kittens asleep with her...one lying on her chest up by her neck and the other in the crook of her arm with foot hanging over...too cute. Haley is in the pool with their minister's daughters and he is out there watching them. They come and swim on Thursdays. The kids are very generous is sharing their pool with others. Angie is moving about in her wheelchair doing some around the house now. So praying we are on the downhill swing and the August trip to Mayo is going to be the finale. It will take her a full three years to recover, but she will be able to be on her own. Moma so needs to get back home to Daddy. He has been a sweetheart throughout all of this.
I started another pair of socks this weekend. This time I am using a sportweight yarn and size 3 needles on the 12" circular...Got both going at the same time. A 56 stitch cast on. Sockit2me had some darling shorties on KP today and heeded his advice as I do all you experienced sock knitters, Zoe. I am gonna go all the way this time! Can't wait to get home tonight and work on them. Jim grilled out burgers and fish last night and have leftovers in fridge. He will be wrapped up in the MSU game. Sure hope my shoulder is gonna cooperate and let me knit.
gottasch (Charlotte) you are really cookin with your socks. Haven't tried toe up...plan to learn those on two circs. Love all yours and Kathys that I have seen
Gigi...Prayers for your BIL
GrandmaPaula & Spider...Prayers for SIL and Dh on jobs
Pup and Pammie...praying for a good day for you both today...no pain...no sorrow
Julie...always praying for consolation and for the right decisions for uncertain future. You are a strong, admired, and loved woman and know you will do what is right for you and Fale and you have the love and support of the sisterhood/brotherhood
Marianne...please take care of you! Between the hip and knee and caring for your sweet Mom, I so worry for your well being
Jynx...pray healing is progressing well for you and you are able to advance in being somewhat independent. You are loved
Wrapping you all in Angel Wings....off to grab a sandwich while it is quiet...Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - you will be missed - we will expect you next year.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I am sad that I am not able to come to the knit-a-palooza this year. I have a teachers conference that week, and wouldn't be able to get there in time. It's about a 19 hour drive. I can't do that without spending the night somewhere. I know it will be wonderful, and I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Julie, just know that you have our support! I just wish you were able to bring your fur babies with you. I know you will find good homes for them.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We are having a great time so much that we are staying an extra week.


I am so glad you are having a wonderful trip! Your daughter is beautiful. Enjoy!

Gigi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good morning my precious sisters and brothers,
> Quiet here. Angie is asleep with both kittens asleep with her...one lying on her chest up by her neck and the other in the crook of her arm with foot hanging over...too cute. Haley is in the pool with their minister's daughters and he is out there watching them. They come and swim on Thursdays. The kids are very generous is sharing their pool with others. Angie is moving about in her wheelchair doing some around the house now. So praying we are on the downhill swing and the August trip to Mayo is going to be the finale. It will take her a full three years to recover, but she will be able to be on her own. Moma so needs to get back home to Daddy. He has been a sweetheart throughout all of this.
> I started another pair of socks this weekend. This time I am using a sportweight yarn and size 3 needles on the 12" circular...Got both going at the same time. A 56 stitch cast on. Sockit2me had some darling shorties on KP today and heeded his advice as I do all you experienced sock knitters, Zoe. I am gonna go all the way this time! Can't wait to get home tonight and work on them. Jim grilled out burgers and fish last night and have leftovers in fridge. He will be wrapped up in the MSU game. Sure hope my shoulder is gonna cooperate and let me knit.
> gottasch (Charlotte) you are really cookin with your socks. Haven't tried toe up...plan to learn those on two circs. Love all yours and Kathys that I have seen
> ...


Betty, you just go all out for those socks and you will get there! hugs of blessings for you and all you are going through with Angie. Hugs for her too! Zoe


----------



## jlynn149 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hope you have a wonderful party! Sounds awesome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always good to have a couple of days like you had - it breaks up the daily routine and always elevates ones mood.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. What a lot to catch up on here! I think i still am 8 pages behind. Had a busy couple of days. Yesterday i went to a line dance social afternoon. Had a great time... well i always do at socials but havent been to one for a couple of months. I told myself i would just stay for about 2 hours then come home and get stuff done here.... but i just couldnt leave when i was having such a good time, could I?? So today after i had been to mums and done for her, then some groceries, the plan was catch up here.... but... I ended up having three separate friends call in.. at different times. The last one left at nearly 6pm. Anyway It was a good couple of days.
> Thinking of you all and i am catching up on all your news even though i havent commented on most. Too many. Keep smiling Sam and sisters!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are advantages to having one I agree and I have been thinking off and on about asking Heidi to get me one on her plan for which I would pay her. I am not out and about a lot but neither am I home all the time. i'll have to give it some thought.

sam

I do have a lifeline that I wear here at home - it has come in handy a few times.



busyworkerbee said:


> Depending on your circumstances. We have finally convinced my mother to carry one, not so we can ring her but so she can ring us if there are any problems. She learnt the value after a minor accident that she was involved in. There are pros and cons for them. I do use mine for more than phone calls, I use the camera on a regular basis, the internet facility and navigation apps for geocaching (means I rarely need a separate gps) It also has my diary in it. Great value, 1 item instead of 4 or 5.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We are having a great time so much that we are staying an extra week.


That is wonderful! Enjoy!

Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a stack w/d - some socks that I don't put in the dryer I hand over the edge of my wash basket and then the basket goes on top of the washer. so far the cats haven't gotten up there. i'm surprised since they think the top of the cupboards is a great place to lay.

sam



jknappva said:


> I've found that my 'washable' wool socks tend to want to felt even when the water is only warm and the dryer is on a lower setting. So from now on, I'm washing them by hand and laying flat to dry. If I'm going to pay the price for alpaca or wool, I'm definitely going to be careful laundering it! It's just really hard to find a flat spot in a not very large apartment that my cat won't walk across!!
> JuneK


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Betty thank you!

As for the socks, keep up with them. You will be so happy you did.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> And still going up. :thumbup:


Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

frost - in late june - goodness. bet that was unexpected.

we could really use the rain - the corn is beginning to curl and that is never a good sign. napoleon which is 15 miles east of us got torrential rain - even downtown defiance got some - we got enough to barely wet the driveway. chance for thunder storms the rest of the week - hopefully one of them will dump a goodly about of water here.

sam

and yes - those pesky weeds keep growing even when it doesn't rain.



jheiens said:


> Apparently we missed it altogether, Sam. It finally got just barely dry enough for Don to get a chance at the ''unintentional'' plants growing profusely in his garden. lol We'd had so much rain that the weeds were getting so tall. Earlier, we'd had several nights of frost long after the usual date and since we are out in the country, we got much cooler temps than had been predicted for those nights. Most of the plants are surviving.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> No you don't cook it. It just takes time to let the vanilla seep out into the brew. However, now that you mention it, why couldn't you cook it. That would speed up the whole process. However, I do think it is like some European cures and tinctures and needs the alcohol to keep it from spoiling?? Real vanilla has alcohol in it also.


I think she meant does the alcohol cook out when you use the vanilla in cooked items. You are right that real vanilla has alcohol in it. It's the imitation stuff that doesn't. Used to buy Mexican vanilla when I lived in AZ.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun to meet up with Tessa - take pictures.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Heading to Portsmouth for a couple days, meeting up with Tessa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

modern medicine is wonderful - how far heart transplants have come since the first one.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! Here is a photo of my cousin and his wife. He had a heart transplant ten days ago. He looks amazingly well but then he has always been very fit and active (well, as much as his bad heart would allow over the past 12 years)! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how close does stepmother live from you? you could always buy yarn.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> He was gone 4 days last week, and I just sent him out the door with a cooler full of sandwiches, tea/water, and snacks to get him throught this 5-6 day stint, he may be home Friday, but could be Sat sometime depending on if he has to pick up a load to bring back. They try not to have him have to run empty, which make sense, just hope he doesn't have to go tooooo far out of the way to pick it up. It will definitely be a quiet week here, but then Dstepmother was given this week off, how's that for fates working together, I won't have as much time at home to do things here, but on the plus side I won't get too terribly lonely. lol Wonder what trouble we can get up to while David is gone. lololol :twisted:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> modern medicine is wonderful - how far heart transplants have come since the first one.
> 
> sam


You are so right about this! So many medical breakthroughs have been made. I was friends with the guy who designed and made the Jarvis mechanical heart. He went on to work the engineering of the Avro Arrow. He was an avid stamp collector too which is where I met him years ago, at a philatelic society meeting. It is great that people are given second chances at life. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad you are staying in patches - I well understand the feeling when breathing problems happen. I lost my air yesterday for some reason - I didn't think I had been that active - took me a couple of minutes to breathe easily again.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Have my coffee, first cup, hot already today, love the heat but not humidity.
> Will be in most of the day, because of it,  smile it's a new day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I think she meant does the alcohol cook out when you use the vanilla in cooked items. You are right that real vanilla has alcohol in it. It's the imitation stuff that doesn't. Used to buy Mexican vanilla when I lived in AZ.


Yup, that's what I meant. I think we have it sorted out! 

On breathing issues--the air has been so dry here that I can't breathe and have achy sinuses. It's awful...we need *some* humidity (it's 10% right now and that's up a bit!).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm glad you are staying in patches - I well understand the feeling when breathing problems happen. I lost my air yesterday for some reason - I didn't think I had been that active - took me a couple of minutes to breathe easily again.
> 
> sam


Yah, the high humidity gets me too. I put the air conditioner in my living room this morning. I am thinking that I need the one put up in my bedroom before tomorrow. The weather guy is calling for high humidity and rain for the next several days along with high temps. Stay cool everyone and breathe easy! This is the secret to happiness, oh, and a good yarn on the needles is always nice too! hahaha, Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up but no time to respond. Just got called so hi, ho, hi, ho it's off to work I go. Just a short one from South Bend to Jenison, Mi. Off to the shipper and if I have to wait, I will post more. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have just turned my computer on and caught up with the posts. I still have some pages to catch up on, but will do that later. I hope everyone is doing well and are having a good day!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning KTP family, I am far behind in the posts, but won't be able to catch up this morning. Hopefully calmer days are ahead after today! Little things happening that add up to a domino affect but nothing really major to report.
> Do have a question about Gardenia bushes if anyone has them growing in their gardens, I have 3 on North East side of the house, have done beautifully in the past, but this year 2 of them are falling over.. I went out yesterday and staked them but am wondering why they would all of a sudden fall over? the roots are firmly in the ground and this red clay doesn't give in that easily.. LOL. I'll admit I'm too tired to look this up, plus I'm not able to sit very long these days.. Okay, I admit I have overdone a bit, but today is an easy day (as long as mom behaves that is) it's just life with a bad hip and knee.. no biggie just not comfortable as I know many are in worse condition than I am today.
> Anyway, have to sign out and sit with mom.. (she is jealous at times that I "chat" with the tea family) I don't take the lap top in with me and she talks to much for me to concentrate on knitting.. LOL..
> Love you all so very much.. keeping you in my prayers today and everyday..
> M.


M, from the little research I've been able to do since reading your post re gardenias--the problem could be all the rain you've had this spring is drowning the roots or causing them to rot. It might that the amount of water in the bed has changed the pH of the soil which can have a negative effect on the plant also.

That's all I've found so far but could be a place to start.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> They are so cuter would love to be able to knit like that and crochet. Good work, now to start unpacking boxes. We have been living like hoarders since my husband lost his job and it is time to make some sense out of this house. We have been living like maybe he will get this job, or the next one and it isn't happening so I need to have some space and live again. Will take awhile, did alot of sorting before we left where he was working but I know I will need to do more now.
> Julie, oh I wish I could help. The sadness and yet some joy is coming through. Will you and Fale be able to live alone and really enjoy the time together? Really is none of my business but have come to care for all my family here on this site,even if I don't know all the history.


The jackets really aren't difficult but just take time. And you sound as if you have plenty to do. I'm still praying for that perfect job for your hubby. I know the stress has to be nerve-wracking.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those are so sweet! I'm sure the baby will be wrapped in love.


Can't wait to see baby Gracie wearing them!! Definitely love went into each stitch.
What a gorgeous little girl in your new avatar!! Is this a grand-child?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Update: BIL was just wheeled into surgery to finish the operation that was started Saturday.
> 
> ...


I think all of us would have twiggy butts if that were the case....as many prayers as we offer for everyone on here who need them and family members needing prayers!
And still praying for good results from the remainder of the surgery!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Good morning! Adding my 2 cents to this. I wash all my socks in the washing machine and then hang them to dry most of the time. If we are travelling and using a laundramat I just throw them in the dryer with everything else. They never shrink if they are made from sock yarn with at least 25% nylon. I also have a number of socks that I have been wearing for many years, but I do replace the heels if they wear out. Then if the foot is worn out I will cut the sock off just above the heel and use those cuffs and put new feet in them.


This sock yarn has the 25% nylon and still wants to felt. Rather than mess up all my work, I'll wash by hand and air-dry from now on. I'm glad you had good results from the washer and dryer with yours.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh June they are beautiful!
> 
> Gigi


Thanks, Gigi..they were a pleasure to make! How are you today? No more mishaps, I hope.
JuneK


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yah, the high humidity gets me too. I put the air conditioner in my living room this morning. I am thinking that I need the one put up in my bedroom before tomorrow. The weather guy is calling for high humidity and rain for the next several days along with high temps. Stay cool everyone and breathe easy! This is the secret to happiness, oh, and a good yarn on the needles is always nice too! hahaha, Zoe


It is so cool here today I was thinking of putting on a wood fire,but opted to do some baking instead. I've got bean soup simmering in the crock pot and I'm making these muffins

Sugarless fruit/nut muffins
1 cup chopped dates
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup chopped prunes
1 cup water
Combine in a saucepan. Bring to boil and boil 5 minutes. Stir in
1/2 cup margarine
1/4 tsp. salt 
when this is cool add
2 eggs beaten
1 tsp. vanilla 
1 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 cup nuts (optional) 
Stir just until dry ingredients are moistened.

Spoon into greased muffin pans. Bake at 350 degrees approx 18-20 minutes, but that depends on how big your muffins are. I make BIG ones, and make a double batch each time I make them. They freeze well. I have never used the nuts in mine.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good morning my precious sisters and brothers,
> Quiet here. Angie is asleep with both kittens asleep with her...one lying on her chest up by her neck and the other in the crook of her arm with foot hanging over...too cute. Haley is in the pool with their minister's daughters and he is out there watching them. They come and swim on Thursdays. The kids are very generous is sharing their pool with others. Angie is moving about in her wheelchair doing some around the house now. So praying we are on the downhill swing and the August trip to Mayo is going to be the finale. It will take her a full three years to recover, but she will be able to be on her own. Moma so needs to get back home to Daddy. He has been a sweetheart throughout all of this.
> I started another pair of socks this weekend. This time I am using a sportweight yarn and size 3 needles on the 12" circular...Got both going at the same time. A 56 stitch cast on. Sockit2me had some darling shorties on KP today and heeded his advice as I do all you experienced sock knitters, Zoe. I am gonna go all the way this time! Can't wait to get home tonight and work on them. Jim grilled out burgers and fish last night and have leftovers in fridge. He will be wrapped up in the MSU game. Sure hope my shoulder is gonna cooperate and let me knit.
> gottasch (Charlotte) you are really cookin with your socks. Haven't tried toe up...plan to learn those on two circs. Love all yours and Kathys that I have seen
> ...


It's so good to hear that things seem to be on an upward swing for Angie...will continue to keep her in prayers...plus a few for that wayward shoulder of yours.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are advantages to having one I agree and I have been thinking off and on about asking Heidi to get me one on her plan for which I would pay her. I am not out and about a lot but neither am I home all the time. i'll have to give it some thought.
> 
> sam
> 
> I do have a lifeline that I wear here at home - it has come in handy a few times.


I'm so glad I have a cell phone. My daughter and I keep up with each other when we shop at Wally world since we don't stay together. And years ago, I had my car break down and thank goodness, for my cell phone or I would have had to walk over a mile to get to a phone. And pay phones are few and far apart these days!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have a stack w/d - some socks that I don't put in the dryer I hand over the edge of my wash basket and then the basket goes on top of the washer. so far the cats haven't gotten up there. i'm surprised since they think the top of the cupboards is a great place to lay.
> 
> sam


Ours usually don't get on the kitchen counters and our cabinets go all the way to the ceiling or I'm sure they'd be using them for napping!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yup, that's what I meant. I think we have it sorted out!
> 
> On breathing issues--the air has been so dry here that I can't breathe and have achy sinuses. It's awful...we need *some* humidity (it's 10% right now and that's up a bit!).


When I went on vacation in AZ quite a few years ago, I got a terrible nosebleed from the dry air...living in southeast VA, our humidity is very high all year except during winter. I mentioned it to a pharmacist and he suggested I get some nose spray to keep the tissues moist while I was out there...it worked. But it was scary when it happened. I had just ordered my meal in a restaurant and went to the restroom while I waited and it happened there. Not at my table, thank goodness. I had my meal boxed to go. I didn't think that nose bleed would ever stop!!
JuneK


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Pontuf, I'm with you. The Philadelphia Story is one of my all time favorite movies.

Flockie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Camped last night. Lovely.

Cootie, woot woot. Good for you on academic success.

Julie, you are in my thoughts. Your decision is a tough one.

Zoe hope your fm eases up.

I go for endo tomorrow. Really do wish they could sort this out. I am tired of being F.O.S. Trying to get to toilet in time while camping and not succeeding.

Shirley, I can not even begin to wrap my head around such devastation. All I can liken it to is my dear stepchildren and their loss with hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Need a second to vent....just had to frog 7 inches worth of knitting...in other words everything I did last night on a scarf. Grrrrrrrr. Okay....taking a break from it for a bit. 

Chickie love the muffin recipe; thanks for sharing it. 

Sorlenna wish I could send you even 1/2 of our humidity....ugh. I know the few days I visited in AZ several years ago as long as I drank water constantly I just loved the lack of humidity. Of course, who knows if I'd feel the same way if I had to deal with it all the time.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Chickkie, what gives with you firing up the wood heat? hahahah, I will send you some of my heatwave ~^~^~^~^~^~^~^ or you can come drop by and pick it up yourselves! hahahaha
Love the muffin recipe! Sounds like a slice of cheese is going to go great with it! Zoe


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ, that's such a pretty pattern on that sweater! Seeing it being blocked and still in pieces makes it look less intimidation to me. Maybe some day I could make one, only we're running out of Grandbabies over here, they're growning so fast


AZ Sticks said:


> And I do have some pictures to share------


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Gigi..they were a pleasure to make! How are you today? No more mishaps, I hope.
> JuneK


I am behaving lol.

I do think I caught a lucky break though. Last night I saw that someone posted a ton of photos from the fire the other night on a news site. I looked them over very, very carefully and thankfully, there were no pictures of a chubby lady in a purple nightie crutching down the street! Whew!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm glad you are staying in patches - I well understand the feeling when breathing problems happen. I lost my air yesterday for some reason - I didn't think I had been that active - took me a couple of minutes to breathe easily again.
> 
> sam


It could be the air quality Sam. I know my phone has been going off with air quality warnings all day.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I am keeping Angie in prayer Betty. I am so glad to hear she is doing better. Sending hugs as well.

Gigi


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Good morning! Adding my 2 cents to this. I wash all my socks in the washing machine and then hang them to dry most of the time. If we are travelling and using a laundramat I just throw them in the dryer with everything else. They never shrink if they are made from sock yarn with at least 25% nylon. I also have a number of socks that I have been wearing for many years, but I do replace the heels if they wear out. Then if the foot is worn out I will cut the sock off just above the heel and use those cuffs and put new feet in them.


What an excellent idea! I am going to do that with my first pair as one heel on my husband's sock is getting quite thin. I was going to 'darn' it but I think this would be a great idea.

I imagine I could do that as far as the washer is concerned. It just hasn't been much of a problem to hand wash - don't mind doing it. However it is good to know that it isn't essential.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chickkie said:


> It is so cool here today I was thinking of putting on a wood fire,but opted to do some baking instead. I've got bean soup simmering in the crock pot and I'm making these muffins
> 
> Sugarless fruit/nut muffins
> 1 cup chopped dates
> ...


They sound absolutely delicious! I will have to give these a try.

Gigi


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam and all the tp'ers. 

Sorry I haven't been able to get on the computer til now. We had a really bad thunderstorm on thursday night/friday morning of last week. Lost power, When it came back on , no internet.

Have to go back and read the whole ktp, but I am hoping that Designer and all out west are safe. Been listening to the radio and my prayers and thoughts are with you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder how it would work for mouthwash?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Real easy Sam. Equal proporations distilled water and vodka, scent with essential oil to desired strength of fragrance (usually just a few drops). Also, you can always add more essential oil if not scented enough for you.
> 
> You will have to shake it up before each use. I put it in plastic spray bottles that I got from Lowes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are lovely june - the baby will look great in them.

the one with the leaf design I have - have not been brave enough to try it.

sam



jknappva said:


> These are the two baby jackets I made for my great-great-niece to be, Gracie. I haven't decided whether I'll make anymore. But they were so much fun...I'll probably make more...she's the first baby in the family for YEARS!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - is that a grandbaby in your avatar. very cute.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Those are so sweet! I'm sure the baby will be wrapped in love.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You got it Sam -


thewren said:


> we are definitely going to need a picture of the mystery kal - the yarn is quite lovely.
> 
> great looking sweater - need a picture of that when it is finished too.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about repurposeing chickkie - how do you pick up the sts after cutting the foot off?

sam



chickkie said:


> Good morning! Adding my 2 cents to this. I wash all my socks in the washing machine and then hang them to dry most of the time. If we are travelling and using a laundramat I just throw them in the dryer with everything else. They never shrink if they are made from sock yarn with at least 25% nylon. I also have a number of socks that I have been wearing for many years, but I do replace the heels if they wear out. Then if the foot is worn out I will cut the sock off just above the heel and use those cuffs and put new feet in them.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> wonder how it would work for mouthwash?
> 
> sam


To my way of thinking, it would be an excellent idea, especially for those times when it's not exactly convenient to use conventional mouthwash what with there being no sink handy.

Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy winging his way - hoping for an excellent outcome.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Update: BIL was just wheeled into surgery to finish the operation that was started Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> talk about repurposeing chickkie - how do you pick up the sts after cutting the foot off?
> 
> sam


just unravel back to where you have a complete row of stitches and pick up the open stitches and start knitting

I learned this when I lived in a fishing community - the ladies used to get at least three feet out of one pair of sock legs/cuffs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jlynn - have I welcomed you to the knitting tea party - or is my mind playing tricks on me? I do want to thank you for stopping by for a cuppa and to remind you that we are here 24/7 - there is usually someone around most of the time. we hope you had a good time and will be back soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



jlynn149 said:


> Hope you have a wonderful party! Sounds awesome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm surprised just what extra dry air does to one's breathing - dry air plus air from my canula can really dry my nose out and creates a whole new set of problems. one think I have learned is to use a little k-y on a qtip and just lightly swab the inside of each nostril - it really seems to help keeping it moist and makes breathing easier.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yup, that's what I meant. I think we have it sorted out!
> 
> On breathing issues--the air has been so dry here that I can't breathe and have achy sinuses. It's awful...we need *some* humidity (it's 10% right now and that's up a bit!).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those sound so good chickkie - thank you for sharing.

sam



chickkie said:


> It is so cool here today I was thinking of putting on a wood fire,but opted to do some baking instead. I've got bean soup simmering in the crock pot and I'm making these muffins
> 
> Sugarless fruit/nut muffins
> 1 cup chopped dates
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with hickory thinking cat food makes a good treat I keep the cat food on the counter - Heidi sort of comes upglued when she comes over and all four cats are up there eating. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> Ours usually don't get on the kitchen counters and our cabinets go all the way to the ceiling or I'm sure they'd be using them for napping!
> JuneK


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/80-pre-packaged-foods-america-banned-other-countries-135100604.html

A possible partial explanation for the unavailability in other countries of things we take for granted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> So chemo has put me into menopause and needless to say my moods arent stable or great. I put a frozen pizza in oven for my lunch, with extra sauce n cheese, went to get it out hit my wrist on rack jerked cardboard bent pizza ended up upside down on door of oven. Cleaned as much as i could while hot, waiting for it to cool so i can finish and no lunch. Maybe its just not my day sewing on a project this morning all done just need to put edging on open it, I bought the wrong kind! DH and i plan to go to Bloomington this week so will take itback n exchange it. Thinking im not gonna do much else today but read maybe knit a dishcloth, no biggie if i screw it up!


Chemo is a nasty drug but can do wonders for so many people. I tell people who are making a dishcloth, while learning a new skill, your dishes will not insult you or your dishcloth if there are any errors so go ahead and finish the project, learn and use it on those dishes. I hope you are feeling better soon. Stay strong and positive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that could well be the problem gigi - I have pretty much stayed inside today.

when I lose my air I can just feel my panic rising - so you are trying to get your breath back and keep the panic at bay at the same time - it takes a bit to get up to speed again.

sam



Bobglory said:


> It could be the air quality Sam. I know my phone has been going off with air quality warnings all day.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great minds think alike gigi.

sam



Bobglory said:


> To my way of thinking, it would be an excellent idea, especially for those times when it's not exactly convenient to use conventional mouthwash what with there being no sink handy.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it makes you never want to go to the grocery again.

sam



mjs said:


> http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/80-pre-packaged-foods-america-banned-other-countries-135100604.html
> 
> A possible partial explanation for the unavailability in other countries of things we take for granted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am so glad you are having a wonderful trip! Your daughter is beautiful. Enjoy!
> 
> Gigi


Thank you. I tell her all the time how besutiful she is.
Right now she is feeling a bit down with herself for not asking if our hotel would have wifi. It dies not. I have it because Im using my phone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what fun to meet up with Tessa - take pictures.
> 
> sam


I will and I'll make sure to bting them with me in July.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it makes you never want to go to the grocery again.
> 
> sam


No wonder more people have asthma and other breathing and physical ailments. It is sad that we eat so many processed foods. But I am guilty! I wish I could get into the habit of buying and cooking more fresh foods. I am trying to at least buy more!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He was gone 4 days last week, and I just sent him out the door with a cooler full of sandwiches, tea/water, and snacks to get him throught this 5-6 day stint, he may be home Friday, but could be Sat sometime depending on if he has to pick up a load to bring back. They try not to have him have to run empty, which make sense, just hope he doesn't have to go tooooo far out of the way to pick it up. It will definitely be a quiet week here, but then Dstepmother was given this week off, how's that for fates working together, I won't have as much time at home to do things here, but on the plus side I won't get too terribly lonely. lol Wonder what trouble we can get up to while David is gone. lololol :twisted:


Life on the road. Hmmmm next thing we know you will get your license and be off with him. You could knit when he is driving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is pretty gut wrenching, Kathleendoris- 57 years is a lot of personal history to leave behind- but as you have realised I am prepared to do it for Fale- fares between the two countries are relatively cheap- and I contemplate being back in Christchurch for my dotage years. The worst at the moment is contemplating life without little Ringo- but the decision has come at a time when I must rely on my own resources. My family has a history of making life changes in later age- I hope this proves to be part of that pattern- not sinking into a mindless old age. I had to do it when nearly 10 years old at my father's insistence- this time at least it is my decision! I think it is my fate always to be a displaced person- I have requested that my ashes at least return to Edinbane on Skye, where my Nicholson ancestors lived. You can't take the Scot out of the girl, even if she has had to leave her homeland.


I've always been on the go too but Scotland to New Zealand is a much further move than I've ever had. Seemed far from Canada to Florida as a child but can't imagine your adjustment. Perhaps we have a little adventurer in our blood. May this be a wonderful adventure and keep you young and healthy for years to come. I'm hoping having the family support will certainly make life more enjoyable. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I was thinking when one cooks whatever the vanilla is in rather than cooking the vodka. Something about vodka makes me very ill if I try to drink it, but I suppose no more than I'd put in a cake or something, it would be okay.


I get it. Yes, of course the alcohol would cook off. If there are two ways to understand something I will pick the most obscure way to understand. LOL You are soooo right.

The children in your avatar are absolutely gorgeous and adorable. But then why wouldn't they be if they take after you. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> it makes you never want to go to the grocery again.
> 
> sam


But then some of us don't usually use most or any of these pre-packaged foods on any regular basis, Sam. Personally. I prefer to cook from scratch because I enjoy cooking, creating new dishes and/or flavor combinations out of love for those who eat at my table.

Cooking brings me joy so I do it often. Many times when we eat out, I come to the conclusion that I could not only cook the plated food better, I probably have--without intending to sound like I'm bragging or arrogant.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Real easy Sam. Equal proporations distilled water and vodka, scent with essential oil to desired strength of fragrance (usually just a few drops). Also, you can always add more essential oil if not scented enough for you.
> 
> You will have to shake it up before each use. I put it in plastic spray bottles that I got from Lowes.


I'll be doing this one for sure. I've been scenting pine cones and then putting them in front of the heat/AC vent, but love this idea too. Thank you for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene what size bottles do you use when making the vanilla...just regular canning jars? Wonder where one could get smaller decorative bottles; this would be such a cool gift to make for Christmas...or whenever.
> 
> Smaller than canning. We bought ours at Marshalls and it was a kit with the vanilla and the bottle, but any of those smaller bottles that people use also for flavoring vinegars. Well it looks like I put 4 vanilla beans in there. Remember you split them the full length.
> 
> Also, here are some knit things that were in the LYS that I liked.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Can't wait to see baby Gracie wearing them!! Definitely love went into each stitch.
> What a gorgeous little girl in your new avatar!! Is this a grand-child?
> JuneK


That's Miss R, my middle grand. The boy I had up there before is her big brother.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> This sock yarn has the 25% nylon and still wants to felt. Rather than mess up all my work, I'll wash by hand and air-dry from now on. I'm glad you had good results from the washer and dryer with yours.
> JuneK


Does it felt from wearing/walking on them? That's what happened with my alpaca ones.

I sometimes get nose bleeds, too--this never happened before this year but a time or two. I drink LOTS of water and so usually it only happens in the mornings, but it still aches. It is so annoying. I'm ready to head back east...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam and everyone. Sorry I have not been around for a while. I have finished another wingspan and put it on the parade. I have also been rather busy setting up knitting and sewing groups for my local WI. Also trying to fit in some bag making, finishing several wips and going to physio!
Hope NanaCaren is enjoying her trip over here, weather has been a bit all over the place.
Sending hugs to everyone who needs them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna wish I could send you even 1/2 of our humidity....ugh. I know the few days I visited in AZ several years ago as long as I drank water constantly I just loved the lack of humidity. Of course, who knows if I'd feel the same way if I had to deal with it all the time.


Part of it is also the fires--our air quality is pretty bad some days and we've even had the "stay inside advisories" off and on. Sigh. I keep telling myself it can't last forever, but we've only had one normal year of rainfall (which is only an average of 8.5" ) in the last five.



Bobglory said:


> I am behaving lol.
> 
> I do think I caught a lucky break though. Last night I saw that someone posted a ton of photos from the fire the other night on a news site. I looked them over very, very carefully and thankfully, there were no pictures of a chubby lady in a purple nightie crutching down the street! Whew!
> 
> Gigi


ROTFL! You mean that moment wasn't immortalized?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That's Miss R, my middle grand. The boy I had up there before is her big brother.


She is really a sweetie!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm glad you are staying in patches - I well understand the feeling when breathing problems happen. I lost my air yesterday for some reason - I didn't think I had been that active - took me a couple of minutes to breathe easily again.
> 
> sam


So true, and I try to get out everyday, but not in this weather. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yah, the high humidity gets me too. I put the air conditioner in my living room this morning. I am thinking that I need the one put up in my bedroom before tomorrow. The weather guy is calling for high humidity and rain for the next several days along with high temps. Stay cool everyone and breathe easy! This is the secret to happiness, oh, and a good yarn on the needles is always nice too! hahaha, Zoe


Right on!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


A beautiful couple! You both look great! loves and hugs for you, and much peace of mind doing the things you need to do. I pray God guides and directs the steps you need to take as you move on with your lives. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The jackets really aren't difficult but just take time. And you sound as if you have plenty to do. I'm still praying for that perfect job for your hubby. I know the stress has to be nerve-wracking.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


What a wonderful picture!!! You both look so happy. Must be where you are supposed to be. Enjoy the time together.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm surprised just what extra dry air does to one's breathing - dry air plus air from my canula can really dry my nose out and creates a whole new set of problems. one think I have learned is to use a little k-y on a qtip and just lightly swab the inside of each nostril - it really seems to help keeping it moist and makes breathing easier.
> 
> sam


I have used vaseline. Wonder if the other would be better?



Angora1 said:


> Also, here are some knit things that were in the LYS that I liked.


Ooh, I *like* that black and white one!



Angora1 said:


> The children in your avatar are absolutely gorgeous and adorable. But then why wouldn't they be if they take after you. :wink: :thumbup:


You are too sweet. I'm blushing.

I don't like cooking but I do use fresh foods whenever I can. I really don't see any difference in the time to prepare, etc., and it tastes better to us.



Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


I can see the love!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a cool dish when the kitchen gets too hot to cook in for long periods of time! 
*Asian Chicken Lettuce Wraps*
2 tsp canola oil
8 oz white mushrooms, chopped
1 lb lean ground chicken
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tsp fresh ginger, minced
1 cup green onions, sliced
1 (8 oz) can sliced water chestnuts, drained and chopped
8 large lettuce leaves
1 tbsp toasted sesame oil
1/2 tbsp rice wine vinegar
3/4 tsp lower-sodium soy sauce
1/2 tsp honey
crushed red pepper flakes, to taste

Directions:

Heat canola oil in large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add mushrooms and cook for 5 minutes or until tender, stirring occasionally. Place mushrooms in a large bowl, set aside.

Add chicken, garlic and ginger to skillet and cook for 6-7 minutes or until chicken is brown, breaking the meat up as it cooks. Combine the chicken mixture with the bowl of mushrooms; add green onions and water chestnuts; toss together. Combine sesame oil, rice wine vinegar, lower-sodium soy sauce, honey and crushed red pepper flakes in a small bowl; whisk to mix well. Divide chicken mixture evenly between each lettuce leaf and top with sesame oil mixture. Optional: Garnish with fun, bright extras, like the red peppers and scallions seen above.

Serves 4


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


Oh it so good to see both of you. You and Fale look happy and serene. Blessings.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Did anyone watch Crossing Lines last night? I thought it was wonderful hope it survives!!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I tell her all the time how besutiful she is.
> Right now she is feeling a bit down with herself for not asking if our hotel would have wifi. It dies not. I have it because Im using my phone.


In comparison with her achievement of being able to navigate London, that is a small thing (though I know disappointing for her).


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene what size bottles do you use when making the vanilla...just regular canning jars? Wonder where one could get smaller decorative bottles; this would be such a cool gift to make for Christmas...or whenever.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> And I do have some pictures to share------


Gorgeous sweater AZ! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone. Sorry I have not been around for a while. I have finished another wingspan and put it on the parade. I have also been rather busy setting up knitting and sewing groups for my local WI. Also trying to fit in some bag making, finishing several wips and going to physio!
> Hope NanaCaren is enjoying her trip over here, weather has been a bit all over the place.
> Sending hugs to everyone who needs them.


Hi you were missed, glad you are back.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> She is really a sweetie!!!


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


You two make a Lovely couple,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi you were missed, glad you are back.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Patches, I seemed to have volunteered for quite a lot recently, but I am happy to go it and am enjoying it. Keeps the braqin working.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a cool dish when the kitchen gets too hot to cook in for long periods of time!
> *Asian Chicken Lettuce Wraps*
> 2 tsp canola oil
> 8 oz white mushrooms, chopped
> ...


Yummmmmmm, look lik my dinner tomorrow  thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's a recipe for it....the main thing you need to watch is that some essential oils are not meant to be ingested. The sites listed below give recipes with and without vodka. Have fun!

http://www.aromaweb.com/recipes/rmouthwa.asp


thewren said:


> wonder how it would work for mouthwash?
> 
> http://frugallysustainable.com/2012/02/antiseptic-homemade-mouthwash-recipe/
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Patches, I seemed to have volunteered for quite a lot recently, but I am happy to go it and am enjoying it. Keeps the braqin working.


Know what you mean.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Daralene. I'll check at the 
TJ MAXX near me (similar to Marshalls) Love especially the black and white shawl though both are lovely. 
\\


Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene what size bottles do you use when making the vanilla...just regular canning jars? Wonder where one could get smaller decorative bottles; this would be such a cool gift to make for Christmas...or whenever.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful avatar!!! Was delighted to meet Fale on skype too. It is obvious how much he loves you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally caught up. First day of vacation Bible school was a success. About 350 kids and many volunteers (over 100)and many happy faces. 
Julie...I am glad that you had a good visit with Fale.
Happy Belated birthdays for Zoe and Spider.

For those of you who have those overgrown zucchinis and wanted my friend's zucchini chocolate cake recipe - here it is.

Spiced Chocolate Zucchini Cake

2 1/2 cups unsifted all-purpose flour
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup butter or margarine, softened
2 cups sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
3 eggs
2 cups grated unpeeled zucchini (about 1/2 pound.)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 cup milk

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease and lightly flour two 9 inch round cake pans: set aside.

2. Mix flour, cocoa, baking powder, baking soda and salt; set aside. In a large bowl, using electric mixer, cream butter, sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg until light and fluffy. Add eggs; mix well.

3. Stir in zucchini and vanilla extract; mix well. Alternately add dry ingredients with milk, beginning and ending with flour using one-third of the milk at a time. Beat until well blended after each addition.

4. Pour batter into prepared pans. Bake until a cake tester inserted into the center comes out clean, about 30 minutes. Let stand for 5 minutes. Turn onto wire racks to cool. Fill and frost top with Cinnamon Cream Cheese Frosting. 

Makes 8-10 servings.

Cinnamon Cream Cheese Frosting

1 package (3 ounces) cream cheese, softened
1/3 cut butter or margarine, softened
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
4 cups confectioners' sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 to 2 tablespoons milk or water

1. In a medium bowl, beat the cream cheese, butter and cinnamon until well blended.

2. Gradually add confectioners' sugar.

OPTIONS: Spiced cake: take out 1/2 cup cocoa
ADD 1/2 cup flour

Chocolate Cake: Take out cinnamon and nutmeg


My friend has never made the frosting recipe so she does not know how good it is. She makes chocolate frosting and uses that on the Chocolate cake version of this recipe.

If you don't tell people that zucchini is in the cake they would never know. It is very moist and tasty. 

Happy baking and many positive wishes for an enjoyable summer for some and a safe and warm winter for others.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up. First day of vacation Bible school was a success. About 350 kids and many volunteers (over 100)and many happy faces.
> Julie...I am glad that you had a good visit with Fale.
> Happy Belated birthdays for Zoe and Spider.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> First day of vacation Bible school was a success. About 350 kids and many volunteers (over 100)and many happy faces.
> 
> My friend has never made the frosting recipe so she does not know how good it is. She makes chocolate frosting and uses that on the Chocolate cake version of this recipe.
> 
> ...


Thinking about VBS brings back some memories--of course I got "crafting duty." LOL

That frosting looks very similar to the recipe with my original carrot cake recipe, so I'm sure it is good (can't go wrong with cream cheese, in my opinion). We were just talking yesterday about trying the carrot cake recipe with zucchini--but I doubt I'll be turning on the oven anytime soon again.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> ROTFL! You mean that moment wasn't immortalized?


No, thank God!

While I will agree that purple is one of my best colors, it does nothing to shrink the appearance of my backside LOL.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I just heard from DS. 

BIL made it through surgery and the doctor says surgery was successful. 

It is now in God's hands. He is still a very sick guy and the only thing we can do is pray that his body is able to heal and responds to the medications.

Thank you all so much for keeping me company in prayer. Love and hugs to all.

Gigi


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/80-pre-packaged-foods-america-banned-other-countries-135100604.html
> 
> A possible partial explanation for the unavailability in other countries of things we take for granted.


That is scary!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


Lovely to see you together!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


Very nice picture. You are a great looking couple.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


I love the new Avatar Julie. I can see so much joy on both your faces. Hugs!

Gigi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Heading to Portsmouth for a couple days, meeting up with Tessa.


Did you get there last time? Its a great place- and Fireball Dave loved if my memory is correct. Have a great time with Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> ROTFL! You mean that moment wasn't immortalized?


Bobglory wrote:
I am behaving lol.

I do think I caught a lucky break though. Last night I saw that someone posted a ton of photos from the fire the other night on a news site. I looked them over very, very carefully and thankfully, there were no pictures of a chubby lady in a purple nightie crutching down the street! Whew!

Gigi

Bobglory, that is one of those moments where nightgown or not one is just glad to survive, however, that said, I am glad for you that you didn't make the news in your purple nightie.

It must be awful for so many of our KP/KTP friends being involved with either life-threatening fires or floods. My heart goes out to all of you.

Sorlenna, I'm sure the smoke causes havoc with so many for breathing even if they aren't in the fire area. Hope both of you stay safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope you can get the issue settled so you can feel closer with seeing one another. Switzerland is wonderful.


Had an email over night- he doesn't expect to get any email time over the next few days so may not hear from him again till Friday or Saturday when he arrives back in Australia- but 2 nights in Melbourne first looking after his Mum while his sister and her DH and DS have a couple of days away.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from DS.
> 
> BIL made it through surgery and the doctor says surgery was successful.
> 
> ...


Great news. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


How beautiful Julie. Love the way you are holding hands and you look so lovely in your outfit and very happy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And 'fruit cocktail' cake is also very moist. Haven't had one of those in years!
> JuneK


Now this I haven't heard of. What is it?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a cool dish when the kitchen gets too hot to cook in for long periods of time!
> *Asian Chicken Lettuce Wraps*
> 
> Serves 4


I could sub a veggie or tempeh for the chicken. Sounds divine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely picture, one day will be able to knit like that.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonder what trouble we can get up to while David is gone. lololol :twisted:


And I could join you while my David is away!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi...My but you have been so busy. Can't believe you ever found the time to stop by but love it when you do.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Finally caught up. First day of vacation Bible school was a success. About 350 kids and many volunteers (over 100)and many happy faces.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> No, thank God!
> 
> While I will agree that purple is one of my best colors, it does nothing to shrink the appearance of my backside LOL.
> 
> Gigi


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Funny, somehow I never pictured that from the picture of your socks. :wink: Skinny feet. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from DS.
> 
> BIL made it through surgery and the doctor says surgery was successful.
> 
> ...


Claiming the victory, the best hands in the world. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had an email over night- he doesn't expect to get any email time over the next few days so may not hear from him again till Friday or Saturday when he arrives back in Australia- but 2 nights in Melbourne first looking after his Mum while his sister and her DH and DS have a couple of days away.


Oh my, well, lots of time for knitting and perhaps just fixing what you want for meals. DH was gone tonight to the jazz festival tonight, not performing, but to listen, so I had portobella ravioli. He's not big on mushrooms. Even put shitake mushrooms in the sauce. So good. Sometimes it is fun to have some time to just do what one wants. Had supper around 4pm and knitting time tonight. Was knitting time this afternoon too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Actually we need a smilie for jumping for joy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory wrote:
I just heard from DS.

BIL made it through surgery and the doctor says surgery was successful.

It is now in God's hands. He is still a very sick guy and the only thing we can do is pray that his body is able to heal and responds to the medications.

Thank you all so much for keeping me company in prayer. Love and hugs to all.

Gigi
______________________________

So glad to hear this. I do hope he heals completely. So many are going through so much. Thinking of him and praying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 wrote:
Wonder what trouble we can get up to while David is gone. lololol



darowil said:


> And I could join you while my David is away!


Mine is away too, but not called David and not for as long. Oh well, I'm too tired to get into any trouble. :lol: :lol: :lol: However if you distract me enough I will forget I am tired. :wink: :thumbup:

I'd better get off of here and get knitting or I will fall asleep. Only 4 hrs. sleep last night. Don't know how I am even on here. I must get energy from being with all of you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am behaving lol.
> 
> I do think I caught a lucky break though. Last night I saw that someone posted a ton of photos from the fire the other night on a news site. I looked them over very, very carefully and thankfully, there were no pictures of a chubby lady in a purple nightie crutching down the street! Whew!
> 
> Gigi


If you had seen yourself, you would have had us laughing over it with your sense of humor....Glad you're behaving so you can soon leave those crutches in the closet!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora love the blackn white shawl and your orchids!

Julie great picture of you and Fale, you both look very happy. I hope you are more settled with your decisions and that things come together smoothly and quickly for you.

Sorlenna she is a doll! Hopefully someday one of the boys will give me a granddaughter.

Zoe the chicken lettuce wraps sound yummy!

DH and i both like to cook and enjoy using fresh foods we try to push the kids to do more cooking but the convenience and cooking for one isnt easy for them. The two that live local eat with us a couple times a week. DH and I rarely eat out cause he says he could make it better cheaper and doesnt have to worry bout bad service.

Pictures of knitting are wonderful, love the purple sweater with the leaves.

Today has been a much better day thankfully. We are having a storm right now, warning till 7 watch till 10 possible tornadoes and posdible 2 inch hail with 80 mph winds. Little dog is in my lap, big dog at my feet they dont like this. 

NanaCaren, glad you and Jamie are having such a good trip.

Rookie how is/was Oregon?

Cathy are you still out West? Or home now? Was it Minnesota you went to?

When the house gets dry in the winter we run cool misters to keep the air moist or we have nose issues also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are lovely june - the baby will look great in them.
> 
> the one with the leaf design I have - have not been brave enough to try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Bobglory, that is one of those moments where nightgown or not one is just glad to survive, however, that said, I am glad for you that you didn't make the news in your purple nightie.
> 
> It must be awful for so many of our KP/KTP friends being involved with either life-threatening fires or floods. My heart goes out to all of you.
> 
> Sorlenna, I'm sure the smoke causes havoc with so many for breathing even if they aren't in the fire area. Hope both of you stay safe.


And I do so admire Gigi's sense of humor about it! Glad to hear your BIL came through and hope this is the start of a mending.

We aren't in any danger where we live, or at least I don't think so--can't imagine a fire coming through the city. But if I have trouble with the air, I really feel for those who do having breathing issues when there's not any smoke.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> with hickory thinking cat food makes a good treat I keep the cat food on the counter - Heidi sort of comes upglued when she comes over and all four cats are up there eating. lol
> 
> sam


Years ago, while I was working, we had just gotten 2 kittens from the SPCA and also had a dog. Of course, dogs will eat ANYTHING. So the kittens were fed on the counter. They were so tiny, that I came home on my lunch hour to feed them. I've never had a problem with cats getting on my counters, although now these two just don't. My mother would have a fit if she had known about it but I always made sure I washed them before I started cooking. after all, they were my babies!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Kitty is just checking to make sure you laid out the socks properly...........


jknappva said:


> I've found that my 'washable' wool socks tend to want to felt even when the water is only warm and the dryer is on a lower setting. So from now on, I'm washing them by hand and laying flat to dry. If I'm going to pay the price for alpaca or wool, I'm definitely going to be careful laundering it! It's just really hard to find a flat spot in a not very large apartment that my cat won't walk across!!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> But then some of us don't usually use most or any of these pre-packaged foods on any regular basis, Sam. Personally. I prefer to cook from scratch because I enjoy cooking, creating new dishes and/or flavor combinations out of love for those who eat at my table.
> 
> Cooking brings me joy so I do it often. Many times when we eat out, I come to the conclusion that I could not only cook the plated food better, I probably have--without intending to sound like I'm bragging or arrogant.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I found out years ago, that I get very tired of restaurant food if I eat out a lot. I much prefer home-cooked meals. We go out to lunch once a month with my sister and that's usually the only time we eat out!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's Miss R, my middle grand. The boy I had up there before is her big brother.


Your grandchildren are beautiful...they must take after their grandmother!
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone. Sorry I have not been around for a while. I have finished another wingspan and put it on the parade. I have also been rather busy setting up knitting and sewing groups for my local WI. Also trying to fit in some bag making, finishing several wips and going to physio!
> Hope NanaCaren is enjoying her trip over here, weather has been a bit all over the place.
> Sending hugs to everyone who needs them.


You have been one very busy lady.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Does it felt from wearing/walking on them? That's what happened with my alpaca ones.
> 
> No, I noticed it after washing....I'm not wearing them now during the summer. But as much as I like home made socks, I sure don't want to mess them up!!
> 
> I sometimes get nose bleeds, too--this never happened before this year but a time or two. I drink LOTS of water and so usually it only happens in the mornings, but it still aches. It is so annoying. I'm ready to head back east...


Well, if the area you want to locate to is anything like our area, you'll definitely have the humidity. When I was working, the heat was so drying that I had to be careful, or my nose would dry out so much I'd get nose-bleeds. It was very annoying!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone. Sorry I have not been around for a while. I have finished another wingspan and put it on the parade. I have also been rather busy setting up knitting and sewing groups for my local WI. Also trying to fit in some bag making, finishing several wips and going to physio!
> Hope NanaCaren is enjoying her trip over here, weather has been a bit all over the place.
> Sending hugs to everyone who needs them.


Glad to hear you've just been busy...but you were missed!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


Oh, you both look so happy...glad things are working out for you to be together!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just loved these pictures Pontuf. I love small towns like Telluride seems to be from the photos. Beautiful with the mountains in the background. And Pontuf looks like he is saying..."why leave me in the car????"



Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from DS.
> 
> BIL made it through surgery and the doctor says surgery was successful.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear the the surgery was successful...Praying now for his quick recovery and that you continue to behave!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Love the small mining towns! See the snow? These were taken two weeks ago . The snow never melts!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now this I haven't heard of. What is it?


Sorry, I no longer have my recipe. But drained fruit cocktail was put in the batter and beat with mixer so it basically cut the fruit up. It made a very moist cake. I checked Google and there are numerous recipes. I was sure there would be...I love Google!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fixed this for dinner tonight and boy was it goooooood. Got the recipe from Allrecipes.com in my email. My crock pot was messing up and after 6 hours it still wasn't quite done so I ended up finishing it up 40 more minutes in the oven but will definitely make it again...and will be getting a new crock pot. 

Slow Cooker Lemon Pepper Chicken


1 (2 to 3 pound) whole chicken, giblets removed

1/4 cup butter, softened

1 teaspoon lemon pepper

1 (1-inch thick) slice of lemon

2 cloves garlic, lightly crushed, or more to taste

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil

2 teaspoons seasoned salt

1 teaspoon dried thyme

cracked black pepper to taste (optional)


Directions

Rinse chicken, pat dry with paper towels, and use your fingers to loosen the skin over the breast and thighs.
Stir butter and lemon pepper in a small bowl and insert seasoned butter beneath the loosened skin using a teaspoon. Push butter from spoon using the skin. Place lemon slice and garlic cloves into the chicken cavity.
Place chicken into a slow cooker. Rub skin with olive oil and sprinkle seasoned salt, thyme, and cracked black pepper over the bird.
Cook on High for 3 hours; reduce heat to Low and cook until chicken is very tender and an instant-read meat thermometer inserted into the thickest part of a thigh, not touching bone, reads at least 160 degrees F (70 degrees C), 2 to 3 more hours. If desired, cook bird on Low setting 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


Thanks for sharing your vacation pictures. I know you had a grand time!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Kitty is just checking to make sure you laid out the socks properly...........


She definitely has to check out my handiwork. I'm surprised she wasn't in the picture with the baby jackets. After all, the afghan on the sofa belongs to her, she thinks!!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad I have a cell phone. My daughter and I keep up with each other when we shop at Wally world since we don't stay together. And years ago, I had my car break down and thank goodness, for my cell phone or I would have had to walk over a mile to get to a phone. And pay phones are few and far apart these days!
> JuneK


And the ones you do find are generally broken. Don't know how we existed without them! With my job, it is essential to have a cell phone. And now Skype to keep in touch with family.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> What works for me is to hold your breath and at the same time drink some water. Try to take at least 10 sips, swallowing each one, and by the time you run out of breath the hiccups should be gone. I've also heard of taking a spoonful of sugar, but I've never tried that. Good luck!


I have tried the teaspooon of sugar allow to melt slowly in the mouth in the medical setting we used it a great deal. Hiccoughs that are persistent indicate irritation of the phrenic nerve often, the injection may have referred some irritation to the phrenic nerve which is capable of referring pain to the shoulder and so I can conceive a possible correlation. It should subside as the inflammation does. I don't believe it would be a direct result of the cortisone medication, but possibly the location of the injection itself. Marlark Marge.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

More rain today and icky-sticky humidity...sounds like if we can get through tomorrow, things will settle down a bit. The garden needs to be weeded but it is too muddy right now!

Caren - have fun on your trip!!!

Zoe - your cousin certainly has a twinkle in his eye  He looks like he feels pretty darned good 

Julie - love your avator, with you and Fale!!!!!

June - love those precious sweaters. I bet Gracie will be the best-dressed baby 

Gigi - continued prayers for your BIL!

Ohio Kathy - here are my socks, with the toe stitched with double yarn for the first 4 rounds (fingering weight). That will hopefully keep my big toes from trying to escape!! I did a 1x1 rib this time around the entire foot to snug up to my arch. I also did a 1x1 rib this time for the cuff. These are on 1.5 US needles.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> More rain today and icky-sticky humidity...sounds like if we can get through tomorrow, things will settle down a bit. The garden needs to be weeded but it is too muddy right now!
> 
> Caren - have fun on your trip!!!
> 
> ...


Love your socks, great job. Our weather has been a little better here in central Minn. rained stopped, a little less humid. So it might be coming for you guys also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool socks!


gottastch said:


> More rain today and icky-sticky humidity...sounds like if we can get through tomorrow, things will settle down a bit. The garden needs to be weeded but it is too muddy right now!
> 
> Caren - have fun on your trip!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am behaving lol.
> 
> I do think I caught a lucky break though. Last night I saw that someone posted a ton of photos from the fire the other night on a news site. I looked them over very, very carefully and thankfully, there were no pictures of a chubby lady in a purple nightie crutching down the street! Whew!
> 
> Gigi


They probably had to edit that out as I am sure it was risque! Hahahaha


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your grandchildren are beautiful...they must take after their grandmother!
> JuneK


Why, thank you!

I grew up in Western Ky, and if I were going anywhere, it'd be there. I am sure I'd get used to the humidity again quickly.

Thanks for the information, Marge. The hiccups have gone now, and the injection was, he said, in the front of the shoulder joint. I hope he doesn't have to have any more.

Kathy, great looking socks. I need to try some more...have lots of yarn for it.

Pontuf, it looks as if you enjoyed your trip. It's nice to get away to a relaxing place.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


I have been in both Telluride and Silverton. We spent two weeks with a friend at a cottage at Trout Lake, up the mountains from Telluride. I'm sure that the place has changed a lot in the 12 years since we were there. We were appalled at the price of housing even then.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a cool dish when the kitchen gets too hot to cook in for long periods of time!
> *Asian Chicken Lettuce Wraps*
> 2 tsp canola oil
> 8 oz white mushrooms, chopped
> ...


Yummy! Shredded chicken is also good in this. Thanks


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> More rain today and icky-sticky humidity...sounds like if we can get through tomorrow, things will settle down a bit. The garden needs to be weeded but it is too muddy right now!
> 
> Caren - have fun on your trip!!!
> 
> ...


Love your socks, great colors!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I love the new avatar. Both of you look very happy.

Recipes sound delicious! I do want to start using my crock-pot more. It is so easy!

Wishing everyone good health!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Jamie looks like she's having fun - it sounds so exciting "meeting up with Tessa" - give her a big squeeze from all of us across the pond!!!! luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Heading to Portsmouth for a couple days, meeting up with Tessa.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good for them!!!!!! I'm glad to see both of their smiles - many happy healthy years ahead - 


5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! Here is a photo of my cousin and his wife. He had a heart transplant ten days ago. He looks amazingly well but then he has always been very fit and active (well, as much as his bad heart would allow over the past 12 years)! Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gottastch said:


> More rain today and icky-sticky humidity...sounds like if we can get through tomorrow, things will settle down a bit. The garden needs to be weeded but it is too muddy right now!
> 
> Caren - have fun on your trip!!!
> 
> ...


Let me just say "ditto" to all that you said. I don't want to respond to individual posts but my brain is sleeping right now, I think. Not retaining much of what I read.

Your socks look great. Such a fast knitter you are. I am still waiting for my gmail to send email to my msn. Sent it twice and still not received. May have to start taking the pics with my tablet. Will post socks tomorrow, hopefully. I have the next pair on the needles with the toe finished and 8 rounds of straight knitting. I am doing a pattern on the top called lace rib from a book I bought. Hopefully will be able to see the pattern with the light gray merl yarn I am using. It goes pretty fast as there are only 4 rows to repeat. Ordered a sock book off Amazon today. Hoping it will be at the house when I get home next week. Next week, I will have all three of my children and all 9 of the GC and the 2 GGC together for the first time. I think that the GS who is down in Dayton will be up.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just loved these pictures Pontuf. I love small towns like Telluride seems to be from the photos. Beautiful with the mountains in the background. And Pontuf looks like he is saying..."why leave me in the car????"


Ditto


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I'm needing a close up of these pics Pontuf!!!!!!!!!!!


Pontuf said:


> Thanks Chris! What a great resource
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

very cute and I LOVE the name..............


jknappva said:


> These are the two baby jackets I made for my great-great-niece to be, Gracie. I haven't decided whether I'll make anymore. But they were so much fun...I'll probably make more...she's the first baby in the family for YEARS!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are having a great time so much that we are staying an extra week.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> More rain today and icky-sticky humidity...sounds like if we can get through tomorrow, things will settle down a bit. The garden needs to be weeded but it is too muddy right now!
> 
> Caren - have fun on your trip!!!
> 
> ...


Lovely socks, nice colors,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe it is.......... praying for bil........


Bobglory said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Update: BIL was just wheeled into surgery to finish the operation that was started Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Posted most on a reply to Kathy so I won't repeat here. 

Pontuf, always wondered what Telluride looks like. Nice looking place. Maybe I will get there one day.

Julie, continued blessings for you and Fale. I hope this next separation doesn't last as long and you get to be together for a long time.

I, unfortunately, have to dine out more often than I want. Try to make good choices. I have soup and tuna in the van along with oatmeal. Get fresh fruit and salads whenever available. Actually, I probably eat better on the road than at home as I don't buy chips and such. 

Bed time soon so I will close for tonight. See you all in the morning.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well been a slow day, stayed in all day  hope tomorrow is better, will be out early in the morning, before the heat sets in, I hope. Pray blessing for all, and that tomorrow is better than today. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely socks, nice colors,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I gotta say a big yes! to those Gottastch socks! hahaha, making a sock monkey out of you yet! Zoe


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So sorry Pup - I have days like that and I don't have any excuses--- no chemo and the change is long over. Maybe you just need to take it easy for the rest of the day. luv to u - AZ


I have a rule: when three things happen negatively I stop.
I know the rest of the day will be topsy turvy with every thing. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so glad that I went back and read the missed posts. I got to see the picture of the firemen! I think I'll have sweet dreams tonight!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so glad that I went back and read the missed posts. I got to see the picture of the firemen! I think I'll have sweet dreams tonight!


They will rescue you if the dreams get too fiery! ahahhaha, Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> They will rescue you if the dreams get too fiery! ahahhaha, Zoe


I will be more than happy to be rescued by any of them!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All.....just managed to get to this week's party. The Blackhawks just won the Stanley Cup, in a fantastic finish! Sorry Boston....congrats to Chicago! We had a wonderful visit in St. Paul and at Carleton. So great to visit friends of long standing! We experienced some fantastic storms, too. Many parts of St. Paul and Minneapolis were really hit hard by power outages and downed trees. Always hate to see those big giants toppled over. 

It's Monday and already there are 67 pages! Yikes! Don't know how I'll ever catch up.
Hope all are having a productive and rewarding week....Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I will be more than happy to be rescued by any of them!


hmmmm, maybe calls for 911 in your dream of dreams and two or three come to rescue you!!!! let us know how the sweet dreams pan out! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just managed to get to this week's party. The Blackhawks just won the Stanley Cup, in a fantastic finish! Sorry Boston....congrats to Chicago! We had a wonderful visit in St. Paul and at Carleton. So great to visit friends of long standing! We experienced some fantastic storms, too. Many parts of St. Paul and Minneapolis were really hit hard by power outages and downed trees. Always hate to see those big giants toppled over.
> 
> It's Monday and already there are 67 pages! Yikes! Don't know how I'll ever catch up.
> Hope all are having a productive and rewarding week....Carol (IL)


Carol, you just start reading on page one with Sam's first post and keep on going! Glad to see you here! Zoe 
BTW, I am happy the Blackhawkes won too! So good to see Patrick Kane get his trophy too!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


We all get those down funky days! Glad you are back on here, just pull up a chair and we will serve you tea at Sam's tea parlour and chat you up! Who is little Georgia? What a cutie and the lil dress is beautiful! Zoe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> What works for me is to hold your breath and at the same time drink some water. Try to take at least 10 sips, swallowing each one, and by the time you run out of breath the hiccups should be gone. I've also heard of taking a spoonful of sugar, but I've never tried that. Good luck!


spoonful of sugar is about the only thing that works for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! Here is a photo of my cousin and his wife. He had a heart transplant ten days ago. He looks amazingly well but then he has always been very fit and active (well, as much as his bad heart would allow over the past 12 years)! Zoe


Wow, he looks fabulous for having gone through that type of surgery on 10 days ago!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> I have a rule: when three things happen negatively I stop.
> I know the rest of the day will be topsy turvy with every thing. Marlark Marge.


Love that rule!!!! I have gotten wiser as I have gotten older.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning KTP family, I am far behind in the posts, but won't be able to catch up this morning. Hopefully calmer days are ahead after today! Little things happening that add up to a domino affect but nothing really major to report.
> Do have a question about Gardenia bushes if anyone has them growing in their gardens, I have 3 on North East side of the house, have done beautifully in the past, but this year 2 of them are falling over.. I went out yesterday and staked them but am wondering why they would all of a sudden fall over? the roots are firmly in the ground and this red clay doesn't give in that easily.. LOL. I'll admit I'm too tired to look this up, plus I'm not able to sit very long these days.. Okay, I admit I have overdone a bit, but today is an easy day (as long as mom behaves that is) it's just life with a bad hip and knee.. no biggie just not comfortable as I know many are in worse condition than I am today.
> Anyway, have to sign out and sit with mom.. (she is jealous at times that I "chat" with the tea family) I don't take the lap top in with me and she talks to much for me to concentrate on knitting.. LOL..
> Love you all so very much.. keeping you in my prayers today and everyday..
> M.


Take care Marianne, i bet you will be glad when they do your hip/knee replacement!! Cant help with Gardenia, sorry.. but i bet someone else had given some advice already.. back o catching up.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

What a cutie little Georgia is and the dress is perfect, fits her so nice.
Have those same kind of funk days where don't get much done. Can understand. Thinking of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> These are the two baby jackets I made for my great-great-niece to be, Gracie. I haven't decided whether I'll make anymore. But they were so much fun...I'll probably make more...she's the first baby in the family for YEARS!
> JuneK


Great job, they are lovely!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Thank you Joy. I have little choice other than peanut if I want to buy the butter but I'm going to trawl the internet to find the method for making nut butters. I have easy access to various other nuts and hazel nuts grow wild here. Yesterday morning, my kitchen reeked of gin and elderflowers! No!! I wasn't adding the gin to my porridge. I'd made raspberry, cucumber and star anise flavoured gins and was bottling the cucumber flavour (chop two cucumbers into small dice, place on a screw-top jar, add a bottle of inexpensive gin, stir daily, bottle liquid after a week and drink well diluted with tonic water). I also bottled the elderflower cordial and that is now in the fridge. Had anyone come into the kitchen at that early hour, they would have wondered what I'd been doing. I've been conversation.


Have you tried this with vodka?
Carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We are having a great time so much that we are staying an extra week.


Woo Hoo!! Good for you! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


Beautiful pictures!

Gigi


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Update: BIL was just wheeled into surgery to finish the operation that was started Saturday.
> 
> ...


I hope all goes well.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


That little dress is adorable. The little model is even cuter!

Gigi


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Good morning my precious sisters and brothers,
> Quiet here. Angie is asleep with both kittens asleep with her...one lying on her chest up by her neck and the other in the crook of her arm with foot hanging over...too cute. Haley is in the pool with their minister's daughters and he is out there watching them. They come and swim on Thursdays. The kids are very generous is sharing their pool with others. Angie is moving about in her wheelchair doing some around the house now. So praying we are on the downhill swing and the August trip to Mayo is going to be the finale. It will take her a full three years to recover, but she will be able to be on her own. Moma so needs to get back home to Daddy. He has been a sweetheart throughout all of this.
> 
> Good to hear Angie is on the improve and becoming mobile and more independent. Take care. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora love the blackn white shawl and your orchids!
> 
> Julie great picture of you and Fale, you both look very happy. I hope you are more settled with your decisions and that things come together smoothly and quickly for you.
> 
> ...


Stay safe with those tornado warnings. My oh my, we have already had our share after what happened in Oklahoma and surrounding states.

Here is a link for those interested in the Vanilla Infusion Kit:
Here is a link if you want the kit:
http://www.bellbucklecompanystore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76&products_id=249

If it doesn't come up google it and choose the one at bellbucklecompany store.

PM me if you have questions since I am in the middle of a big project. Someone PM'd me about this so I thought I would post a link for all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


That dress is so lovely and the baby is absolutely gorgeous!! Hope the funk leaves, but I know about organizing and not knitting. Sadly I've had way too many days like that till the last two. It will lift and you will be back in the saddle. Hugs.

Oh yes, and it will feel so good to be more organized. Sometimes we need these times.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello to all. I have been reading KTP most days and praying for all in need. 
Julie...your decision to be with Fale is surely the right decision. Breaks my heart about your animal friends. 
DH and I went on a trip to northern Nevada for a reunion....his side. Wonderful time but the elevation was higher than home. Coming back over the mountains DH had a scare ....heart. He has stents in heart Think he needs to be seen again by the heart specialist. Of course, he wont go in ....feels very good now. Stubborn!!!. I do the driving and when this happened we were in a unpopulated area so just kept driving ....coming down in elevation. Dont think we will be traveling(RV) over mountains in our trips. Looks like well head for the coast next time. Have lots of yard work before I can get to the fun projects. 
For the June birthday people....Happy, happy to you and good thoughts to all KTPrs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I am behaving lol.
> 
> I do think I caught a lucky break though. Last night I saw that someone posted a ton of photos from the fire the other night on a news site. I looked them over very, very carefully and thankfully, there were no pictures of a chubby lady in a purple nightie crutching down the street! Whew!
> 
> Gigi


Ha ha, funny LOL :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are the two baby jackets I made for my great-great-niece to be, Gracie. I haven't decided whether I'll make anymore. But they were so much fun...I'll probably make more...she's the first baby in the family for YEARS!
> JuneK


My suggestion: Do not make to many in the small sizes as they hardly get a chance to wear before they grow out of them and so much time of yours and money is invested in them. Also be aware of the weather at the time of year that they will be born. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Ohio Kathy - here are my socks, with the toe stitched with double yarn for the first 4 rounds (fingering weight). That will hopefully keep my big toes from trying to escape!! I did a 1x1 rib this time around the entire foot to snug up to my arch. I also did a 1x1 rib this time for the cuff. These are on 1.5 US needles.


They look very comfy. I love the colors. What yarn did you use?

Gigi


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


Right back at you!! Nice photo. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a cool dish when the kitchen gets too hot to cook in for long periods of time!
> *Asian Chicken Lettuce Wraps*
> 2 tsp canola oil
> 8 oz white mushrooms, chopped
> ...


Saved this recipe, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...SO beautiful! SO handsome! The sunsets are beautiful, too! I love the chair....Bentley is lucky!
Carol (IL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Good morning! Adding my 2 cents to this. I wash all my socks in the washing machine and then hang them to dry most of the time. If we are travelling and using a laundramat I just throw them in the dryer with everything else. They never shrink if they are made from sock yarn with at least 25% nylon. I also have a number of socks that I have been wearing for many years, but I do replace the heels if they wear out. Then if the foot is worn out I will cut the sock off just above the heel and use those cuffs and put new feet in them.


I too wash all mine in the machine and hang them to dry. One sock of a pair was thrown in the dryer by DDs flatmate and it has suffered a little in comparison to its mate. But as I use a dryer only once or twice a year I have no idea how others would go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I totally agree joy - cooking from scratch is better, tastier and healthier.

sam



jheiens said:


> But then some of us don't usually use most or any of these pre-packaged foods on any regular basis, Sam. Personally. I prefer to cook from scratch because I enjoy cooking, creating new dishes and/or flavor combinations out of love for those who eat at my table.
> 
> Cooking brings me joy so I do it often. Many times when we eat out, I come to the conclusion that I could not only cook the plated food better, I probably have--without intending to sound like I'm bragging or arrogant.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


Sure hope you are at peace with these decisions...whatever they are. We all have you in {{hugs}} galore! Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is too sweet with the flower if her hair - precious.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> That's Miss R, my middle grand. The boy I had up there before is her big brother.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is good to hear from you purplefi - was wondering where you were. do we get pictures of the bags you have been making?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone. Sorry I have not been around for a while. I have finished another wingspan and put it on the parade. I have also been rather busy setting up knitting and sewing groups for my local WI. Also trying to fit in some bag making, finishing several wips and going to physio!
> Hope NanaCaren is enjoying her trip over here, weather has been a bit all over the place.
> Sending hugs to everyone who needs them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely to see you myfanwy -- you both look happy. I might title your picture "love is in the air". happy wishes to both of you.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my first post however I have been readying KP for a few months now. I have to have a very handsome fireman come to my home frequently, He has been a professional firefighter for about 13 years in a major Texas town and was a volounteer for many years before that. Oh, by the way, he is my son and I am very proud of him. Just for kicks, his oldest sister wears a badge and it is very unsettleing when they met on a crime site.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look yummy five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Here is a cool dish when the kitchen gets too hot to cook in for long periods of time!
> *Asian Chicken Lettuce Wraps*
> 2 tsp canola oil
> 8 oz white mushrooms, chopped
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


Thats the new outfit is it? Don't see why red won't go with it- unless the red is patterned too and then it could well be a bit much. Sorry this won't make sense to anyone else- Julie was talking about it on the phone the other day.
Have a good trip back tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy pacer - gary said we would soon have zucchini coming out of the garden.

sam



pacer said:


> Finally caught up. First day of vacation Bible school was a success. About 350 kids and many volunteers (over 100)and many happy faces.
> Julie...I am glad that you had a good visit with Fale.
> Happy Belated birthdays for Zoe and Spider.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I just heard from DS.
> 
> BIL made it through surgery and the doctor says surgery was successful.
> 
> ...


Well thats the first step passed successfully thank God.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy winging its way to bil - hope we hear nothing but good reports.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I just heard from DS.
> 
> BIL made it through surgery and the doctor says surgery was successful.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


What a sweet loooking yarn shop.
The mountains look stunning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry, I no longer have my recipe. But drained fruit cocktail was put in the batter and beat with mixer so it basically cut the fruit up. It made a very moist cake. I checked Google and there are numerous recipes. I was sure there would be...I love Google!
> JuneK


Sounds good- might try it sometime, but I do avoid making too many cakes- David won't eat them and so I just have to as can't let them go to waste can I?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures pontuf - thanks for sharing- how big is telluride? looking down the street and the majestic mountains - be a great place to live.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks Kathy - great colors.

sam



gottastch said:


> More rain today and icky-sticky humidity...sounds like if we can get through tomorrow, things will settle down a bit. The garden needs to be weeded but it is too muddy right now!
> 
> Caren - have fun on your trip!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, your new avatar is lovely, so good to see you and Fale together again, he looks so happy you're there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

totally agree marge - time to go back to bed with a good book and a cup of tea.

sam



margewhaples said:


> I have a rule: when three things happen negatively I stop.
> I know the rest of the day will be topsy turvy with every thing. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


Great photos Charlotte! Is your avatar photos of you?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 57 years is a lot of history to put behind one- so yes I am feeling sad. I pray that it will be the wise and the right decision.


Lots of history! All changes have tough aspects. But it seems your heart feels this is the best....other than turning back the clock...any decision will have some negatives..AND positives. Focus on the positives and the other aspects will (hopefully) fade.
Our hearts are with you in your changes.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute baby in a very cute dress - lovely.

soothing healing energy winging its way to you ejs - hopefully you will soon be your old self again - we got your back just remember.

sam



EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is my first post however I have been readying KP for a few months now. I have to have a very handsome fireman come to my home frequently, He has been a professional firefighter for about 13 years in a major Texas town and was a volounteer for many years before that. Oh, by the way, he is my son and I am very proud of him. Just for kicks, his oldest sister wears a badge and it is very unsettleing when they met on a crime site.


And welcome to the TP! Don't need to tell you what it is like as you have been reading. Keep visiting and saying hi. 
You dont have much choice about this handsome firemean visiting. But at least you know that he is not coming for the reason that Gigi had them coming.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you ezenby - healing energy coming to your husband - hopefully he will realize the smartness of seeing the doctor. that had to be scary coming down the mountain.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Hello to all. I have been reading KTP most days and praying for all in need.
> Julie...your decision to be with Fale is surely the right decision. Breaks my heart about your animal friends.
> DH and I went on a trip to northern Nevada for a reunion....his side. Wonderful time but the elevation was higher than home. Coming back over the mountains DH had a scare ....heart. He has stents in heart Think he needs to be seen again by the heart specialist. Of course, he wont go in ....feels very good now. Stubborn!!!. I do the driving and when this happened we were in a unpopulated area so just kept driving ....coming down in elevation. Dont think we will be traveling(RV) over mountains in our trips. Looks like well head for the coast next time. Have lots of yard work before I can get to the fun projects.
> For the June birthday people....Happy, happy to you and good thoughts to all KTPrs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome railyn - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon - we have plenty of hot fresh tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.\

you certainly have your bases covered with a policaman and a fireman in the family.

sam



Railyn said:


> This is my first post however I have been readying KP for a few months now. I have to have a very handsome fireman come to my home frequently, He has been a professional firefighter for about 13 years in a major Texas town and was a volounteer for many years before that. Oh, by the way, he is my son and I am very proud of him. Just for kicks, his oldest sister wears a badge and it is very unsettleing when they met on a crime site.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I meant to ask pontuf - did you buy any yarn?

sam



darowil said:


> What a sweet loooking yarn shop.
> The mountains look stunning.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening to all the friends who have missed me and been sending me e-mails to encourage me. I know I have not kept up too well of late. I am starting to see some improvement in my status and at least can walk a short ways. If I don't walk too much then the pain is held to a level that is treatable with the meds that I have been using all along.
I abhor not being able to adequately manage the house and the errands that one who without assistance must do. I try still to go to the senior ctr 2 days a week where many attempt to assist me so that for the most part I can get by with my walker and limiting my ambulation. Fibro has become the pits accompanied with neuropathy. Loss of appetite remains and I feel so much better if I eat very little. My knitting of the traveling vine is stalled after several times frogging because I keep losing stitches. I am not sure just how that is happening as I am using lurkers instructions. I did 12 rows today starting with 54 stitches and ended up with 49 although the pattern and 
size appears right. I am not frogging this again. I will
continue for awhile and maybe throw a couple of rows of straight knit between patters so I can easily add back to the proper #.
Having turned 68 this month I don't have the heart to keep trying the same thing over and over. I spent the weeks resting frequently. Went last week to see the space shuttle at the museum. I walked far too much and had to rest for 2-3 days and work my way back to usual routine.
Sam: Your grand baby is absolutely darling and looks so chubby and healthy. Glad that he has brighted all of your days especially the boys'. He looks quite a bit older that just 2 weeks. 
Lurker: So glad that you found Fale happy and are contemplating means to keep the 2 of you together. I wish it were not so expensive for you to relocate. Could there
be an emergency exception for you considering his deteriorated condition. Perhaps one of his physicians would help you in this regard. Cut the red tape so to speak. Keeping married spouses apart is hardly good governmental policy.Perhaps a interim permit or something could be arranged. I know that the decision must have been very difficult for you in view of the type of life change that's required. You will not be happy without physically being present in his life and spending what good time is left of your lives together. You will adjust to the largess of the city quite easily I'm sure.
Sam: Congratulations on such a successful year as host and all of the color and grace that you have brought to the tea party. 
Doogie: Congratulations on the accolade that you have recieved and the completion of the courses that have consumed so much of your time. A rest well deserved. Looking forward to seeing you more.
Prayers for all with maladies and challenges in these critical times. 
I was elected Secretary to the Project Advisory Commisssion of Hawthorne, Lennox, Ladera Heights and Inglewood last week. This is advisory for the city programs of senior issues.
God speed Marlark Marge.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


So cute!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone. Sorry I have not been around for a while. I have finished another wingspan and put it on the parade. I have also been rather busy setting up knitting and sewing groups for my local WI. Also trying to fit in some bag making, finishing several wips and going to physio!
> Hope NanaCaren is enjoying her trip over here, weather has been a bit all over the place.
> Sending hugs to everyone who needs them.


Good to see you back, Purple. Missed you although I'd realised you were up to the ears in all sorts of enjoyable activities. I'm working away at a baby blanket. The first one needed is knitted but not yet blocked. Its number 2 that is currently on the needles.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> here you go folks - sam


     

Lovely Sam, Bentley is so georgeous. Also liked the sunsets.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to have to go off air- the battery has almost run down! and I want to keep open the windows that I have - hopefully till morning. Big decisions being made down here- at least for me and Fale.


Lovely new avitar. Lovely to see a current pic of the two of you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is good to hear from you purplefi - was wondering where you were. do we get pictures of the bags you have been making?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, Some of the bags are still in the planning stage, but here's one I've made earlier.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> They will rescue you if the dreams get too fiery! ahahhaha, Zoe


ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


OMG!!!!! She is just beautiful. and that green gress is perfect for her. nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> What a cutie little Georgia is and the dress is perfect, fits her so nice.
> Have those same kind of funk days where don't get much done. Can understand. Thinking of you.


sometimes I think it is a way of life, :-( 
ride the wave, this too shall past. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo Hoo!! Good for you! Sounds wonderful.


ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Some of the bags are still in the planning stage, but here's one I've made earlier.


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice. :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning my precious sisters and brothers,
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a sweet loooking yarn shop.
> The mountains look stunning.


that is so nice, would like to see that some day. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds good- might try it sometime, but I do avoid making too many cakes- David won't eat them and so I just have to as can't let them go to waste can I?


 :roll: we always have to clean up. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Some of the bags are still in the planning stage, but here's one I've made earlier.


nice work, lovely color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Haven't been on because of computer troubles, now I can't stay long as I have to meet Caren to show her the delights of Portsmouth. Think she'll love seelng all the things Dave talked about.

Sam, loved the sunsets, loved the recipes, but that little baby was the icing on the cake, (I could eat him!) you must be so proud, in a humble sort of manner, to be head of such a beautiful family. Just think, without your input they wouldn't be here. I'm sure in time there will be lots of little "Sams" keeping the gene pool thriving.

Must go, Caren & Jamie will be waiting on the dockside,

Tessa


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Have you tried this with vodka?
> Carol (IL)


I haven't tried making a flavoured vodka yet but I'm considering Gwennie's vanilla vodka. That sounds delicious. The various gins look well and are now stored in a dark cupboard as all except the cucumber gin need a few months to mature. I think the cucumber gin needs to be used fresh as the gin must be diluted by the juice from the cucumber. Isn't it good to be able to produce unique foods and drinks from one's own kitchen. The cheesecake that contains condensed milk has proved to be a huge success with my elder daughter's children. I was told this morning by a somewhat disgruntled Ruairi that little brother Cian had wolfed almost all of it and could I please make another as soon as possible. Tomorrow morning would suit!! Big sister Cora agreed. I'll have a full day as I'd better make that cheesecake and complete my preparations for the wild flower walk I'm leading this evening. AND I've gathered together my soft cheese-making equipment. Let's leave any accounts of that until I make progress!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Stay safe with those tornado warnings. My oh my, we have already had our share after what happened in Oklahoma and surrounding states.
> 
> Here is a link for those interested in the Vanilla Infusion Kit:
> Here is a link if you want the kit:
> ...


Ah!!! All becomes clear! I use the vanilla-infused vodka as vanilla extract. That explains the comments about cooking off the alcohol. I'd thought of it as a liquor and I suppose that in a dilute form it could also serve that function. I'll definitely be making the extract infusion but not be sending for the kit as the cost of transport would not be sensible and I can get what I need locally.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Some of the bags are still in the planning stage, but here's one I've made earlier.


That is a lovely bag, PurpleFi. The WI have a treasure in you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Haven't been on because of computer troubles, now I can't stay long as I have to meet Caren to show her the delights of Portsmouth. Think she'll love seelng all the things Dave talked about.
> 
> Sam, loved the sunsets, loved the recipes, but that little baby was the icing on the cake, (I could eat him!) you must be so proud, in a humble sort of manner, to be head of such a beautiful family. Just think, without your input they wouldn't be here. I'm sure in time there will be lots of little "Sams" keeping the gene pool thriving.
> 
> ...


Have a great time together. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are the two baby jackets I made for my great-great-niece to be, Gracie. I haven't decided whether I'll make anymore. But they were so much fun...I'll probably make more...she's the first baby in the family for YEARS!
> JuneK


They're lovely!
:thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am behaving lol.
> 
> I do think I caught a lucky break though. Last night I saw that someone posted a ton of photos from the fire the other night on a news site. I looked them over very, very carefully and thankfully, there were no pictures of a chubby lady in a purple nightie crutching down the street! Whew!
> 
> Gigi


 I love your sense of humour!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonder how it would work for mouthwash?
> 
> sam


I once used straight vodka as a painkiller when I had toothache, Sam (and yes I did spit it out! :roll: :lol: ) - it certainly numbs your mouth!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1
Also said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Love that 'Siberian Night' shawl!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's Miss R, my middle grand. The boy I had up there before is her big brother.


Beautiful children! I love her hairband. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I once used straight vodka as a painkiller when I had toothache, Sam (and yes I did spit it out! :roll: :lol: ) - it certainly numbs your mouth!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I bet it did. I would have to spit it out too. No way could i swallow that straight. :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


He looks so happy to have you there!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marge, so happy to hear of your improvements in the long view and of your being newly selected to the secretary's position on the agency/board. 

I know you will be very competent in this responsibility. Best wishes on your term.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally was able to transfer pix. Had to do it by texting. Have to remember that. Will read through posts in a bit.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

EJS said:


> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


Lovely dress modeled by a beautiful little girl.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I have made almond butter in a coffee/spice grinder by accident! I don't think it's hard to make!(makes kind of a mess in the spice grinder though). Julie, is the avatar you and Fale? What sweet picture!(sorry if you've said already I'm having trouble keeing up)


Lurker 2 said:


> It is not difficult to make in a food processor, from blanched almonds- which I am sure would make it more accessible--at least I can buy almonds whole at a fairly good price!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Lovely dress modeled by a beautiful little girl.


Forgot to mention that the baby jackets for Gracie are also lovely.
Especially love the white one--looks elegant!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree! Happy one year anniversary to all of us!!!


Marianne818 said:


> And I'll add my AMEN to this!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Finally was able to transfer pix. Had to do it by texting. Have to remember that. Will read through posts in a bit.


Nice socks! I just love all the sock colors.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning my KTP family! Let us remember another one of our KTP sisters with warm prayers today -- Julie is returning to NZ today and we pray for a safe flight and travels for her. We need to pray also for Fale to be comforted. I believe he may be going back with her today and help sort some things out in NZ. Above all praying God's blessings on them both. Zoe


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Let us remember another one of our KTP sisters with warm prayers today -- Julie is returning to NZ today and we pray for a safe flight and travels for her. We need to pray also for Fale to be comforted. I believe he may be going back with her today and help sort some things out in NZ. Above all praying God's blessings on them both. Zoe


May I echo positively every sentiment and all our love to Julie and Fale. With great affection.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I will be thinking of both of them and sending my warmest wishes. Julie's avatar picture was very reassuring: they seem to have found great peace and comfort in being back together. Safe journey!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Finally was able to transfer pix. Had to do it by texting. Have to remember that. Will read through posts in a bit.


Lovely socks, nice color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Let us remember another one of our KTP sisters with warm prayers today -- Julie is returning to NZ today and we pray for a safe flight and travels for her. We need to pray also for Fale to be comforted. I believe he may be going back with her today and help sort some things out in NZ. Above all praying God's blessings on them both. Zoe


Praying now and will continue.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

No night time dreams of the firemen, but definitely in my daydreams!

Even though I have a fantastic vanilla extract from Mexico, the kit sure looks inviting! Since it doesn't spoil, I may go for it! I really don't do a lot of baking so it lasts a long time.

There are a few very expensive vodkas that are smooth enough to drink straight. It needs to be chilled. One is Patron and it is good. I like a martini on occasion, but I'm like James Bond, I like vodka instead of gin. Shaken not stirred! Really don't know what the difference would be, but if James prefers it that way, it must be the best!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm happy for the Blackhawks, but would have liked a game 7! Basketball and Hockey are now over so there is only baseball to watch! However it won't be long before American football will be here.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Let us remember another one of our KTP sisters with warm prayers today -- Julie is returning to NZ today and we pray for a safe flight and travels for her. We need to pray also for Fale to be comforted. I believe he may be going back with her today and help sort some things out in NZ. Above all praying God's blessings on them both. Zoe


Well said. Prayers for them and their future together.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> No night time dreams of the firemen, but definitely in my daydreams!
> 
> Even though I have a fantastic vanilla extract from Mexico, the kit sure looks inviting! Since it doesn't spoil, I may go for it! I really don't do a lot of baking so it lasts a long time.
> 
> There are a few very expensive vodkas that are smooth enough to drink straight. It needs to be chilled. One is Patron and it is good. I like a martini on occasion, but I'm like James Bond, I like vodka instead of gin. Shaken not stirred! Really don't know what the difference would be, but if James prefers it that way, it must be the best!


*chuckles* going on here!!! You dreaming of James Bond being a fireman? and which Bond would he be? ahahahha, you go dream! hmmmm, John Lennon was a dreamer too!
Imagine. ..... you may say that I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one......... Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It would have to be Sean Connery! He is my favorite, and he has aged well! Zoe, I have decided that you and I think alike! 

I also liked John Lennon, but really loved Paul!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It would have to be Sean Connery! He is my favorite, and he has aged well! Zoe, I have decided that you and I think alike!
> 
> I also liked John Lennon, but really loved Paul!


yah, Sir Paul is a favorite of mine!
hmmmmm, as for Sean Connery, I don't mind him but I like Roger Moore the best as James Bond. He was just so smooth and had such an air of confidence about him! hahahaa, two great minds are better than a single great mind, perhaps we should hang out more often!!! come join me on my back deck and let us have some lemonade! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> More rain today and icky-sticky humidity...sounds like if we can get through tomorrow, things
> Ohio Kathy - here are my socks, with the toe stitched with double yarn for the first 4 rounds (fingering weight). That will hopefully keep my big toes from trying to escape!! I did a 1x1 rib this time around the entire foot to snug up to my arch. I also did a 1x1 rib this time for the cuff. These are on 1.5 US needles.


Thanks....I can't wait to see pictures of Gracie in the jackets...of course, we have to wait a few months since she isn't due until Sept.!
Love your socks. I've almost completed the second sock of my second pair. I think my next pair will be ankle socks so I can wear them this summer!

JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Let me just say "ditto" to all that you said. I don't want to respond to individual posts but my brain is sleeping right now, I think. Not retaining much of what I read.
> 
> Your socks look great. Such a fast knitter you are. I am still waiting for my gmail to send email to my msn. Sent it twice and still not received. May have to start taking the pics with my tablet. Will post socks tomorrow, hopefully. I have the next pair on the needles with the toe finished and 8 rounds of straight knitting. I am doing a pattern on the top called lace rib from a book I bought. Hopefully will be able to see the pattern with the light gray merl yarn I am using. It goes pretty fast as there are only 4 rows to repeat. Ordered a sock book off Amazon today. Hoping it will be at the house when I get home next week. Next week, I will have all three of my children and all 9 of the GC and the 2 GGC together for the first time. I think that the GS who is down in Dayton will be up.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Sounds like next week with family will be so much fun. You deserve a break...you work so long and so hard.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> very cute and I LOVE the name..............


Thanks. I like Gracie,too. It sounds like an old fashioned name!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks. I like Gracie,too. It sounds like an old fashioned name!
> JuneK


I like Gracie too! My Mom's name is Grace! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


That is so cute and what a darling she is....was it a free pattern? If so, can you tell where you got it?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great job, they are lovely!!


Thank you...they were a quick knit/crochet after making afghans! And fun.
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> yah, Sir Paul is a favorite of mine!
> hmmmmm, as for Sean Connery, I don't mind him but I like Roger Moore the best as James Bond. He was just so smooth and had such an air of confidence about him! hahahaa, two great minds are better than a single great mind, perhaps we should hang out more often!!! come join me on my back deck and let us have some lemonade! Zoe


I'll be there,Zoe! I'm packing up my knitting now. i love lemonade!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> My suggestion: Do not make to many in the small sizes as they hardly get a chance to wear before they grow out of them and so much time of yours and money is invested in them. Also be aware of the weather at the time of year that they will be born. Marlark Marge.


Gracie will be born in Sept. in northwestern WA state so I think the jackets will be welcome. If I make more for her, I'll make at least 12 month and 18 month sizes. You're so right about them growing quickly. I said if she was born a big baby, the little white jacket can be for her first doll baby!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> My suggestion: Do not make to many in the small sizes as they hardly get a chance to wear before they grow out of them and so much time of yours and money is invested in them. Also be aware of the weather at the time of year that they will be born. Marlark Marge.


OOPS! A Gwenie!
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


That dress is so cute and so is the baby. Do you have a pattern for the dress?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is my first post however I have been readying KP for a few months now. I have to have a very handsome fireman come to my home frequently, He has been a professional firefighter for about 13 years in a major Texas town and was a volounteer for many years before that. Oh, by the way, he is my son and I am very proud of him. Just for kicks, his oldest sister wears a badge and it is very unsettleing when they met on a crime site.


Welcome to the Party...I'm sure our gracious host, Sam, thewren, will officially welcome you. Come often, there's always your choice of beverage and a comfy chair!
You have some great children...my daughter is on the emergency team, fire/rescue at the plant where she works and she always volunteers her services at the big Houston Rodeo and Livestock Show as an EMT.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds good- might try it sometime, but I do avoid making too many cakes- David won't eat them and so I just have to as can't let them go to waste can I?


My daughter and I usually throw about half a cake away as we get tired of it before it's gone!! That's why I love the 3-2-1 cakes in a mug!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all the friends who have missed me and been sending me e-mails to encourage me. I know I have not kept up too well of late. I am starting to see some improvement in my status and at least can walk a short ways. If I don't walk too much then the pain is held to a level that is treatable with the meds that I have been using all along.
> I abhor not being able to adequately manage the house and the errands that one who without assistance must do. I try still to go to the senior ctr 2 days a week where many attempt to assist me so that for the most part I can get by with my walker and limiting my ambulation. Fibro has become the pits accompanied with neuropathy. Loss of appetite remains and I feel so much better if I eat very little. My knitting of the traveling vine is stalled after several times frogging because I keep losing stitches. I am not sure just how that is happening as I am using lurkers instructions. I did 12 rows today starting with 54 stitches and ended up with 49 although the pattern and
> size appears right. I am not frogging this again. I will
> continue for awhile and maybe throw a couple of rows of straight knit between patters so I can easily add back to the proper #.
> ...


Congratulations on your election, Marge!! So glad you are better and able to do limited amounts of walking,etc.
Hope your condition continues to improve. Always keeping you in prayers.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Haven't been on because of computer troubles, now I can't stay long as I have to meet Caren to show her the delights of Portsmouth. Think she'll love seelng all the things Dave talked about.
> 
> Sam, loved the sunsets, loved the recipes, but that little baby was the icing on the cake, (I could eat him!) you must be so proud, in a humble sort of manner, to be head of such a beautiful family. Just think, without your input they wouldn't be here. I'm sure in time there will be lots of little "Sams" keeping the gene pool thriving.!
> Must go, Caren & Jamie will be waiting on the dockside,
> ...


Sounds like such an exciting day you all have planned. Hope one of you or both will take lots of pictures to send us!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I haven't tried making a flavoured vodka yet but I'm considering Gwennie's vanilla vodka. That sounds delicious. The various gins look well and are now stored in a dark cupboard as all except the cucumber gin need a few months to mature. I think the cucumber gin needs to be used fresh as the gin must be diluted by the juice from the cucumber. Isn't it good to be able to produce unique foods and drinks from one's own kitchen. The cheesecake that contains condensed milk has proved to be a huge success with my elder daughter's children. I was told this morning by a somewhat disgruntled Ruairi that little brother Cian had wolfed almost all of it and could I please make another as soon as possible. Tomorrow morning would suit!! Big sister Cora agreed. I'll have a full day as I'd better make that cheesecake and complete my preparations for the wild flower walk I'm leading this evening. AND I've gathered together my soft cheese-making equipment. Let's leave any accounts of that until I make progress!


Sounds like the cheesecake was a big hit!!
Is this the walk at the Giant's Walk or is this a different one? I was wondering how it went.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> They're lovely!
> :thumbup:


Thank you....it's time for more pictures of that boy...he's fast becoming a young man and no longer looks like a baby!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Finally was able to transfer pix. Had to do it by texting. Have to remember that. Will read through posts in a bit.


Your socks really do look comfy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Forgot to mention that the baby jackets for Gracie are also lovely.
> Especially love the white one--looks elegant!


Thank you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Let us remember another one of our KTP sisters with warm prayers today -- Julie is returning to NZ today and we pray for a safe flight and travels for her. We need to pray also for Fale to be comforted. I believe he may be going back with her today and help sort some things out in NZ. Above all praying God's blessings on them both. Zoe


Thanks for the reminder, Zoe. Will definitely keep them both in prayers. And pray that things will work out well for the two of them. I didn't realize Fale was considering returning with her to NZ!
Junek


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Safe Journey Julie and Fale


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like the cheesecake was a big hit!!
> Is this the walk at the Giant's Walk or is this a different one? I was wondering how it went.
> JuneK


Its the Giant's Ring walk tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Hello to all. I have been reading KTP most days and praying for all in need.
> Julie...your decision to be with Fale is surely the right decision. Breaks my heart about your animal friends.
> DH and I went on a trip to northern Nevada for a reunion....his side. Wonderful time but the elevation was higher than home. Coming back over the mountains DH had a scare ....heart. He has stents in heart Think he needs to be seen again by the heart specialist. Of course, he wont go in ....feels very good now. Stubborn!!!. I do the driving and when this happened we were in a unpopulated area so just kept driving ....coming down in elevation. Dont think we will be traveling(RV) over mountains in our trips. Looks like well head for the coast next time. Have lots of yard work before I can get to the fun projects.
> For the June birthday people....Happy, happy to you and good thoughts to all KTPrs.


What a horrible scare for both of you. I'll bet that took a few years off of your life and gave you some white hairs to boot. I'm so glad you are both ok and that you can now visit the coast. I'm with you in knowing he should visit the doctor. :thumbup:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> We all get those down funky days! Glad you are back on here, just pull up a chair and we will serve you tea at Sam's tea parlour and chat you up! Who is little Georgia? What a cutie and the lil dress is beautiful! Zoe


Georgia is my youngest DGC. She is 6 months. My oldest GC is Zoe who is 14.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> My suggestion: Do not make to many in the small sizes as they hardly get a chance to wear before they grow out of them and so much time of yours and money is invested in them. Also be aware of the weather at the time of year that they will be born. Marlark Marge.


Oooh, good advice. I have thought of that too as a summer baby doesn't want to be too hot and by winter they are older wearing a bigger size. Good words of wisdom Marge.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Georgia is my youngest DGC. She is 6 months. My oldest GC is Zoe who is 14.


What beautiful eyes. You look too young to have a grandchild 14 years old. Wow. She does remind me of you. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone. Sorry I have not been around for a while. I have finished another wingspan and put it on the parade. I have also been rather busy setting up knitting and sewing groups for my local WI. Also trying to fit in some bag making, finishing several wips and going to physio!
> Hope NanaCaren is enjoying her trip over here, weather has been a bit all over the place.
> Sending hugs to everyone who needs them.


Great to hear from you, we were starting to wonder what had happened as no one had seen you for a while


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marge, so good to hear from you again!!! I know the recovery time needed as after my company (2x in one week) I did nothing the next day. How my heart goes out to you. So many here wish we lived closer so we could all help you. In fact we could bring a mini tea party to you. 

Congratulations on your election as advisor. Obviously they have seen how you use wisdom in what is needed and you really know from life experience what is needed. Your help will help others too so that should be a wonderful experience. Not easy but meaningful.

Big Gentle Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> No night time dreams of the firemen, but definitely in my daydreams!
> 
> Even though I have a fantastic vanilla extract from Mexico, the kit sure looks inviting! Since it doesn't spoil, I may go for it! I really don't do a lot of baking so it lasts a long time.
> 
> There are a few very expensive vodkas that are smooth enough to drink straight. It needs to be chilled. One is Patron and it is good. I like a martini on occasion, but I'm like James Bond, I like vodka instead of gin. Shaken not stirred! Really don't know what the difference would be, but if James prefers it that way, it must be the best!


Fun to make your own vanilla, but you still can't beat that Mexican vanilla. I even use vanilla to scent things. Going to make Gwenie's spray with vanilla. I even have an essential vanilla oil that I have been using on my wreaths in different rooms.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessa, I know you Caren, and Jamie will have a great time together and a very, very special time it will be. They will never forget the time with you.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf, is that you in the avatar?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, safe journey today and prayers for the days ahead.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I gotta say a big yes! to those Gottastch socks! hahaha, making a sock monkey out of you yet! Zoe


Officially monkey-fied


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> Georgia is my youngest DGC. She is 6 months. My oldest GC is Zoe who is 14.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: for both of them! hmmmm, Zoe is a good name! She is very pretty! Very striking looking gal! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, safe journey today and prayers for the days ahead.


I have to sign off now and get back to knitting. No company coming so the house will go back to normal quite quickly. LOL It was fun having it so lovely for a while. Maybe someday I will be quicker at doing housework and be one of those women I hear about who by the time the meal is even cooked and before it is on the table the kitchen is clean. That would be so lovely. Well, you can still teach this old dog new tricks and Dowager gave me a site that is helping with housework and organizing. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Officially monkey-fied


  ooo ooo ooo! hahahha, is it not fun? Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....just managed to get to this week's party. The Blackhawks just won the Stanley Cup, in a fantastic finish! Sorry Boston....congrats to Chicago! We had a wonderful visit in St. Paul and at Carleton. So great to visit friends of long standing! We experienced some fantastic storms, too. Many parts of St. Paul and Minneapolis were really hit hard by power outages and downed trees. Always hate to see those big giants toppled over.
> 
> It's Monday and already there are 67 pages! Yikes! Don't know how I'll ever catch up.
> Hope all are having a productive and rewarding week....Carol (IL)


Hi Carol - I thought of you all weekend and hoped you were safe (and cool)  I'm glad you had a good visit but hope you can come back another time (maybe in the fall during homecoming at the colleges) and experience the true beauty. Sorry Minnesota wasn't very nice to you (this time) with all the storms!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


Ooh, Julie, what a lovely picture of the two of you. It is so nice to see you both together. I hope you are resolving some of the problems by now, and not feeling over stressed about it all. It is a lot to decide, but I'm sure you will find things turn out for the best in the long run if you have listened to your heart.
I'm still sending you lots of hugs as I'm sure you can still use a few! Lin.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


EJS - great baby dress...feels good to get a WIP done, doesn't it?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> What a cutie little Georgia is and the dress is perfect, fits her so nice.
> Have those same kind of funk days where don't get much done. Can understand. Thinking of you.


Thinking of your DH today, Spider, and his interview!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> They look very comfy. I love the colors. What yarn did you use?
> 
> Gigi


Mary Maxim's "Step It Up" sock yarn. JoAnn's/Michaels carries it in my area. I think you can see the yarn band in the photo of my two feet


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

good morning. I just finished reading all the posts and now it's time for coffee and a muffin. My hands are too swollen this morning to knit so I will just sit here and relax.

It rained hard all night, and there is quite a wind blowing this morning but the rain has stopped for now. At least we are not having floods.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chickkie said:


> good morning. I just finished reading all the posts and now it's time for coffee and a muffin. My hands are too swollen this morning to knit so I will just sit here and relax.
> 
> It rained hard all night, and there is quite a wind blowing this morning but the rain has stopped for now. At least we are not having floods.


Chickkie, you just go ahead and wrap those swollen fingers around that cup of coffee and read all about us!!!! I ache today too! must be the weather! hahaha, we are all guaranteed to have weather so we just take what comes! I will get out a knitting book and read that. Mom gave me a book called Just Socks by Lion Brand Yarn and I think I am going to read through it, decide what I want to knit first from it!!!

What do you have on your needles? Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Finally was able to transfer pix. Had to do it by texting. Have to remember that. Will read through posts in a bit.


Awesome job!!!!! Love your 2x2 rib  Such fun!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It would have to be Sean Connery! He is my favorite, and he has aged well! Zoe, I have decided that you and I think alike!
> 
> I also liked John Lennon, but really loved Paul!


My crush was George


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick check-in. The family reunion was fantastic! We're now in rainy Portland so will explore the Kennedy School where we're staying for two days before flying home on Thursday. Love to all and will post pictures when I get home.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Safe Journey Julie and Fale


DITTO!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is too sweet with the flower if her hair - precious.
> 
> sam


She doesn't have much hair yet (we tend to have bald babies in this family). But I think she is going to be a blond!

Welcome, Railyn. Always good to have new voices. You sound well protected! 

Ezenby, hope all is well with DH, and even though you had a scare, the trip sounds lovely.

Marge, go at your own speed as you need, and things will get done in their time. I keep you in my thoughts as well and hope things improve for you.

I'm not going to get caught up right now, but I did get a few posts read--be back later, I hope, and a good day/night to all.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ooo ooo ooo! hahahha, is it not fun? Zoe


Abso-tootn-lutely


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick check-in. The family reunion was fantastic! We're now in rainy Portland so will explore the Kennedy School where we're staying for two days before flying home on Thursday. Love to all and will post pictures when I get home.


I'm so glad you are having fun, Rookie! Continued good travels and we look forward to your photos, when you return


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congratulations marge on your election - sending continuous healing energy in the hope that you will soon be back to your old self again.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all the friends who have missed me and been sending me e-mails to encourage me. I know I have not kept up too well of late. I am starting to see some improvement in my status and at least can walk a short ways. If I don't walk too much then the pain is held to a level that is treatable with the meds that I have been using all along.
> I abhor not being able to adequately manage the house and the errands that one who without assistance must do. I try still to go to the senior ctr 2 days a week where many attempt to assist me so that for the most part I can get by with my walker and limiting my ambulation. Fibro has become the pits accompanied with neuropathy. Loss of appetite remains and I feel so much better if I eat very little. My knitting of the traveling vine is stalled after several times frogging because I keep losing stitches. I am not sure just how that is happening as I am using lurkers instructions. I did 12 rows today starting with 54 stitches and ended up with 49 although the pattern and
> size appears right. I am not frogging this again. I will
> continue for awhile and maybe throw a couple of rows of straight knit between patters so I can easily add back to the proper #.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely bag - you are indeed limitless in you talents.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Some of the bags are still in the planning stage, but here's one I've made earlier.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Beautiful children! I love her hairband. :thumbup:


And I get a smile every time I see yours, especially in that kilt. Luke is a doll.

Tessa, Caren, and Jamie--have a great day!

{{{Julie and Fale}}} Holding you close in my thoughts.



pammie1234 said:


> There are a few very expensive vodkas that are smooth enough to drink straight. It needs to be chilled. One is Patron and it is good. I like a martini on occasion, but I'm like James Bond, I like vodka instead of gin. Shaken not stirred! Really don't know what the difference would be, but if James prefers it that way, it must be the best!


I don't drink either, which is why I was wondering about the extract. I have never had a martini! (and I am in the Connery camp, though I have to say I liked him better as he got older)



Angora1 said:


> I have to sign off now and get back to knitting. No company coming so the house will go back to normal quite quickly. LOL It was fun having it so lovely for a while. Maybe someday I will be quicker at doing housework and be one of those women I hear about who by the time the meal is even cooked and before it is on the table the kitchen is clean. That would be so lovely. Well, you can still teach this old dog new tricks and Dowager gave me a site that is helping with housework and organizing. :thumbup:


I try to be a "wash as I go" kind of cook, but it seems only to work when I'm baking. Maybe it's because I like baking (as opposed to every day cooking) and I still foolishly hope someone else will volunteer to wash up after supper. LOL

Kathy, I don't think I'm quite a sock monkey yet, but I do want to make some more. I am just having trouble lately focusing. The list is too long and I am trying not to feel overwhelmed with the ideas.

Wow, I did get caught up...but need to get some other things done. It's another hot/dry one here and I'm still living with the sinus aches. UGH. Well, it is what it is and I will work around it!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Chickkie, you just go ahead and wrap those swollen fingers around that cup of coffee and read all about us!!!! I ache today too! must be the weather! hahaha, we are all guaranteed to have weather so we just take what comes! I will get out a knitting book and read that. Mom gave me a book called Just Socks by Lion Brand Yarn and I think I am going to read through it, decide what I want to knit first from it!!!
> 
> What do you have on your needles? Zoe


I have another diagonal blanket in the works, a baby jacket, a wedding ring shawl that I put away a couple of years ago, and now I can't remember where I left off (don't tell me I should have marked it down... ) and of course there are always socks. I don't have them on the needles, but the needles and yarn are in my bag to take in the RV this weekend. Oh ya, and a sweater that needs sewing up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks Kathy - I like the colors.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Finally was able to transfer pix. Had to do it by texting. Have to remember that. Will read through posts in a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amen to that - thanks for letting us know five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Let us remember another one of our KTP sisters with warm prayers today -- Julie is returning to NZ today and we pray for a safe flight and travels for her. We need to pray also for Fale to be comforted. I believe he may be going back with her today and help sort some things out in NZ. Above all praying God's blessings on them both. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may I ask what is a ''giant's ring walk"?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Its the Giant's Ring walk tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The dress is great but omg the baby is adorable!

quote=EJS]Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.[/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I try to be a "wash as I go" kind of cook, but it seems only to work when I'm baking. Maybe it's because I like baking (as opposed to every day cooking) and I still foolishly hope someone else will volunteer to wash up after supper. LOL
> 
> Kathy, I don't think I'm quite a sock monkey yet, but I do want to make some more. I am just having trouble lately focusing. The list is too long and I am trying not to feel overwhelmed with the ideas.
> 
> Wow, I did get caught up...but need to get some other things done. It's another hot/dry one here and I'm still living with the sinus aches. UGH. Well, it is what it is and I will work around it!


Don't laugh too hard at my OCD, Sorlenna...but I have an ongoing "table" in my word processing (Word) that I always keep adding to. It helps me keep track of the patterns I someday want to make/have already completed and I can easily delete a row, if I change my mind on what I want to make. I have it in landscape mode with margins at 1/2" all the way around. It is just for my reference on the computer. I have the print set at size 9 but I can always enlarge the screen to make it bigger to read.

Column 1...
is for me to put an "X" in when I have completed the article.

Column 2...
is the type of pattern it is. I have a flash drive for my knit/crochet patterns and they both have the same sections titles (baby afghans, baby sweaters, socks, etc.)...helps me in sorting/finding patterns.

Column 3...
is the actual title of the pattern with the author's name (if available).

Column 4...is the link/website/section where I can access the pattern.

Column 5...
is the size of needles/yarn used.

Column 6...
is for $$ spent for supplies - I had grand ideas of selling items so thought it would be helpful to have a true record of costs involved. It sounded good at the time but I always just gift my items.

Finally, colum 7...
is for any notes...if I will make again, changes in needles/yarn I would make next time, etc. And a little photo of my completed item.

I know it is strange but it gives me a great sense of accomplishment to put that "X" in that first column, when I actually complete something. If it is a WIP, I put a "-" in that first column so I know it is a project on my needles (yes I tend to start a lot and then it takes me forever to get around to everything to finish but I like it that way). Anyway, this is what I do and maybe it will help you??


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Some of the bags are still in the planning stage, but here's one I've made earlier.


A very nice bag, Purplefi!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathy,

I love your scheme--oh that I could be that organized. I have been known to put complicated patterns in an excel document which was very helpful. Also have had the stash in a spreadsheet which needs updating. Someday.....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Don't laugh too hard at my OCD, Sorlenna...but I have an ongoing "table" in my word processing (Word) that I always keep adding to. It helps me keep track of the patterns I someday want to make/have already completed and I can easily delete a row, if I change my mind. I have it in landscape mode with margins at 1/2" all the way around. It is just for my reference on the computer.


I won't laugh--you should see my folder with pdfs...! All categorized: toys, babies (with subfolders for shoes, hats, etc.), shawls, socks, and so on...and that doesn't include my own designs.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to admit to being a die hard Cub fan and fear that they will not win a World Series in my lifetime so it was especially exciting and gratifying to have "my" Black Hawks win the Stanley Cup for a second time in three years. Way to go!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I love your scheme--oh that I could be that organized. I have been known to put complicated patterns in an excel document which was very helpful. Also have had the stash in a spreadsheet which needs updating. Someday.....


You can do it, purl2diva! Like I said, this is more to do with my self-diagnosed OCD and having my knitting/crochet/tatting/soap making stuff organized. Now if I could just do this in the other areas of my life, I would be able to find anything at any time. Like you say...someday


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I won't laugh--you should see my folder with pdfs...! All categorized: toys, babies (with subfolders for shoes, hats, etc.), shawls, socks, and so on...and that doesn't include my own designs.


Me tooo!!!  If you'd like to know my categories, let me know and I will send them to you in a PM...I'm sure you are way ahead of me that way but maybe I can learn from you too


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

jknappva said:


> That is so cute and what a darling she is....was it a free pattern? If so, can you tell where you got it?
> JuneK


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It is free because I never pay for patterns. check http://sarahsweethearts.blogspot.com 
It is 'the little white dress' on the left side of the page.
EJ


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thinking of your DH today, Spider, and his interview!!!!!!


Yes, me too. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those look amazing. Love the colorway of the yarn.


kehinkle said:


> Finally was able to transfer pix. Had to do it by texting. Have to remember that. Will read through posts in a bit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Its the Giant's Ring walk tonight.


Well, I was close....LOL! Wish I could be there.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Georgia is my youngest DGC. She is 6 months. My oldest GC is Zoe who is 14.


She's cute!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is lovely. What beautiful GC you have!



EJS said:


> Georgia is my youngest DGC. She is 6 months. My oldest GC is Zoe who is 14.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good day,everyone!

It's been a busy morning for me. Thank God I am blessed with good health to get things/cooking done that's necessary today. We will cook and serve the food tonight for the food ministry as I've shared before. I'm on my own today as DD#2 is in meetings and hasn't come home yet.

Fortunately, most of the family's meal is in the slow-cooker or will be microwaved at the last minute. However, I have biscuits and gravy for 30-35 to get done before transporting to the site before set-up and serving it.

Thought I'd catch up with you all while I take a breather.

Julie, the new avatar of you both looks lovely and so full of joy. Still praying for a positive outcome from all the decisions you must make.

The GCs are beautiful--all of them!!!

Looks like it's time to round up Tim and get some lunch into him and get back to food prep.

I've managed 4 dishcloths all in a new and very simple pattern. It makes a more closely-worked cloth which I prefer for dishes. Also have anotherpair of ankle socks on the needles for DD#2--her preference.

Hope everyone has a great time whatever it is where you are. Probably won't get back until late this evening.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> It is free because I never pay for patterns. check http://sarahsweethearts.blogspot.com
> 
> EJ


Thanks for the url. I've bookmarked it....and I'll probably try it in the future!
JuneK


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> may I ask what is a ''giant's ring walk"?
> 
> sam


Giant's Ring is an archaeological site just to the south of Belfast. It comprises a circular structure about 180m in diameter with an ancient grave at its centre. The site has lovely wild flowers in bloom and it is those and the associated archaeology that I'll describe on our walk this evening. I've been told to expect a good turn-out as there are beekeepers from the Belfast, Dromore and Killinchy Associations coming. I've taken life gently this afternoon by finishing the details on this baby blanket. The pattern is copy-right as it was from a Berger de France kit and I expect it is on their website. I substituted a navy yarn for the slatey purple that came with the kit. I'm now working on blanket 2 in the same pattern and colour. Better go and get my field clothes on!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a question. 
When you go into the profile section there is a list that says My Page. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> It is free because I never pay for patterns. check http://sarahsweethearts.blogspot.com
> It is 'the little white dress' on the left side of the page.
> EJ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My crush was George


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you ladies are so organized - I am envious. all I do is alphabetize my document file - then in front of the pattern I put "recipe", "baby" and etc so I can find them relatively quick.

sam



gottastch said:


> Me tooo!!!  If you'd like to know my categories, let me know and I will send them to you in a PM...I'm sure you are way ahead of me that way but maybe I can learn from you too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what dishrag pattern are you using joy?

sam



jheiens said:


> Good day,everyone!
> 
> It's been a busy morning for me. Thank God I am blessed with good health to get things/cooking done that's necessary today. We will cook and serve the food tonight for the food ministry as I've shared before. I'm on my own today as DD#2 is in meetings and hasn't come home yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> I've taken life gently this afternoon by finishing the details on this baby blanket. The pattern is copy-right as it was from a Berger de France kit and I expect it is on their website. I substituted a navy yarn for the slatey purple that came with the kit. I'm now working on blanket 2 in the same pattern and colour. Better go and get my field clothes on!


Love the blanket. My parents collected owls and they would have enjoyed something like this.
EJ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - could you please give me the url for the baby blanket - I have looked on the site and can't find it.

thanks

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Giant's Ring is an archaeological site just to the south of Belfast. It comprises a circular structure about 180m in diameter with an ancient grave at its centre. The site has lovely wild flowers in bloom and it is those and the associated archaeology that I'll describe on our walk this evening. I've been told to expect a good turn-out as there are beekeepers from the Belfast, Dromore and Killinchy Associations coming. I've taken life gently this afternoon by finishing the details on this baby blanket. The pattern is copy-right as it was from a Berger de France kit and I expect it is on their website. I substituted a navy yarn for the slatey purple that came with the kit. I'm now working on blanket 2 in the same pattern and colour. Better go and get my field clothes on!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so frustrated. I have seven rows to finish the baby blanket - six rows of seed st and then the bind off row. I have frogged so often on those six rows - I did two rows last night - will do two rows now and then two rows later and hopefully I will have it done with no mistakes. grrrrr

tonight is the first tourney game in Holgate - one tomorrow and one Thursday. they should be sxcipting.

we have above 50% chance of rain those three days - will see what happens. last night's - dare I even call it rain -didn't even wet the driveway - the boys had been playing with sidewalk chalk during the day and they weren't bothered. we are in need of a good soaking rain.

another scorcher today - it will be hot at the game. will be drinking a lot of liquids during the game.

have towels that need dried - will throw them in the dryer - open the window - turn on the exhaust fan and close the door so it doesn't heat up the rest of the house. they are Heidi's towels that I have had far too long in the washer - had to wash them again. I need a keeper.

sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Me tooo!!!  If you'd like to know my categories, let me know and I will send them to you in a PM...I'm sure you are way ahead of me that way but maybe I can learn from you too


Kathy I would like to copy your plans as I am very disorganized. When I can get computer to assist I put things in evernote and I would like to see how you did it. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Let us remember another one of our KTP sisters with warm prayers today -- Julie is returning to NZ today and we pray for a safe flight and travels for her. We need to pray also for Fale to be comforted. I believe he may be going back with her today and help sort some things out in NZ. Above all praying God's blessings on them both. Zoe


Will do, been thinking of them everyday.
Love the bag and the socks, just got back on. Had a busy morning so just catching up here. Real hot and humid today sounds as if it will stir up some bad weather again today.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Yes, me too. Hope all goes well.


Thanks all, really do appreciate it. He is on his way and it starts tonight.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I've taken life gently this afternoon by finishing the details on this baby blanket. The pattern is copy-right as it was from a Berger de France kit and I expect it is on their website. I substituted a navy yarn for the slatey purple that came with the kit. I'm now working on blanket 2 in the same pattern and colour. Better go and get my field clothes on!


Love this pattern Valerie...a couple of people come to mind already who love owls and would find this a nice throw for over the legs. Thanks for sharing your photo


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Giant's Ring is an archaeological site just to the south of Belfast. It comprises a circular structure about 180m in diameter with an ancient grave at its centre. The site has lovely wild flowers in bloom and it is those and the associated archaeology that I'll describe on our walk this evening. I've been told to expect a good turn-out as there are beekeepers from the Belfast, Dromore and Killinchy Associations coming. I've taken life gently this afternoon by finishing the details on this baby blanket. The pattern is copy-right as it was from a Berger de France kit and I expect it is on their website. I substituted a navy yarn for the slatey purple that came with the kit. I'm now working on blanket 2 in the same pattern and colour. Better go and get my field clothes on!


Love the owl blanket, owls are so in from what I have seen in the fabric store. Found some really cute owl fabric to make a quilt with for a baby.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Don't laugh too hard at my OCD, Sorlenna...but I have an ongoing "table" in my word processing (Word) that I always keep adding to. It helps me keep track of the patterns I someday want to make/have already completed and I can easily delete a row, if I change my mind on what I want to make. I have it in landscape mode with margins at 1/2" all the way around. It is just for my reference on the computer. I have the print set at size 9 but I can always enlarge the screen to make it bigger to read.
> 
> Column 1...
> is for me to put an "X" in when I have completed the article.
> ...


Could we spend a few days together. I try and try to get organized and the. It works for awhile and then out the window. But I do find lists for anything do help me.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Question for all you cooks, a while back there was a recipe posted for a pork roast with a coke or root beer ??? Does anyone remember the seasonings to go into it?? I think I read one where they put in the roast onions, coke and then let it cook and then eventually added the BBQ sauce. Any tested ideas? Thanks. Though I would use the crock pot it is going to be hot the next few days.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Kathy I would like to copy your plans as I am very disorganized. When I can get computer to assist I put things in evernote and I would like to see how you did it. Marlark Marge.


I have a flash/thumb drive dedicated to just "my stuff" that I purchased from Walmart. There are different sizes of what they can hold...I think mine is 16 gb. I can pop it into any computer (USB port) I am using or take it with me, when we travel. My computer calls the drive "E"...each computer will be different.

My directories on this "E" drive are: Crochet, Knit, Tat, Recipes, Soap

My subdirectories, under the crochet directory, are: Afghans, Alphabets, Baby Afghans, Baby Bibs, Baby Booties, Baby Clothes, Baby Cocoons, Baby Hats, Baby Layettes, Baby Sweaters, Bags, Booties, Coasters, Cowls, Dish-Wash Cloths, Doilies, Headware, Holidays, Hot Pads, Miscellaneous, Mittens, Pets, Rugs, Scarves, Shawls, Socks, Sweaters, Tablecloths, Toys

I have the same subdirectories in my Knit directory too.

Then I just save appropriate patterns to the appropriate directory/subdirectory.

Hope this helps and isn't too confusing.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good Morning all: I am home today and planning some housework if I can get myself together. I really need someone to keep me organized. How can I when my health keeps interfering. It is cloudy and overcast again today! I feel so much better when the sun breaks through early in the Am.
I doubt whether I will get to the knitting today as so much needs to be done here. I found a chair at the furniture store which fits me and I can get out of easily and it has a recliner that doesn't make me feel as though my abd is crowding my lungs. It is power driven with the mechanism
stopping as desired. Oh for some money. The drawback is it is only available in wheat and drk brown and I have a lavender living room. It offends my color sense. Looking through the store the only colors available where browns and blacks. For those of us with artistic natures this is just too limiting and boring as that is the color scheme everywhere you go. 
Julie: I am glad that you are coming to peace with the decisions that you must make. The adventure of following the love of your heart, Fale, will prove to be fulfilling and wonderfully right despite whatever sacrifices are necessary, spending you declining time together will be well
worth them. I know it is upsetting to leave your animals behind, but the happiness and joy that you will experience in your togetherness is paramount. The assistance in caring for him will also help to keep the experience positive. Make your happiness and joy in each other's company your goal and I know the Lord will bless you both.
Like Ruth whither thou goest I will go, your people will be my people and your God will be my god. God Bless you both.
Like Abraham and Sarai who left luxury and wealth behind, they trusted in the Lord, their God and he blessed them 
richly. They left behind their home, their people and went to where they resided in tents. If they found happiness so will you. There are blessings to cities too.
I pray for you to make the decision that makes that happiness possible. I'm not trying to push you to that decision, only trying to make you comfortable with it since that seems to offer the best prospects for the two of you and since it appears that that is the way that you are leaning. My prayers are for you both to find happiness, peace, and support in all that you do. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the baby blanket! Owls seem to be very popular lately; my mom collected owls (figurines, etc) and I inherited most of them. I kept some and shared some with family (particularly one niece). I have bookmarked a pattern to make a hat and fingerless gloves with owl(s) on them. Your work is lovely.

Wish I could attend your talk this evening. Good luck with it. If you can take pictures please do and post them.

I


ptofValerie said:


> Giant's Ring is an archaeological site just to the south of Belfast. It comprises a circular structure about 180m in diameter with an ancient grave at its centre. The site has lovely wild flowers in bloom and it is those and the associated archaeology that I'll describe on our walk this evening. I've been told to expect a good turn-out as there are beekeepers from the Belfast, Dromore and Killinchy Associations coming. I've taken life gently this afternoon by finishing the details on this baby blanket. The pattern is copy-right as it was from a Berger de France kit and I expect it is on their website. I substituted a navy yarn for the slatey purple that came with the kit. I'm now working on blanket 2 in the same pattern and colour. Better go and get my field clothes on!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sam such wonderful thoughts of reflection!
> 
> Thank you for keeping us all together this past year.
> So many new friendships
> ...


[/quote]

Have been trying to catch up, but just had to stop and agree, this just says it all, I also was afraid the tea party would fall apart back then. After I just got hooked (LOL). Glad we are still here, to love and support each other and knit and crochet together and give each other comfort in prayer and strength. 
I love our KTP family, love the recipes and pictures and everything else we share. Thank you everyone for all you contribute and especially Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Great Owl blanket. Just got back from buying one of those owls for the garden with the bobble head to keep kritters away from the garden....I hope. Love Bergere and their patterns. I get the American newsletter from them and have some of their patterns. Never got a kit yet but that would be such fun.

Well gardening took over as DH is putting in small Rose of Sharon for me that a friend gave me and a little lilac tree. Well it was raining earlier so he started late and then almost finished but had to leave so the rest was up to me. Went to get some cocoa mats to keep them from getting mowed over or weed wacked. Boy, have to keep all the critters away. Can you believe they had the most beautiful hanging begonia plant on sale and I saved $25. It was a 1 day special and only $10 for today. How could I pass that up. I will post a photo later. I got totally soaked getting to the car with my plant and cocoa mats along with the owl. I also got 2 small lavender plants to add to my collection. One is Spanish and the other Provence. The French ones I have now come up to my waist and are so gorgeous. Almost in bloom and I will post when they are. Hmmm, went out for cocoa mats and came back with more. Glad DH had to go out. :lol: :wink: 

Now I'm off to look for Purple's purse she put on and then hopefully I will finally get to knit. Life keeps taking over. Now is that fair.

Sorry about those swollen fingers. This weather sure plays havoc with people doesn't it. I'm really doing well for some reason. I won't question it but I will humbly, and gratefully accept it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was Marianne...on phone with her now....just put either coke, root beer or Dr. Pepper over it and cook away. 


Spider said:


> Question for all you cooks, a while back there was a recipe posted for a pork roast with a coke or root beer ??? Does anyone remember the seasonings to go into it?? I think I read one where they put in the roast onions, coke and then let it cook and then eventually added the BBQ sauce. Any tested ideas? Thanks. Though I would use the crock pot it is going to be hot the next few days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Some of the bags are still in the planning stage, but here's one I've made earlier.


Great bag. Like the diagonal styling too. Of course the colors are favorites of mine too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Now to find Gottastch's socks.....Found them. Oh those are lovely. Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you redriet - good to see you - we don't get to visit nearly often enough - hope life is treating you well.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Have been trying to catch up, but just had to stop and agree, this just says it all, I also was afraid the tea party would fall apart back then. After I just got hooked (LOL). Glad we are still here, to love and support each other and knit and crochet together and give each other comfort in prayer and strength.
> I love our KTP family, love the recipes and pictures and everything else we share. Thank you everyone for all you contribute and especially Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Let us remember another one of our KTP sisters with warm prayers today -- Julie is returning to NZ today and we pray for a safe flight and travels for her. We need to pray also for Fale to be comforted. I believe he may be going back with her today and help sort some things out in NZ. Above all praying God's blessings on them both. Zoe


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


So happy that Fale is agreeable to bringing dogs!! Im sure that makes things much easier for you. (In the emotional aspect anyway) So glad to hear and see you happier than you have been and that things are working out for you and Fale to be together with the dogs.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Finally was able to transfer pix. Had to do it by texting. Have to remember that. Will read through posts in a bit.


Very nice!

Gigi


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


Oh, Julie...how wonderful that Fale knows having your fur-babies with you will make you even happier...someone said they thought Fale was going back to NZ with you. Is that right or are you going alone and setting things in motion for your return to Sydney?
My prayers and thoughts are with you always. HOpe you have a safe trip back to NZ.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Let us remember another one of our KTP sisters with warm prayers today -- Julie is returning to NZ today and we pray for a safe flight and travels for her. We need to pray also for Fale to be comforted. I believe he may be going back with her today and help sort some things out in NZ. Above all praying God's blessings on them both. Zoe


Praying and sending warm hugs to both Julie and Fale.

Gigi


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Julie,
What a lovely conclusion to what had been such a wrenching problem for you. All the best as you embark on this next stage of your life. 
Ellie


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Julie, praying for a safe journey for you. How wonderful that Fale is open for your dogs to come!! That's an answer to the prayers of your KTP family. We will be waiting for the next chapter. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie and Fale, have a safe and comfortable journey. Good news that the dogs may be able to move with you. I'm sure that this will help, despite the initial quarantine issues. It's a good job it doesn't apply to humans!! Be happy, hugs, Lin


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Julie: Delighted that the ultimate solution will bring about reunion for you all, yourself,Fale, and furbabies. Faith can move mountains and drags joy along. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Giant's Ring is an archaeological site just to the south of Belfast. It comprises a circular structure about 180m in diameter with an ancient grave at its centre. The site has lovely wild flowers in bloom and it is those and the associated archaeology that I'll describe on our walk this evening. I've been told to expect a good turn-out as there are beekeepers from the Belfast, Dromore and Killinchy Associations coming. I've taken life gently this afternoon by finishing the details on this baby blanket. The pattern is copy-right as it was from a Berger de France kit and I expect it is on their website. I substituted a navy yarn for the slatey purple that came with the kit. I'm now working on blanket 2 in the same pattern and colour. Better go and get my field clothes on!


What a gorgeous blanket! I love the owls.

Gigi


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


Yay! I am doing the happy dance for you and crossing all fingers & toes that it works out! Safe travels, my friend!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


Oh that is good news! Love and prayers for a safe trip.

Gigi


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

such a pretty young lady! LOVE her glasses!

Pontuf



EJS said:


> Georgia is my youngest DGC. She is 6 months. My oldest GC is Zoe who is 14.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes , pictures from 30 years ago and it was a photo shoot of incredible sweaters. I will take better pictures of the pictures so you can see the sweaters better. The sweater and matching hat were knitted red wool with dyed red fur trim. Incredible!

pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf, is that you in the avatar?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


Many prayers of safe and happy travels for the both of you as you return to NZ to get your affairs together. Big hellos to Fale and tell him that you are a sister of my heart and so that makes him a sort of brother in law of my heart! Give the dogs some ear rubs for me! Love, Zoe


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> ptofvalerie - could you please give me the url for the baby blanket - I have looked on the site and can't find it.
> 
> thanks
> 
> sam


I'll do my best Sam but I bought the kit from an advertisement in a knitting magazine. I'll try to find the details and send them to you.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Tuesday afternoon and I have been up since 6 am. Company sent me a load that picked up in Grand Rapids, MI at noon and webby over to Detroit. Did get it before 11 am and have delivered, had lunch and got an oil change on the van. Trying to decide if I want to stay up here, go to a friend's place near Toledo or go home. 

In the mean time, I will reply to posts. Thanks to everyone who complimented me on the socks. They are so simple to do, it is amazing. Thank you, darowil for the workshop. Am posting the progress of the fourth pair. As soon as I get a few more done, out go my store-bought ones.

EJS-you have DGDs. Both are heart breakers.
Marge-continued blessings for improving health and mobility. Convrats on your elevtion post. I also use Evernote and try to place things in appropriate folders but have so many that aren't in folders yet. Need to do it on a compjter and not on my tablet.
Tessa, Caren, and Jamie-know you three are having lots of fun together. And how great to be able to extend your trip.
Rookie-glad the reunion was a success. Safe travels home.
Railyn-welcome, don't know if I have seen you before.
Ezenby-try to convince DH that a doctor's visit is needed. Be safe going out to the coast. Love the mountains but the ocean pulls me, too.
Purplerfi-lovely bag, would make a great one project knitting bag.
Valerie-cute owl blankie. Are the two for grands?
Sam, extend my good wishes to Avery (he's the one, right?) in the tournies. Hopefully it won't be too hot. My DIL posted oix on FB of her three youngest playing out in the rain. She made a point of saying there was no thunder.
Julie-safe travels back to NZ. Good news about Fale's agreeing to the furbabies to emigrate with you. Is the corgi network international? I have friends in Las Vegas, NV that have corgis.

Wow, caught up and everything. Will post wip of socks.

Have a great one. Oh, happy birthday to all for the month of June.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - this lightenes my heart also - god bless fale - a safe travel back to Auckland - i'm feeling better now that taking the furries is an option. i'm sure they will love Sydney as long as you are there.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Tuesday afternoon and I have been up since 6 am. Company sent me a load that picked up in Grand Rapids, MI at noon and webby over to Detroit. Did get it before 11 am and have delivered, had lunch and got an oil change on the van. Trying to decide if I want to stay up here, go to a friend's place near Toledo or go home.
> 
> In the mean time, I will reply to posts. Thanks to everyone who complimented me on the socks. They are so simple to do, it is amazing. Thank you, darowil for the workshop. Am posting the progress of the fourth pair. As soon as I get a few more done, out go my store-bought ones.
> 
> ...


Nice you are so fast.  nice color I like them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a while back we were talking about stretchy bind offs - several were given - would you mind repeating the sites. I am finding it heard to join utube - they want me to join some shopping club of which I am not interested nor do I want the job bar at the top. 

thank you

I am not going to the game tonight - I am staying home to take care of Bentley. Heidi really didn't want either of us to go to the game - especially little Bentley - the heat and humidity would be a bit much for him - and she really didn't want me to go since she thought it would be bad for my breathing. 

she said "mother said she would stay and take care of Bentley" - well that certainly was a no brainer - grandma instead of grandpa - I think not!

sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> a while back we were talking about stretchy bind offs - several were given - would you mind repeating the sites. I am finding it heard to join utube - they want me to join some shopping club of which I am not interested nor do I want the job bar at the top.
> 
> thank you
> 
> ...


LOL LOL LO , can't stop laughing. YOU GO GRANDPA


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It is gratifying that the Blackhawks won you are right, because we are also die hard Cubs fans, my DH was born and grew up across from Wrigley Field.Cub fans must all want to be tormented because no matter how good they play throughout the season they always let you down at the end!!!!! It has always been this way. Yet here we are back cheering them on the next season! Sometimes we wonder wouldn't it have been easier to have been a White Sox fan?????? And now for the last 17 years we have lived in Arizona home of the Cactus Leagues , spring basebal training! And guess what, YEP, the Cubs are out here every spring for spring training!!!!!!!!! And now we are building them a huge new stadium so they will stay here for many many years!!!!

Pontuf



purl2diva said:


> I have to admit to being a die hard Cub fan and fear that they will not win a World Series in my lifetime so it was especially exciting and gratifying to have "my" Black Hawks win the Stanley Cup for a second time in three years. Way to go!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Julie and Fale,
Safe travels for you. What a good feeling that you will be able to keep your dogs. 
Love the avatar pic. 
Hugs, EJ


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie and Fale, have a safe and comfortable journey. Good news that the dogs may be able to move with you. I'm sure that this will help, despite the initial quarantine issues. It's a good job it doesn't apply to humans!! Be happy, hugs, Lin


That is just marvellous, take care, enjoy the journey onwards together.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone. Sorry I have not been around for a while. I have finished another wingspan and put it on the parade. I have also been rather busy setting up knitting and sewing groups for my local WI. Also trying to fit in some bag making, finishing several wips and going to physio!
> Hope NanaCaren is enjoying her trip over here, weather has been a bit all over the place.
> Sending hugs to everyone who needs them.


I am having a blast. We are spending a coupke days on the Ise of Wight, then back to London gor a few more days. Home on 2nd of July.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's Miss R, my middle grand. The boy I had up there before is her big brother.


She is so pressious.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just checking in- have lost track of the posts- the new Avatar is me and Fale on Sunday 23rd June, 2013. Love to everyone!


Good to see both of you, a very lovely couple you make.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> ptofvalerie - could you please give me the url for the baby blanket - I have looked on the site and can't find it.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am not going to the game tonight - I am staying home to take care of Bentley. Heidi really didn't want either of us to go to the game - especially little Bentley - the heat and humidity would be a bit much for him - and she really didn't want me to go since she thought it would be bad for my breathing.
> 
> she said "mother said she would stay and take care of Bentley" - well that certainly was a no brainer - grandma instead of grandpa - I think not!
> 
> sam


*chuckles* Sam, of course it is a no-brainer! It is Grandpa all the way on this one! Besides, you have the rocking chair at your place and Bentley loves hanging out with his Grandpa!!!!! Do you read him stories yet? and does he understand them? Bet he just loves to hear to talk to him! I think before you get into the knitting books with him, Bentley might like the sheep stories and rhymes......Little Bo Peep, Baa Baa Black Sheep, Mary had a Little Lamb, and stuff like that! hahahhaha, enjoy the lil guy! Zoe


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the baby blanket! Owls seem to be very popular lately; my mom collected owls (figurines, etc) and I inherited most of them. I kept some and shared some with family (particularly one niece). I have bookmarked a pattern to make a hat and fingerless gloves with owl(s) on them. Your work is lovely.
> 
> Wish I could attend your talk this evening. Good luck with it. If you can take pictures please do and post them.
> 
> I


It all went well, Gwennie. About 30 people turned up and we had a lovely walk with lots of questions and discussion. I didn't take any photographs but others may have done so. I'm glad it was successful and I'll be able to go to bed happily.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did you get there last time? Its a great place- and Fireball Dave loved if my memory is correct. Have a great time with Tessa


Didn't make here last time. Yes is a favorite place of his. Had a wonderful day with Tessa. Spinaker Tower is a must see for anyone that comes here.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> What a gorgeous blanket! I love the owls.
> 
> Gigi


The blanket is easy to knit as the lower part is a simple rib-like pattern and the owls are against a reverse stocking-stitch background. The owls are cables. I enjoyed knitting it.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ptofvalerie - could you please give me the url for the baby blanket - I have looked on the site and can't find it.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Giant's Ring is an archaeological site just to the south of Belfast. It comprises a circular structure about 180m in diameter with an ancient grave at its centre. The site has lovely wild flowers in bloom and it is those and the associated archaeology that I'll describe on our walk this evening. I've been told to expect a good turn-out as there are beekeepers from the Belfast, Dromore and Killinchy Associations coming. I've taken life gently this afternoon by finishing the details on this baby blanket. The pattern is copy-right as it was from a Berger de France kit and I expect it is on their website. I substituted a navy yarn for the slatey purple that came with the kit. I'm now working on blanket 2 in the same pattern and colour. Better go and get my field clothes on!


That is absolutely gorgeous. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you : ) 
Tower is hsrd to get the whole thing with my .phone.
From the glass floor looking down.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> a while back we were talking about stretchy bind offs - several were given - would you mind repeating the sites. I am finding it heard to join utube - they want me to join some shopping club of which I am not interested nor do I want the job bar at the top.
> 
> thank you. sam


Sam, if you click on this link there are lots of topics for you to click on for stretchy bind-offs. Hope this helps you. Zoe 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=stretchy+bind+offs+&u=&s=0


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Didn't make here last time. Yes is a favorite place of his. Had a wonderful day with Tessa. Spinaker Tower is a must see for anyone that comes here.


Hi NanaCaren, Glad you had a good time in Portsmouth. You must habe been very near Camberly on your way there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have finished a bag to store all my knitting interchangable needles, cables, dpns, crocket hooks and my other knitting bits and bobs. I'll post a photo tomorrow.
Am going to start some freeform knitting and crochet and just see what happens.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have finished a bag to store all my knitting interchangable needles, cables, dpns, crocket hooks and my other knitting bits and bobs. I'll post a photo tomorrow.
> Am going to start some freeform knitting and crochet and just see what happens.


*chuckles* "let your needles do the walking and let the yarn do the talking" Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi NanaCaren, Glad you had a good time in Portsmouth. You must habe been very near Camberly on your way there.


Hello PurpleFi, I understand why Dave said the grandsons would like it here. I might have been near there. I was taking pictures on the way there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* "let your needles do the walking and let the yarn do the talking" Zoe


I'll do just that, but it will have to be tomorrow as my meds are kickiing in ag it's nearly 11.30 pm here and I have to go for physio in the morning. Good night from Surrey. Sending you all fond hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello PurpleFi, I understand why Dave said the grandsons would like it here. I might have been near there. I was taking pictures on the way there.


Did you have a look at the Victory and the Mary Rose?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just checking in, you have all been busy.
Loved the grandchildren picture.
And Sam what fun to get to have the little guy all to yourself.
The sock knitters are really ruling, someday will have to try them.
Gwen thanks for the update on the recipe.
So glad to hear the dogs can go with you, they will be such a comfort after you get moved. Safe travels home.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Luckily the yarn makes the pattern and it is a real easy pattern - I will post a picture when I get it sewn together.


nittergma said:


> AZ, that's such a pretty pattern on that sweater! Seeing it being blocked and still in pieces makes it look less intimidation to me. Maybe some day I could make one, only we're running out of Grandbabies over here, they're growning so fast


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gottastch said:


> More rain today and icky-sticky humidity...sounds like if we can get through tomorrow, things will settle down a bit. The garden needs to be weeded but it is too muddy right now!
> 
> Caren - have fun on your trip!!!
> 
> ...


Love your socks. We are finally getting some of that rain. We need it so we are appreciating it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Tuesday afternoon and I have been up since 6 am. Company sent me a load that picked up in Grand Rapids, MI at noon and webby over to Detroit. Did get it before 11 am and have delivered, had lunch and got an oil change on the van. Trying to decide if I want to stay up here, go to a friend's place near Toledo or go home.
> 
> In the mean time, I will reply to posts. Thanks to everyone who complimented me on the socks. They are so simple to do, it is amazing. Thank you, darowil for the workshop. Am posting the progress of the fourth pair. As soon as I get a few more done, out go my store-bought ones.
> 
> ...


Love the socks...what a pretty design!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> a while back we were talking about stretchy bind offs - several were given - would you mind repeating the sites. I am finding it heard to join utube - they want me to join some shopping club of which I am not interested nor do I want the job bar at the top.
> 
> thank you
> 
> ...


LOL!! Oh, Sam, why am I not surprised....it sounds like the perfect solution. You don't have to worry about breathing issues plus you get to have Bentley all to yourself!! Bet that rocker gets a work-out!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Tuesday afternoon and I'm headed out to do some watering - just wanted to say hi - We are headed into a heat wave this weekend - 110 to 112 Friday and Saturday - Very unusual for our elevation (3300') I will need to run errands tomorrow for the week - cuz this girls staying inside where it's cool when we start the triple digits - no rain forcast - I wouldn't mind a little monsoon......... If you guys take it easy tonight I might get caught up.......not a chance...... luv-AZ


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am having a blast. We are spending a coupke days on the Ise of Wight, then back to London gor a few more days. Home on 2nd of July.


Your trip sounds wonderful...expect to see LOADS of pictures after you get home and catch your breath!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> It all went well, Gwennie. About 30 people turned up and we had a lovely walk with lots of questions and discussion. I didn't take any photographs but others may have done so. I'm glad it was successful and I'll be able to go to bed happily.


I know it was fun...wish I could have been there!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Kate!!!!!!!


KateB said:


> Gorgeous sweater AZ! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Zoe, a Very Happy Birthday to you! Have a lovely day, and may the fun continue all year! Big birthday hug.


Happy Birthday, ZOE....sorry I missed it....better later than never! Just stretching the celebration! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you : )
> Tower is hsrd to get the whole thing with my .phone.
> From the glass floor looking down.


WOW! Interesting architecture!! You're braver than I...I could never go that high anywhere with a glass floor!!
JuneK


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> WOW! Interesting architecture!! You're braver than I...I could never go that high anywhere with a glass floor!!
> JuneK


Felt the same way, when I saw the picture all I thought ways WOW. 
Keep cool where the heat is hitting. Been knitting, it sure is relaxing when all goes well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> WOW! Interesting architecture!! You're braver than I...I could never go that high anywhere with a glass floor!!
> JuneK


Ditto :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These pictures make me want to go a wandering...........


Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice socks Kathy. Your feet deserve to feel happy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So happy Fale is in favor of including the dogs in the move!!! That alone will make this change much easier I would think. All will work out.



Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi: Just received the pictures that were taken at the ratification of officers for the advisory committee. Was thinking that I could store them in evernote and send them in as an avatar, but somehow though I could view them I haven't found a way to copy them. I used the copy for the evernote and for without, but the format is a newer format and incompatible I guess. There's a compatibility pack for that, but I was unsuccessful in utilizing it. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went and did some much needed grocery shopping late this afternoon. (super wally world). The bottom just dropped out while and rained like a son of a gun. Stopped as I was in the check out line only to let loose again just as I was about to exit the store; wind blowing so hard the rain was sideways. Got home (short drive) and it hadn't even rained at our house less than 5 miles away. Right now we are having rain and lots of thunder. Nice thing about wally world grocery shopping is that I was able to pick up a new crock pot/slow cooker while there. Vowing to do more slow cooker type meals so as not to heat up the house.

Plan to head to Marianne's tomorrow so hope the rain will end by then. Looking forward to seeing her flower bed she has created. I saw it in progress and it looked good so I can only imagine how it looks now. 

DD has a friend spending the night tonight. DH already has hit the hay since he leaves for work so early so perhaps I'll do some knitting. Plan on going to bed earlier tonight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just checking in, you have all been busy.
> Loved the grandchildren picture.
> And Sam what fun to get to have the little guy all to yourself.
> The sock knitters are really ruling, someday will have to try them.
> ...


Are you feeling better? How goes the putting away and sorting? That is always such a job.

I need to go sit & digest...ate too much but that's what happens when I go too long during the day without eating. I may read a bit as my mojo for knitting is still a bit off and on...maybe I'll pull out some other yarn and see where that goes.

We went to the mall (he wanted to look for new work shoes) and walked a bit, but it was a little too cold in there for me--not used to air conditioning. I got warmed up again when we came out and then we went to pick up his medicine but they said they'd have to call the doctor (this happens every time, even though his bottles say he has a refill). He's probably going to switch it over to the mail order--then they just send it at the same time every month.

The metallic yarn I got is interesting; it's shiny, all right, and I like that, but it's got a thick/thin thing going on that (in my opinion) makes the knitting look messy because the stitches aren't uniform. I'll try a smaller needle and see what that does. Pictures of "something" should come soon--just have to figure out what to make and stick with it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Busy day again today. Despite some heavy storms, we had 358 children enjoying themselves at Vacation Bible School today. I have enjoyed seeing the owl blanket and the many socks being completed and worn. Praying for safe travels to those who are traveling and for those who are suffering with joint pain and inflammation due to the crazy weather or overdoing it. After the kids left, a group of us stayed and ate a lunch together and then peeled and cut carrots making over 1100 carrot sticks for tomorrow. Then I stayed after that to prepare prizes for memorizing Bible verse. 
One of the preschoolers was concerned that we did not feed the dragon today during the skit. Too funny. They really think there is a dragon in our church.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad to hear things are improving for you! I'm sure it'll be a great comfort to have Fale and the dogs with you!! Prayers for safe travel.


Pup lover said:


> So happy that Fale is agreeable to bringing dogs!! Im sure that makes things much easier for you. (In the emotional aspect anyway) So glad to hear and see you happier than you have been and that things are working out for you and Fale to be together with the dogs.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my Sam, that is funny. Of course grandpa and not grandma. 

uote=thewren]a while back we were talking about stretchy bind offs - several were given - would you mind repeating the sites. I am finding it heard to join utube - they want me to join some shopping club of which I am not interested nor do I want the job bar at the top.

thank you

I am not going to the game tonight - I am staying home to take care of Bentley. Heidi really didn't want either of us to go to the game - especially little Bentley - the heat and humidity would be a bit much for him - and she really didn't want me to go since she thought it would be bad for my breathing.

she said "mother said she would stay and take care of Bentley" - well that certainly was a no brainer - grandma instead of grandpa - I think not!

sam[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Happy Birthday, ZOE....sorry I missed it....better later than never! Just stretching the celebration! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)


And celebrations are always good things to do! You come along and let us make a cake and get into a little mischief! I have lots of yarn that needs handling! lol, Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Three cheers for Fale! I am so happy you will get to bring your babies. Even though it may be on the expensive side, I think it will help you adjust better to the new situation. 

Sam, you're right. That was a no-brainer!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh Mistresses on Monday nights? Is it good? I need something to watch on Monday. I too like Alyssa Milano.
> 
> Pontuf


Turns out TNT has some fairly interesting original programs now.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Julie...just read the good news...the fur babies are going too. That is wonderful. Hugs all around.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ohio Kathy - here are my socks, with the toe stitched with double yarn for the first 4 rounds (fingering weight). That will hopefully keep my big toes from trying to escape!! I did a 1x1 rib this time around the entire foot to snug up to my arch. I also did a 1x1 rib this time for the cuff. These are on 1.5 US needles.


sharp lookin socks. 
the recipes this wk are awesome. love the lettuce wraps.
all you grandparents showing off the babies. they are so precious.
jules I love the pic of you and fale, wish this was all over and done for you sweet lady, but soon I guess.
its hot hot and humid here. wow, I stayed in and cleaned house.
tomorrow when bj gets in we are taking the new computer back to staples, the tec's told us to bring it back. its doing some crazy stuff.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclaire - thank you so much - I ordered it - it just caught my eye.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ptofvalerie - could you please give me the url for the baby blanket - I have looked on the site and can't find it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the rocker is at Heidi's - it will be at my house after Bentley no longer wants to be rocked - which I hope will be a very long time - lexi and bailee are partial to rocking when they hold Bentley.

I just talk to him - hum a little - and spend a lot of time just looking at him. they are little for such a short time. I with Heidi - she said she wished they would stay this size or a year and then start to grow.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* Sam, of course it is a no-brainer! It is Grandpa all the way on this one! Besides, you have the rocking chair at your place and Bentley loves hanging out with his Grandpa!!!!! Do you read him stories yet? and does he understand them? Bet he just loves to hear to talk to him! I think before you get into the knitting books with him, Bentley might like the sheep stories and rhymes......Little Bo Peep, Baa Baa Black Sheep, Mary had a Little Lamb, and stuff like that! hahahhaha, enjoy the lil guy! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you five - think I will us the Zimmerman bind off - you sew if off - looks easy.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, if you click on this link there are lots of topics for you to click on for stretchy bind-offs. Hope this helps you. Zoe
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=stretchy+bind+offs+&u=&s=0


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

So true Sam, they are never little long enough! It was just yesterday I was bringing my own little guy home from the hospital. However, the calendar says in a couple of weeks, it was actually 30 years ago! Eric was not one who liked to be rocked and could not understand why. Turns out he was never one who stayed still long enough to be rocked! ahhaha, personalities of the little ones!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what about a purse sorlenna - the stitches wouldn't have to be so uniform for that - it would actually look kind of good - imho.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Are you feeling better? How goes the putting away and sorting? That is always such a job.
> 
> I need to go sit & digest...ate too much but that's what happens when I go too long during the day without eating. I may read a bit as my mojo for knitting is still a bit off and on...maybe I'll pull out some other yarn and see where that goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Ayden loved to be rocked - we spent hours in the rocker - never enough - avery would take it only so long and then he was ready to be laid down.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> So true Sam, they are never little long enough! It was just yesterday I was bringing my own little guy home from the hospital. However, the calendar says in a couple of weeks, it was actually 30 years ago! Eric was not one who liked to be rocked and could not understand why. Turns out he was never one who stayed still long enough to be rocked! ahhaha, personalities of the little ones!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bentley and I had a nice three hour rock - he pooped his pants as soon as the clan got home - lexi loves to change him so I didn't even have to do that - I haven't forgotten how to do it believe me.

Ayden hit a three run homer which certainly helped them win the game.

thundering and lightening - some rain - doesn't sound like too much.

sam


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

All this talk of rocking kiddos. I rocked Georgia after her dinner bottle and just held her while she slept for an hour. She has been up now for 2 hours and fighting hard to stay awake. She is teething and her sleep pattern is all messed up.
I am upset with that man I am married to. We are both disabled and he acts like he should get a medal every time he does the least little thing around here. One day out of the week is nothing to crow about. Sheesh. I go and go until I wear myself to a frazzle without much notice. I am going to stop doing that! yea, right. The house would fall down around us.
Enough griping. Think I will try to find something to watch on Netflix.
EJ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I see Bentley likes to be rocked too! Grandpa has the rocking touch! 
Eric was not one who liked to sleep either. He was always having to be in the middle of things and he expected you to put him in the middle of all the activities too! hahaha, but I would not trade him for anything -- he kind of grew on me!!!! 
So glad that the little slugger helped win his game for the team!
Zoe


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> what dishrag pattern are you using joy?
> 
> sam


It's late and I am very tired after a long day, Sam. I'll post the pattern as soon as I get a chance.

Good night, all. I'm so glad that we're family here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went and did some much needed grocery shopping late this afternoon. (super wally world). The bottom just dropped out while and rained like a son of a gun. Stopped as I was in the check out line only to let loose again just as I was about to exit the store; wind blowing so hard the rain was sideways. Got home (short drive) and it hadn't even rained at our house less than 5 miles away. Right now we are having rain and lots of thunder. Nice thing about wally world grocery shopping is that I was able to pick up a new crock pot/slow cooker while there. Vowing to do more slow cooker type meals so as not to heat up the house.
> 
> Plan to head to Marianne's tomorrow so hope the rain will end by then. Looking forward to seeing her flower bed she has created. I saw it in progress and it looked good so I can only imagine how it looks now.
> 
> DD has a friend spending the night tonight. DH already has hit the hay since he leaves for work so early so perhaps I'll do some knitting. Plan on going to bed earlier tonight.


Can we get a picture when it is finished? Marlark marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what about a purse sorlenna - the stitches wouldn't have to be so uniform for that - it would actually look kind of good - imho.
> 
> sam


Hmm. That's a thought. I've been fiddling with some different stuff but haven't settled on what to work on. Need to be doing that baby sweater but haven't quite got it sorted in my head yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how close does stepmother live from you? you could always buy yarn.
> 
> sam


9/10 mile, not far.  We were at the yarn store today, but I didn't know then if I was going to be making for a girl or boy, one of her coworkers daughters was having her ultrasound today, and she wants me to make something. It's a girl, we've since found out, so now I do need to get some yarn. 
I did just finish a little dress and hat for my hair stylist, she's due in 2 months, I gave her the dress today, had to finish 3 rows before I could give her the hat and Dstepmother was already done with getting her hair colored, so I finished it in the car, I'll take it in later. 
Forgot to get a pic too. 
Oh well, she loved it that's all that mattered. 
Well, I have 30pages to catch up on, so I'd better get started. :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've read a few pages. But I have yet another migraine so going for another rest. Fortunatelly my new workshop has been quite so far. Shouldn't have much more until the first person makes it to the armholes and the next section of pattern reading needs to be done. Hopefully tomorrow I willl be feeling better (this one started yesterday) and can work out ways to answer likely questions- after I work out likely questions!
At least with giving a link to a pattern I can't go wrong on the pattern! And any I have looked at with the pattern done or changed by the teacher (including my own) has had mistakes in them. And I have done two of the 3 sizes without problems (well the problems with the 2nd size have been me changing it not the pattern itself- I can tell that the pattern is correct)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So happy Fale is in favor of including the dogs in the move!!! That alone will make this change much easier I would think. All will work out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wonderful!!!! I certainly hope that it can get all worked out so that it is an easy process. I am so very happy for you, things are looking up immensly. 
Hope you had a great flight and we'll see you when you are back in NZ. Hugs and much love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've read a few pages. But I have yet another migraine so going for another rest. Fortunatelly my new workshop has been quite so far. Shouldn't have much more until the first person makes it to the armholes and the next section of pattern reading needs to be done. Hopefully tomorrow I willl be feeling better (this one started yesterday) and can work out ways to answer likely questions- after I work out likely questions!
> At least with giving a link to a pattern I can't go wrong on the pattern! And any I have looked at with the pattern done or changed by the teacher (including my own) has had mistakes in them. And I have done two of the 3 sizes without problems (well the problems with the 2nd size have been me changing it not the pattern itself- I can tell that the pattern is correct)


I hope that migrane flies away quickly, rest, everything else with work itself out.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I recommend a dark, quiet, cool room and rest for the migrane Darowil. Feel better!

Gigi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have to admit to being a die hard Cub fan and fear that they will not win a World Series in my lifetime so it was especially exciting and gratifying to have "my" Black Hawks win the Stanley Cup for a second time in three years. Way to go!


Who knows what will happen. I have been following my football team for 50years (this is their 50th year in the legaue). Until 2000 they had never done much (had made it to a couple of grandfinals but then faded again). Then in 2010 they won their 9th grandfinal. I had began to despair of ever seeing them do much and now I have watched them as one of hte legaues powerhouses. Our league has had 3 teams who have had an exceptionally brillant period and my previously very ordinary team is now one of these 3. They are no where near this good now (lost the 2011 grandfinal- first team to ever to play in 12 consecutive grandfinlas, unfortunatelly haven't been able to make the most successive wins but the most in a decade). Didn't even make the grandfinal last year. And while they should make the finals this year they may not and are unlikely to make the grandfinal. But at least I have followed them when they were a great success.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love rocking babies! My DD liked to be rocked, and we rocked until she was probably in kindergarten! Maybe not every night, but a lot. I think she would probably let me rock her still, if we could get comfortable in a chair!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Forgot to say good-night!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome Railyn - sounds like you raised those kids up right!! Where in california???? Glad to have you at the Knitting Tea Party...........


Railyn said:


> This is my first post however I have been readying KP for a few months now. I have to have a very handsome fireman come to my home frequently, He has been a professional firefighter for about 13 years in a major Texas town and was a volounteer for many years before that. Oh, by the way, he is my son and I am very proud of him. Just for kicks, his oldest sister wears a badge and it is very unsettleing when they met on a crime site.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The outfit is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!


darowil said:


> Thats the new outfit is it? Don't see why red won't go with it- unless the red is patterned too and then it could well be a bit much. Sorry this won't make sense to anyone else- Julie was talking about it on the phone the other day.
> Have a good trip back tomorrow


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The commission will benifit from your wisdom Marge - It's so like you to continue to help others when you are struggling with your own needs - sending you strength - AZ


margewhaples said:


> Good evening to all the friends who have missed me and been sending me e-mails to encourage me. I know I have not kept up too well of late. I am starting to see some improvement in my status and at least can walk a short ways. If I don't walk too much then the pain is held to a level that is treatable with the meds that I have been using all along.
> I abhor not being able to adequately manage the house and the errands that one who without assistance must do. I try still to go to the senior ctr 2 days a week where many attempt to assist me so that for the most part I can get by with my walker and limiting my ambulation. Fibro has become the pits accompanied with neuropathy. Loss of appetite remains and I feel so much better if I eat very little. My knitting of the traveling vine is stalled after several times frogging because I keep losing stitches. I am not sure just how that is happening as I am using lurkers instructions. I did 12 rows today starting with 54 stitches and ended up with 49 although the pattern and
> size appears right. I am not frogging this again. I will
> continue for awhile and maybe throw a couple of rows of straight knit between patters so I can easily add back to the proper #.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I really like this pattern Purplefi - I recently "aquired" some vintage Vera napkins - good size in a nice quality linen that I am going to make into project bags - I like the pockets on yours - AZ


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Some of the bags are still in the planning stage, but here's one I've made earlier.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have great fun Tessa - enjoy your company!!! luv-AZ


Tessadele said:


> Haven't been on because of computer troubles, now I can't stay long as I have to meet Caren to show her the delights of Portsmouth. Think she'll love seelng all the things Dave talked about.
> 
> Sam, loved the sunsets, loved the recipes, but that little baby was the icing on the cake, (I could eat him!) you must be so proud, in a humble sort of manner, to be head of such a beautiful family. Just think, without your input they wouldn't be here. I'm sure in time there will be lots of little "Sams" keeping the gene pool thriving.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love that you have been called upon to produce yet another cheesecake. I am taking that as a huge vote of approval and I will put the ingredients on my grocery list!! Enjoy your GCs - AZ


ptofValerie said:


> I haven't tried making a flavoured vodka yet but I'm considering Gwennie's vanilla vodka. That sounds delicious. The various gins look well and are now stored in a dark cupboard as all except the cucumber gin need a few months to mature. I think the cucumber gin needs to be used fresh as the gin must be diluted by the juice from the cucumber. Isn't it good to be able to produce unique foods and drinks from one's own kitchen. The cheesecake that contains condensed milk has proved to be a huge success with my elder daughter's children. I was told this morning by a somewhat disgruntled Ruairi that little brother Cian had wolfed almost all of it and could I please make another as soon as possible. Tomorrow morning would suit!! Big sister Cora agreed. I'll have a full day as I'd better make that cheesecake and complete my preparations for the wild flower walk I'm leading this evening. AND I've gathered together my soft cheese-making equipment. Let's leave any accounts of that until I make progress!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just got a call from DH, he had had to do runs in Nebraska today before heading to Michigan, and I guess they decided to just have him come all the way back tonight, before heading out to Michigan in the morning, who new, I thought he'd be in Iowa or someplace tonight, so he's on his way home.  Yay, happy dance, of course he'll probably not be back until Saturday night or Sunday sometime but...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> dollyclaire - thank you so much - I ordered it - it just caught my eye.
> 
> sam


You will love your owl blanket kit, Sam. I'm delighted that you have been able to order the kit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


That makes the move that much easier for you doesn't it. PTL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> a while back we were talking about stretchy bind offs - several were given - would you mind repeating the sites. I am finding it heard to join utube - they want me to join some shopping club of which I am not interested nor do I want the job bar at the top.
> 
> thank you
> 
> ...


One grandson in the cool versus one grandson in the heat and helping out? What else could you do but make the sacrifice to look after Bentlyy?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Tuesday afternoon and I have been up since 6 am. Company sent me a load that picked up in Grand Rapids, MI at noon and webby over to Detroit. Did get it before 11 am and have delivered, had lunch and got an oil change on the van. Trying to decide if I want to stay up here, go to a friend's place near Toledo or go home.
> 
> In the mean time, I will reply to posts. Thanks to everyone who complimented me on the socks. They are so simple to do, it is amazing. Thank you, darowil for the workshop. Am posting the progress of the fourth pair. As soon as I get a few more done, out go my store-bought ones.
> 
> ...


Thats a great looking stitch in the sock. 
Two sock books that I like are Socks a la Carte and Socks a la Carte toes up by Jonelle Raffino and Katherine Cade. They have toe and heel patterns, leg patterns and cuff patterns which can be mix and matched as you want. And at the back each of them are pictured on split pages so you can put together the different options and see how they look together.
I have scanned in one split page- their has been so much talk of owls that I couldn't resist this one (I had tried to see if I had a photo of the socks I had done but couldn't find it. It was one of my many things finished at the last minute!).
Whoops - acrobatic owls! But it also shows the split pages well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let him get hungry enough - he will cook.

sam



EJS said:


> All this talk of rocking kiddos. I rocked Georgia after her dinner bottle and just held her while she slept for an hour. She has been up now for 2 hours and fighting hard to stay awake. She is teething and her sleep pattern is all messed up.
> I am upset with that man I am married to. We are both disabled and he acts like he should get a medal every time he does the least little thing around here. One day out of the week is nothing to crow about. Sheesh. I go and go until I wear myself to a frazzle without much notice. I am going to stop doing that! yea, right. The house would fall down around us.
> Enough griping. Think I will try to find something to watch on Netflix.
> EJ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no big rush joy - it isn't as if I don't have any. lol

sam



jheiens said:


> It's late and I am very tired after a long day, Sam. I'll post the pattern as soon as I get a chance.
> 
> Good night, all. I'm so glad that we're family here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought the texture the yarn has would fit well with some kind of purse.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. That's a thought. I've been fiddling with some different stuff but haven't settled on what to work on. Need to be doing that baby sweater but haven't quite got it sorted in my head yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am having a blast. We are spending a coupke days on the Ise of Wight, then back to London gor a few more days. Home on 2nd of July.


Another great place- I realised this morning that if DH hadn't changed his mind about me joining him over there I could have joined you as well!

Didn't get far with the rest. David tried ringing but couldn't get through properly but got me up. So back here again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two o'clock - way time for me to be in bed - see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you : )
> Tower is hsrd to get the whole thing with my .phone.
> From the glass floor looking down.


Dave posted similar shots I remember.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Tuesday afternoon and I'm headed out to do some watering - just wanted to say hi - We are headed into a heat wave this weekend - 110 to 112 Friday and Saturday - Very unusual for our elevation (3300') I will need to run errands tomorrow for the week - cuz this girls staying inside where it's cool when we start the triple digits - no rain forcast - I wouldn't mind a little monsoon......... If you guys take it easy tonight I might get caught up.......not a chance...... luv-AZ


Sounds horrid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a quick post to let people know I am safe home- the dogs will be back tomorrow- it was not even a chance Fale could cope with being here- he gets very distressed when the house is upside down! Very tired now! going to lie down, thanks to the many who have replied to earlier postings- am going to have to limit computer time for a while- have landed a Jury Duty (my 4th) at the High Court on 8th July- -bad timing! but hopefully I won't be called!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> let him get hungry enough - he will cook.
> 
> sam


He can and does cook sometimes but not like he used to. I just wish he would help with the clean up.....If I do all the cooking why is it bad to want him to clean up? My Dad always did! Granted there are 2 other adults in the house and they do their fair share .... Guess he is just taking advantage of the extra folks around here. I love him but he sure can get on my last nerve. Better him then someone else :twisted:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a quick post to let people know I am safe home- the dogs will be back tomorrow- it was not even a chance Fale could cope with being here- he gets very distressed when the house is upside down! Very tired now! going to lie down, thanks to the many who have replied to earlier postings- am going to have to limit computer time for a while- have landed a Jury Duty (my 4th) at the High Court on 8th July- -bad timing! but hopefully I won't be called!


Julie, Glad you are home safe. Rest well 
Hugs, EJ


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Watched a silly movie so now it is time to be off to bed.
Good night from Alabama.
EJ


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a quick post to let people know I am safe home- the dogs will be back tomorrow- it was not even a chance Fale could cope with being here- he gets very distressed when the house is upside down! Very tired now! going to lie down, thanks to the many who have replied to earlier postings- am going to have to limit computer time for a while- have landed a Jury Duty (my 4th) at the High Court on 8th July- -bad timing! but hopefully I won't be called!


Glad you are back safe and sound, you will feel you are home once the dogs are home too I am sure you will get a rapturous welcome. Have a restful day, life has been so stressful for you
I am in Yorkshire visiting family, staying with younger sister which is a first for me as I usually stay with my older sister. I would not manage the stairs in their house now and as younger sister is in a ground floor flat and that is easier for me. My older sister did not recognise me at all, to be honest I did get a shock when I saw her, she has deteriorated quite a bit since I saw her in October. Alzheimer's is such a cruel disease. 
It has been a stressful couple of days, I have not been down here since my DH passed and he always made these trips with me and made them easier for me. I was dreading going and just kept putting it off as I didn't want to be there without Hugh. The longer I have put it off the more I have dreaded it which was stupid of me really! It is easier to give my BIL respite by looking after my sister in my own home and he does enjoy coming up to visit. He hands over all responsibility of her to me and he then does all the odd jobs around the house and garden that needs done and then does work for a couple of my friends as well. He enjoys being out in the garden working away. We only see him at mealtimes! 
I am going down to Chester this morning for 3 days with my younger sister and 2 friends, we are off to a spa! So some serious pampering in store for the next couple of days which will be nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a quick post to let people know I am safe home- the dogs will be back tomorrow- it was not even a chance Fale could cope with being here- he gets very distressed when the house is upside down! Very tired now! going to lie down, thanks to the many who have replied to earlier postings- am going to have to limit computer time for a while- have landed a Jury Duty (my 4th) at the High Court on 8th July- -bad timing! but hopefully I won't be called!


Its not long sicne ypur last jury duty is it?
Glad you made it back safely. Guess the house will end up in a permanent state of being upside down as you think thrpugh what to keep and what to get rid of. But so hard while yu don't know how long till you go etc.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a quick post to let people know I am safe home- the dogs will be back tomorrow- it was not even a chance Fale could cope with being here- he gets very distressed when the house is upside down! Very tired now! going to lie down, thanks to the many who have replied to earlier postings- am going to have to limit computer time for a while- have landed a Jury Duty (my 4th) at the High Court on 8th July- -bad timing! but hopefully I won't be called!


So glad you made it safely back, Julie, and will will soon be reunited with those boys of yours! I hope taking them over to Australia will not be ridiculously expensive, because having them there will make it so much easier for you to cope with the big move.

Bad luck about the jury service. I have never in my life been called, but it happens to you 4 times. Maybe with a much smaller population in NZ, the odds of being selected are far higher than here in the UK. I wouldn't have minded doing it once, just for the experience, but I think that would have been enough!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending the sandman to give you soothing restful sleep and positive energy for tomorrow.

very glad you are home safe.

I bet the dogs will be excited.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just a quick post to let people know I am safe home- the dogs will be back tomorrow- it was not even a chance Fale could cope with being here- he gets very distressed when the house is upside down! Very tired now! going to lie down, thanks to the many who have replied to earlier postings- am going to have to limit computer time for a while- have landed a Jury Duty (my 4th) at the High Court on 8th July- -bad timing! but hopefully I won't be called!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. I spent most of my growing up years near St. Helena (Napa county) in the beautiful wine country before there were tourists. DH was career military and we ended up in Texas yet my heart is in California. I am from old-California stock. My grandfather was born in CA in 1890 and I am not sure when the family settled in CA but it was quite early.
I learned to knit, crochet and tat as a very young child. Don't remember learning to knit or crochet it has been than long. "Everyone" did needlework where I grew up .


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Some of the bags are still in the planning stage, but here's one I've made earlier.


Absolutely love it and the colour too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Congratulations on your election, Marge!! So glad you are better and able to do limited amounts of walking,etc.
> Hope your condition continues to improve. Always keeping you in prayers.
> JuneK


Ditto from me too please.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:lol: I am one step closer to a paid casual job. I start a work trial on Friday at a soap making firm. If I get it, which I won't know for about a month, I will give all the details then.

 :thumbdown: Politics or football, evil evil evil things. Not football in general but pro football comps like State of Origin. If the tv isn't going on about this, it is about the leadership fight for control of Aussie politics. Be glad when it is all over.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Chickkie, you just go ahead and wrap those swollen fingers around that cup of coffee and read all about us!!!! I ache today too! must be the weather! hahaha, we are all guaranteed to have weather so we just take what comes! I will get out a knitting book and read that. Mom gave me a book called Just Socks by Lion Brand Yarn and I think I am going to read through it, decide what I want to knit first from it!!!
> 
> What do you have on your needles? Zoe


I do hope for both of you that your swollen sore hands settle down shortly for you. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I am so frustrated. I have seven rows to finish the baby blanket - six rows of seed st and then the bind off row. I have frogged so often on those six rows - I did two rows last night - will do two rows now and then two rows later and hopefully I will have it done with no mistakes. grrrrr
> 
> tonight is the first tourney game in Holgate - one tomorrow and one Thursday. they should be sxcipting.
> 
> ...


Hang in there Sam with the knitting. :shock: Stay cool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks all, really do appreciate it. He is on his way and it starts tonight.


I hope it went well for him. I am about 10 pages behind so i will read on and see if there is any news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :lol: I am one step closer to a paid casual job. I start a work trial on Friday at a soap making firm. If I get it, which I won't know for about a month, I will give all the details then.
> 
> :thumbdown: Politics or football, evil evil evil things. Not football in general but pro football comps like State of Origin. If the tv isn't going on about this, it is about the leadership fight for control of Aussie politics. Be glad when it is all over.


Good luck with the work trial! :thumbup: I agree about the tv tonight. Hence why i am catching up on here... more interesting. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Great Owl blanket. Just got back from buying one of those owls for the garden with the bobble head to keep kritters away from the garden....I hope. Love Bergere and their patterns. I get the American newsletter from them and have some of their patterns. Never got a kit yet but that would be such fun.
> 
> Well gardening took over as DH is putting in small Rose of Sharon for me that a friend gave me and a little lilac tree. Well it was raining earlier so he started late and then almost finished but had to leave so the rest was up to me. Went to get some cocoa mats to keep them from getting mowed over or weed wacked. Boy, have to keep all the critters away. Can you believe they had the most beautiful hanging begonia plant on sale and I saved $25. It was a 1 day special and only $10 for today. How could I pass that up. I will post a photo later. I got totally soaked getting to the car with my plant and cocoa mats along with the owl. I also got 2 small lavender plants to add to my collection. One is Spanish and the other Provence. The French ones I have now come up to my waist and are so gorgeous. Almost in bloom and I will post when they are. Hmmm, went out for cocoa mats and came back with more. Glad DH had to go out. :lol: :wink:
> .


The begonia was a bargain.. you did well there. Can you post a picture of the bobbing head owl (if you havent already.. i havent finished catching up) ... i wonder if it will keep other peoples cats out of my garden?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Oh dear, Aussie politics are going through ups and downs. Julia Gillard has lost the vote and Kevin Rudd is back as PM. Looks like a number of Labour ministers will now not be standing for re-election when national polls held later this year. I am doing as I normally do, watching and waiting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> So happy that Fale is agreeable to bringing dogs!! Im sure that makes things much easier for you. (In the emotional aspect anyway) So glad to hear and see you happier than you have been and that things are working out for you and Fale to be together with the dogs.


Woo hoo! Ditto.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> LOL LOL LO , can't stop laughing. YOU GO GRANDPA


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> It all went well, Gwennie. About 30 people turned up and we had a lovely walk with lots of questions and discussion. I didn't take any photographs but others may have done so. I'm glad it was successful and I'll be able to go to bed happily.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you : )
> Tower is hsrd to get the whole thing with my .phone.
> From the glass floor looking down.


Great photos... but no way no how could i be there!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I just read through all the pages of this TP and decided that this is really a nice place to sit with a cuppa. If I can find a chair in the corner somewhere I'd love to join you occasionally.


Sam's table is magical, it sizes to fit us all and he has innumerable cuppas available for everyone as we drop in. All manner of things get discussed and there is a lot of support for those who need it, little disagreement (most any of that is sorted privately), lots of news and pics to enjoy. No doubt everyone else has said hello, now I have too.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I am going down to Chester this morning for 3 days with my younger sister and 2 friends, we are off to a spa! So some serious pampering in store for the next couple of days which will be nice.


Enjoy your pampering! That is a nice treat. Hearing about your BIL reminded he that my late FIL loved to do things for us when he visited. DH always was trying to take him sightseeing, which FIL enjoyed, but only up to a point. One morning he said firmly that he did NOT want to see any more museums, but would like to change the oil in the car instead. We always laugh when we remember that.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Before I went on holiday, I was a little disappointed to notice that my peonies seemed to be just on the point of flowering. In a normal year, they would be in full flower at the end of May, but this year, everything seems to be delayed. I was quite thrilled, when we got back on 22nd June, to see that I was just in time to enjoy this year's flowers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick pop in to say hi. Off to Marianne's today.

BusyWorkerBee: congrats on the work trial; hope it goes well!

Darowil: Hope the migraine eases quickly. 

Julie: Glad you made it safely home again. Get some rest. Hopefully you won't be called for the jury duty. 

Sam: I loved rocking my babies too. The GC weren't too big on rocking.  

Valerie: Glad the walk & talk went well. 

Ohio Kathy: I love that Sock-a-la- Carte book. Want to make the owl cuff on a pair, too.

Got to run now. Have to stop and get gas in car before I head out. Catch everyone later; peace, love, & hope to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> Turns out TNT has some fairly interesting original programs now.


And Perception was back for a second season last night. I have it DVR'd so I can watch it today....one of my favorite shows. That and Masterpiece Mystery with Inspector Lewis. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a quick post to let people know I am safe home- the dogs will be back tomorrow- it was not even a chance Fale could cope with being here- he gets very distressed when the house is upside down! Very tired now! going to lie down, thanks to the many who have replied to earlier postings- am going to have to limit computer time for a while- have landed a Jury Duty (my 4th) at the High Court on 8th July- -bad timing! but hopefully I won't be called!


So glad you're home safe and I know you'll be so glad to cuddle your fur-babies!!
You can rest easy now that the decision has been made about your and Fale's future. In VA, not sure of the rest of the country, if you're over 70 yrs of age, you're automatically excused from jury duty, if you choose. But perhaps you're not 'old as dirt' like I am. I got notification last year and was excused.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Glad you are back safe and sound, you will feel you are home once the dogs are home too I am sure you will get a rapturous welcome. Have a restful day, life has been so stressful for you
> I am in Yorkshire visiting family, staying with younger sister which is a first for me as I usually stay with my older sister. I would not manage the stairs in their house now and as younger sister is in a ground floor flat and that is easier for me. My older sister did not recognise me at all, to be honest I did get a shock when I saw her, she has deteriorated quite a bit since I saw her in October. Alzheimer's is such a cruel disease.
> It has been a stressful couple of days, I have not been down here since my DH passed and he always made these trips with me and made them easier for me. I was dreading going and just kept putting it off as I didn't want to be there without Hugh. The longer I have put it off the more I have dreaded it which was stupid of me really! It is easier to give my BIL respite by looking after my sister in my own home and he does enjoy coming up to visit. He hands over all responsibility of her to me and he then does all the odd jobs around the house and garden that needs done and then does work for a couple of my friends as well. He enjoys being out in the garden working away. We only see him at mealtimes!
> I am going down to Chester this morning for 3 days with my younger sister and 2 friends, we are off to a spa! So some serious pampering in store for the next couple of days which will be nice.


It's wonderful that you give your BIL a break by caring for your sister. And sounds like a good trade-off with him doing odd-jobs for you...Enjoy your pampering!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Before I went on holiday, I was a little disappointed to notice that my peonies seemed to be just on the point of flowering. In a normal year, they would be in full flower at the end of May, but this year, everything seems to be delayed. I was quite thrilled, when we got back on 22nd June, to see that I was just in time to enjoy this year's flowers!


They are lovely. The house in the country where we raised our children had a large bed of pink and white peonies beside the master bedroom. An owner must have planted them for his wife many years before. They were lovely!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, been out and back, went out early 6:00am, while there was a breeze, just walked. And it was so nice, had to get some air. So now I am home and ready for the heat. :-D hope to get some knitting in today, hands feel better, now have my coffee. And I am happy, Pray all are better today then yesterday.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats a great looking stitch in the sock.
> Two sock books that I like are Socks a la Carte and Socks a la Carte toes up by Jonelle Raffino and Katherine Cade. They have toe and heel patterns, leg patterns and cuff patterns which can be mix and matched as you want. And at the back each of them are pictured on split pages so you can put together the different options and see how they look together.
> I have scanned in one split page- their has been so much talk of owls that I couldn't resist this one (I had tried to see if I had a photo of the socks I had done but couldn't find it. It was one of my many things finished at the last minute!).
> Whoops - acrobatic owls! But it also shows the split pages well.


Have that book, and I do like it. Had to learn how to use it, LOL LOL and then it was to much to pick from. :roll: but it's a nice book.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> Julie, Glad you are home safe. Rest well
> Hugs, EJ


Ditto.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Railyn, welcome to KTP. My daughter lives in Napa. It is gorgeous with all the green, lovely hills to hike, hot air balloons. Wouk love to live there but prices are Chichi.

Had endoscopy yesterday. Knocked me for a loop. Slept on and off all day then 8 hrs. Last night. Maya and and I off on our morning walk as it is suppose to get up to 111 later today.

Julie, so happy about fur babies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Absolutely love it and the colour too.


Thanks Caren, Just finised a bag for all my knitting needles and stuff. I'm off to London tomorrow to meet London Girl for one of our regular meet ups. Hope you are still enjoying your holiday. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Before I went on holiday, I was a little disappointed to notice that my peonies seemed to be just on the point of flowering. In a normal year, they would be in full flower at the end of May, but this year, everything seems to be delayed. I was quite thrilled, when we got back on 22nd June, to see that I was just in time to enjoy this year's flowers!


Nice


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :lol: I am one step closer to a paid casual job. I start a work trial on Friday at a soap making firm. If I get it, which I won't know for about a month, I will give all the details then.
> 
> :thumbdown: Politics or football, evil evil evil things. Not football in general but pro football comps like State of Origin. If the tv isn't going on about this, it is about the leadership fight for control of Aussie politics. Be glad when it is all over.


Hope you ge tthat job.

Maybe now they will concentrate on the election- but it doesn't sound like it. Labor can't be any worse off now than they were before this carry on.
One of the other topics on KP had a link to the Women's Weekly article of Julia knitting. There was a lovely photo of her there looking relaxed and real with an arm full of yarn. Normally she looks and sounds so fake so nice to see looking real. The other time she impressed me actually was the only other time I felt we saw her and not the politician ( some time ago now her and Tony Abott -the opposition leader- were in a situation that looked like getting out of control and they both needed to be got out of the palce in a hurry. And as she was being hustled away she was asking about Tony showing concern. Wonder if she would have been more popular with the electorate if she had been more natural all the time? Kevin Rudd (our second to last and now current Prime Minister, having been kicked out by Julia 3 years and 3 days ago) comes across as being natural and is much more popular withthe electorate.
But apparently he is horrid to work with which is why it has taken so long for him to get back in despite it having been obvious to blind Freddie that Julia had no chance of getting back in. (and this is reflected in all the opinion polls taken over the last 12 months or maybe even more- it is not a political comment by me! I actually get really frustrated by politics
Be interesting to see what happens over the next few days- may be total turmoil apparently. Or they may decide to quietly wait the couple of months till the election. But when have politicians ever been known to be quite?

Hers the link to one of only two times I have felt I saw a real person http://aww.ninemsn.com.au/news/inthemag/8679511/julia-gillard-why-shes-knitting-for-the-royal-baby (note it is th eone of holding the yarn that I like- the other looks as fake as usual-except that her hair is not immaculate).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! When I first got up, it was very nice outside. I have a feeling that it will be short lived. It has been hot, but nothing like the last few years. I don't think we have hit the heat yet! We do need rain, but none in sight.

Welcome home, Julie! I'm sure you are excited to see your babies. I know that they will be glad to be home!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a photo of my latest bag. This one is to store all my interchangeables, dpns, cables, holders etc. Made it from scraps of material I had in my cupboard. I used a cheap bag organizer inside to give me extra pockets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my latest bag. This one is to store all my interchangeables, dpns, cables, holders etc. Made it from scraps of material I had in my cupboard. I used a cheap bag organizer inside to give me extra pockets.


What a great looking bag PurpleFi.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW I am feeling almost normal now cleared up this afternoon.
Mind you I got lost on my way to the restaurant for my brothers birthday tea and was almost ready to turn back and go home. Pulled ov er and was trying to sort myslef out when my sister rang. As I knew I wasn't far away at all but just couldn't quite find the road I was wanting- and was turning left instead of right!
Think I will just ignore my husband who assures people that GPSs are not needed in Adelaide because you can't lost in Adelaide. I just look at him and ask how long he has been married to me? and he still thinks it not possible to get lost in Adelaide?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my latest bag. This one is to store all my interchangeables, dpns, cables, holders etc. Made it from scraps of material I had in my cupboard. I used a cheap bag organizer inside to give me extra pockets.


Really nice, like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> let him get hungry enough - he will cook.
> 
> sam


Mine would eat cereal...!

I am going to try a small bag with the metallic and see how it works up, and I'll knit and crochet both to see which one works better with it...am thinking a tighter stitch will look better in the end but we'll see.



Kathleendoris said:


> Before I went on holiday, I was a little disappointed to notice that my peonies seemed to be just on the point of flowering. In a normal year, they would be in full flower at the end of May, but this year, everything seems to be delayed. I was quite thrilled, when we got back on 22nd June, to see that I was just in time to enjoy this year's flowers!


My mother has a lovely one as well. I have always loved peonies!



darowil said:


> Think I will just ignore my husband who assures people that GPSs are not needed in Adelaide because you can't lost in Adelaide. I just look at him and ask how long he has been married to me? and he still thinks it not possible to get lost in Adelaide?


I'm glad you're feeling better. And I can get lost in a parking lot! Once I turned the wrong way out of the airport after picking up my parents and ended up on the opposite side of town; as I got back on track (aim _toward_ the mountain, DUH), I remarked that I must have got my mother's sense of direction...my father spoke up with, "_What_ sense of direction?" :XD: I actually do much better on long trips than I do driving around here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Julie, Glad you are home safe. Rest well
> Hugs, EJ


Thanks EJ, as is my wont - I am up early- batch of bread started ( in the Kenwood mixer) (I have worn out my current Bread Making machine) Feels good to be back on NZ time. The dogs will come home later this morning. Once again the house is so quiet with only me here!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I am glad you're home safe and sound, and what a reunion you and the fellows will have!  I do hope things go at an even pace now and fall into place as needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Glad you are back safe and sound, you will feel you are home once the dogs are home too I am sure you will get a rapturous welcome. Have a restful day, life has been so stressful for you
> I am in Yorkshire visiting family, staying with younger sister which is a first for me as I usually stay with my older sister. I would not manage the stairs in their house now and as younger sister is in a ground floor flat and that is easier for me. My older sister did not recognise me at all, to be honest I did get a shock when I saw her, she has deteriorated quite a bit since I saw her in October. Alzheimer's is such a cruel disease.
> It has been a stressful couple of days, I have not been down here since my DH passed and he always made these trips with me and made them easier for me. I was dreading going and just kept putting it off as I didn't want to be there without Hugh. The longer I have put it off the more I have dreaded it which was stupid of me really! It is easier to give my BIL respite by looking after my sister in my own home and he does enjoy coming up to visit. He hands over all responsibility of her to me and he then does all the odd jobs around the house and garden that needs done and then does work for a couple of my friends as well. He enjoys being out in the garden working away. We only see him at mealtimes!
> I am going down to Chester this morning for 3 days with my younger sister and 2 friends, we are off to a spa! So some serious pampering in store for the next couple of days which will be nice.


dollyclaire! have a wonderful visit- even though always there is sadness with caring for people in this situation- they truly say it is a very long 'goodbye'. I don't recall, do you drive- or did you perhaps go on the train? I have lots of pots and plants, I will be giving away- so much to organise- have found a home already for the sofa and the small fridge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its not long sicne ypur last jury duty is it?
> Glad you made it back safely. Guess the house will end up in a permanent state of being upside down as you think thrpugh what to keep and what to get rid of. But so hard while yu don't know how long till you go etc.


The last Jury Duty was about August or September- I think- bit startled that I have been called again- this time it is to the High Court- in the centre of the City.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better. And I can get lost in a parking lot! Once I turned the wrong way out of the airport after picking up my parents and ended up on the opposite side of town; as I got back on track (aim _toward_ the mountain, DUH), I remarked that I must have got my mother's sense of direction...my father spoke up with, "_What_ sense of direction?" :XD: I actually do much better on long trips than I do driving around here!


Sounds like my sense of direction.
When I went to Melbourne with Vicky last month she knew which direction to go in a strange city. How do you know I said- because North is over there she said. But how do you know its north I wanted to know. Unfortunatelly that doesn't seem to be something that can be taught- I think you either know or don't know. I'm usually OK in the square mile of Adelaide- it is surronded by North, South, East and West Tces- and I usually know where one of them is in relation to me at that time so I work out where the rest of them must be and then I'm set. Until of course I need to go down a certain street- how am I meant to remember which streets are which? I've only spent most of my life living round Adelaide and in the square mile of Adelaide for the last 8 years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> So glad you made it safely back, Julie, and will will soon be reunited with those boys of yours! I hope taking them over to Australia will not be ridiculously expensive, because having them there will make it so much easier for you to cope with the big move.
> 
> Bad luck about the jury service. I have never in my life been called, but it happens to you 4 times. Maybe with a much smaller population in NZ, the odds of being selected are far higher than here in the UK. I wouldn't have minded doing it once, just for the experience, but I think that would have been enough!


I have yet to find out the cost of transporting the dogs- I will only be able to take Ringo- because Rufus needs dental work and injections for his arthritis- which will be a major problem if I am struggling financially. I have hopes the SPCA may be able to help. I will also advertise in the local Vet. Clinic. I was rather worried when I saw the letter from the Justice Dept. that I had somehow committed some crime- so at least it has the prospect of a little cash! It is good to be home- but I have to acknowledge already most things are being viewed now in Dollar and cents value- thank goodness this time I choose- not like being burgled ( which has happened a couple of times at least)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending the sandman to give you soothing restful sleep and positive energy for tomorrow.
> 
> very glad you are home safe.
> 
> ...


so will their mistress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, Aussie politics are going through ups and downs. Julia Gillard has lost the vote and Kevin Rudd is back as PM. Looks like a number of Labour ministers will now not be standing for re-election when national polls held later this year. I am doing as I normally do, watching and waiting.


Wow I missed that- did not see the news at all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow I missed that- did not see the news at all!


Less than 5 hours ago so very new news


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Before I went on holiday, I was a little disappointed to notice that my peonies seemed to be just on the point of flowering. In a normal year, they would be in full flower at the end of May, but this year, everything seems to be delayed. I was quite thrilled, when we got back on 22nd June, to see that I was just in time to enjoy this year's flowers!


Aren't peonies a spectacular flower- too hot to grow them here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad you're home safe and I know you'll be so glad to cuddle your fur-babies!!
> You can rest easy now that the decision has been made about your and Fale's future. In VA, not sure of the rest of the country, if you're over 70 yrs of age, you're automatically excused from jury duty, if you choose. But perhaps you're not 'old as dirt' like I am. I got notification last year and was excused.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


No I don't quite make it yet to 70- I am a post war- pre-babyboom baby!
I am getting quite excited about seeing the dogs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Railyn, welcome to KTP. My daughter lives in Napa. It is gorgeous with all the green, lovely hills to hike, hot air balloons. Wouk love to live there but prices are Chichi.
> 
> Had endoscopy yesterday. Knocked me for a loop. Slept on and off all day then 8 hrs. Last night. Maya and and I off on our morning walk as it is suppose to get up to 111 later today.
> 
> Julie, so happy about fur babies.


It feels positive! Although I have a mountain of work to do! First thing I intend is to buy a bulk roll of rubbish sacks!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have just pulled the infamous booboo of clicking on the 'report spam' button and then hit the wrong one in trying to cancel it. I've PMed Admin. to report my sins, but I'll probably be in limbo for the usual 2 months of isolation and face the hassle of always having to come through the front door as a guest without carte blanche.

Sorry, Sisters and Brothers.

In the meantime, I will take advantage of the current situation and continue to post as usual.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I am glad you're home safe and sound, and what a reunion you and the fellows will have!  I do hope things go at an even pace now and fall into place as needed.


One good thing is the calmness that has come with having made the decision! Almost time to check how the bread is faring!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One good thing is the calmness that has come with having made the decision! Almost time to check how the bread is faring!


Absolutely! I have long said the worst thing is not knowing/living in limbo. Now you have a clear goal, it will all feel more directed, and that is a good thing!

Have the dogs come home yet?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Finally was able to transfer pix. Had to do it by texting. Have to remember that. Will read through posts in a bit.


Great socks! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Absolutely! I have long said the worst thing is not knowing/living in limbo. Now you have a clear goal, it will all feel more directed, and that is a good thing!
> 
> Have the dogs come home yet?


Bit early- I woke up at 1 am- and decided to get the bread under way- I have worn out my breadmaker so am back to the food mixer, and hand shaping- I have just given away my loaf pans- Ah well! no big problem!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> May I echo positively every sentiment and all our love to Julie and Fale. With great affection.


Me too!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Now for the dishcloth pattern for Sam:

I got this as a free pattern (I believe) from a website but don't remember just where.

Dishcloth cotton and a #7 US needle:

Cast on 4 stitches.

Row#1: Knit across.

Row#2: Increase in 1st stitch and knit across row. I like the way knit in the front and back in the first sts looks, personally.

Repeat Row#2 to desired length (Pattern suggests 44 or 45 
sts). Then add a purl row , if you wish, and inc in 1st st or not as you choose.)

Dec: Row#1 Knit across row to last 2 sts, K2tog.

Repeat this row until 5 sts remain. Bind off 5 sts and weave in the ends. 

I've played around with the number of bind-off stitches and the 5 stitches come closer to looking very much like the cast on edge, if that is of any importance to you. The pattern designer stated that it bothered her for some reason and she did some experimenting. It does seem to resemble the cast on more.

I'm using the natural/neutral color of the usual yarn for these things because I like to be able to bleach the cloths when they become disreputable-looking. The worse that happens is that they bleach a lovely white and can still be re-bleached.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too!


I am realising there have to be posts I have just not read! Apologies to anyone- that I have inadvertently missed out- I cannot afford the time to head back and read- I have said it before- but I have just SO much to get done!
Hi Kate! I do so love the little guy in his kilt!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have just pulled the infamous booboo of clicking on the 'report spam' button and then hit the wrong one in trying to cancel it. I've PMed Admin. to report my sins, but I'll probably be in limbo for the usual 2 months of isolation and face the hassle of always having to come through the front door as a guest without carte blanche.
> 
> Sorry, Sisters and Brothers.
> 
> ...


Surely there must be some way round this, (says she who knows so little about computers or the systems that this forum works on! :roll: ) especially when you have done it accidentally and also 'reported' yourself?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have just pulled the infamous booboo of clicking on the 'report spam' button and then hit the wrong one in trying to cancel it. I've PMed Admin. to report my sins, but I'll probably be in limbo for the usual 2 months of isolation and face the hassle of always having to come through the front door as a guest without carte blanche.
> 
> Sorry, Sisters and Brothers.
> 
> ...


I did that and reported it right away. nothing happened. 
I can't remember whether I heard from them or not but I have had no problems - So I hope everything will be okay for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> yah, Sir Paul is a favorite of mine!
> hmmmmm, as for Sean Connery, I don't mind him but I like Roger Moore the best as James Bond. He was just so smooth and had such an air of confidence about him! hahahaa, two great minds are better than a single great mind, perhaps we should hang out more often!!! come join me on my back deck and let us have some lemonade! Zoe


Always loved Paul McCartney and, although I like both Sean Connery and Roger Moore I think Sh..ir Sh..ean (sorry :roll: ) has aged better. Bob Torrance, the golf pro and teacher of same (also father of golfer Sam Torrance) lives in Largs and one day his neighbour, fed up with the golf balls which were flying into her garden, went to the dividing fence to remonstrate with whoever was hitting these balls......it was Sean Connery!! Needless to say no arguement ensued! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am realising there have to be posts I have just not read! Apologies to anyone- that I have inadvertently missed out- I cannot afford the time to head back and read- I have said it before- but I have just SO much to get done!
> Hi Kate! I do so love the little guy in his kilt!


Hi Julie, so glad things are coming together for you now. I haven't been on since yesterday (I was at the theatre to see Priscilla Queen of the Desert - absolutely brilliant!) and it sounds as though you are back in NZ? Is Fale with you? Going back to read what I've missed now.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have just pulled the infamous booboo of clicking on the 'report spam' button and then hit the wrong one in trying to cancel it. I've PMed Admin. to report my sins, but I'll probably be in limbo for the usual 2 months of isolation and face the hassle of always having to come through the front door as a guest without carte blanche.
> 
> Sorry, Sisters and Brothers.
> 
> ...


Somehow I did that once, and have never gone back to getting the digest after I realized how much I was missing by JUST reading the digest every day. Now I will click on it once in a while, but I just have KP as a favorite and read the newest topics there. I don't need more emails every day.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that I wouldn't be barred from the site. It's just the daily notices of Digests and the numerous posts every day of new posts here would not come to me. But I could get in just as I did the very first time I posted without the need to re-register. I hope.

Ohio Joy

Off to run some errands--back later.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

good morning! I woke up with leg cramps but it was time to get up anyway, so I'm cuddled up with a big shawl and the dog beside me reading the latest posts. There is a wee bit of blue showing in the sky.. I wonder what that is..

Today I'm going to cook a turkey. Had one in the freezer and decided it was time to cook it,and it will give me leftovers to take in the RV and leave the rest home for DH.

I decided to give myself a real treat and bought a smart phone last night. Now I will find out that the phone is far smarter than I am and there is no hope for me..


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Telluride Colorado yarn shop. The owners joined KP the next day!


Great photos, Charlotte! Those shops and buildings look so different from ours, but as for having bears around....... :shock: !


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> ......Ohio Kathy - here are my socks, with the toe stitched with double yarn for the first 4 rounds (fingering weight). That will hopefully keep my big toes from trying to escape!! I did a 1x1 rib this time around the entire foot to snug up to my arch. I also did a 1x1 rib this time for the cuff. These are on 1.5 US needles.


More great socks, love these colours!

:thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

And NOW you can go online with your phone and read KTP !

Pontuf



chickkie said:


> good morning! I woke up with leg cramps but it was time to get up anyway, so I'm cuddled up with a big shawl and the dog beside me reading the latest posts. There is a wee bit of blue showing in the sky.. I wonder what that is..
> 
> Today I'm going to cook a turkey. Had one in the freezer and decided it was time to cook it,and it will give me leftovers to take in the RV and leave the rest home for DH.
> 
> I decided to give myself a real treat and bought a smart phone last night. Now I will find out that the phone is far smarter than I am and there is no hope for me..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone!

Calgary is still in a 'state of emergency, and people are slowly getting back to their homes. The volunteer situation is amazing - averaging 2500 people each day or more. Just arriving in districts and pitching in. 

I have been in touch with a couple of Churches and the red Cross about orgnanizing Alberta and Canadian knitters to make hats, scarves and mittens to be given out to those who have lost everything, before the bitter winter hits here. They said to start knitting but to wait for awhile before delivering them -- Right now they are collecting personal needs, food and more importantly money - so I have decided to use up my stash and make as many as I can from now until October 1st. I am going to try to get Calgary knitters who have not been affected by the floods to help out as well as other knitters in the Province.

I knitted a scarf last night and figure even with my own knitting and the workshops I can knit a couple of scarves a week as well as a hat or two. Our winters are so bitter that they will be needed as thousands have lost everything. 

The town of High river is so badly damaged that the people are not even allowed in to see about their homes. The whole town was under water and it sounds as if it is nearly l00% fully flooded. So lots of help will be needed there.

I guess there were some scary things happening at our zoo during the flood. The zoo was unundated with water so they moved a lot of the animals into one of the higher level buildings. They didn't realize, however that one of the fences was broken and so the two hippos got out into the area used by the public. Once they realized it, the hippos were heading to the path to the river. It was very scary as they had to 
build a fence with 2 x 4's by the sounds of things, standing 'inside' the enclosures. Hippos are extremely dangerous. One employee had to swim in the same area. Can you imagine two hippos swimming in the flood. They are concerned about the giraffes as they were standing in 2 - 3 feet of water until the staff got to them and they are very nervous animals so they are concerned they might not survive. 

Just the continuing Saga. We still need all your Prayers as things are horrific. two Indian Reservations are completely under water. 

I don't know if any of you are hockey fans but Theoren Fleury, rented a huge truck and he and his wife went to costo and filled it with clothes, food, personal items and delivered it to one of the reservations they paid for a whole truckload .He is an honorary chief there. They are isolated in many places. one story after another. I figure at our age, and health I can at least knit. 

I hope you don't mind me giving you all an update. It will take years and years to come close to the situation we were in prior to the flood. 

However, they are still going to have the Calgary Stampede in l0 days-The Stampede grounds are under water - I am not impressed as they have generators etc. and have decided we need it to give ourselves a 'lift' - the generators could, in my opinion be used to empty houses of water - oh well, the Stampede is run by very wealthy people who were, in most cases not affected by the flood from what I can gather. Some people are for it but I think it is a dreadful decision. I can't imagine tourist coming here with the mess - and the Trans Canada Highway isn't open yet. Hotels are full of people who have lost their homes -- I am really bothered by it - as so many people are doing their best to help those who have been flooded. 
\
enough of that. 

It is a sunny day which does give us all a lift. 

Julie, I am glad you are home safely. I don't know where I got the idea that Fale had come home with you . I know you have lots to think about, getting ready to move. Thoughts are with you. 

I had better get dressed, going to the local yarn store to see if they have any yarn they want to donate. I have a fair amount of red heart and other worsted weight and sport weight yarn so will use it all up if I can - but I figure my knitting friends here in Alberta will be willing to help etc. but all they can do is say no. 

Talk to you all later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been reading but not really feeling like chatting much. Not sure why but I have been a bit of a funk. Did not even crochet for 4 days. I did get some organizing done so at least I was productive. Now to get rid of unneeded stuff I found in a back closet.
> I finally picked up a WIP and finished it.


Dress and baby are both gorgeous!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> a while back we were talking about stretchy bind offs - several were given - would you mind repeating the sites. I am finding it heard to join utube - they want me to join some shopping club of which I am not interested nor do I want the job bar at the top.
> 
> thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Hello to all. I have been reading KTP most days and praying for all in need.
> Julie...your decision to be with Fale is surely the right decision. Breaks my heart about your animal friends.
> DH and I went on a trip to northern Nevada for a reunion....his side. Wonderful time but the elevation was higher than home. Coming back over the mountains DH had a scare ....heart. He has stents in heart Think he needs to be seen again by the heart specialist. Of course, he wont go in ....feels very good now. Stubborn!!!. I do the driving and when this happened we were in a unpopulated area so just kept driving ....coming down in elevation. Dont think we will be traveling(RV) over mountains in our trips. Looks like well head for the coast next time. Have lots of yard work before I can get to the fun projects.
> For the June birthday people....Happy, happy to you and good thoughts to all KTPrs.


Hope your DH remains in good health. I know exactly what you mean about stubborn men!! :roll:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley, I'm going to send you some scarves, mittens, and yarn. I still cannot believe that our national news is not covering this especially since you are our friends to the north and so many Canadians living and working in the states 

Pontuf


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> That is a lovely bag, PurpleFi. The WI have a treasure in you!


Hear! Hear!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Shirley, I'm going to send you some scarves, mittens, and yarn. I still cannot believe that our national news is not covering this especially since you are our friends to the north and so many Canadians living and working in the states
> 
> Pontuf


The Red Cross here in Canada is also requesting that cash donations be made as some of that is more needful to get things that can not be made. Things really pull together when disasters happen, and it is all down to people who respond and the organizations that are in place for such things. People are amazing! I think that all hearts are bound together through the thick and thin times of life. Needless to say, prayers are always needed. Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you....it's time for more pictures of that boy...he's fast becoming a young man and no longer looks like a baby!
> JuneK


You're right he's growing up so fast - can't believe he's over 7 months old now. I don't have any more up to date pics at the moment, but he's away to Majorca on holiday with his mum and dad just now so I'm sure there will be pics when they get back. I didn't say a word (I'm learning!) but I didn't envy them taking a 7 month old on a 3hr plane journey and dealing with him in the heat when they get there. They're due back tomorrow, so we'll hear then how it all went.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

lovely young lady - I see the family resemblance!


EJS said:


> Georgia is my youngest DGC. She is 6 months. My oldest GC is Zoe who is 14.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Georgia is my youngest DGC. She is 6 months. My oldest GC is Zoe who is 14.


She's lovely and looks so like you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Don't laugh too hard at my OCD....
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Not laughing...overawed! :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Where is this spam button people keep hitting? I don't think I ever saw it. Betulove did this and was kicked off for a couple months! I think that is terrible. It was an accident!

I would go through withdrawal and would need meds if I got kicked off! . LOL

I would need therapy too since this is my therapy. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Giant's Ring is an archaeological site just to the south of Belfast. It comprises a circular structure about 180m in diameter with an ancient grave at its centre. The site has lovely wild flowers in bloom and it is those and the associated archaeology that I'll describe on our walk this evening. I've been told to expect a good turn-out as there are beekeepers from the Belfast, Dromore and Killinchy Associations coming. I've taken life gently this afternoon by finishing the details on this baby blanket. The pattern is copy-right as it was from a Berger de France kit and I expect it is on their website. I substituted a navy yarn for the slatey purple that came with the kit. I'm now working on blanket 2 in the same pattern and colour. Better go and get my field clothes on!


Great blanket! I hope you enjoyed your walk. (Edit) I see from your later post that you did!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like things are sorting themselves out - so glad to hear - safe travels - luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> well,am signing out again and you are all 10 pages in front of me! we leave for the airport in 40 minutes- will be going in on the train. Have discovered that Fale is positive to bringing both dogs over- will have to use the corgi network to help- boarding is so expensive! This lightens my heart enormously. Sydney is very wet- but apparently is not prone to flooding- so the trains should be on time. Love and prayers to all in need! (and those who have no pressing problems!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You're right he's growing up so fast - can't believe he's over 7 months old now. I don't have any more up to date pics at the moment, but he's away to Majorca on holiday with his mum and dad just now so I'm sure there will be pics when they get back. I didn't say a word (I'm learning!) but I didn't envy them taking a 7 month old on a 3hr plane journey and dealing with him in the heat when they get there. They're due back tomorrow, so we'll hear then how it all went.


Is he any where near crawling yet? Well maybe you need to wait to see him once he gets back, even a week is a long time at that age.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I'm off to bed at 1.30am I've been so good recently and now I seem to be heading back again to poor sleeping patterns.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is he any where near crawling yet? Well amybe you need to wait tosee him once he gets back, even a week is a long time at that age.


Not showing any signs of wanting to crawl yet, but he would bounce for Scotland! When you support him under his arms he leaps about for ages - very strong legs, I think he may suddenly run across the room one day! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not showing any signs of wanting to crawl yet, but he would bounce for Scotland! When you support him under his arms he leaps about for ages - very strong legs, I think he may suddenly run across the room one day! :lol:


One of mine never did crawl--she rolled over and over to get where she wanted to go, and then one day just got up and walked! I had another who preferred crawling to trying to walk and she was much later about it than her sister. I guess they figure out what works for them and stick with it. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi Julie, so glad things are coming together for you now. I haven't been on since yesterday (I was at the theatre to see Priscilla Queen of the Desert - absolutely brilliant!) and it sounds as though you are back in NZ? Is Fale with you? Going back to read what I've missed now.


I was too late to edit this, but I've now read that you are safely back in NZ and that Fale's not with you. I was glad to read that there's a chance you may be able to take your 'boys' with you.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Before I went on holiday, I was a little disappointed to notice that my peonies seemed to be just on the point of flowering. In a normal year, they would be in full flower at the end of May, but this year, everything seems to be delayed. I was quite thrilled, when we got back on 22nd June, to see that I was just in time to enjoy this year's flowers!


What a happy homecoming. 
EJ


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One of mine never did crawl--she rolled over and over to get where she wanted to go, and then one day just got up and walked! I had another who preferred crawling to trying to walk and she was much later about it than her sister. I guess they figure out what works for them and stick with it. LOL


My mom always told this story about my brother...he was a fat and happy baby and being the first baby, was doted on and never really wanted for anything. His toys were always nearby so he had no need to walk. He did eventually learn to crawl but when he was 15 months old, my mom grew concerned (as a nurse) that he was not yet walking. After all, he could chew gum without swallowing it but could not (or would not) walk. One day my mom propped my brother up to stand in the corner and held out a stick of gum to him. Wouldn't you know it...he walked after the stick of gum. He never had any trouble walking after that 

My son didn't walk until he was 15 months old either but he was faster than lightening on those little knees of his crawling around. He eventually figured it out too...they all do


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my latest bag. This one is to store all my interchangeables, dpns, cables, holders etc. Made it from scraps of material I had in my cupboard. I used a cheap bag organizer inside to give me extra pockets.


ooh I like that!
EJ


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

More socks! This time I left a tail of about 4 yards on each sock, did the magic loop cast-on and started in knitting my increase row with the double yarn (working yarn and the tail). I ended up with a good inch of the toe being worked double, instead of just a couple of rows (in my last experiment). The yarn is Red Heart's Heart and Sole with Aloe and is considered a super fine yarn. I went down another half a needle size so will work the 64 sts for each sock on a size 1 circular needle with the super fine yarn. I am anxious to see the results this will yield 

I am contemplating using double yarn for the heel too. Has anyone ever done this? If so, what were your results? DH is asking where are "his socks?" He is not nice to his socks so I'm thinking of ways that I can make them last longer (hence the work on my socks to experiment with double yarn for the toes and maybe heels) before I even think about making any for him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> More socks! This time I left a tail of about 4 yards on each sock, did the magic loop cast-on and started in knitting my increase row with the double yarn (working yarn and the tail). I ended up with a good inch of the toe being worked double, instead of just a couple of rows (in my last experiment). The yarn is Red Heart's Heart and Sole with Aloe and is considered a super fine yarn. I went down another half a needle size so will work the 64 sts for each sock on a size 1 circular needle with the super fine yarn. I am anxious to see the results this will yield


I like this idea--have been thinking about working on some socks--and love the colors in yours!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have yet to find out the cost of transporting the dogs- I will only be able to take Ringo- because Rufus needs dental work and injections for his arthritis- which will be a major problem if I am struggling financially. I have hopes the SPCA may be able to help. I will also advertise in the local Vet. Clinic. I was rather worried when I saw the letter from the Justice Dept. that I had somehow committed some crime- so at least it has the prospect of a little cash! It is good to be home- but I have to acknowledge already most things are being viewed now in Dollar and cents value- thank goodness this time I choose- not like being burgled ( which has happened a couple of times at least)


I pray that everything can be worked out with the least stress for you. There are so many things that have to be done before you can relocate that I will continue to pray for you and Fale and your future together.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like this idea--have been thinking about working on some socks--and love the colors in yours!


Thanks, Sorlenna! The color name on the back of the yarn band is called Watercolor Stripe...kind of fun colors


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you
> 
> I am not going to the game tonight - I am staying home to take care of Bentley. Heidi really didn't want either of us to go to the game - especially little Bentley - the heat and humidity would be a bit much for him - and she really didn't want me to go since she thought it would be bad for my breathing.
> 
> ...


 :? oh you go sam.............


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have just pulled the infamous booboo of clicking on the 'report spam' button and then hit the wrong one in trying to cancel it. I've PMed Admin. to report my sins, but I'll probably be in limbo for the usual 2 months of isolation and face the hassle of always having to come through the front door as a guest without carte blanche.
> 
> Sorry, Sisters and Brothers.
> 
> ...


Oh, rats!! It's so easy when our fingers have a miind of their own.
JuneK


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> I still cannot believe that our national news is not covering this especially since you are our friends to the north and so many Canadians living and working in the states
> 
> Pontuf


I agree. If not for Shirley I am not sure I would be aware of the situation. We get coverage of every other disaster so why not one of this magnitude? It frustrates me.
Ej


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Where is this spam button people keep hitting? I don't think I ever saw it. Betulove did this and was kicked off for a couple months! I think that is terrible. It was an accident!
> 
> I would go through withdrawal and would need meds if I got kicked off! . LOL
> 
> I would need therapy too since this is my therapy. LOL


The spam button is found in your personal email application program. It is the same as the junk button.
When you get the email to your inbox with the new daily newsletter, you have the option of saving it, deleting it, or hitting the spam/junk button. If you hit the spam/junk button (even if by error) then the computer program sends a response back to Knitting Paradise advising the KP computer that you have spammed or junked the daily newsletter. This creates an automatic response from the KP computer to not send you any more daily newsletters. It takes 3 months or so for the KP computer to reset itself and to then resume sending you the daily newsletter. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

June (jheiens) you can always go to http://www.knittingparadise.com and that will take you to the log in page. You just log in from there and you don't have to come on as "guest". I have the KP http address saved to my favorites and I always log on from there. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Shirley! have not said much, but have been following the 'progress' of the flooding- Water damage is so devastating.
Good 'on you' for thinking ahead to the winter. 
I think Zoe thought we were both coming back- but it would have been too unsettling for him- rising daybreak here. Want to listen to what they are saying about Australian politics.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am having a blast. We are spending a coupke days on the Ise of Wight, then back to London gor a few more days. Home on 2nd of July.


I'm so glad that you are really enjoying this trip to UK, and envy you your time on the Isle of Wight. I have never managed to get there despite it being directly under our route when flying to England. The Needles are amazing from the air, and they look so tall and fragile, often with lots of yachts sailing in the sea around there. I hope you both enjoy the remainder of your time here, and have a comfortable flight back home on July 2nd- just in time to recover for 4th July?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like things are sorting themselves out - so glad to hear - safe travels - luv-AZ


they kind of have to work out with so many at our back! Bread in the oven! day nearly starting- it will be the Maori News first (news in Maori).


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Where is this spam button people keep hitting? I don't think I ever saw it. Betulove did this and was kicked off for a couple months! I think that is terrible. It was an accident!
> 
> I would go through withdrawal and would need meds if I got kicked off! . LOL
> 
> I would need therapy too since this is my therapy. LOL


 :hunf: where ever this button was I did it myself last yr. they informed me of my "wrong" so I was able to read along, just not post. still don't know what I hit so as not to do it again.
I did my cleaning at church and was going to see if the mower would start, I put it on the charger last nite, but nothing, so its going to be really hot anyway, but still the grass needs cutting, it was to be my time to mow at the church lot, so I will call david and tell him he's up, my mower is out of commission. I have had a live trap set to see if I could catch sir Thomas, the stray tom who has the broke foot, got to get this kitty maker outa here. :roll: 
but instead I caught a baby raccoon. he was making his noises as I was figuring out how to let him out. so cute, so now I am afraid what else I might catch, saw a possum.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The Red Cross here in Canada is also requesting that cash donations be made as some of that is more needful to get things that can not be made. Things really pull together when disasters happen, and it is all down to people who respond and the organizations that are in place for such things. People are amazing! I think that all hearts are bound together through the thick and thin times of life. Needless to say, prayers are always needed. Zoe


The Red cross representative suggested the area knitters and crocheters start knitting now and that things will be settling down in late summer , early fall. It will be a small drop in the bucket but people are going to get cold this winter and so I have decided to organize the Calgary Area knitters - not collect, but just knit myself and find out the specific places where the work can be donated. I have already talked to some people from one district and they suggest we talk to the community centers which will be up and running by then. I will find the people who need the warm clothes.

The Red Cross right now needs funds, there are lots of people donating things, but there are housing costs, and hotel costs, It is far too early to bother them with this type of donation, but we can start knitting basic warm winter hats, scarves and mittens.

The Salvation army is also collecting for flood relief. I am sure there are disaster services.

I would be willing to accept any knitted wear from any of the tea party members. I just don't have room to take the work done by the numerous (I am sure) Calgary and Alberta knitters. This is strictly volunteer, and no funds will change hands. We donate our yarn and help.

I just talked to the Local yarn store near here and she has 30 balls of acrylic mixture Chunky yarn -- plus l8 balls of mohair for me to pick up. I can't believe it. I will have enough here to knit for weeks and weeks. - I also have a lot of red heart of my own which will be great for hats, and scarves -- I will wash them to make them nice and soft.

Things are such a mess here. We just have a bitter winter to face and that is the only way I can really help. Pontuf, thanks so much for your concern -- All of us here appreciate it that so many people care.

I felt helpless when the hurricanes and tornados and floods hit America and was not able to do much except send a dollar or two. I have heard from 4 or 5 NJ residents who received help from Canadians after the hurricane, as I know crews from Ontario helped out a lot. Firemen always help each other. It makes people do good things when others are hurting.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Shirley, would it be possible to post the address for your local Red Cross and then those who wish to can stitch hats/scarves/mittens and send them directly to that Red Cross (or an address of their choice - collection site)? Just a thought...that way, anyone who wants to "rally the troops" in their own areas can get everyone stitching and have an address to send things to at the end of September...again, just me thinking...might not be that easy but it just might be


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Shirley, would it be possible to post the address for your local Red Cross and then those who wish to can stitch hats/scarves/mittens and send them directly to that Red Cross (or an address of their choice - collection site)? Just a thought...that way, anyone who wants to "rally the troops" in their own areas can get everyone stitching and have an address to send things to at the end of September...again, just me thinking...might not be that easy but it just might be


I got the feeling that they are really overwhelmed right now.

I think any monetary help could be sent to the Canadian Red Cross, Alberta flood relief. An address should be on line.

As far as anyone knitting . I can collect things from the Tea Party. I have heard from a couple of Calgary girls already and another lady is going to coordinate the southern part of the city while I do the North as far as keeping track etc.

I am not asking any of you to do this. However if you wish to knit a scarf and hat or other winter wear - let me know by pm and you can send it to me. Our club house at the condo has agreed that I can store them there under lock and key. If you have anything - pm me and I will send the address.

It is just a personal thing I want to do and it sometimes helps in situations like this if someone jumps in and starts the ball rolling. I am going to also contact the community centers in Sept. from the areas that have been affected by the floods. there are also a couple of indian reservations that are completely devasted . I know we can find 
as many people as we have cold weather projects for. The one thing that I do promise is that the people who need them will get them. Even if I have to find them myself!

I will find out the address for the Red Cross and post it. I don't want to be involved with collecting money myself. but will happily accept knitted wear from any one who wishes to help us this way. There are 2 or 3 different links -- just make sure you specify Calgary area flood relief , or at least Alberta 2013 flood relief.

http://www.redcross.ca/donate/donate-online/donate-to-the-alberta-floods


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I got the feeling that they are really overwhelmed right now.
> 
> I think any monetary help could be sent to the Canadian Red Cross, Alberta flood relief. An address should be on line.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shirley! I totally understand this is on a personal level and in no way is anyone to be made to feel they have to contribute anything in any way nor will any $$ be exchanged. Thank you much for the information you provided thus far!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you know the answer -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=3522040&t=180498


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire! have a wonderful visit- even though always there is sadness with caring for people in this situation- they truly say it is a very long 'goodbye'. I don't recall, do you drive- or did you perhaps go on the train? I have lots of pots and plants, I will be giving away- so much to organise- have found a home already for the sofa and the small fridge.


I decided to fly from Glasgow to Leeds/Bradford as I would find it too long to drive and the train is difficult for me with luggage and it was not that much more to fly as the train fare was expensive! My sister did not know me and I must admit I did see a big decline in her, sadly as you say along goodbye. The dog dig recognise me which was good, I had him for about 3months before he went to live with her. He is a lovely Yorkshire terrier and is very good with her and protective. He seems to sense when she is doing something she should not be and goes and gets my BIL if he is busy!
We started our day off by going out for breakfast to Frankie & Bennies which was good - I had bacon and maple syrup pancakes. Then an hour or so down the motorway to the spa. We had a lovely buffet lunch then I had a lovely back massage with exfoliation and a facial. Then off to the pool, I did not go in as the water is too cool for me but I sat in the jacuzzi which was just blissful. I want one of those jacuzzis in my garden room I am going to have!!
Just watching a little Wimbledon before we go down for evening meal.

I am sure you will have a wonderful reunion with the dogs. I am sure you will soon get organised with packing etc. just have to make sure you do not give it away too quickly as you will not have a date for going away yet.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Shirley, I'm going to send you some scarves, mittens, and yarn. I still cannot believe that our national news is not covering this especially since you are our friends to the north and so many Canadians living and working in the states
> 
> Pontuf


Thank you Charlotte -- I will watch for it once you let me know you have mailed it. I have been blowing Canada's horn here on KP ever since I joined! Grin.

The US has had some horrifying weather problems and my heart aches for those who are affected. We have had a few, but this is really the worst in our local history . I appreciate being able to vent about it a bit on the TP. I know you have been interested in it from the beginning. A lot of Calgarians and Albertans spend wonderful winters in your beautiful part of the world. I love Arizona and wish we could still go down every winter. happy memories for us. No rush, I won't even be looking for places to give them until Sept at the earliest. I just hate the thought of people having to deal with our bitter winters and not having warm winter wear, both adults and children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I decided to fly from Glasgow to Leeds/Bradford as I would find it too long to drive and the train is difficult for me with luggage and it was not that much more to fly as the train fare was expensive! My sister did not know me and I must admit I did see a big decline in her, sadly as you say along goodbye. The dog dig recognise me which was good, I had him for about 3months before he went to live with her. He is a lovely Yorkshire terrier and is very good with her and protective. He seems to sense when she is doing something she should not be and goes and gets my BIL if he is busy!
> We started our day off by going out for breakfast to Frankie & Bennies which was good - I had bacon and maple syrup pancakes. Then an hour or so down the motorway to the spa. We had a lovely buffet lunch then I had a lovely back massage with exfoliation and a facial. Then off to the pool, I did not go in as the water is too cool for me but I sat in the jacuzzi which was just blissful. I want one of those jacuzzis in my garden room I am going to have!!
> Just watching a little Wimbledon before we go down for evening meal.
> 
> I am sure you will have a wonderful reunion with the dogs. I am sure you will soon get organised with packing etc. just have to make sure you do not give it away too quickly as you will not have a date for going away yet.


The visit to the spa sounds wonderful! As does a jacuzzi in the garden room, bacon with real maple syrup is a favourite of mine.
I need to go have my own breakfast- hoping to hear from the lady returning the dogs, soon- her first delivery was about 7 am. It is just after 6-30 am- we have storms in the far north of the island- and a bit of rain forecast.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I finally have figured out why my homemade loaves of bread were less than "well-risen." My recipe says to use 8 inch x 4 inch pans...mine are 9 inches by 5 inches...would that make that much of a difference? Apparently so - ugh!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Another great place- I realised this morning that if DH hadn't changed his mind about me joining him over there I could have joined you as well!
> 
> Didn't get far with the rest. David tried ringing but couldn't get through properly but got me up. So back here again.


That would have been so much fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I think I finally have figured out why my homemade loaves of bread were less than "well-risen." My recipe says to use 8 inch x 4 inch pans...mine are 9 inches by 5 inches...would that make that much of a difference? Apparently so - ugh!


The dough would have spread out more, so maybe it would. I know if you make a jelly roll in a regular cake pan it's way too thick and doesn't cook right! (but we won't talk about that, lol)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay math people...help me out here...I have a recipe I like, that tastes good but it is written for the 8x4 pan (32 square inches). If I want to use my 9x5 pan (45 square inches) it gives me a 7% difference...am I figuring this correctly? So if I increase all my ingredients by 7%, it should work for my 9x5 pans????? Nothing like making something harder than is should be, right? LOL! I suppose I could always shop for 8x4 pans but I'm stubborn and want to use the pans I already have...ouch, my brain hurts...too much thinking and not enough knitting!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I am taking a break from cleaning. Somehow in hot muggy weather, even with AC, it is hard to get motivated. I am trying to stick with lighter meals, and just made this salad for tonight. It is an old recipe, but thought I would post it for those who don't know it (and who don't object to gelatin). 
Applesauce Jello Salad
1 small package red gelatin--raspberry is good (can be sugar-free)
l cup of boiling water
1 1/2 cups applesauce (unsweetened is fine)
1 teaspoon lemon juice
Dissolve gelatin in boiling water; add applesauce and lemon juice;
let set until firm.
My mother was diabetic and we sometimes used this in place of cranberry sauce. It also makes a nice, refreshing dish to pair with other salads or cold meats in the summer. Sometimes I add a dash more lemon juice because I like the tartness.

So sorry to hear of the devastation in Calgary. Organizing a knitting relief operation sounds like a great idea. I never would have thought of the problems zoos have in these kinds of situations. It obviously required a lot of skill and effort to get that situation under control.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okay math people...help me out here...I have a recipe I like, that tastes good but it is written for the 8x4 pan (32 square inches). If I want to use my 9x5 pan (45 square inches) it gives me a 7% difference...am I figuring this correctly? So if I increase all my ingredients by 7%, it should work for my 9x5 pans????? Nothing like making something harder than is should be, right? LOL! I suppose I could always shop for 8x4 pans but I'm stubborn and want to use the pans I already have...ouch, my brain hurts...too much thinking and not enough knitting!


You might need to take your socks off for this one! I'd just add a bit of everything, but then I can be a disaster in the kitchen .


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Julie, so glad you arrived safely in NZ. I'm sure you've had a joyous reunion with your dogs by now. I guess you'll have a lot of sorting, etc. to do for your move. I've been doing the same, as I'm thinking seriously of moving back to Ontario. My daughter has been a big help, but now she has just started work, so instead of sorting, I'll be making meals in the slow-cooker and rice cooker to put in the freezer for her to take to work.
Shirley, what a great idea to make warm hats, etc. for winter for those who have lost so much. Bless you! But as you said, what the Red Cross needs now is money. Hopefully lots of people donate. I'll try to contribute to the knitting as I, like a lot of you, have a large stash too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Julie, so glad you arrived safely in NZ. I'm sure you've had a joyous reunion with your dogs by now. I guess you'll have a lot of sorting, etc. to do for your move. I've been doing the same, as I'm thinking seriously of moving back to Ontario.


I keep telling Bub we need to go through and sort as if we're moving, even if we don't actually move...there is way too much stuff here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, Just finised a bag for all my knitting needles and stuff. I'm off to London tomorrow to meet London Girl for one of our regular meet ups. Hope you are still enjoying your holiday. :thumbup:


We are headed back to London tomorrow. Jamie has a list of things she still wants to see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my latest bag. This one is to store all my interchangeables, dpns, cables, holders etc. Made it from scraps of material I had in my cupboard. I used a cheap bag organizer inside to give me extra pockets.


Another very well designed bag. Love all the pockets for storage.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EJS said:


> I agree. If not for Shirley I am not sure I would be aware of the situation. We get coverage of every other disaster so why not one of this magnitude? It frustrates me.
> Ej


That is one reason I talk about Canada all the time whenever I have a chance here on KP. It is a known fact up here - certainly in the west that news about our part of the world rarely hits US news. Even disasters. I did see one mention of the flood on CNN - which did surprise me. I think there is more information about Ontario as it has a higher population and Toronto is fairly well known. But anything west, except for Vancouver is not newsworthy. It is a shame as we have a beautiful part of the world and wonderful people out here! grin.

As mentioned, anyone who wants to send us a parcel with knitted hats, scarves, cowls, neck warmers or mittens - pm me and I will send you my address. I have arranged for a cupboard to be available for anything I receive or finish knitting myself. I would love to see it become a project. I wish i could send you all some yarn to knit but will be using my own stash -- however, I have received a lot of yarn form the Local yarn store- we just went and picked it up. She gave me a lot of chunky yarn which will make nice warm scarves and hats -- so I am a happy camper.

I am unable to contribute physical help and neither is Pat, but he will deliver the projects when the time comes and he gives me l00% support. 
It is the constant support of the tea party which is so comforting as well. Our son is on holidays and has spent the last 3 days helping clean out flooded homes in Bowness which is the closest flooded area to our place. He dropped around last night on the way home -- he was mud from head to toe. It was his birthday so we had asked him to drop by. People here do what we can.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> .
> Applesauce Jello Salad
> 1 small package red gelatin--raspberry is good (can be sugar-free)
> l cup of boiling water
> ...


I was just sitting here thinking I have jello in the cupboard and now I know what to do with it. Thank you.
I need to be doing some cleaning but I just don't feel like it.  Maybe if I had slept better last night I would have been done already. SIGH
EJ

Thanks for all the nice compliments on the grands. Here are the other 4


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> As mentioned, anyone who wants to send us a parcel with knitted hats, scarves, cowls, neck warmers or mittens - pm me and I will send you my address.


Would blankets also be an option or too bulky?
EJ


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Forgot to include this:
> http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Global-Issues/2013/0618/How-about-this-Canada-quiz-eh/Provinces
> a quiz about Canada which I came across in one of the news sites I check. I had fun working through it and learned some things. There are some trick questions--at least to me. This newspaper has a whole series of these quizzes on different topics--you can see the list at the end of the quiz.


I wanted to do this but it would not accept my first answer.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone on the wonderful compliments on my eldest and youngest Grands.
Here are the other 4: Jaymi 7, Hunter 4, Chris 4, and Brooks 21 months

Don't know what I did but the pics are on the page before this one with another post. 
EJ


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Okay math people...help me out here...I have a recipe I like, that tastes good but it is written for the 8x4 pan (32 square inches). If I want to use my 9x5 pan (45 square inches) it gives me a 7% difference...am I figuring this correctly? So if I increase all my ingredients by 7%, it should work for my 9x5 pans????? Nothing like making something harder than is should be, right? LOL! I suppose I could always shop for 8x4 pans but I'm stubborn and want to use the pans I already have...ouch, my brain hurts...too much thinking and not enough knitting!


I found this discussion but have to say it makes my head hurt to think about the math involved.
http://community.kingarthurflour.com/content/loaf-pan-dimensions
King Arthur (the flour company, not the Knights of the Round Table one) is a good source of information about bread baking. Have you checked your yeast? Once I had trouble with bread rising and discovered the yeast was old.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We watch a few of TNTs programs Rizzoli n Isles, Covert Affairs, Perception, Franklin n Bash, Suits. A lot of the newer networks are coming up with their own series.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are headed back to London tomorrow. Jamie has a list of things she still wants to see.


Have a safe journey. Hope you enjoyed the Isle of Wight. My DDs father in law's family go back to 1066 from the Island.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Another very well designed bag. Love all the pockets for storage.


Thank you, I just have to have a pocket for everything. :roll:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My husband has been called for jury duty 3 times, he is now on grand jury for 18 months. I have never been called for any jury duty.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats a great looking stitch in the sock.
> Two sock books that I like are Socks a la Carte and Socks a la Carte toes up by Jonelle Raffino and Katherine Cade. They have toe and heel patterns, leg patterns and cuff patterns which can be mix and matched as you want. And at the back each of them are pictured on split pages so you can put together the different options and see how they look together.
> I have scanned in one split page- their has been so much talk of owls that I couldn't resist this one (I had tried to see if I had a photo of the socks I had done but couldn't find it. It was one of my many things finished at the last minute!).
> Whoops - acrobatic owls! But it also shows the split pages well.


The owl socks are a winner. I love them and must keep them in mind. Meant to reply to you KeKindle to say that the owl baby blankets are for the newborn children of two of my former postgraduate students. I will meet the new daughter of one tomorrow and the other baby is due in August - in China!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

curiosity killed the cat - satisfaction brought him back - frogging killed me - getting it off the needles half an hour ago brought me back. yeah!

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hang in there Sam with the knitting. :shock: Stay cool.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go busyworkerbee - at least you will be clean.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> :lol: I am one step closer to a paid casual job. I start a work trial on Friday at a soap making firm. If I get it, which I won't know for about a month, I will give all the details then.
> 
> :thumbdown: Politics or football, evil evil evil things. Not football in general but pro football comps like State of Origin. If the tv isn't going on about this, it is about the leadership fight for control of Aussie politics. Be glad when it is all over.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm so glad that you are really enjoying this trip to UK, and envy you your time on the Isle of Wight. I have never managed to get there despite it being directly under our route when flying to England. The Needles are amazing from the air, and they look so tall and fragile, often with lots of yachts sailing in the sea around there. I hope you both enjoy the remainder of your time here, and have a comfortable flight back home on July 2nd- just in time to recover for 4th July?!


It is pretty a bit diffetent than we expected. When get home thetr eill be the anual family 4th July week end. After that is Sam's, finally my son snd his family will be arriving from Toronto for two weeks. Rather busy summer this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like American politics.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, Aussie politics are going through ups and downs. Julia Gillard has lost the vote and Kevin Rudd is back as PM. Looks like a number of Labour ministers will now not be standing for re-election when national polls held later this year. I am doing as I normally do, watching and waiting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

peonies - my favorite flower - they have a wonderful scent.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Before I went on holiday, I was a little disappointed to notice that my peonies seemed to be just on the point of flowering. In a normal year, they would be in full flower at the end of May, but this year, everything seems to be delayed. I was quite thrilled, when we got back on 22nd June, to see that I was just in time to enjoy this year's flowers!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you everyone on the wonderful compliments on my eldest and youngest Grands.
> Here are the other 4: Jaymi 7, Hunter 4, Chris 4, and Brooks 21 months
> 
> Don't know what I did but the pics are on the page before this one with another post.
> EJ


Beautiful family!



Pup lover said:


> My husband has been called for jury duty 3 times, he is now on grand jury for 18 months. I have never been called for any jury duty.


I've never been called either, yet I know people who have had to go 3 or 4 times. Weird how that works. Maybe there's something on record that makes them avoid me?!



thewren said:


> curiosity killed the cat - satisfaction brought him back - frogging killed me - getting it off the needles half an hour ago brought me back. yeah!
> 
> sam


*WooHoo!*


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana. Are you going to see Fireball Dave this trip? If so send him our love and good wishes, and tell him to drop in sometime for a cup of tea and a slice of pie


Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> We are headed back to London tomorrow. Jamie has a list of things she still wants to see.


 :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

picture - we need a picture.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, Just finised a bag for all my knitting needles and stuff. I'm off to London tomorrow to meet London Girl for one of our regular meet ups. Hope you are still enjoying your holiday. :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The Red cross representative suggested the area knitters and crocheters start knitting now and that things will be settling down in late summer , early fall. It will be a small drop in the bucket but people are going to get cold this winter and so I have decided to organize the Calgary Area knitters - not collect, but just knit myself and find out the specific places where the work can be donated. I have already talked to some people from one district and they suggest we talk to the community centers which will be up and running by then. I will find the people who need the warm clothes.
> 
> The Red Cross right now needs funds, there are lots of people donating things, but there are housing costs, and hotel costs, It is far too early to bother them with this type of donation, but we can start knitting basic warm winter hats, scarves and mittens.
> 
> ...


Great idea to knit the hats and scarves. One thing our little knitting group did to help out in our town, was the LYS donated extra yarn and old yarn to us and we made 7x9 rectangles any patterns knit or crochet since many could not make hats and scarves and then the rectangles were sewn together for blankets. They were made I to twin size for the homeless to have and with fall and winter people will need blankets also I would think. There will be so many needs.but it does help to do whatever one can do.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We love Covert Affairs! But I thought it got cancelled last year. Are there new shows? When is it on?

Pontuf

=Pup lover]We watch a few of TNTs programs Rizzoli n Isles, Covert Affairs, Perception, Franklin n Bash, Suits. A lot of the newer networks are coming up with their own series.[/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I found this discussion but have to say it makes my head hurt to think about the math involved.
> http://community.kingarthurflour.com/content/loaf-pan-dimensions
> King Arthur (the flour company, not the Knights of the Round Table one) is a good source of information about bread baking. Have you checked your yeast? Once I had trouble with bread rising and discovered the yeast was old.


My yeast is new and the "use by" date is good...I went ahead and recalculated the ingredients and just put the dough in the pans to rise...we will see what happens  Thanks for the King Arthur info. Their suggestion is pretty much what I did...increased everything by 7% to accommodate the 7% bigger pan...I hope :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice - I love all the compartments.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of my latest bag. This one is to store all my interchangeables, dpns, cables, holders etc. Made it from scraps of material I had in my cupboard. I used a cheap bag organizer inside to give me extra pockets.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We vote in every election and even every primary and we have never been called for jury duty.

Pontuf

=Pup lover]My husband has been called for jury duty 3 times, he is now on grand jury for 18 months. I have never been called for any jury duty.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Peonies and hydrangenas were my wedding flowers , my favorite. But alas can't grow them in the desert!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> peonies - my favorite flower - they have a wonderful scent.
> 
> sam


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Been trying to catch up, just got on, had a nice morning and early afternoon. A friend from many years ago was in town and contacted me and we connected and just sat and talked and caught up. It was so wonderful. Just like we had been together everyday. It was so special.
Thanks for the prayers for my husband, the interviews started last night and go through tomorrow , so any extra good thoughts are still appreciated. 
Gwen, hope you and Marianne had a fun and productive day.
The peonies were so beautiful , my parents used to have them border the whole garden and then we had one summer of a lot of rain and they lost them all.
Purple Fi, love the bags you sew, one very talented lady as so many are here.
Darowil, hope the headache is gone. They can slow one down and make you stop for a few days.
Sassafras, rest up from the endoscopy, have had a few of those in my days and sleep afterwards is nice. 
Julie, glad you are home safe and sound and can smell the homemade bread cooking. What a fun reunion with your little pals when they get home.
Just wanted to say I love all the positive energy among all here, it is very catchy and such a safe and good place to be.
Better get back to catching up and then will knit for alittle while. 
Hot and humid here, never know what that will bring for the evening.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> We love Covert Affairs! But I thought it got cancelled last year. Are there new shows? When is it on?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =Pup lover]We watch a few of TNTs programs Rizzoli n Isles, Covert Affairs, Perception, Franklin n Bash, Suits. A lot of the newer networks are coming up with their own series.


[/quote]

I saw a commercial for it think it starts in July not positive will kerp my eye out.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my they are beautiful grandchildren. They must be alot of fun and busy to have around.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Cutie-pie kids, EJS!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> We vote in every election and even every primary and we have never been called for jury duty.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =Pup lover]My husband has been called for jury duty 3 times, he is now on grand jury for 18 months. I have never been called for any jury duty.


[/quote]

In Illinois they draw people by drivers license number now used to be voters registration, i guess not many younger people were registering so they changed it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> curiosity killed the cat - satisfaction brought him back - frogging killed me - getting it off the needles half an hour ago brought me back. yeah!
> 
> sam


Woohoo!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, thank you. Off to library and then home to snuggle and read! Great day.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottastch, hope you got your pan dilemma figured out,loved the color of the new socks. 
Our friends and son in Minneapolis got their power all back on so everyone is happy there. Hope the storms stay away for awhile.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well we are glad to have you here - I am 5th generation Southern Californian - There are some things I miss - but not enough to move back!!


Railyn said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I spent most of my growing up years near St. Helena (Napa county) in the beautiful wine country before there were tourists. DH was career military and we ended up in Texas yet my heart is in California. I am from old-California stock. My grandfather was born in CA in 1890 and I am not sure when the family settled in CA but it was quite early.
> I learned to knit, crochet and tat as a very young child. Don't remember learning to knit or crochet it has been than long. "Everyone" did needlework where I grew up .


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> curiosity killed the cat - satisfaction brought him back - frogging killed me - getting it off the needles half an hour ago brought me back. yeah!
> 
> sam


So glad you got it done Sam


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Gottastch, hope you got your pan dilemma figured out,loved the color of the new socks.
> Our friends and son in Minneapolis got their power all back on so everyone is happy there. Hope the storms stay away for awhile.


Wonderful news for you friend's son! It is extremely oppressive, with the humidity, today...feels like a sauna outside here right now. I just heard that some communities are asking for people to restrict their water use...wonder what is going on now...have to wait until 5:00 (another hour) to find out.

I think I have my pans figured out...made the dough and have it divided and in the pans rising now...everything looks good - so far. I'm hoping for more volume and less looking like door stops 

Thanks about the socks...got another pair on the needles already...oops...thing I posted that and a photo already.

I'm not getting much else done today...leftovers for dinner tonight so I don't have to cook - yippee


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is always the way myfanwy - any decision - right or wrong - once it is made - brings a sense of relief - as though the towel as been thrown in and there is no going back. I well understand that feeling.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One good thing is the calmness that has come with having made the decision! Almost time to check how the bread is faring!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gottastch said:


> More socks! This time I left a tail of about 4 yards on each sock, did the magic loop cast-on and started in knitting my increase row with the double yarn (working yarn and the tail). I ended up with a good inch of the toe being worked double, instead of just a couple of rows (in my last experiment). The yarn is Red Heart's Heart and Sole with Aloe and is considered a super fine yarn. I went down another half a needle size so will work the 64 sts for each sock on a size 1 circular needle with the super fine yarn. I am anxious to see the results this will yield
> 
> I am contemplating using double yarn for the heel too. Has anyone ever done this? If so, what were your results? DH is asking where are "his socks?" He is not nice to his socks so I'm thinking of ways that I can make them last longer (hence the work on my socks to experiment with double yarn for the toes and maybe heels) before I even think about making any for him.


Wow, you are a fast knitter or you stay up 24 hrs. Sounds good about doubling the yarn on the toes and heels. Let us know how it goes. Had a run today to Delaware, OH so haven't knitted much. Four rows on the top after tinking the first two because I forgot a decrease.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this does sound good chris - will have to try it.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> I am taking a break from cleaning. Somehow in hot muggy weather, even with AC, it is hard to get motivated. I am trying to stick with lighter meals, and just made this salad for tonight. It is an old recipe, but thought I would post it for those who don't know it (and who don't object to gelatin).
> Applesauce Jello Salad
> 1 small package red gelatin--raspberry is good (can be sugar-free)
> l cup of boiling water
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Wow, you are a fast knitter or you stay up 24 hrs. Sounds good about doubling the yarn on the toes and heels. Let us know how it goes. Had a run today to Delaware, OH so haven't knitted much. Four rows on the top after tinking the first two because I forgot a decrease.


It has been too hot and sticky here to do anything outside (garden shows it too) and too hot to fiddle with too much cooking, especially using the oven, so I have indulged in just staying cool, eating simply and knitting to my heart's content   I guess I am a continental knitter (yarn over my left index finger, close to the knitting so I just have to insert my right needle into a stitch and get the yarn that is right there and pull it through the stitch) so not alot of movement for me to knit and it does go quickly...at least for me. Even kitty Cocoa hates the humidity (thank goodness for the central air). She is lying on the carpet in the family room downstairs all stretched out (cooler down there)...still keeping an eye out the patio door, just in case there is a bug she has to keep track of  The toaster oven is downstairs too so when my bread is ready to bake, it will go in there instead of in the big oven upstairs - yippee


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking grandchildren ejs - did you bake the cake?

sam



EJS said:


> I was just sitting here thinking I have jello in the cupboard and now I know what to do with it. Thank you.
> I need to be doing some cleaning but I just don't feel like it.  Maybe if I had slept better last night I would have been done already. SIGH
> EJ
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on the grands. Here are the other 4


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wrote this before I saw the pictures.

sam



thewren said:


> picture - we need a picture.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just saw an ad for covert affairs - it starts soon.

sam



Pontuf said:


> We love Covert Affairs! But I thought it got cancelled last year. Are there new shows? When is it on?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =Pup lover]We watch a few of TNTs programs Rizzoli n Isles, Covert Affairs, Perception, Franklin n Bash, Suits. A lot of the newer networks are coming up with their own series.


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the second tourney game is tonight but think I will skip - I just don't feel good. could be the heat and humidity - i'll check and see if Heidi wants me to keep Bentley again. just don't feel like I want to sit out in the hot sun.

sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

My how rich the color of your tote. I would love some of that material. I devised pockets sewing to the inner lining layer before the lining was sewn in several places for pens, lipsticks, crochet needles, telephone, needles, and wider for other misc items. I put one on each side with varied widths matched to my needs. I got the idea from a brief case that I bought at Target. Love it. I lessened my carrying load a great deal. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

My how rich the color of your tote. I would love some of that material. I devised pockets sewing to the inner lining layer before the lining was sewn in several places for pens, lipsticks, crochet needles, telephone, needles, and wider for other misc items. I put one on each side with varied widths matched to my needs. I got the idea from a brief case that I bought at Target. Love it. I lessened my carrying load a great deal. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fun day with a friend of mine. First we ate breakfast and then ran some errands. I returned a wheelchair that my mother had used and didn't need anymore. I picked up some DE powder for the pool, and then got a wedding gift for the bride from Hell! Also picked up a few groceries. The dogs really missed me! I guess I have stayed home too long.

I am trying to knit some flowers, but they either turn out too big or look funny. Guess I'll keep trying!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> I was just sitting here thinking I have jello in the cupboard and now I know what to do with it. Thank you.
> I need to be doing some cleaning but I just don't feel like it.  Maybe if I had slept better last night I would have been done already. SIGH
> EJ
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on the grands. Here are the other 4


Lovely kids!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up acger a trip down to Delaware, OH from Detroit. Luckily they called me after I had lunch at Panera. Delish shrimp sandwich and.corn chowder. 

Julie, glad you made it game safely and by now have been reunited with your furbabies. Take your time sorting. 

Nice pix of lovely children, beautiful bags and flowers. What have I missed?

Shirley, I have a large bag of hats in various sizes that didn't get donated last winter. I'll pm you for your address.

Sam, stay at home if the heat/humidity are anything like down here near Columbus. Good luck to the team! Don't forget, picture of the blanket is required.

Okay, I read all the posts and have forgotten most but commented in my head while reading. Hope everyone is safe, cool (warm) and comfortably knitting. Going to try and finish the goop tonight. Need it for next week.

See you all later,
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous - no young grandchildren here any more. they are 17, 18, 19, & 21.



EJS said:


> Thank you everyone on the wonderful compliments on my eldest and youngest Grands.
> Here are the other 4: Jaymi 7, Hunter 4, Chris 4, and Brooks 21 months
> 
> Don't know what I did but the pics are on the page before this one with another post.
> EJ


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It has been too hot and sticky here to do anything outside (garden shows it too) and too hot to fiddle with too much cooking, especially using the oven, so I have indulged in just staying cool, eating simply and knitting to my heart's content   I guess I am a continental knitter (yarn over my left index finger, close to the knitting so I just have to insert my right needle into a stitch and get the yarn that is right there and pull it through the stitch) so not alot of movement for me to knit and it does go quickly...at least for me. Even kitty Cocoa hates the humidity (thank goodness for the central air). She is lying on the carpet in the family room downstairs all stretched out (cooler down there)...still keeping an eye out the patio door, just in case there is a bug she has to keep track of  The toaster oven is downstairs too so when my bread is ready to bake, it will go in there instead of in the big oven upstairs - yippee


Hot Cocoa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hot Cocoa


LOL. Ours have been melted all day, too.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hot Cocoa


No how she feels, pretty warm here also. She looks relaxed. Pretty cat, my mom had one like that years ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do we get to see a picture of the blanket now?



thewren said:


> curiosity killed the cat - satisfaction brought him back - frogging killed me - getting it off the needles half an hour ago brought me back. yeah!
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful/handsome group of GCs. They all are wonderful, healthy, and bright looking kids. Don't you just love being a grandma! I sure do.



EJS said:


> Thank you everyone on the wonderful compliments on my eldest and youngest Grands.
> Here are the other 4: Jaymi 7, Hunter 4, Chris 4, and Brooks 21 months
> 
> Don't know what I did but the pics are on the page before this one with another post.
> EJ


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, hope you and Bentley can just chill out together. Don't blame you for not wanting to sit outside. The mosquitoes are so bad when I try to go outside and do anything.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> picture - we need a picture.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, did post a photo earlier, but here it is again just foryou.

I'M off to bed as I am meeting a KP friend in London tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My mom always told this story about my brother...he was a fat and happy baby and being the first baby, was doted on and never really wanted for anything. His toys were always nearby so he had no need to walk. He did eventually learn to crawl but when he was 15 months old, my mom grew concerned (as a nurse) that he was not yet walking. After all, he could chew gum without swallowing it but could not (or would not) walk. One day my mom propped my brother up to stand in the corner and held out a stick of gum to him. Wouldn't you know it...he walked after the stick of gum. He never had any trouble walking after that
> 
> My son didn't walk until he was 15 months old either but he was faster than lightening on those little knees of his crawling around. He eventually figured it out too...they all do


My yongest was very quick with everything. But for some reason she didn't roll for a very long time. I remember taking her to a check up and telling her look Vicky you should be rolling over now. The nurse overheard me talking to Vicky and said isn't she rolling yet- clearly concerned. No I said but she is sitting up, crawling and using a few words! Maryanne on the other hand who did everything late rolled before she was three months old. She had bad reflux and it hurt her to lie on her back so she learnt very quickly to get off it. Much easier to do nappy (diaper) changes on a baby that doesn't roll!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that stinks - I don't understand why they can't override it when it is an error....


jheiens said:


> I have just pulled the infamous booboo of clicking on the 'report spam' button and then hit the wrong one in trying to cancel it. I've PMed Admin. to report my sins, but I'll probably be in limbo for the usual 2 months of isolation and face the hassle of always having to come through the front door as a guest without carte blanche.
> 
> Sorry, Sisters and Brothers.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm so glad that you are really enjoying this trip to UK, and envy you your time on the Isle of Wight. I have never managed to get there despite it being directly under our route when flying to England. The Needles are amazing from the air, and they look so tall and fragile, often with lots of yachts sailing in the sea around there. I hope you both enjoy the remainder of your time here, and have a comfortable flight back home on July 2nd- just in time to recover for 4th July?!


Do they have an airport? Maybe you should drop in one day!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so glad you are feeling relaxed!!! That's a good place to be!!!!!!!! luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> One good thing is the calmness that has come with having made the decision! Almost time to check how the bread is faring!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> I was just sitting here thinking I have jello in the cupboard and now I know what to do with it. Thank you.
> I need to be doing some cleaning but I just don't feel like it.  Maybe if I had slept better last night I would have been done already. SIGH
> EJ
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on the grands. Here are the other 4


Those are really lovely children...your grands?
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nobody expects that you have read every word or will have time to go back and read - if it's important enough it will be mentioned again - if something doesn't make sense to you just ask!!! You have lots to do right now and we all know that!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I am realising there have to be posts I have just not read! Apologies to anyone- that I have inadvertently missed out- I cannot afford the time to head back and read- I have said it before- but I have just SO much to get done!
> Hi Kate! I do so love the little guy in his kilt!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182126-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

